# Construction Zone - Pylon's Journal V2.0



## Pylon (Aug 7, 2005)

Ever woke up one morning and feel like your life was about to change?

 Me neither.  

 So the shift has been gradual for the last few weeks.  As any of you who were regs in the last journal know, I've really been struggling mentally with getting in my work and staying clean.  I feel like things have started coming around the last few days, work has eased up a bit, and I'm not feeling like I'm magnetically drawn to junk food each night.

 I decided yesterday that I was ready to get back to work.  I am starting over on my bench power lifting plan, which will last for 8 weeks with lower body and arm/back HIT days as well.  I started over today, which means lifting on Tuesday and Thursday as well.

 I have a lot of travel coming up for work, which I think make keeping on scheduel easier, believe it or not, because I have little else to do.  I am headed to Seattle this weekend (for fun!) and wanted to get in 3 lifting days before I go.  Then I should be on MWF lifting days.

 If there was any questions as to if I was ready,  I was greeted with a test right away.  They are paving the parking lot for the gym today.  I could see there were cars in the lot, but no idea how they got there.  I could have left and headed home, but instead spent 15 minutes searching for the back entrance.  I found it, and got in my work...

   Warm up bench  - 45x10, 95x6, 135x3
   bench - 185x6, x6, x6
   CG bench - 135x8
   WG bench - 135x8

   incline db - 45x8, x8, x8
   dips - -105x7, -120x8, x8
   pec deck - 100x10, x10
   tri pressdown - 80x6(drop)60x4, 60x8 (drop) 40x4

 Total time was 40 minutes, but that includes a full 4 min RI on all bench work.

 Feel pretty good right now, headed for the shower directly.  The food thing has also worked itself out.  I've found a new favorite snack (FF plain yogurt mixed with a spoon or two of SF jam.)  I've also decided to change a couple of things that may or may not have been a factor in my earlier struggles.  I'm going back to the Instone shakes in the morning, and Coke Zero is out.  (I love the stuff, but can't be sure it wasn't part of the problem.)

 I made Lion's Head soup last night.  If you haven't tried it, I highly reccommend it.  It's just meatballs (mine were ground turkey, soy sauce, garlic, herbs) browned in a little oil, and Napa cabbage (cut into strips, wilted over med heat) simmered in chicked broth.  Pretty clean, and very tasty.  Headed to the Whole Foods market later today for a few other things.  Baked Ziti tonight (ground turkey, whole wheat penne, organic low sugar sauce, FF cheese.)  

 So, I think I'm back on track, but feel free to whup my ass as needed.

 Thanks.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 7, 2005)

I LOVE the name!!! Great start back into it, and you know I'll be here with ya and for ya my Friend!!! Anything I can do, just let me know!!! Are you still doing the HIT in between the 2 Powerlifting routines? I thought thats what you meant, but not 100% sure. Keep pushin Brother, it's hard, but as we both know, well worth it!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 7, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I LOVE the name!!! Great start back into it, and you know I'll be here with ya and for ya my Friend!!! Anything I can do, just let me know!!! Are you still doing the HIT in between the 2 Powerlifting routines? I thought thats what you meant, but not 100% sure. Keep pushin Brother, it's hard, but as we both know, well worth it!!!


 Thanks, Archie.

 The plan is to do power work on the first day of the week (usually M, but Su this week.)  Then I'll do a modified HIT for legs on Wed and arm/back on Friday (no tri work though.  They get hit enough on power days.)

 That'll be the routine for 8 weeks, then on to something else.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 7, 2005)

Sounds like a winner, you know I'll be here!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 7, 2005)

Good for you Py  

Give 'em hell !


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 9, 2005)

Pylon!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 9, 2005)

looks good Pylon, and I love the new journal name!!

Where did you buy the Lions head soup and Ziti??  They both sound yummy


----------



## Pylon (Aug 9, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> looks good Pylon, and I love the new journal name!!
> 
> Where did you buy the Lions head soup and Ziti??  They both sound yummy


 Buy?!?  Buy?!?  It's all made with my magic fingers, baby!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 9, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Pylon!!!


 Huh?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 9, 2005)

Leg day...

 In keeping with the idea of different routine types for different days, I decided to to lower body as mostly 3x10 sets, focusing on really stretching the ROM as much as possible, which of course means dropping the wieght a bunch for a while...

 Squats - 95x10, 95x10, 185x10, 185x2
 I had intended the 95s to just be warm ups.  I was focused on going deep, and went from bottom thigh parallel to top of thigh parallel.  I started to get a sharp but mild pain (if that makes sense) in the back of my left leg up real high on the second set of 185s, and thought it best to rack the wieght and move on rather than push too hard.  No real lingering effects, so I'm sure it's fine.

 Leg Press - 90x10, 140x10, 140x10
 I normaly go to 90 degrees at the knee on these.  Today I went to the point my legs were completely relaxed at the bottom for a count, then pushed out slowly.  

 Leg ext - 70x10 x3
 ROM is usually good on these anyway, so not to different.  Glad I went with the light weigth tho.  My legs were shaking on each set around rep 7.

 Leg curl - 70x10, 100x10, 100x10
 A little light on the first set.  Again, I usually have good ROM on these, so concentrated on keeping my ankles limp thru the whole move.  

 SLDL - 95x10 x3
 I would normally have the pins in the lowest hole (about 12 in off the floor) for these.  Today I took the pins out and went to the floor on each one.  My legs were shaking to the point I wasn't sure they would stay under me.  (By the way, I'm curious as to how far apart other people put their feet on these when using a BB.  I had them shoulder width for the first two, then about 4 in apart for the last, which seemed to focus on the hams much better.)

 My intent going in was that I would work on ROM and have a light leg day, since it has been a while since I worked them.  I was wrong.  My ass is thouroughly kicked.  Even tho the wieghts were way down, the extra stretch and ROM really made a difference.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 9, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Hi!


 Um...hi.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 9, 2005)

Good lookin workout there, isnt focusing on ROM haaaaard?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 9, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Good lookin workout there, isnt focusing on ROM haaaaard?


 It's a killer, WAY harder than I thought it would be.  I thought my ROM was pretty good before today.  Um...I was wrong.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 10, 2005)

ROFL!!! Yeah, I hear ya on that


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 10, 2005)

Solid w/o there BRother Pylon!!! Excellent use of ROM too, thats the way to fire them muscles up!!! I usually place my feet just inside of a shoulders width apart for SLDL's, I feel that hits the hammies and butt pretty good for me!!! Keep it up my Friend, looking good!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks Archie.  I think I may use the ROM work for a few weeks, I got a lot out of it.

 Legs stiff, but not immobile.  Definitely got my work in.  Now I just have to pick something for tomorow (bis and back.)  I'm open to suggetions...


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 10, 2005)

I hear ya!!!
Hmmmmmm, Back and Bi's together right?
How about something like this:
Back-Deads,Bent Over Rows, CG Pulldowns 
Bi's-BB Curls,Seated Incline DB Curls, Cable or Cory curls


----------



## Pylon (Aug 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I hear ya!!!
> Hmmmmmm, Back and Bi's together right?
> How about something like this:
> Back-Deads,Bent Over Rows, CG Pulldowns
> Bi's-BB Curls,Seated Incline DB Curls, Cable or Cory curls


 I actually meant I need to decide what the goal for back/bis will be (strength, endurance, ROM, etc.)  But I like all those suggestions!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 10, 2005)

I should also drop in a food note.  My morning shake routine has been interrupetd due to a burned out blender motor.  (Tried to smooth out frozen bananas.  Tasted good, but killed my machine.)  There are meetings in my building this week, so I caved a little and had a muffin (full of berries and oats) and a cinnamon scone.  OK, I also picked up a choclate crossaint later, but tossed it after the first bite.  Right now I am being innundated with the smell of fried chicken, but went out for sushi at lunch, and stopped at Trader Joe's for an assortment of nuts and dried fruits.  (Having the mango now.  It is the only place I know that sells dried mango with no added sugar or sulfur.  Tasty!)

 Softball tonight, so I've got to find a way to get my legs loose before the game...


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 10, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I actually meant I need to decide what the goal for back/bis will be (strength, endurance, ROM, etc.)  But I like all those suggestions!


I gotcha!!! I say go for strength since thats what your main goal is!!! I would shoot for your reps to be in the 4-6 rep range, that way you can go HEAVY but still use good form ya know!!! Or you can vary it and use different rep ranges for each, like this:
BB Curls 4-6
Seated Incline curls 6-10
Cable curls or cory curls 12-15
The same for back, does that help or even make sense?
Sorry about your blender, thats a sad day too my Friend!!!   That is one of our best buddies you know!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 11, 2005)

okay............can I have the recipes then???


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 11, 2005)

HAHAHA!!!!

Good times... Yeah, thankfully, I could grind rocks with my blender...


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> okay............can I have the recipes then???


 You got it...

 Lion's Head Soup:

 Start with 1 lb ground turkey (you could use chicken or pork if you wanted, I guess.)  Make large meatballs (about 8 for a lb of meat,) mixing in flavoring items.  I use garlic (lots, but I love the stuff) a littel hoisin, a little dark soy, salt, pepper, basil, cumin, and adobo, but you can throw in whatever turns you on.  (You know how to test the seasoning on meatballs, right?  Fry up a little patty from the meat to taste, then adjust as needed.)  
 Brown the meatbals in a little oil (I like peanut for the high smoke point,) but don't worry about cooking all the way thru.  Remove to a rack to drain.  Wipe out the pot, then toss in a head of Napa cabbage, cut into long strips.  (I generally cut off the end, then in half lengthwise, then slice each half so you get long strips.  Then cut the whole mess in half, so each strip is about 3 inches long.)  Toss them a bit in the dry pot until they start to wilt.
 Move the cabbage to a deep casserole dish (2 qt or so, just use the biggest you have.)  Place the meatballs on top, then pour in about 4 C chicken broth.  Set it over heat and let simmer for 10-15min (or until the meatballs are cooked through.)
 Sounds simple (and it is) but very tasty and filling.  And won't kill your diet by any means.

 By the way, I use reg ground turkey, not ground turkey breast for this.  You need the fat to hold the meatballs together.  If you are using ground breast (or chicken) add an egg to the meat for binding.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2005)

Baked Ziti:

 OK, this is so simple it's almost cheating...

 I grab a couple of jars of sauce, generally to organic stuff without a lot of added sugar.  Brown a pound or two of turkey (or whatever...how much depends on how much meat you want.  You can use none if you like.)  Saute the meat with some garlic, basil, oregano, etc.  Add in the sauce, let simmer while you....

 Boil up a box of ziti pasta.  (You can use penne if you can't find ziti.)  I like the brown rice pasta, but whole wheat will work too.  

 Grab a deep casserole dish, spray with a little Pam.  Cover the bottom with sauce, then a layer of noodles, then sliced mushrooms (the fresh ones, not canned.)  Add a layer of cheese (I use low fat grated parmesean, then FF mozzerella.)  Repeat the layers.  Top off with sauce, which should just about fill the dish.  Throw on a layer of foil, bake at 350 for 15 min or so.  Pull off the foil, throw on a last layer of cheese, bake for another 5-10 min to melt and brown the cheese.  Done!  Whoopee!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 11, 2005)

Sounds good, Pylon.  Suddenly, I'm very hungry.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2005)

Back and Bi's

 I didn't really have a theme, except to get in good work and throw in some new stuff...

 BB curls - 30x10 (WU), 60x10, 60x10, 50x10
 Hammer curls - 40x6 (but really poor ROM), 30x6, DROPSET 30x6, 25x6, 20x6, 15x6, 10x6
 Single arm DB preacher - 30x6, 20x10, DROPSET 30x6, 25x6, 20x6, 15x6, 10x6
 (I was kinda standing on the first set, so the angle was wrong and my ROM sucked.  I dropped the wieght down and sat, making it better, then brought the weight back up for the last set)
 Cory curls - 25/side x12, x12

 Lat pulldowns - 80x12, 80x12, 80x12 (Full ROM, down to navel)
 Rev incline shrug 60x6, 50x8, 50x10 (a little somethin' different.  Face down on incline bench, head up.  Hits the traps at a new angle)
 Back ext - BW x15, x12, x12 (I intended to do more, but my hams were on fire.)

 Overall good W/O I think.  Like I said, no unifying theme, but I think I hit enough different angles and wieghts, plus the dropsets, to make it worth the trip.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 11, 2005)

mmm... lion-head...


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 11, 2005)

Excellent w/o BRother Pylon!!! I like your use of DS, those can really fry the muscle!!! Did you like my suggestions for the different rep ranges?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Excellent w/o BRother Pylon!!! I like your use of DS, those can really fry the muscle!!! Did you like my suggestions for the different rep ranges?


 I did, thanks.  It kept things moving and made me muscles adjust mid-workout.  Thanks for the tip!

 Headed to Seattle for the weekend.  May not be able to check in, so if I don't, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey bro. This is the first time I read your journal. It seems like we are pretty similar. We lift the similar weights and we both play softball.   Did you list your height/weight?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Hey bro. This is the first time I read your journal. It seems like we are pretty similar. We lift the similar weights and we both play softball.   Did you list your height/weight?


 Yeah, way back when.  I'm 6" - 6"2, depend on what gas station I'm leaving.  Currrently weighing in around 280 (down from 350.)


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks for posting the recipes pylon, they sound yummy!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 12, 2005)

Brother Pylon, hows it goin my Friend!!! Hows softball goin?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 12, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yeah, way back when. I'm 6" - 6"2, depend on what gas station I'm leaving. Currrently weighing in around 280 (down from 350.)


 Man, that's a huge change. What weight are you trying to get to?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 16, 2005)

Back from Seattle, had a great time. The weather was fantastical, whil back home there was a storm that knocked out power to a few thousand folks.

   Anyway, back in the gym today..

   Bench power week 2 of 8
   Bench WU - 65x10, 115x6, 155x3
   Bench - 205x5, 185x6, x6
   CG bench - 155 x 8
   WG bench - 145 x 6

   Incline DB - 50x8, x8, x8
   Skulls - 50x10, x10
   Pec deck - 100x10, x10
   Dips - -115x10, x9, x10
   Tri pressdown - 100x12, x12

 Good w/o, felt great after. I missed the gym yesterday, so I will have to go back to back and lift tomorrow (legs). I am headed to New Orleans on Thursday, so this is the only way to get in three lifting days this week.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 16, 2005)

jesus christ pylon. What kind of job do you do? You fly all over the place every damn week. I couldnt stand a job like that being away from family and home and dealing with traveling all the time. Unless you make the big bucks, props to you for riding it out.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 16, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> jesus christ pylon. What kind of job do you do? You fly all over the place every damn week. I couldnt stand a job like that being away from family and home and dealing with traveling all the time. Unless you make the big bucks, props to you for riding it out.


 You know, for the slightest moment, I thought someone was actually impressed with my bench.  Should've known better...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am a data manager for a construction company with offices all over the US and a couple in Canada.  Being away from the family does blow, but I enjoy travelling.  (I should note the Seattle trip was for fun.  My sister and I flew to meet up with our parents, who are coming back from a 2 month fishing trip in Alaska.)  My wife is starting to show interest in traveling with me a bit, which will help.

 The money is OK, but the real payoff will be next year, when I finish my MBA (paid for by the company) and can blow the place.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 16, 2005)

your bench is incredible pylon. Sorry for not commenting on your workout but the first thing that came to my mind is your constant traveling so that's why i only focused on asking u about that.

I think u made an error here  





> Bench - 20x5, 185x6, x6



It says 20x5  ... i dont know if that is right ot it should be 120 or 220?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 16, 2005)

Brother Pylon, excelent w/o there my Friend!!! Glad your still at it!!! We will have to get together soon, but I am in the process of fixing our house now so we can sell it and move to St. Charles pretty soon!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 16, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> your bench is incredible pylon. Sorry for not commenting on your workout but the first thing that came to my mind is your constant traveling so that's why i only focused on asking u about that.
> 
> I think u made an error here
> 
> It says 20x5  ... i dont know if that is right ot it should be 120 or 220?


 My bench blows goats, and I know it.  (It was actually 205, fixed it now, thanks.)


----------



## Pylon (Aug 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Pylon, excelent w/o there my Friend!!! Glad your still at it!!! We will have to get together soon, but I am in the process of fixing our house now so we can sell it and move to St. Charles pretty soon!!!


 Sweet!  Good luck with it.  Let me know if you want to get together after work sometime.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 17, 2005)

OK, I lied.  Didn't do legs today.  I have a softball game tonight and don't want to be slowed down any more than normal.  Also, this should give me a change to check out the gyms in the town near New Orleans where I will be working.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 18, 2005)

Greetings from Loosiana!

 I found a pretty nice gym to kinda join down here.  The place is immaculate and the owner is always out on the floor making sure people are wiping and racking, or running classes.  Real nice guy.  (The only downside is they have no squat cage, and I don't dig the angled rack thing.  Oh well.  At $5 a visit, I can hardly complain.)  Plus I found a great sushi place right down the street (thanks again to the gym owner.)  

 Lying Hack Squat - 180x10, 240x10, 300x10
 Wanted to squat, but just don't like that rack thing.  

 Leg press - 180x10, 230x10, 280x10

 Leg ext - 70x10, 80x10, 90x10

 Lying leg curl - 100x10, 120x10, 150x10

 SLDL - 95x10, 115x10, 115x10

 Solid w/o, focusing again on full slow ROM on all lifts.  After the way it fried my legs last week, I figured I will run this for a full 8 week cycle.  Should help my strength and flexibility at the same time.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 19, 2005)

great workout pylon!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 19, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> great workout pylon!!


  100% agree!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 20, 2005)

Greetings from the airport once again.  Waiting for my flight in New Orleans to take me home to the family.

 I have a horrific kink in my neck, and it sucks rocks.  I have some anti-inflams at home for my shoulder (that I don't take), but that doesn't really help me now.  Ah well, such is life.

 The meeting down here went better than expected.  I found myself making promises I had no intention of getting into (which is OK, I guess.)  I'm just a softie at heart, and can't bring myself to toss people on the streets if I can help it.  (I even gave raises to 2 of the 3.  If I don't have time to earn their loyalty, at least I can buy it at a good discount.)

 So now I have three gyms to work out.  One at the office (still my favorite), one by the house, one in New Orleans.  And the new one is 2 blocks from a dern fine sushi bar.  (Yes, sushi in rural Loosiana.)  So it's not all bad, I suppose...


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your neck my Friend!!! GODspeed your safe return!!! Sounds like you have a lock on gyms Brother Pylon!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Pylon.  Finding gyms while on the road can be frustrating at times.  Finding a GOOD gym is harder.  I hear you about the power cage vs. angled rack.  I don't have a power cage here in Spain either, so I can't go very heavy.  It's my excuse to get away from the max effort workouts for a while, not that I want to though.


----------



## Cris2Blis (Aug 21, 2005)

life looks fun for you P, i'm starting to miss the travel i did last year w/ the old job... i was in seattle for a week... i could live there! i had good weather when i was there also, had it rained i probably would have hated the place  hope you made it back safe and sound.

how's softball going? any homers? you know chicks dig the long ball!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 21, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about your neck my Friend!!! GODspeed your safe return!!! Sounds like you have a lock on gyms Brother Pylon!!!


 Well, I got plenty to go to, just have to find time to get there!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 21, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Hi Pylon. Finding gyms while on the road can be frustrating at times. Finding a GOOD gym is harder. I hear you about the power cage vs. angled rack. I don't have a power cage here in Spain either, so I can't go very heavy. It's my excuse to get away from the max effort workouts for a while, not that I want to though.


 I've been doing ROM stuff on legs anyway, so no big deal, but that angled rack is made for folks with narrow shoulders, as best I can tell.  By the time I get between the posts, there ain't a ton of room for my hands.  And since I do shoulder work the trip before legs, they are sore anyway and don't apreciate being bent at that angle!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 21, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> life looks fun for you P, i'm starting to miss the travel i did last year w/ the old job... i was in seattle for a week... i could live there! i had good weather when i was there also, had it rained i probably would have hated the place  hope you made it back safe and sound.
> 
> how's softball going? any homers? you know chicks dig the long ball!


 Loved Seattle, not a drop of rain that weekend.

 Ball is OK, we are 2-2, should be 3-1.  No homers.  I'm a line drive kinda guy.  If I try hitting homers I just hit fly balls really high.  Hitting close to .500 though, so can't complain too much, I guess.

 Glad you had a chance to come by!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 21, 2005)

Mmm... Sushi... 

Heyo, Pylon! Just stoppin by to say 'hi', sorry to hear about the neck, is it feelin any better, or is that ooold news?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 21, 2005)

Sorry about the neck buddy. Maybe get some massage on it, helps with mine! 3 gyms  I know what you mean though, I have 7 different gyms I go to depending on where I am at the time. But I have the one I love the most!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 21, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Mmm... Sushi...
> 
> Heyo, Pylon! Just stoppin by to say 'hi', sorry to hear about the neck, is it feelin any better, or is that ooold news?


 I love finding a good sushi bar.  It's one of the rare things I can really enjoy eating and not feel guilty about later.  Having one next to the new gym will be a great boost.  (The Starbucks they are putting in the gym won't be bad either!)

 The neck is feeling a bit better, but not great.  I'm down to my last 2 anti-inflams, so I may try to get to the doctor's office tomorrow, even if it is just to get a refill.  They are dern handy to have around.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 21, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Sorry about the neck buddy. Maybe get some massage on it, helps with mine! 3 gyms  I know what you mean though, I have 7 different gyms I go to depending on where I am at the time. But I have the one I love the most!!


 My wife offered to give me a neck rub, but I'm in enough pain as it is.  (Gosh, hope she doesn't see that!)


----------



## Cris2Blis (Aug 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> My wife offered to give me a neck rub, but I'm in enough pain as it is.  (Gosh, hope she doesn't see that!)


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> My wife offered to give me a neck rub, but I'm in enough pain as it is.  (Gosh, hope she doesn't see that!)


Haha  I meant professionally


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 22, 2005)

Hope the neck gets better quickly my Friend!!! Where do you play softball at? I can hit homeruns (LOL) maybe I can come out and check ya out!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hope the neck gets better quickly my Friend!!! Where do you play softball at? I can hit homeruns (LOL) maybe I can come out and check ya out!!!


 The neck is feeling much better today.  I think I may be able to get into the gym tomorrow, but may only do cardio this week.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 We play down in Fenton on Wed nights, usually at 6.  Feel free to drop in some night!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 22, 2005)

Heya bud hows things going?  Hows the new diet and everything workin out for ya?

Hurt your neck playin softball eh?  What did I miss here....sorry i didn't catch it in the previous page!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 23, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud hows things going?  Hows the new diet and everything workin out for ya?
> 
> Hurt your neck playin softball eh?  What did I miss here....sorry i didn't catch it in the previous page!


 The new diet is really more of a lack of diet...at least it has been.  I'm starting to be a little more aware of intake, but I've just kinda been eating whatever as long as it's clean and not tracking.  After 8 months, I was really tired of having to count everything, but I think I'm over it.  (Actually started tracking again yesterday.)

 No, as much as I hate to admit it, I think I hurt my neck watching a movie.  I was in my hotel Friday, and had my laptop on the desk watching a DVD, but had my feet up on a chair, so my head was turned to the left for an hour or so.  Sad, ain't it?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm feeling pretty good (neck-wise) this morning, so Iwill try to get in a w/o today, but I will probably stick to cardio just to let the neck come all the way around.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 23, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> The new diet is really more of a lack of diet...at least it has been.  I'm starting to be a little more aware of intake, but I've just kinda been eating whatever as long as it's clean and not tracking.  After 8 months, I was really tired of having to count everything, but I think I'm over it.  (Actually started tracking again yesterday.)
> 
> No, as much as I hate to admit it, I think I hurt my neck watching a movie.  I was in my hotel Friday, and had my laptop on the desk watching a DVD, but had my feet up on a chair, so my head was turned to the left for an hour or so.  Sad, ain't it?
> 
> ...


I'm the same way with my diet. For the last 2 years I have been so particular about my cals and counted everything I eat.  Now its just trying to keep it clean and in moderation.

That sux about the neck....just stiffened it up from watching tv thats funny LOL.  Hope it gets better asap man!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 23, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I'm the same way with my diet. For the last 2 years I have been so particular about my cals and counted everything I eat. Now its just trying to keep it clean and in moderation.
> 
> That sux about the neck....just stiffened it up from watching tv thats funny LOL.  Hope it gets better asap man!


 Thanks Bolt.

 I lied about the gym, apparently.  The neck is better, but I'm skipping again today to give it more rest.  I don't want to miss my game tomorrow night, so I'm just taking it easy until then.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 23, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Thanks Bolt.
> 
> I lied about the gym, apparently.  The neck is better, but I'm skipping again today to give it more rest.  I don't want to miss my game tomorrow night, so I'm just taking it easy until then.


When does your season end?  My cousin was playing softball on a team while we lifted for a while.  I hated it lol b/c it would always screw up my order of exercises.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 23, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> When does your season end? My cousin was playing softball on a team while we lifted for a while. I hated it lol b/c it would always screw up my order of exercises.


 I think it's another 8 weeks.  It's just a co-ed team with a couple of people I know from work, so it's nothing I would mess up my w/o for.  But still, it's a lot of fun.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 23, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I think it's another 8 weeks.  It's just a co-ed team with a couple of people I know from work, so it's nothing I would mess up my w/o for.  But still, it's a lot of fun.


I hear ya...its always good to be involved in things like that.  I wish I had the time!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 23, 2005)

Glad the neck is doing better! I go through periods like that too with counting your food and everything.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 23, 2005)

Glad the neck is feeling better too my Friend!!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 23, 2005)

Are you only playing one night a week then?? (softball)


----------



## Pylon (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Are you only playing one night a week then?? (softball)


 Yeah, just Wednesdays, and while I'd love to play more, I don't think my scheduel could take it.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Glad the neck is feeling better too my Friend!!!


 Thanks kids.

 Yeah, feeling much better this evening.  Even went out and did the yard, which may not count as cardio, but worked up a sweat and got the blood moving a bit.  I'd say I'm at @90%, which is enough to get back on light work, I think.


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 23, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yeah, just Wednesdays, and while I'd love to play more, I don't think my scheduel could take it.



Right now I play on Mondays and Wed. Then two tournaments a month on average.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Right now I play on Mondays and Wed. Then two tournaments a month on average.


 Sounds like fun.  I'm balancing one night a week with work travel, school and family, but I look forward to the day when I can play that much!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

Hows it goin today Brother Pylon? Hope the necks back at 100%!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 25, 2005)

Heya Arch.  

 Neck is ok, a little stiff after the game last night.  Hoping all will be well by the weekend.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 25, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Heya Arch.
> 
> Neck is ok, a little stiff after the game last night.  Hoping all will be well by the weekend.


  
 how did you do last night?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> how did you do last night?


 Um...we won.  Let's leave it at that.  

 Feeling much better today, I think Monday will for sure be a lifting day.  (Of course, the boy is staying with the grandparents Saturday, so this is assuming I don't get...um...injured in the meantime....)


----------



## Pylon (Aug 27, 2005)

Some good news this morning!  My buddy is getting married in Jan at Disneyworld the day before the boy's 3rd b-day.  (I'm slated as best man.)  I guess I should make getting under 250 the goal for the day, huh?

 I'm thinking of doing HIT, but with a twist.  I'm thinking of ditching the upper/lower split and instead planning a 3x per week setup with alternating upper and lower work.  For example, bench then calf raise then rows then leg ext.  (I don't have it all worked out yet.)  I've been thinking about this for a while, and I may start in with this next week.  

 I've done routines that go back and forth this way, and they are always killer.  Making the blood race from upper to lower always seems to really work me over, and doing it HIT style in reduced time seems even harder.  

 I'll work up the setlist over the next couple of days.  And thoughts are welcome...


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 27, 2005)

Hmmmmmmm, sounds very interesting, VERY interesting!!! I look forward to seeing your new routine!!! Welcome back to HIT my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 27, 2005)

uh oh....archy is rubbing off on you!!  "can't wait to see the new routine!!" I'm getting this odd sense of deja vu...lol...good luck!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 27, 2005)

OK, here's the first draft. I'm setting the list with my gym in mind, so I can keep travel between lifts to a minimum. I would have to adjust in my other gyms, I think, so this is a flexible list, but you get the idea...

  Day one
  Bench press
  Leg Press
  DB Flyes
  Calf Press
  HS decline
  HS incline
  Calf Raise
  Dips
  Kickouts
  Pec Deck


  Day Two
  Preacher Curl
  One Leg Press
  BB Curl
  Leg ext
  Hammer Curl
  Rev Incline Flye
  DB Sumo squat
  Lat Pulldown
  Adductor squeeze
  Seated Row


  Day Three
  Mil Press
  Squats
  Lat Raises
  Rev Inc Shrugs
  Lunges
  French Press
  DB SLDLs
  Skulls
  Leg curl
  Rope Pulldown

 I've mostly alternated upper and lower, and tried to concentrate each day on one or two areas as much as possible. (Yes, lunges made the list. As much as I hate them, they fit nicely into that DB run of moves.)  I also tried to put the lifts with the most set up time first, with the exception of squats.  (I need to start with uppers to keep the list balanced.  I'll do the mils in the cage so I have the equipment with no wait.)


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 27, 2005)

I really LIKE that routine, pretty interesting concept!!! You may have invented something, thats what I'm trying to do with my Hybrid HIT!!! Are you doing an every other day or just something like a m-w-f scenario? I will be following along VERY closely my Friend, that routine has peaked my curiosity!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I really LIKE that routine, pretty interesting concept!!! You may have invented something, thats what I'm trying to do with my Hybrid HIT!!! Are you doing an every other day or just something like a m-w-f scenario? I will be following along VERY closely my Friend, that routine has peaked my curiosity!!!


 It will be every other day, 3 x per week.  I hesitate to put MWF on the days, only because I never know for sure which days I can get to the gym, you know?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 27, 2005)

Completely understand and agree with you!!! Good luck with it my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 27, 2005)

do you think this routine will overtrain your legs or exhaust them?? usually my legs hurt for 2-3 days after I work them....also, how many times a week are you doing cardio?  I can't wait to see how this program works, it looks pretty interesting!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 27, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> do you think this routine will overtrain your legs or exhaust them?? usually my legs hurt for 2-3 days after I work them....also, how many times a week are you doing cardio? I can't wait to see how this program works, it looks pretty interesting!!


 I'm hoping that the short w/o each day on legs will let me work them harder.  I hadn't really thought too much about it, though, so I may need to tinker as I go.

 My plan is to do @10 min to warm up, then do 10-15min after lifting, but that may or may not happen.  If I'm as gassed as I think I will be, I'll drop it.  Still plan on doing cardio at least 2 if not 3 other days each week.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 28, 2005)

Im liking HIT more and more, I think I just may have to ditch P/RR/S, because of time constraints...

That looks like a pretty crazy w/o concept there, Pylon!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 28, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Im liking HIT more and more, I think I just may have to ditch P/RR/S, because of time constraints...
> 
> That looks like a pretty crazy w/o concept there, Pylon!


 Thanks, Fish.  We'll see how it goes....


----------



## Pylon (Aug 28, 2005)

Got in cardio work today amid some bad news.  (25 min on bike in basement, step 1 in my plan of upping my cardio and HIT intensity...)

 Had a nice weekend getaway planned with the wife for Labor Day.  My parents were coming in Friday to watch the boy, she was flying out to meet me in my work travel and we were going to come back Sunday.  Had some nice tourist type stuff ready and a full weekend of music, food and drink...

 ...in New Orleans.  Oh well...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 28, 2005)

Ouch, man, sorry to hear that... I always thought Nawlins would be a fun trip. My friend from there had to evac,


----------



## Pylon (Aug 28, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Ouch, man, sorry to hear that... I always thought Nawlins would be a fun trip. My friend from there had to evac,


 Here's the irony.  I was going down there to work in the office just outside of NO, which I didn't really want to do anyway.  Maybe I'll get luck and the whole building will blow away....


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 28, 2005)

Heya man hows the neck?  Hope its better!!

New routine looks interesting!  I wish I knew more about HIT so i could comment.  As for the legs....doesn't look like much volume so i don't think you'll be to sore or overtrain!

Sorry to hear about NO....that is just crazy overthere!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 29, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya man hows the neck?  Hope its better!!
> 
> New routine looks interesting! I wish I knew more about HIT so i could comment. As for the legs....doesn't look like much volume so i don't think you'll be to sore or overtrain!
> 
> Sorry to hear about NO....that is just crazy overthere!!!


 Thanks Bolt.  

 Yeah, I'm pretty sure there are other people more upset about the NO thing than me.  I mean, we can just go somewhere else.  I'm just sorry she never went.  I've been, and from some of the computer models I've seen, there may not be anything left to visit after this.  Very sad.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 29, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Thanks Bolt.
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty sure there are other people more upset about the NO thing than me.  I mean, we can just go somewhere else.  I'm just sorry she never went.  I've been, and from some of the computer models I've seen, there may not be anything left to visit after this.  Very sad.


I was talking about this at work saturday and people are saying its going to take years for the area to un-flood I guess you could say b/c its so far under sea level.  Its a shame all this is happening....I always wanted to go there but now it just wont be the same.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 29, 2005)

Interesting set-up for the new routing Pylon. My concern is it's too much volume too often to really be HIT. As a regular program not going to failure it looks great but as a HIT routine I'm afraid it'll be too much on the body. JMO.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 29, 2005)

New HIT, day 1:

 10 min recumb bike, lvl 5 (of 15)

 wu - bench - 95x10

 bench - 185x9 (need better ROM, but was OK)

 leg press - 360x15 (trying to maintain good ROM on these)

 db flyes - 35x15

 calf press - 360x20

 HS incline - 140x8

 HS decline - 140x8 

 calf raise - 220x12

 dips - -115x10 (might change this, can't really hit chest after the other chest work, it slides to the tri's, which is not what I want here.)

 kickouts - 50x12 (this is the leg version, not the kickbacks; focus on ham/glut area)

 pec deck - 100x8 (where did my strength go?)

 Time (after warmups) @ 15 minutes

 10 min recumb bike (lvl 5)

 Totally gassed at the end of this.  I did the bike work at the end, but didn't get much in the way of RPMs.  (I think I was around 65.)  Still sweating 30 min later.  Wow.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 29, 2005)

I just had a very scary moment...

 I've been eating at Qdoba now and then, thinking it was a decent place for a quick bite.  Their tortillas are lard free, and I've been getting a burrito with black beans, double grilled chicken, and hot salsa, no rice, cheese, sour cream.  I figured it would be low in fat, high in fiber and protien, so pretty good!

 Wrong.  Their website has a nutritional calculator.  Little did I know this tasty concoction which seems so friendly packs 900 CALORIES and 31 grams of fat.  Just the chicken has 10 g fat.  Getting rid of the burrito drops it to 560 cals, 22g fat.  Better, but...come on!  Is this the best we can do as a society?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 29, 2005)

Good work out pylon!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 29, 2005)

W/O is lokin good there BRother!!! Great start at it!!! 900 calories? Holy Cow, must have tasted GREAT!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 29, 2005)

Lol, that does sound REALLY REALLY GOOD... mmm... 31g of fat...


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 29, 2005)

Heya bro good lookin w/o!!!

I wish everyone else in this world was as healthy as we are!  But c'mon now if everyoen in this world was like all of us would we have an obesity problem?  People always wonder how to solve the problem....shit its not hard its called changing your eating habbits.  But I wont go there b/c I'll rag on for 3 pages about this stuff....it really gets under my skin!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 30, 2005)

Skipped cardio today...I know, I know, but I've been too wrapped up in the New Orleans thing...My company has an office about 40 miles from there, and I've spent many nights in the quarter...heartbreaking stuff...


----------



## Pylon (Aug 30, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bro good lookin w/o!!!
> 
> I wish everyone else in this world was as healthy as we are! But c'mon now if everyoen in this world was like all of us would we have an obesity problem? People always wonder how to solve the problem....shit its not hard its called changing your eating habbits. But I wont go there b/c I'll rag on for 3 pages about this stuff....it really gets under my skin!


 I hear ya, DB, and I agree.  (Of course, I should get a little less squishy myself before I start throwing stones....  )


----------



## Pylon (Aug 30, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Good work out pylon!


 Thanks Hater.  I appreciate the positive vibes...


----------



## Pylon (Aug 30, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Lol, that does sound REALLY REALLY GOOD... mmm... 31g of fat...





			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> 900 calories? Holy Cow, must have tasted GREAT!!!


 Yeah, they are good, but I can think of MUCH better ways to blow 900 calories, ya know?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 30, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yeah, they are good, but I can think of MUCH better ways to blow 900 calories, ya know?




Wow I watched the stuff about New Orleans ALL night at my firehouse....that is horrible!  I pray for all the good souls there!

HEY enough of this skippin workout crap!!!  I don't get slack so you dont either     Na just teasin bro hard times I hear ya but sometimes its better to get your mind off of it and do something constructive ya know?


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 30, 2005)

It seems to me it would be nice if someone opened a fast food chain with HEALTHY foods, I mean, not even Subway can make a sandwich without 1000g of sodium!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 31, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Wow I watched the stuff about New Orleans ALL night at my firehouse....that is horrible!  I pray for all the good souls there!
> 
> HEY enough of this skippin workout crap!!!  I don't get slack so you dont either   Na just teasin bro hard times I hear ya but sometimes its better to get your mind off of it and do something constructive ya know?


 No, you're right.  No excuse for skipping.  It's not like I'm in NOLA, right?  Just lazy.  I even bought a couple of new playstation games so I could play while on the bike at home, but didn't do it.  No excuse.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 31, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> It seems to me it would be nice if someone opened a fast food chain with HEALTHY foods, I mean, not even Subway can make a sandwich without 1000g of sodium!!


 I don't mind the sodium so much, but the carbs and calories really stack up.  The worst part is there aren't many alternatives, so if I forget to pack food on a school night, I'm pretty screwed.  I generally can get by on either a whole roasted chicken (just eating the breast, no skin, but man is it messy) or a couple of cans of soup (still high in sodium, but otherwise not too bad if you watch what you pick up).


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 31, 2005)

Yea its tuff to find decent food in a pinch.  At my job if I forget to pack my food though its very easy...I have a boston market very close so I can go there and get some pretty healthy food.  Or you can get creative and hit up like 711 or simple simons and things and make a meal.  You can get protein shakes, eggs, tuna/chicken salad, WW wraps stuffed with chicken.  You really just have to open your eyes and look and the food will be there.  

Its time to get rollin again Py!!!  Get in gear!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 31, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea its tuff to find decent food in a pinch. At my job if I forget to pack my food though its very easy...I have a boston market very close so I can go there and get some pretty healthy food. Or you can get creative and hit up like 711 or simple simons and things and make a meal. You can get protein shakes, eggs, tuna/chicken salad, WW wraps stuffed with chicken. You really just have to open your eyes and look and the food will be there.
> 
> Its time to get rollin again Py!!!  Get in gear!


 Too right.  I'll be in the gym today, and I'll do a little extra cardio to make up the skip.  How's that?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 31, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Too right.  I'll be in the gym today, and I'll do a little extra cardio to make up the skip.  How's that?



Get in the gym yes...don't kill yourself on the cardio though!  Keep it simple and don't burn yourself out!  Its no quantity its quality and by quality I mean consistancy!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 31, 2005)

HIT 2

 WU - 10 min recumb bike, lvl5

 HS preacher curl - 10x15(WU), 25x10(WU), 50x15 (will go up)

 1 leg press - 220x20 (right), x17 (left)

 BB curl - 60x10

 Leg ext - 120x10

 Hammer curl - 25x10
 Rev Inc Flye - 25x12 (will lift more next time)

 DB sumo squat - 120x12 (could have easily handled more wieght, but was getting pretty gassed by then and endurance was running low)

 Lat pulldown - 80x12 (really good ROM here)

 Adductor - 85x25 (weight will go way up on this)

 Seated Row - 100x12

 Good squeeze on just about everything, except maybe preachers.  I'm not sure if the upper/lower alternating is really making the work harder or if it just feels that way, but I'm pretty gasses by the end.  W/O time 17 min.

 Ended with 10 min recumb bike, lvl5.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 31, 2005)

Awesome job there my Friend!!! Well done and 17 minutes? Great w/o!!! I hear you about NO, I have a friend who lives in sladale or something like that, and he said his house is gone!!! Thank GOD his family is okay though!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 31, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome job there my Friend!!! Well done and 17 minutes? Great w/o!!! I hear you about NO, I have a friend who lives in sladale or something like that, and he said his house is gone!!! Thank GOD his family is okay though!!!


 So far about 50% of the people that work in our office are accounted for, but even those folks have family in the area that are unaccounted for. Our office is like a bunker, and some people brought their families there for the storm. They have water, but no fuel or electric. I've heard 2 months until power is back, but that's just a guess.  I've actually already volunteered to head down with supplies as soon as the roads are open.  

 Meanwhile, I get accused at work of being insensitive because I started announcing our alternative production plans on Monday, knowing that the area would be in bad shape no matter what happened.  Oh well...


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 31, 2005)

You have a BIG heart Brother, don't let ignorant, selfish people tell you anything else my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> You have a BIG heart Brother, don't let ignorant, selfish people tell you anything else my Friend!!!


 I'm not too worried about it, but thanks for the sentiments.  

 The other thing that has bothered me are the qutoes in the news from the mayor of Biloxi and Gov. of MS.  The mayor compared this to the tsunami in Asia (250,000 or so died there) and the Gov compared it to Hiroshima.  I know it's tragic and all, but let's not get carried away.  Why not just call it "America's Holocaust" and be done with it?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 1, 2005)

Pylon- 

How are you liking the HIT program ??   I really liked doing it for a while - especially when I was strapped for time.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 1, 2005)

Heya bud good lookin w/o!!

Yea its tragic but hell its no hiroshima or nuttin like that.  These people just get carried away and want more pitty.  Look shit happens....everyone down south and in the mid west are use to hurricanes and tornados.  They have either got to accept them or move the hell out of the state!

Now I'm no heartless person here....my prayers go out for them.  I just don't like the people who are safer then a roach in fort knox and complain that everyone is rude, insensitive, and not trying to help.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 1, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Pylon-
> 
> How are you liking the HIT program ??   I really liked doing it for a while - especially when I was strapped for time.


 I dig HIT, especially for trying to drop BF.  It's a great way to get in and out, you know?

 I don't know if this alternating thing is really working, but it sure kicks my ass each day!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 1, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud good lookin w/o!!
> 
> Yea its tragic but hell its no hiroshima or nuttin like that. These people just get carried away and want more pitty. Look shit happens....everyone down south and in the mid west are use to hurricanes and tornados. They have either got to accept them or move the hell out of the state!
> 
> Now I'm no heartless person here....my prayers go out for them. I just don't like the people who are safer then a roach in fort knox and complain that everyone is rude, insensitive, and not trying to help.


 I think part of it is the American idea that it's only really bad if it happens to us.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 1, 2005)

keep up the good work pylon


----------



## Pylon (Sep 1, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> keep up the good work pylon


 Thanks, Shiz.  I'll take all the good vibes I can get...


----------



## Pylon (Sep 1, 2005)

Cardio day...21 min on eliptical.  Started at level , went up 2 level each minute (goes to 20), then back down the same way.  Time efficent, but still pretty good.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 1, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Cardio day...21 min on eliptical.  Started at level , went up 2 level each minute (goes to 20), then back down the same way.  Time efficent, but still pretty good.


  Sounds like a good session my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm back on the anti-inflams this morning.  My neck is stiff, though not as bad as before.  I think I can still lift today and then take it easy over the weekend.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 2, 2005)

everything is looking great, Bud!!! I have 1 question though....21 minutes??? why not 20, or 25???


----------



## Pylon (Sep 2, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> everything is looking great, Bud!!! I have 1 question though....21 minutes??? why not 20, or 25???


 That's just the way it worked out.  1 min at 1, 3, 5, 7, 9 11, 13, 15, 17, 19, 20, 19, 17, 15, 13, 11, 9, 7, 5, 3, 1.  21 minutes.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 2, 2005)

Got in to lift today but the neck was really bothering me.  I got in...

 10 min w/u - rec bike, lvl 5

 BB mil press - wu 65x10, 85x10
 BB mil press - 115 x 5 (started to really feel them on my neck on the push.  May not have been the best choice of lifts for me...)

 Front squat - barx10, 95x10 (really didn't want to but the bar on my neck.  At least I was kinda thinking at this point)

 Seated lat raise - 20 x 10

 Called it quits here.  Didn't want to aggrevate it to the point it causes me to miss lifting next week.  Finished up with 20 min on the treadmill at 3 mph, 5% incline.  Not a great end to the week, but I can live with it.  (A month ago I would have skipped alltogether and gone out for one of them 900 calorie burritos...)

 Off to visit the parents, will be incommunicato all weekend.  On the other hand, will return with wild salmon and halibut, so it's a fair trade.

 Have a great weekend, everyone.  Be safe.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 2, 2005)

Try DB presses Brother Pylon, I prefer those way more that BB presses!!! Feels alot better on your neck, and I feel it more in my Delts!!! Your doin Great, just take care of that neck my Friend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 2, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I have 1 question though....21 minutes??? why not 20, or 25???


Because he was slacking!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Because he was slacking!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 2, 2005)

not a bad workout ....for a quickie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 3, 2005)

Agreed, I LOVE db work, at least for presses, etc.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 3, 2005)

Where you is BRother Pylon? How are things with your company doen in NO?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> not a bad workout ....for a quickie!!!!!!!!!!


Haha 

Go to a Chiro or something Pylon, I really think it will help. Looking really good in here.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks everyone.

 The neck is still a bit tight, probablky because instead of resting I've been moving furntiture all weekend.  Oh well...

 Thanks for the suggestion on DB mils.  If I switch (and I probably will) I will rework my routines.  I only put them on BB in front so I could start with an upper body lift, but still be in the cage for when I squat.  I may change both to DB lifts for a while just to change it up and try to move the stress off the neck.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 4, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Where you is BRother Pylon? How are things with your company doen in NO?


 Last I heard 90% of the people have been contacted, everyone OK so far. The office may be closed for a month or more, so we are in a holding pattern to see what will happen.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 5, 2005)

No trip to the gym, but got in plenty of work outside.  The neck seems to be a little better, but I can't shake that last kink.  Popping advils not to try to loosen it up the rest of the way, seems to help.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 6, 2005)

Feelin a little better, but crunched for time today, so no trip to the gym.  I think it might be better to take the week off from lifting anyway, just to be sure the neck is all healed up.  Will be hitting the bike tonight (and probably each night this week, as my schedule is packed.)  I picked up 2 new games last week (Medevil and Mortal Kombat Trilogy...ok, not all that new) so I will have lots to keep me interested...


----------



## Pylon (Sep 6, 2005)

30 minutes on the bike, flew by thanks to the new games.  (The bad part is I missed a really important item on the first level, and now have to start over.  Oh well...)


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 6, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> 30 minutes on the bike, flew by thanks to the new games.  (The bad part is I missed a really important item on the first level, and now have to start over.  Oh well...)


Just means more cardio LOL!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 7, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Just means more cardio LOL!!!


 Hey, whatever gets me on the bike, right?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 7, 2005)

Lol, Im a fan of the video games myself, do you like the action ones more, or the RPG style?


----------



## Pylon (Sep 7, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Lol, Im a fan of the video games myself, do you like the action ones more, or the RPG style?


I like the old school arcade types mostly, then RPGs, but it has to be the right one for me to enjoy it.  1st person shooters make me dizzy.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 7, 2005)

Sat in a training class all day, but packed my lunch so I managed to keep everything on track.  Will be playing ball tonite, if the boy is asleep when I get back (which I suspect will be the case) I will hit the bike after.  That should cover me for the day.

 I've been running at abour 1750 cals/day, keeping carbs pretty low (under 100g most days.)  Yesterday was higher (@170), today will be low again (at 26g right now, @1300 cals.)  I'll eat once more before bed, most likely the FF yogurt/SF jelly combo I've fallen in love with.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm too lazy to scamper through your journal here, but whats your training outline look like?


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 7, 2005)

Thats doesn't seem like many cals brotha!

I remember for my last few weeks of my comp I was takin in like 1600 cals with no carbs except veggies.  I think you may need some more cals then that don't ya think?


----------



## Pylon (Sep 7, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thats doesn't seem like many cals brotha!
> 
> I remember for my last few weeks of my comp I was takin in like 1600 cals with no carbs except veggies. I think you may need some more cals then that don't ya think?


 At some point I'm sure you are right, but this actually feels really good right now.  My energy levels are much better than I expected them to be, and my workouts feel good too.  When I start to dip I'll swtich up and start to carb cycle.  I'm thinking of this as a flushing period, so to speak.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 7, 2005)

Got in my game, then 35 minutes on the bike (low intensity.)  Would've been 30, but was caught up in the game, so kept going until I hit a stopping point.  Felt great!

 The neck is loosening up as well.  I'm going to stay on cardio only the rest of the week just to be safe, then back at lifting on Monday.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 7, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I'm too lazy to scamper through your journal here, but whats your training outline look like?


 Z'ok.  I'm the same way...

 I just started back on HIT after a layoff.  The plan in 3x/wk, with at least 2 cardio worked in as well, but really hoping for 3 cardio.  The HIT routine is something different I wanted to try where each day is a full body but targeting specific areas (chest/quads on day, back/bis/hams, etc.  I forget the exact split, and am also too lazy to look.)

 The idea is to alternate lifts between upper and lower body, so it's something along the lines of bench/leg press/HS incline/calf press/DB flye etc.  I've found in the past that kind of alternating pattern seems to work me harder than all upper then all lower.  I only got in a few w/outs before I got a nasty kink in my neck and have been trying to work through that.  Should be back lifting Monday.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 7, 2005)

Keep hittin that cardio, m'friend!! If you're an uber nerd like I am, you might enjoy "Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town" All the rest of you people, dont look that up, because you'll lose all respect you have for me (what little it may be), and call me a nerd forever... Dont worry, its nothing bad, just nerdy...


----------



## Pylon (Sep 7, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Keep hittin that cardio, m'friend!! If you're an uber nerd like I am, you might enjoy "Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town" All the rest of you people, dont look that up, because you'll lose all respect you have for me (what little it may be), and call me a nerd forever... Dont worry, its nothing bad, just nerdy...


 Looks a lot like the old Zelda games.  That's OK, but not really my style.  I dig the arcade stuff like NFL Blitz or Stryder, maybe some Jet Moto or Crash Bandicoot.  RPGs are really more of a PC thing for me.  The last one I played was Baldur's Gate, which should tell you something. 

 Oh, I also really dig Mechwarrior and the old Civilization II.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 7, 2005)

Lol, nice. My kinda gamer, baldur's gate is what Im talkin about. I FINALLY POSTED A REAL WORKOUT!!!


----------



## The_Godfather (Sep 7, 2005)

Speaking bout games, come finish Jade Empire u Fishy fool


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 7, 2005)

lol, friday night, Ill come over and lay some mad pwnage on those final bosses... Now that I FINALLY GOT THAT DUMB flyer sequence finished...


----------



## The_Godfather (Sep 7, 2005)

I was talking to a friend that beat it....and....i dont think u are near the end....

Sorry for whoring up your journal Pylon


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 7, 2005)

Lol, we're whoring up his journal good...

Really?? Hrm... Oh well, I was hoping it wasnt close to over!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 8, 2005)

No need to apologize, fellas.  Whoring always welcome!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 8, 2005)

Lol, yeah, like ive said before, TGF and I go way back, like, 4th grade, lol.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey, just happy to have visitors.  I'd go post in TGFs journal, but I can't seem to find it!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 8, 2005)

Keep at it Pylon!!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 8, 2005)

OK, looks like this may be an off night.  Found out we are having dinner guests at 5pm (that's when I found out.  They came at 5:30.  It's all famlity though, so it's OK.)  

 I threw together a couple of batches of lettuce wraps, which they all really liked.  Pleanty of filling left, which will make for tasty meals later.  My brother-in-law and I are hanging out and drinking wine while the wife and her 2 sisters are going thru old clothes and stuff.  (He just went to pick up their daughter, so I have a free moment.)  Anyway, I'm sure my calorie count will be up, as well as carbs, just from the wine (we're on bottle #3.)  But the food has been solid (lettuce wraps, smoked salmon, peanuts.)  

 Is it a bad sign that in the middle of all that I take time to post my evening events?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, looks like this may be an off night.  Found out we are having dinner guests at 5pm (that's when I found out.  They came at 5:30.  It's all famlity though, so it's OK.)
> 
> I threw together a couple of batches of lettuce wraps, which they all really liked.  Pleanty of filling left, which will make for tasty meals later.  My brother-in-law and I are hanging out and drinking wine while the wife and her 2 sisters are going thru old clothes and stuff.  (He just went to pick up their daughter, so I have a free moment.)  Anyway, I'm sure my calorie count will be up, as well as carbs, just from the wine (we're on bottle #3.)  But the food has been solid (lettuce wraps, smoked salmon, peanuts.)
> 
> Is it a bad sign that in the middle of all that I take time to post my evening events?



You're addicted  to IM !!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 9, 2005)

Hows it goin Brother Pylon?


----------



## Pylon (Sep 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hows it goin Brother Pylon?


 Good to see ya Archie!  Hope the house is coming along.


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Sep 9, 2005)

Hey Pylon, hows the workouts coming? I noticed you said your neck was feeling tight and had a kink..hows that coming along? g'luck with all bud.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm with YM LOLOL!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2005)

How's everything Plyon? Are you still thinking about Carb Cycling?


----------



## Pylon (Sep 10, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> How's everything Plyon? Are you still thinking about Carb Cycling?


 Yes, though not sure when I will start.  I've been running my cals and carbs really low the last couple of weeks (@1700/day, under 100g carbs) and am seeing good success from that while coupled with HIT and/or cardio.  Once that starts to flatten out (and I think it is starting to) I will start the cycle.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2005)

Sounds good!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 10, 2005)

Hows the neck my Friend? House stuff is going, and I actually see an end in sight!!! We will definatly get together more often!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hows the neck my Friend? House stuff is going, and I actually see an end in sight!!! We will definatly get together more often!!!


 Neck feels good, feels loose.  Will be lifting Monday for sure!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 10, 2005)

holy cow........your only eating 1700 calores??????????????????????  I eat between 1550-1650, aren't you hungry all the time???


----------



## Pylon (Sep 11, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> holy cow........your only eating 1700 calores?????????????????????? I eat between 1550-1650, aren't you hungry all the time???


 Actually, it's not so bad.  Most of what I've been eating consists of chicken breasts, fish, eggs, shakes, salsa, etc.  Very lean and very clean, but also very easy to grab a chunk of something whenever the mood strikes me.  That plus all the water keeps me from getty too hungry.  (I know if I did I would likely eat whatever was in front of me, so that's a no no anyway.)


----------



## Pylon (Sep 11, 2005)

I'm going to be in a training seminar all week close to home (which means far from my gym.)  I realized this morning that I can't lift M or W nite, so I needed to life today to get in 3 sessions this week...

 WU - Bike - 10 min
 WU - Bench - 95x8

 Bench - 185x12 - increased reps by 3.  Went up easy, ready for more weight.

 Leg Press - 360x20 - good ROM, will raise weight

 DB Flye - 40x12 - had a little trouble starting these, but hit a groove around 4

 Calf Press - 360x20 - good stretch and squeeze

 HS incline press - 140x7

 HS decline - 140x12 - this is my alt. gym, and the machine is marked wide press, but it sure felt like a decline to me

 Standing calf - 225x20 - 5 more reps w/ 5 more lbs than last time

 incline DB press - 40x10 - added these (removed dips) - might have gotten 12 if not distracted by the assclown jumping rope in the middle of the free weight area.  Seriously, there were only 10 people there, and 5 were in that area.  You can't do that outside?

 Hack squat (45 deg.) - 180x15 - replaced kickouts (no machine for them)

 Pec Deck - 100x10 - different machine, has an incline seat.  Not sure why, but it's all they have.

 W/O time - 18 minutes

 10 min treadmill, speed 3.0, 7% incline


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 11, 2005)

Awesome w/o there BRother Pylon!!! 18 Minutes is a GREAT pace too!!! Your makin me feel like a slacker now my Friend!!!  Keep it up, and just for the record.......................I can't stand ass-clowns either!!!
Will definatly have to get together more often when the move is final!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o there BRother Pylon!!! 18 Minutes is a GREAT pace too!!! Your makin me feel like a slacker now my Friend!!!  Keep it up, and just for the record.......................I can't stand ass-clowns either!!!
> Will definatly have to get together more often when the move is final!!!


 Thanks Archie.  Felt great to be lifting again!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 12, 2005)

Nice job Pylon!  

Your "ass clown" comment made me laugh out loud!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 13, 2005)

I was thinking about my last w/o, and how the 185 went up really easy.  The more I think about, the more I'm pretty sure I only actually loaded 135.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 13, 2005)

Short on time today, so adjusting my lifting to W-F instead of T-Th this week.  (Already lifted Su.)  30 min rec bike today.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 13, 2005)

Your still doin fine my Friend!!! Just keep at it!!! When I move I will be joining 24 hour fitness and working out in the am, like around 4:15 am if your interested!!! Would like to get together and work out, drive some golf balls and eventually play a round!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Your still doin fine my Friend!!! Just keep at it!!! When I move I will be joining 24 hour fitness and working out in the am, like around 4:15 am if your interested!!! Would like to get together and work out, drive some golf balls and eventually play a round!!!


 Interesting...I could be persuaded from time to time at the least...

 I've been thinking of switching gyms.  Do you know if 24 is a chain that lets you take your membership anywhere you go?  I know Gold's and Powerhouse don't work that way...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 14, 2005)

are you sure Gold's doesnt work like that? I thought it did...  Anyway, I have a 4 pack of 10 day passes to the treasure valley Gold's gyms in Idaho, if you ever travel up there, drop me a line and Ill mail em over to you before you go.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 14, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> are you sure Gold's doesnt work like that? I thought it did...  Anyway, I have a 4 pack of 10 day passes to the treasure valley Gold's gyms in Idaho, if you ever travel up there, drop me a line and Ill mail em over to you before you go.


 Positive.  They are independently owned (at least that is what the ones I have talked to said.)  Maybe there are franchise stores that are different, but it doesn't really help me.

 It looks like 24 hr does let you buy a membership to all their clubs, but they don't post the price on their site.  Also, there isn't one real close to my house, which isn't a big deal since I usually work out near the office and there is a couple out there.

 Thanks for the offer.  I think if I am ever in Idaho, however, my main concern will be getting out of Idaho.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 14, 2005)

Memberships aren't that bad Brother Pylon, I think it's like 100 down and then like 28 a month i think!!! Havn't checked into it fully, but will let you know when I know for sure!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Memberships aren't that bad Brother Pylon, I think it's like 100 down and then like 28 a month i think!!! Havn't checked into it fully, but will let you know when I know for sure!!!


 I think that just covers one location. If I switch, I want to be able to go anywhere. Doesn't it seem like that would be a perk many people would want?  I'm suprised more places don't do it (or at least advertise it if they do.)


----------



## Pylon (Sep 14, 2005)

What a day.  I'm out of whey (it'll be here tomorrow) so I've been eating egg whites for breakfast.  I've been pressed for time, so I've been out of chicken for a few days.  Been having to go out for lunch (I know, poor pitiful me, right?) and have been getting plain salads, no dressing, no onion, no crouton, mustard not dressing and double grilled chicken.  It's been OK I guess.

 So today, I had time to come home at lunch and cook chicken.  I ate eggs in the AM, missed my 9:30 snack, ate around 11:30 (right at 4 hours, a couple of chicken breasts) ate that again at 2, had another at 4.  Wasn't thinking much about it until I started to really zone out and feel out of it.  That's when I realized I had taken in about 900 calories for the day and the only carbs were from the one egg yolk.  Yikes.

 Snarfed some frozen veg before my softball game.  (BTW, I was 3-3, double, run scored with 2 infield hits.  Best game of the year, and the last, of course.  Spent extra time in the cage before the game and fixed my swing.  I also got a few comments that I am noticably faster than I was 8 weeks ago.)  Just had some FF yogurt and SF apple butter, but still ended the day under 1400 cals.  No wonder I'm so beat!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 15, 2005)

Only 1400 cals..........


----------



## Pylon (Sep 15, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Only 1400 cals..........


 Believe me, I was as suprised as anyone!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 15, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I think if I am ever in Idaho, however, my main concern will be getting out of Idaho.


 
LOL, well, my only problem with Idaho is that my dad lives there...   Yeah, hes kind of... ANYWAY, 1400 cals is really REALLY LOOOOOOW!!! How did you make it??? I would have freaked.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 15, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> LOL, well, my only problem with Idaho is that my dad lives there...   Yeah, hes kind of... ANYWAY, 1400 cals is really REALLY LOOOOOOW!!! How did you make it??? I would have freaked.


 Like I said, I didn't really notice until late in the day.  I've been so busy and the class I'm in is really facinating stuff, so the time flew by.  But yeah, it caught up with me, no question.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 15, 2005)

Heya man how goes it?

1400 cals wow lol I was eating something around there during my comp.  

Hows the neck?  Back to working out yet?


----------



## Pylon (Sep 15, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya man how goes it?
> 
> 1400 cals wow lol I was eating something around there during my comp.
> 
> Hows the neck?  Back to working out yet?


 Feeling good, just held back by the schedule right now.  I've been hitting cardio at least each night, but nothing too insane.  But the body responded well to rest, which is a good thing!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 15, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Feeling good, just held back by the schedule right now.  I've been hitting cardio at least each night, but nothing too insane.  But the body responded well to rest, which is a good thing!


Yea I hear ya on the schedual thing bro!!!  Its killer!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 16, 2005)

Brother Pylon, been a while....
Been doing a bunch of stuff but have never left.  I've just been reading, watching.....
Haven't been working out since June.  Many things happening, all at the same time...I posted it all in Arch's journal.

Will be back full time next week....Hopefully I will have something meaningful to post in my journal next week....

Laters...


----------



## Pylon (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey Tony!  Good to see you lurking about!  Saw your post in Archie's hood, sounds busy.  

 Are you still traveling?  How often are you in NOLA?  I am running an office down there and go down every couple of weeks.  Maybe we are crossing paths without knowing it!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 16, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Feeling good, just held back by the schedule right now.  I've been hitting cardio at least each night, but nothing too insane.  But the body responded well to rest, which is a good thing!


   Sounds good to me!!! Can't wait till all this house and moving stuff is done!!! Really hard to focus on w/o ya know?


----------



## Pylon (Sep 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me!!! Can't wait till all this house and moving stuff is done!!! Really hard to focus on w/o ya know?


 I hear ya.  But just remember about the Zen laxative.  All things will pass.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 16, 2005)

A busy week draws to an end.  After a full week of either lifting, cardio, softball or golf every night, body body is demanding a night off.  So nothin doin this eve, headed to bed early for some rest.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 16, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I hear ya.  But just remember about the Zen laxative.  All things will pass.


   
Rest does sound good my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I hear ya. But just remember about the Zen laxative. All things will pass.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 17, 2005)

LOL, atta way, Pylon!! Im gonna tell that to someone...


----------



## Pylon (Sep 17, 2005)

Now, if you are all good, I will eventually tell you the story of the Emperor and the ring maker.  I used it at a friend's wedding.  It's kinda deep, but a good story.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 17, 2005)

Yeah!  Refeed day!  Yeaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 17, 2005)

YES!!!  PARTAY!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 18, 2005)

Well, a nice relaxing weekend of stuffing my face.  (It's been @3 weeks since I had a real refeed, so I was due.)  Pizza for dinner Saturday (which means the same for breakfast Sunday.) Chicken nachos during the game (at home, so they weren't to terribly bad.)

 Back in my gym on Monday.  Hooray!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 18, 2005)

That food sounds SOOOOOO GOOOOOOD!!! Happy lifting tomorrow, I am lifting tomorrow also!!! I am changing my routine after I get back from Vacation next week!!!
Of course it's still HIT, I am only doing Legs once a week though, my knees and back are being punished and not recooping good, so I will be going to an upper/lower split, but it will look like this :
Day 1-Uppers
Day 3-Lowers
Day 5-Uppers
Day 6,7 off
Day 8-Uppers
Day 10-Lowers
Day 12-Uppers
etc.
Not sure if I will throw abs in with Uppers or Lowers, what do you think of the routine, AND where should I throw abs? Keep this routine a secret my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> That food sounds SOOOOOO GOOOOOOD!!! Happy lifting tomorrow, I am lifting tomorrow also!!! I am changing my routine after I get back from Vacation next week!!!
> Of course it's still HIT, I am only doing Legs once a week though, my knees and back are being punished and not recooping good, so I will be going to an upper/lower split, but it will look like this :
> Day 1-Uppers
> Day 3-Lowers
> ...



I'd do abs with Lower


----------



## Pylon (Sep 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> That food sounds SOOOOOO GOOOOOOD!!! Happy lifting tomorrow, I am lifting tomorrow also!!! I am changing my routine after I get back from Vacation next week!!!
> Of course it's still HIT, I am only doing Legs once a week though, my knees and back are being punished and not recooping good, so I will be going to an upper/lower split, but it will look like this :
> Day 1-Uppers
> Day 3-Lowers
> ...


 I like it, if your goal is to go easy on the legs.  I'd put abs with them, I guess, but you might be better off to just do them every other w/o regardless of which it falls on.  That way they get their work in regularly.  Just a thought.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 19, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I like it, if your goal is to go easy on the legs.  I'd put abs with them, I guess, but you might be better off to just do them every other w/o regardless of which it falls on.  That way they get their work in regularly.  Just a thought.



Good idea


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 19, 2005)

how was your weekend pylon?? Hope you enjoyed your refeed


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 19, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I like it, if your goal is to go easy on the legs.  I'd put abs with them, I guess, but you might be better off to just do them every other w/o regardless of which it falls on.  That way they get their work in regularly.  Just a thought.


That is my Goal, The weights just started to climb too much, and I knew I was starting to sacrafice form again. THis way I can drop the weights again, and re-start the correct way. Also might even add in Front Squats!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 19, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Good idea


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 19, 2005)

Heya bud hows things?  Sounds like your one busy man!!  Glad I'm not the only one heh!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 20, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud hows things?  Sounds like your one busy man!!  Glad I'm not the only one heh!!


 Very busy.  Work is hetic, but I've kinda got a new perspective on things that should keep me from stressing about it.  Hoping to be in the gym today.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Very busy.  Work is hetic, but I've kinda got a new perspective on things that should keep me from stressing about it.  Hoping to be in the gym today.



DO IT Pylon !!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Very busy.  Work is hetic, but I've kinda got a new perspective on things that should keep me from stressing about it.  Hoping to be in the gym today.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 20, 2005)

OK, no gym visit.  Too wrapped up in other stuff.  Did 45 min cardio on the bike at home instead.  Hoping to lift tomorrow.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, no gym visit.  Too wrapped up in other stuff.  Did 45 min cardio on the bike at home instead.  Hoping to lift tomorrow.



45 minutes of cardio is a good workout in my book!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 21, 2005)

Back in the gym!  Hooray!  

 WU - recumb bike, 10 min lvl 5
 HS preacher - WU - 25 x 10
 HS preacher - 60 x 12
 1 leg press - 220 x 14ea
 BB curl - 60 x 8
 Leg ext - 120 x 12
 Hammer curl - 25 x 8
 Rev Inc flye - 30 x 10
 DB sumo - 120 x 12
 Lat Pulldown - 100 x 12
 Adductors - 115 x 20
 Seated Row - 120 x 10
 total w/o time - 12 minutes (imagine my suprise!)

 Recumb bike - 120 x 10

 Good w/o.  Totally gassed at the end.  I noticed I lost a few reps here and there, but I'm chalking that up to missing the gym for the last 10 days or so.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Back in the gym!  Hooray!
> 
> WU - recumb bike, 10 min lvl 5
> HS preacher - WU - 25 x 10
> ...



12 minutes       That's a fast workout!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Back in the gym!  Hooray!
> 
> WU - recumb bike, 10 min lvl 5
> HS preacher - WU - 25 x 10
> ...


Damn 12 minutes aintmuch...glad to see your back in the gym big guy!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks fellas.  I really had no idea I was going to finish that fast, but the gym was empty, my routine is set up around equipment that is clustered together and I blew thru it.  Felt great!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 21, 2005)

Great w/o my Friend!!! Are those Hammer Strength Preacher curls? I wonder what other kind of Hammer strength equipment is out there!!! I'm hoping when I join 24 hour Fitness, they have alot of Hammer Strength stuff. Really helps with HIT, you know!!! Numbers and reps look really good IMO!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 21, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o my Friend!!! Are those Hammer Strength Preacher curls? I wonder what other kind of Hammer strength equipment is out there!!! I'm hoping when I join 24 hour Fitness, they have alot of Hammer Strength stuff. Really helps with HIT, you know!!! Numbers and reps look really good IMO!!!


 Yes, those are Hammer Strength.  My place has HS machines for bench, incline, decline, military, leg press, deadlift, leg curl, leg ext, high row, low row, high pull, preacher, and a couple more that I am sure I am forgetting.  I like them a lot, especially since they are almost all iso (left and right lift seperately.)


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yes, those are Hammer Strength.  My place has HS machines for bench, incline, decline, military, leg press, deadlift, leg curl, leg ext, high row, low row, high pull, preacher, and a couple more that I am sure I am forgetting.  I like them a lot, especially since they are almost all iso (left and right lift seperately.)


Yea HS is awsome....my gym has everything you would need to hit every body part with a machine.  I love it.  I rarely use them but when i want i know I can hit any muscle with no problem.  Works good when you in a bind for a superset or dropset and can't think fast just jump on the machine and go!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 22, 2005)

WOW...12 minutes?? go Archy JR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 22, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> WOW...12 minutes?? go Archy JR!!!!!!!!!!!


  I wish....


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 22, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I wish....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 22, 2005)

AJ ???


----------



## Pylon (Sep 23, 2005)

30 min on the bike last night, but no chance to post it.  My bad...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 23, 2005)

How is the MBA program coming along ?


----------



## Pylon (Sep 23, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> How is the MBA program coming along ?


 Not bad.  Finished up my PR section with an A.  Starting my management section on 10/1.  How's yours?


----------



## Pylon (Sep 23, 2005)

45 min on the bike tonight.  Rewarded myself with an extra tbsp of NSA apple butter in my FF yogurt after.  Yep, I'm a wild man...

 I've changed a couple of goals tonight.  Originally I wanted to hit 250 by January.  It was really just an arbitrary number, as it will be a full 100lbs lower than where I topped out.  I think I can make that by Halloween now, so that is the new goal.  Once I get there I will think about the year end goal.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 23, 2005)

Awesome progress!!! Still planning on getting that Tattoo? Congrats on the test score too my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 23, 2005)

wow.....your moving your goal up by 2 months...absolutly amazin, I am so proud of you pylon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 24, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Not bad.  Finished up my PR section with an A.  Starting my management section on 10/1.  How's yours?



Nice job      Mines pretty good.    My class is about managing people and what's going on in today's business market.   It's a 13 week class.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 24, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice job  Mines pretty good. My class is about managing people and what's going on in today's business market. It's a 13 week class.


 Sounds similar to the one I'm about to start, but mine also covers all the HR you can eat.  Sounds like fun.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 24, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Sounds similar to the one I'm about to start, but mine also covers all the HR you can eat.  Sounds like fun.



  "all the HR you can eat" ??    What does that mean?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 24, 2005)

Sounds like your doing great Pylon, congrats!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 24, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> "all the HR you can eat" ??    What does that mean?


 Human Resources...and lots of it...


----------



## Pylon (Sep 24, 2005)

No cardio today, kind of a day off...if you count working outside on the yard and hauling stones as "off"...


----------



## Pylon (Sep 26, 2005)

Back in the gym....

 WU - bike - 10 min, lvl 5
 BB mil press - 45x10, 95x6 (WU) - 115 x 7
 Front squat - 115 x 8 (could've done more, but my form sucked and I could feel it in my lower back.  Felt it was best to cut it there and move on)

 Seated lat raise - 20 x 12
 Rev inc shrug - 40 x 12

 DB lunges - 40s x 12ea (now I remember why I hate these so much)
 DB french press - 60 x 12

 DB SLDL - 60s x 12
 Skulls - 60 x 12

 Leg curl - 120 x 15
 Rope pulldowns - 130 x 10

 Treadmill - 10 min, 2.5mph, 5% grade

 Good workout, really gassed by the end.  Man, I hate lunges.

 Weigh in and BF check on Friday morning.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 26, 2005)

hey plyon!! nice looking workout!!  Does this upper/lower thing seem to be working for you??


----------



## Pylon (Sep 26, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hey plyon!! nice looking workout!!  Does this upper/lower thing seem to be working for you??


 I don't think I've been consistent enough in my w/o schedule to say for sure, but I know that when I am in the gym, it whoops my butt in a short amount of time!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 26, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Back in the gym....
> 
> WU - bike - 10 min, lvl 5
> BB mil press - 45x10, 95x6 (WU) - 115 x 7
> ...


   good work bud!  Can't wait to see your progress!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 27, 2005)

Stupid training class schedule...eating at a hotel restraunt, managed to stay away from the buffet, had a cobb salad w/ steak.  Check was slow, ended up eating some of the bread while waiting (kind of a cracker bread sorta thing.)  Then the staff was nice enough to bring us a post-lunch gift of a big platter of fresh baked cookies...and put them on my table.

 I was able to get them moved and grabbed an apple instead, but...damn, you know?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 27, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Now, if you are all good, I will eventually tell you the story of the Emperor and the ring maker.  I used it at a friend's wedding.  It's kinda deep, but a good story.



You've kept us in suspense long enough.  Where's the story?


----------



## Pylon (Sep 28, 2005)

Got in my cardio last night, plus spent a couple of hours moving rock and digging dirt.  If that doesn't count, its a crime.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 28, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> You've kept us in suspense long enough.  Where's the story?


 OK, I can't find the one I was referring to, but this one is the same basic idea...

 [font=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]A rich old man died leaving two sons. They decided to separate dividing all the properties between themselves ??? fifty fifty. After all the matters related to property were settled the two brothers came across a small packet carefully hidden by the father. The packet contained two rings ??? one was an expensive diamond ring and the other was an ordinary silver ring costing only a few rupees. [/font]

 [font=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]Seeing the diamond ring the elder brother developed greed and desired the ring for himself. He explained to the younger brother ??? This packet is obviously a family heirloom and not part of the joint family property. Our father evidently desired the diamond ring to be passed on from generation to generation and stay within the family. Being the elder brother I will take the diamond ring. You had better take the silver one. [/font]

 [font=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]The younger brother smiled and agreed.  [/font]

 [font=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]The younger brother was curious as to why the father had preserved the silver ring, which had very little value. He took out the ring and examined it. One the ring was written the words ??? "This too will pass". The younger brother said ??? "Oh this was the motto of my father ??? This too will pass. He replaced the ring on his finger. [/font]

 [font=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]Time passed. Both brothers went through the ups and downs of life. The elder brother used to get highly delighted when spring came and he was prosperous. He lost his balance and developed greed and attachment. When the good phase went away and winter approached he became highly anxious. He needed to medication and sleeping pills to be able to sleep. When that did not help he completely lost his balance. He needed visits to the psychiatrist and electric shock treatments. This was the brother with the diamond ring. [/font]

 [font=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]The younger brother when spring came, enjoyed it but remembered his father's motto ??? This too will change. He did not get attached to his circumstances but enjoyed them while they lasted. When spring passed he said to himself ??? It was inevitably going to pass and now it has done so. So what? Similarly when winter approached and circumstances became bad he did not become agitated but remembered - This too will pass. Thus he was able to preserve his sense of balance through all the ups and downs of life and lived his life happily.
[/font]

  The one I was looking for is similar, but is about an emperor having a wedding ring made that would remind him of his love for his new wife.  He wanted something flashy and gaudy and was given a plain gold ring.  He ordered the ringmaker put to death until he saw the inscription "This too shall pass."  The moral is that all things change, even our love for another person.  Knowing that fact makes each day more precious.  Or something like that.  (It went over great at the wedding with the people who knew the story, not so good with the bride.)


----------



## Pylon (Sep 28, 2005)

Then there's the buddhist monk who walks up to a NY hotdog vendor, hands him 20 bucks and says "Make me one with everything."









 (wait there's more)







 When the monk asks for his change, the vendor replies "Change must come from within."


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 28, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Then there's the buddhist monk who walks up to a NY hotdog vendor, hands him 20 bucks and says "Make me one with everything."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pylon (Sep 28, 2005)

Thank you...thank you...I'm here all week...try the veal...

 Day 2 of training, did much better at lunch.  They came back again with with the cookies, once again moved them off my table and grabbed an apple for later.  Bastards.  (The rest of the class thinks I'm odd because I have passed on the cookies and the dessert cart at lunch.  I'm ok with that...)


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 28, 2005)

Every wednesday in math class we have "snack" day.  Everybody thinks i'm wierd because I don't go up and stuff my face with donuts, cookies, candy, or some other thing.  I laugh.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 28, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Every wednesday in math class we have "snack" day. Everybody thinks i'm wierd because I don't go up and stuff my face with donuts, cookies, candy, or some other thing. I laugh.


 Ever think of showing up with a protein shake or a couple of chicken breasts?  You know, just to show them what a snack is supposed to look like?


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 28, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Ever think of showing up with a protein shake or a couple of chicken breasts? You know, just to show them what a snack is supposed to look like?


 I had been bringing a tuna sandwhich for a couple weeks, but I opted for a peanut butter one instead which doesn't have the smell.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 28, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I had been bringing a tuna sandwhich for a couple weeks, but I opted for a peanut butter one instead which doesn't have the smell.


 mmmm...peanut butter and tuna....


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 28, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> mmmm...peanut butter and tuna....


Thats the best damn combo.  I ate that alot for my comp LOL.  Ask crazyenough about it!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 29, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thats the best damn combo.  I ate that alot for my comp LOL.  Ask crazyenough about it!!!!


 ummm...I was just kidding, Bolt.  You're sick, man!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 29, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Day 2 of training, did much better at lunch.  They came back again with with the cookies, once again moved them off my table and grabbed an apple for later.  Bastards.  (The rest of the class thinks I'm odd because I have passed on the cookies and the dessert cart at lunch.  I'm ok with that...)



I've learned not to worry about what other people think of my eating habits.   I see that you're adopting the same principles.

When I was in Spain, mid-morning snack was interesting contrast in eating habits.  I'd be sitting there drinking a protein shake, while the others would be drinking coffee, soda, or beer and having a "sandwich" (hard roll with a slice of processed sodium-laced meat).

Keep on keeping on, Pylon.  We'll always be in the minority.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 29, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> ummm...I was just kidding, Bolt.  You're sick, man!


I'm tellin ya try it one day LOL.  Its weird at first but it worked for me.  I actually use to make it and put it into a plastic ziploc.  Then when I was ready to eat I would bite the corner off and suck it out!  Made for an awsome and easy meal out in the field when needed.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 29, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> I've learned not to worry about what other people think of my eating habits. I see that you're adopting the same principles.
> 
> When I was in Spain, mid-morning snack was interesting contrast in eating habits. I'd be sitting there drinking a protein shake, while the others would be drinking coffee, soda, or beer and having a "sandwich" (hard roll with a slice of processed sodium-laced meat).
> 
> Keep on keeping on, Pylon.  We'll always be in the minority.


 Thanks for not making me go there alone, Cap'n!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 29, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I'm tellin ya try it one day LOL. Its weird at first but it worked for me. I actually use to make it and put it into a plastic ziploc. Then when I was ready to eat I would bite the corner off and suck it out! Made for an awsome and easy meal out in the field when needed.


 That sounds mildly disturbing, DB.  The tuna PB thing is weird enough, but your description of eating it bothers me even more...


----------



## Pylon (Sep 29, 2005)

HIT session 1

 Treadmill (just for a change) - jog 1/3 mi, walk 5% grade rest of 10 min
 Bench WU - 95 x 10

 Bench - 185 x 5, 135 x 8
 Leg press - 450 x 12
 DB flye - 45 x 8
 calf press - 450 x 20

 HS incline - 140 x 7
 HS decline - 140 x 9
 standing calf - 220 x 15
 incline DB press - 40 x 10

 kickouts - 50 x 10ea
 pec deck - 100 x 12

 total w/o time: 17 min

 treadmill - 10 min, 3 mph, 5% grade

 My lifts have dropped off a bit, but not so much that it concerns me.  I'm running on low cals and low carbs, so I expected a little dip, an this isn't big enough to really concern me.  Overall a good (but not great) workout.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 29, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> That sounds mildly disturbing, DB.  The tuna PB thing is weird enough, but your description of eating it bothers me even more...


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 29, 2005)

things are looking good pylon!!

the pb and tuna thing sounds kinda gross...but natty pb and chicken is SO good


----------



## Pylon (Sep 29, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> things are looking good pylon!!
> 
> the pb and tuna thing sounds kinda gross...but natty pb and chicken is SO good


 Hmm...that doesn't sound much better...Do you smear the PB on the chicken?  Heat it and drizzle on top?  I could see that with a little splenda a cinnamon, might make a nice sauce...OK, that does sound a little better now that I've thought about it.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 29, 2005)

yeppers... a little pb and splenda microwaved and drizzled over chicken, it's like a low fat Thai dish...it's SO yummy!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 30, 2005)

OK, I tried the chicken and PB...it's...it's...it's really good....

 Had my wiegh in this morning. Came in at 264, which jives with my scale at home, so that's good. My BF came back at 19%, which I think is high. The guy was a little wonky with the calipers, so I'm not too concerned. If it were true, that would mean my weight stayed the same but my BF went up like 2%. The mirror and my clothes (especially the belt) say different. 

 Going forward, I'm going to stick on the same plan for October, meaing HIT 3x per week (though I've slipped to 2x the last couple of weeks due to schedule) and cardio on most of days. I still think I can hit 250 by Halloween, though it will close.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 30, 2005)

you can DO it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 1, 2005)

Did my cardio this morning (35 in on bike) then spent the day in class and at the ballgame.  Last game for me at Busch, took the boy, had a hot dog and a win.  Good game.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 2, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Did my cardio this morning (35 in on bike) then spent the day in class and at the ballgame.  Last game for me at Busch, took the boy, had a hot dog and a win.  Good game.


   Thats a day worth spending!!  Sounds like a good time bud!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 5, 2005)

Hey all...

 Sorry I haven't been about.  My wife's grandmother passed away over the weekend and we've been busy with funeral stuff.  (I barely knew the woman, and she has caused all kinds in infighting amongst the family in the last five years, so maybe things will settle down a bit now.)

 Anyway, getting ready for that, new class at school, some travel this week.  Just ugly for the w/o plan.  Will be on the road Thursday and Friday, so I may have time to post Thrusday nite.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 5, 2005)

Hey Pylon! Sorry about the hectic time you're gonna have. Sounds like the 1st of the month was a good one for you though!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 5, 2005)

Sorry life is hectic for you right now my Friend, if you need someone to talk to, you have my #!!!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks, fellas.  Like I said, not really all that stressing, just busy.  We had her family over today after the service and we sat and drank and talked for about 5 hours.  It was very cathartic for all of them, I think.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 5, 2005)

Get back into the swing of things soon


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 7, 2005)

Heya bud sorry I haven't been around!  Hows the family stuff goin?  Hope all works out I know your a tuff one and you can still pull your head up after a crazy week and jump back into the swing of things!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 9, 2005)

Hey Py  

Hopes get back inline for ya soon .


----------



## Pylon (Oct 10, 2005)

Hey all...

 OK, think things are settling down.  Had a crazy last few days, with family, work and school (I actually forgot to go to class, not realizing it until the next morning. What does that tell you?)  My diet has been crap, but not overboard.  No w/o's, no cardio, no nuthin.  (OK, a lot of landscaping work in the yard, so something I guess.)

 Another busy week, but I am going to try to at least get in cardio 4 days this week, even if I can't sneak in a lifting session.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 11, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey all...
> 
> OK, think things are settling down.  Had a crazy last few days, with family, work and school (I actually forgot to go to class, not realizing it until the next morning. What does that tell you?)  My diet has been crap, but not overboard.  No w/o's, no cardio, no nuthin.  (OK, a lot of landscaping work in the yard, so something I guess.)
> 
> Another busy week, but I am going to try to at least get in cardio 4 days this week, even if I can't sneak in a lifting session.


Don't drop the ball bud you've been doing so good.  The thing that seperates us from the rest of the society is that we have the determintation, will power, and focus it takes to get through our normal day and still crank it out in the gym and kitchen.  I have faith in ya bud just don't slip back to where ya use to be b/c its a dark and ugly place ya don't wanna go back to!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 11, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Don't drop the ball bud you've been doing so good. The thing that seperates us from the rest of the society is that we have the determintation, will power, and focus it takes to get through our normal day and still crank it out in the gym and kitchen. I have faith in ya bud just don't slip back to where ya use to be b/c its a dark and ugly place ya don't wanna go back to!


 Well put, Bolt.  Where were you when I was ordering chicken nachos at lunch?

 (Hey, at least they were chicken right?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

 I'm through the really crazy part of the week, and should be able to get in some work tonight.  I'm headed to the hardware store to pick up some chains and a pipe.  I was reading about a w/o the Rock does when short on time, using the chains to suspend the pipe a few inches off the ground, then doing pushups, pushups with feet on a swiss ball, and swing outs (going from pushup to arms extended straight out and back.)  It sounds very intense, and being off the ground apparently increases adrenaline response and engages more muscle fibers due to instability.  Sounds like a winner for a home w/o.  I figure I can add some back work by raising the bar (so to speak) and lying under it, then doing a pull up (chest to bar.)

 If anyone has other suggestions, I'm listening.  This seems like it could be a very cool application.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 11, 2005)

I agree with Brother Bolt on this one!!! It is tuff at times, I won't deny that, but WE are different than the "Normal" breed!!! Can't wait till this moving thing is over!!! Hows it goin for you my Friend?


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey there Pylon,

Been reading some of your journal.  You should be real proud of what you've accomplished!  I just moved from St. Louis to Michigan a while back.  How about those Cards.  Maybe this is the year.  And about NPB and Chicken.  You can do a whole stirfry with veggies, protein of choice and add some cooked brown rice at the end just heated through.  Just use the NPB as your cooking oil.  If it gets a little dry, toss in a cup or so of water.  I make a huge pan and then tupperware it for lunches later in the week.  Just add a little water before you nuke it at work.

Keep up the drive!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 11, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey there Pylon,
> 
> Been reading some of your journal.  You should be real proud of what you've accomplished!  I just moved from St. Louis to Michigan a while back.  How about those Cards.  Maybe this is the year.  And about NPB and Chicken.  You can do a whole stirfry with veggies, protein of choice and add some cooked brown rice at the end just heated through.  Just use the NPB as your cooking oil.  If it gets a little dry, toss in a cup or so of water.  I make a huge pan and then tupperware it for lunches later in the week.  Just add a little water before you nuke it at work.
> 
> Keep up the drive!


MMMMMMM grilled chicken breast w/ PB on it gotta love that!  I use to eat that alot when I was in a rush!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 12, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> MMMMMMM grilled chicken breast w/ PB on it gotta love that! I use to eat that alot when I was in a rush!


 Yeah, see I've had that, and it was good, but I still can't bring myself to really get behind that idea...


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 12, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yeah, see I've had that, and it was good, but I still can't bring myself to really get behind that idea...


----------



## Pylon (Oct 12, 2005)

OK tried the new hook up in the basement...holy crap!  

 I'll get a pic up at some point if anyone wants to see it, but picture a trapeze bar (like on the playground monkey bars) hanging down almost to the floor.  I put a pad on the concrete to save my knees a bit.  The idea is to be in a push up position with your hands on the bar, but I cheated a bit the first time and kept my knees on the floor instead.  The first move is to lay out flat, then pull in slow.  After a set of those come push ups on the bar.

 I did 2 ciruits of 10 reps, then 30 min on the bike, then another 10 reps of each.  My whole body was shaking at the end.  And that was in a cheat position!

 The whole think cost me about 30 bucks to hang.  If you've got the space and want a quick w/o, it's money well spent.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 12, 2005)

you joining the circus Py ?


----------



## Pylon (Oct 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> you joining the circus Py ?


 You know, I gave that dream up long ago, but if that is what it takes to look like one of the acrobats...or strongman, for that matter...I'll consider it.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 12, 2005)

Wheres that pic my Friend? I have bad news about Monday, I have a Dr.'s appointment, so I can't catch up with ya then. But please forgive me and we WILL hook up soon Brother, I promise!!!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Wheres that pic my Friend? I have bad news about Monday, I have a Dr.'s appointment, so I can't catch up with ya then. But please forgive me and we WILL hook up soon Brother, I promise!!!


 No prob.  I really should be in the office all day anyway...

 I'll get the pic up later...


----------



## Pylon (Oct 13, 2005)

OK, here's the pic. Nothing too fancy, but my core is shot this morning. The whole work time on it was about 10 min, but was as good as anything else I've done.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 13, 2005)

Hang it over your bed for a cardio workout.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 13, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Hang it over your bed for a cardio workout.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 13, 2005)

.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 13, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> .


  yourself!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 13, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Hang it over your bed for a cardio workout.


 What makes you think I don't have one already?


----------



## Pylon (Oct 14, 2005)

Got in 35 min on the bike last night.  My core is still nice and sore from Monday.  Food has been clean, all is well.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 14, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Got in 35 min on the bike last night. My core is still nice and sore from Monday. Food has been clean, all is well.


 35 min !! A sore core ?!    And clean food !!    You're on a roll , keep it going .


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 14, 2005)

right back on track I see!!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 14, 2005)

Doin' my best, kids...

 By the way, if anyone is looking for a great quick ab workout, check out the swing I put up.  Three days later, and I still can't sneeze.  (You know, 'cause everything is so sore.)


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 14, 2005)

Sounds like your definatly on the right track my Friend!!! Closed on our old house today, closing on our new one Monday morning, Thank GOD, I can see the light at the end of the tunnel!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 14, 2005)

hey PY...do you do pushups on this swing or what?? I would imagine you could do planks and reverese planks also if you could keep your balance...am I on the right track??


----------



## Pylon (Oct 15, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hey PY...do you do pushups on this swing or what?? I would imagine you could do planks and reverese planks also if you could keep your balance...am I on the right track??


 Yes, pushups are one.  You could do planks, too.  (I have no idea what a reverse plank is, but if I'm guessing right, they would work too.)  The reall killer so far is going from a pushup to arms extended straight out and back slowly (like a Superman pose.)  It's a killer.  The article suggest 7 of those, then 7 pushups.  being off the ground and less stable really does a number on you.  It's crazy.  

 It also suggested once you can do 7 of each, you then do a second circuit of the same with your feel on a small swiss ball.  I did the stuff from my knees to get used to the feeling, and it killed me.  I can only imagine what the full run will do.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 15, 2005)

After doing dome yard work, got in 40 min an the bike.  I didn't feel ready to hit the core again (it's still pretty sore) so I started a jump training program instead.  The plan is to cycle core trianing and jump training, doing each at least 2x/week.  The jump training was:

 ankle flips - 2x10 (jump up using only ankle flex, focus on using calfs)
 lateral hurdles - 2x10 (side to side, hurdle was @6 in)
 box jumps - 2 cycles (2 objects, start to left of one, the other in front.  Jump forward, right over 2nd hurdle, back, left over 1st hurdle, reverse back to station 1 for one cycle.)

 Not great first time through, but should develop more power and better body control over time.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 15, 2005)

PY,

I back tracked a page, and probably missed it, but HIT wasn't enough torture so you had to break out the chains  (probably the leather and whips too but hasn't told us that part ) and jumping over stuff . 

You are mad crazy about getting in shape   !!  My hat is off to you


----------



## Pylon (Oct 15, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> PY,
> 
> I back tracked a page, and probably missed it, but HIT wasn't enough torture so you had to break out the chains (probably the leather and whips too but hasn't told us that part ) and jumping over stuff .
> 
> You are mad crazy about getting in shape   !!  My hat is off to you


 Well, actually the thing is I haven't been lifting much, due to schedule, so I've been trying to find other ways to get in my work with limited time and equipment.  Thanks for the props, though!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 15, 2005)

I should also mention the jump training has already had some effect.  I'm getting a small but painful cramp in the outer arch of my right foot.  Just enough to be irritaiting.  Ouch.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 15, 2005)

are we gonna get some new pictures when you hit your weight goal??


----------



## Pylon (Oct 16, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> are we gonna get some new pictures when you hit your weight goal??


 Um...I guess that sounds reasonable.  Sure!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 16, 2005)

Looks like some interesting training going on in here   ..  I like the swing


----------



## Pylon (Oct 16, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Looks like some interesting training going on in here   ..  I like the swing


 Thanks, YM.  I think it's a keeper.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 16, 2005)

Sounds like someone has the bug!!!  Your right on track and kickin ass bud....keep at it!!

Sounds like some fun stuff your doing!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 16, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Sounds like someone has the bug!!!  Your right on track and kickin ass bud....keep at it!!
> 
> Sounds like some fun stuff your doing!


 Thanks, Bolt.  Things are going well.

 Spent 45 min on the bike tonight while on the Playstation.  2 interesting things from today.

 1)  I am still getting a cramp in my right arch.  Not as often, but still irritating. 

 2)  I think my internal controls are starting to improve.  We went to a trivia night Saturday (finished 6th, not too bad) and spent about 4 hours sitting and eating.  I planned ahead, though, and brought 2 bottles of coke zero (I know I swore it off, but I'm hooked) instead of beer.  Also, skipped the M&Ms and chex mix, brought chicken breasts from the grill and frozen fruit (from the big bag they carry at Sam's).  Managed to be pretty good, did cave at the end and ate a couple of cookies.  OK, 4 cookies.

 The point is, I felt lousy about it all day.  We took her parent to breakfast this morning to a buffet place.  I managed to escape with minimal damage (some type of scrambled egg substance, some melon, and a couple of fried chicken breasts, skin removed.)  Then I was watching the game and grabbed some sausage and cheese to snack on.  As I sat down and started to unwrap it, I head a voice that said "You don't have to eat that, you know."  So, back to the fridge it went, and more chicken breasts came out.  It's a good moment for me.  That's one of my weak spots, so it's real progress.  One day at a time, right?


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 16, 2005)

Ok.  combining workouts and video games is truly a talent.  At my gym, there used to be an exercise bike that you could ride and surf the web... as long as you pedaled.  Porn fiends got it taken away from us.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 16, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Ok. combining workouts and video games is truly a talent. At my gym, there used to be an exercise bike that you could ride and surf the web... as long as you pedaled. Porn fiends got it taken away from us.


 Does it count if I'm not doing either especially well?

 BTW, NFL Blitz is a great game for this.  I find I tend to get a burst of speed when my guy is running the ball.


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 16, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Does it count if I'm not doing either especially well?
> 
> BTW, NFL Blitz is a great game for this.  I find I tend to get a burst of speed when my guy is running the ball.



NAH.. im partial to Madden.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 17, 2005)

35 min on the bike, followed by chain work, 3 cycles (10 extentions, 10 push ups each.)

 I'm still sore from the first session, so this was an absolute killer.  In a good way.

 Headed to Edmonton in the morning, so I wanted to get in my chain work.  I can do the jumping drills on the road with no problem, and I expect the hotel will have cardio equipment at the minimum.

 I'll try to check in with everyone's journal from the road...


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 17, 2005)

have a safe trip!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 18, 2005)

Edmonton, huh?  At least it's not the middle of January.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 18, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Edmonton, huh?  At least it's not the middle of January.


 It's always the middle of January in Edmonton....


----------



## Pylon (Oct 18, 2005)

Made the trip in once piece.  The only snag was food.

 I picked up a couple of things at the store yesterday, and noticed there was a 4 pack of low carb protien shakes on the clearance rack.  They were well safe from expiring, so I thought I would pick them up and toss them in my back because, well, you never know, right?

 I had 20 minutes to get across the St. Paul airport for my connection.  The only food option I had was crappy fast food or crappy fast chinese food, or a bagel dog.  I wasw disgusted with it all and more than a little pissed off.  Why can't we4 learn to feed ourselves as a socitey?!?!?

 Anyway, thanks to throwing the shakes in my bag, I was ok.  I put down all 4, but it did the job.  Had a bite when I got here, just about ready to hit the fitness room.  No telling what I'll find there...


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 18, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> NAH.. im partial to Madden.


    Me too!!! Hows it goin Brother Pylon, GODspeed your trip my Friend!!!


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 18, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Made the trip in once piece.  The only snag was food.
> 
> I picked up a couple of things at the store yesterday, and noticed there was a 4 pack of low carb protien shakes on the clearance rack.  They were well safe from expiring, so I thought I would pick them up and toss them in my back because, well, you never know, right?
> 
> ...




This, my friend, is why I eat whole pizzas.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 18, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> This, my friend, is why I eat whole pizzas.


 I hear ya.  I wasn't far from it.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 18, 2005)

The good news is the hotel has a nice pool, hot tub, and fitness room.  The bad news is the equipment is a little old, and a little dull.  But not the worst I've seen by a ton.

 Did 10 min on the bike to warm up, then tried to figure out something to do with the uni station.  Settled on blasting my chest.  The problem is the plates aren't labled at all.  So I settled on a couple of w/u sets on the press, then 1o reps x 10 plates, 10x11, 10x12, 10x13, then ran back down with 5-6 reps per plate down to two.  Followed with pec deck, 10 x 2, x3, x4.  Minimal rest between all sets, just long enough to move the pin.  That hit me pretty good, so moved back to cardio to finish.  

 Here's the interesting part.  Started on the treadmill, but didn't like the feel.  The bike wouldn't fire up, so I ended on the stairmaster for 10 min.  I actually stepped off at 3 and was ready to pack it in, but I actually started thinking about how I was going to justify a 3 min stair workout.  That thought alone got me back on for the other 7 min.

 So, thanks to all of you for keeping me honest.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 19, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Made the trip in once piece.  The only snag was food.



Have you considered bringing protein drink mixes with you when you travel?  Two of my favorites are NyTro Pro and MetRx.  They come in one-serving packages and all you do is add water.  I bring a mixing cup and the packages when I travel, and can always find a place to get or buy water.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 19, 2005)

At least the hotel "fitness room" had _some_ weight equipment.  Many times, "fitness room" means a treadmill and a stationary bike.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 19, 2005)

They are also nice enough to put out good apples nex to the cookies for a snack, and are very reasonable about egg white omlettes.  No complaints here.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 19, 2005)

Well, I reached an old, partially forgotten goal today.

 I went down to do cardio before the game and hit the treadmill.  Last night I started to jog after lifting, but didn't have a feel for it and bailed pretty quick.  I was shooting for a half mile jog and then incline walk to round out the session.  Funny thing was when half a mile came around, I wasn't really winded.  I mean, I felt it, but it wasn't killing me.  So I pushed on.  

 Low and behold, I made it thru a full mile without falling apart.  Not easy, but made it, and could have kept going I think.  Anyway, just thought I'd report the breakthru.  Bear in mind, this is the first time I've done a mile.  Ever.  Seriously.  I never tried until high school, and by then I wasn't going to make it.  

 So here I am, 15 years later, finally finishing all four laps.  Wouldn't coach be proud?


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm proud my Friend, keep it up!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice jog Py


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 20, 2005)

wow, congrats on the mile Pylon...I reached my first mile earlier this year also, isn't it a wonderful feeling??


----------



## Pylon (Oct 20, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> wow, congrats on the mile Pylon...I reached my first mile earlier this year also, isn't it a wonderful feeling??


 The best.  Congrats on yours as well.

 For me, it's more than just a "you are here" marker.  I think hitting that mark is very much about mental endurance, not physical.  At least, not for me.  It's just about not stopping till you get there.  Now that its done, it doesn't seem like that big of a deal.  (My legs would disagree, though.)  

 But combining that with being able to keep my food very clean and my w/o's on schedule while on this Edmonton trip is a good sign that I'm becoming more disciplined, which has always been my weakness.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 21, 2005)

30 min on bike and jump training last night.  Legs are still really sore....that's a good thing, I guess...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 21, 2005)

Only 15 years - Nice!!    

You built your base now - keep adding a 1/4 mile a week and you'll be at 2 miles in a month


----------



## Pylon (Oct 22, 2005)

That implies I'll ever run again.  What do I have left to prove? 

 No w/o yesterday.  Ate out twice, each time looking at some fried stuff with sauce and otehr fried stuff.  Each time ended up with chicken, veg, and/or salad.  It's getting easier...


----------



## Pylon (Oct 23, 2005)

Tonight was 3 circuits on the chains (10 each extentions and pushups), then 37 minutes on the bike.  (Meant to go 35, just carried over a little.)

 Was looking forward to lifting this week, now I find I am headed to L.A. Tuesday.  Oh well...


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 24, 2005)

Bet you were huffing and puffing after all that


----------



## Pylon (Oct 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Bet you were huffing and puffing after all that


 I ususally do low intensity for that long.  I wasn't sucking wind, but I always end up drenched, which is almost as good!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 24, 2005)

BTW, good day so far.  Weighed in this morning at 259.  That puts me at -91 so far, and within spitting distance of the century mark.  Whoopie!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 24, 2005)

after losing the 91 pounds that last 9 pounds should be a peice of cake...er...peice of chicken!!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 24, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> after losing the 91 pounds that last 9 pounds should be a peice of cake...er...peice of chicken!!


 I sure hope so...

 The problem is, how do you celebrate that?  I mean, I don't want to say "Yipee! Give me a cookie!"  In fact, brought in brownie ice cream pie for someone's birthday, and wasn't even tempted to eat any.  

 If anyone else has a good way to celebrate something like that, I'm listening.  (Other than a new tat, of course...)


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 24, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> If anyone else has a good way to celebrate something like that, I'm listening.



A protein shake?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 24, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> BTW, good day so far. Weighed in this morning at 259. That puts me at -91 so far, and within spitting distance of the century mark. Whoopie!!!


Incredible


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 24, 2005)

GREAT job on the weight loss!   

Buy yourself something nice like some new sunglasses or shoes or new gadget


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 24, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> BTW, good day so far.  Weighed in this morning at 259.  That puts me at -91 so far, and within spitting distance of the century mark.  Whoopie!!!


  Awesome job my Friend, keep it up, way to go!!!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for the support, everyone.  If it makes a difference, I honestly believe I would not be where I am without all of your support.

 Headed to Los Angeles today.  Will try to check in tonight (after I land, get to the hotel and work out, of course...   )


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 25, 2005)

There shouldn't be any trouble finding a gym in LA.  Keep at it, Pylon.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 25, 2005)

Heya big guy great progress!  Believe me I was there at one point...when I went on my diet at 240lbs I never touched the scale till 9months later just before I joined my current gym.  I was surprised to see I had gotten down to 150lbs in 9months.  Now about 2 1/2 years later I am somewhere around 195-200lbs!!!!

I'm here with ya for the long run I wanna see more progress from you then anyone else just cause I was once there!

Glad the food deal is getting easier!  After a while it just seems to not bother you anymore once that happens the rest of it is all down hill!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 25, 2005)

after I reach a certain goal I buy a new pair of shoes, or a new cute workout outfit...not completly sure if guys do this...


----------



## Cris2Blis (Oct 25, 2005)

did somebody say new shoes? ...


----------



## Pylon (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for the shopping tips, gals...

 Bolt - Thanks for the support.  Still a lot of work to do, you know?  

 I ate sushi at the Detroit airport (really good!) before getting on the flight to LA, since I knew it would suck.  A chicken breast with stuffing, gravy, green beans, small salad and a hunk of chocolate cake.  Pulled off the skin, downed the bird, ate the greens, tossed the rest back.  No temptation at all.  

 Headed to the fitness center.  The "high speed wireless" connection blows goats, so my check ins may be few until I get home Thursday night.  On the plus side, my rental is a convertable.  Whoopie!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 25, 2005)

Had I wanted to work my chest again, the fitness center would've been great.  Instead, I used the cable stack to pound my tri's. 

 10 min bike (WU)
 Pushdowns - 3x12 (WU), 4X10 - went up to the whole stack on the last set
 cable kickbacks - 3 x 10, 20 lb if the stack is accurate
 overhead extentions - 4 x 10 - went as heavy as I could, last set at 130
 stiff arm pulldowns - 3 x 10 - around 110, I think

 got back on the bike for 5 min, but my calfs started to cramp badly for some reason.  (I haven't worked them in the last few days, and I'm well hydrated.  Who knows?)

 Switched to the eliptical (treadmill taken) which was broken, no display.  Did between 25 and 30 minutes.  There was no clock, but I got through 7.5 songs on the MP3 player.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 26, 2005)

Mr.Dedication


----------



## Pylon (Oct 26, 2005)

sitting in the conference.  the refreshments are bagels, cookies, brownies...not that i'm tempted (and i'm really not oddly enough) but it just is a reminder of how poorly we feed ourselves in this society...oh well...


----------



## Pylon (Oct 26, 2005)

lunch is served...sandwiches, some are meatless, and fried taters.  more empty carbs, very little protein to be found.

I snuck out to the student café next door and found a very nice grilled chicken salad.  there were a few people at my table who then looked less than pleased about their lunch choice.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 26, 2005)

Way to go on sticking with the healthy eating, despite the difficult circumstances.      You're right.  Too many people don't eat well.


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey there Pylon.  I can sympathise with the traveling for work bit.  I have to do it quite frequently.  In fact, I'm at a conference/trade show in Chicago right now.  I'm also changing the way I eat and exercise and know its tougher on the road.  Good job.  Bummer about those cards, eh?


----------



## Pylon (Oct 26, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Bummer about those cards, eh?


 Yeah...let's not talk about that...


----------



## Pylon (Oct 26, 2005)

Back on the treadmill tonight.  Went a little faster (5.5, up from 5.0) and a little further (1.25mi, up from my first 1.0).  Then 15 min easy on the bike to round out the night.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 27, 2005)

Heya bud glad to see you've changed your ways!!!!  Thats where it really counts....consistancy my friend!!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 27, 2005)

Back from the coast.  Decent trip, but glad to be back.  Trying to get things tied up so I can get on the bike tonight....


----------



## Pylon (Oct 27, 2005)

OK, 30 min on the bike.  I was done with my PSX game at 28 min, so shut it off and went full tilt for the last 2 min.  Also got some chicken prepped for tomorrow's food.

 I had a moment that I guess was funny earlier this week, and thought I would share.  We had family over this past weekend, and I got a lot of "you look good" comments.  (Always welcome, of course.)  Then Monday I dropped off a couple of things at the cleaners by work.  I haven't been there in months, but the Korean girl remembered me by name.  (Also welcome.)  She looked at me and said (in her thick accent) "You lose wieght, yes?"  I said yes, ready to move on with the complent.  She then followed with "You OK?  You been sick?"  

 I'm still not sure how to take that one.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 27, 2005)

Post some pics my Friend!!! Moving this week and finishing this weekend, can't wait, joining 24 hour fitness too!!! First w/o in a while starts Monday, wish me luck!!!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Post some pics my Friend!!! Moving this week and finishing this weekend, can't wait, joining 24 hour fitness too!!! First w/o in a while starts Monday, wish me luck!!!


 I was planning to post after I hit the century mark, or at least a pic or two from Halloween.  You'll just have to wait!  (I'll try to get one of my beard before I shave it this weekend.)

 Glad to see the move is finally working out.  Hope it goes well.


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 27, 2005)

Hey Pylon, I'm in Chicago this week for a trade show/convention.  I lived in St. Louis for five years and just moved back to my native Michigan this last year.  I got some nice compliments from some people that I hadn't seen in a few months too.  Makes me feel good and motivates me to keep on grinding it out so I look even better next time I run into them.  Keep up the good work.  People notice!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 28, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey Pylon, I'm in Chicago this week for a trade show/convention. I lived in St. Louis for five years and just moved back to my native Michigan this last year. I got some nice compliments from some people that I hadn't seen in a few months too. Makes me feel good and motivates me to keep on grinding it out so I look even better next time I run into them. Keep up the good work. People notice!


 Yeah, but have any asked if you were fighting off tuberculosis?


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 28, 2005)

> Yeah, but have any asked if you were fighting off tuberculosis?



Geeze Pylon, when I mowed my lawn in St. Louis I sweated more than I ever do  during cardio in Michigan.  You guys have an insane amount of heat and humudity there.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 28, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, 30 min on the bike. I was done with my PSX game at 28 min, so shut it off and went full tilt for the last 2 min. Also got some chicken prepped for tomorrow's food.
> 
> I had a moment that I guess was funny earlier this week, and thought I would share. We had family over this past weekend, and I got a lot of "you look good" comments. (Always welcome, of course.) Then Monday I dropped off a couple of things at the cleaners by work. I haven't been there in months, but the Korean girl remembered me by name. (Also welcome.) She looked at me and said (in her thick accent) "You lose wieght, yes?" I said yes, ready to move on with the complent. She then followed with "You OK? You been sick?"
> 
> I'm still not sure how to take that one.


Nice story PY ! 

How long you home for this time ?


----------



## Pylon (Oct 28, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice story PY !
> 
> How long you home for this time ?


 I thought for a few weeks, but it looks like I may be heading to Loosiana to go fire someone next week.  Good times...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 28, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I thought for a few weeks, but it looks like I may be heading to Loosiana to go fire someone next week.  Good times...



At least YOU are not the one GETTING fired


----------



## Pylon (Oct 28, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> At least YOU are not the one GETTING fired


 I guess so, but I still feel like a dick having to be the one to do it...even though she REALLY deserves to go.  As in, by firing her, two other people may be able to keep their jobs.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, the good news is I don't have to fire anyone.  The bad news is this worthless waste of skin is going to be allowed to transfer to another department and waste more of the company's time and money.  Oh well, at least she'll be out of my hair, right?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well, the good news is I don't have to fire anyone. The bad news is this worthless waste of skin is going to be allowed to transfer to another department and waste more of the company's time and money. Oh well, at least she'll be out of my hair, right?


Unti next time .


----------



## Pylon (Oct 29, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Unti next time .


 That's what I like about you, Gary.  You're so positive.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> That's what I like about you, Gary. You're so positive.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 30, 2005)

Forgot to log my 30 min bike cardio last night...

 My wieght hasn't budged in the last few days, so I figured it was time for a refeed.  I cut loose a bit this morning, with a couple of frozen waffles and a bagel, all smeared with PB.  Lunch was pretty clean, chicken, salsa, brown rice and some cheese mixed up and heated, with a handful of baken tortilla chips crushed on top.  What I've found (again) is I can't handle the amount of food I used to, and I've been stuffed all day just from that.  Good to know that even if my willpower breaks down, my body has made enough changes to disallow anything really disasterous to happen.

 Working on Halloween decorations this afternoon at the office.  I'll try to get a couple of pics of the costume up at some point.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 31, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Forgot to log my 30 min bike cardio last night...
> 
> My wieght hasn't budged in the last few days, so I figured it was time for a refeed.  I cut loose a bit this morning, with a couple of frozen waffles and a bagel, all smeared with PB.  Lunch was pretty clean, chicken, salsa, brown rice and some cheese mixed up and heated, with a handful of baken tortilla chips crushed on top.  What I've found (again) is I can't handle the amount of food I used to, and I've been stuffed all day just from that.  Good to know that even if my willpower breaks down, my body has made enough changes to disallow anything really disasterous to happen.
> 
> Working on Halloween decorations this afternoon at the office.  I'll try to get a couple of pics of the costume up at some point.


     

Good news big guy!!!  Good idea with the refeed!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 31, 2005)

hey........hows that Tuberculosis coming along??


----------



## Pylon (Oct 31, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Good news big guy!!!  Good idea with the refeed!


 Thanks, Bolt.  I loosened up a bit for Halloween (it is my fav holiday, no question) and indulged in a bit of candy.  Will be back in the gym lifting tomorrow.  Yahoo!!!

 Attaching a couple of pics from the party.  (The blonde is our CEO.)  I had a couple of people (whom I've not seen recently) actually tell me they didn't recognize me at first (not from the costume, but from the weight loss.)


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 1, 2005)

Charlie and the Chocolate factory??? YOU ROCK!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 1, 2005)

I'll be able to get in the gym 4 times this week, so I am doing upper body HIT today, lower on Thursday or Friday, and cardio the other two.

 WU - treadmill 7 min

 DB press - WU - 35x10, 45x10

 DB press - 60 x 12
 HS incline - 120 x 7 + 4 partials
 Pec Deck - 115 x 8

 Standing hammer curl - 25 x 14
 BB curl - 50 x 8
 corey curl - 30 ea x 12

 Tri pushdowns - 120 x 15
 overhead ext - 60 x 12
 dips - -100 x 10

 chins - -100 x 10
 tbar row - 90 x 8
 lat pulldowns - 100 x 12

 seated smith mil - 90 x 5 (pause), 2
 cheat lateral - 30 x 8 ea
 smith shrug - 180 x 8

 w/o time - 20 min

 5 min bike cooldown

 Good w/o, not too taxing but full workload.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 2, 2005)

LOL awsome pictures!!!!  Thats an awsome idea!

That looks like an intense w/o to me big guy!  Keep em up your doin great!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 2, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> LOL awsome pictures!!!!  Thats an awsome idea!
> 
> That looks like an intense w/o to me big guy!  Keep em up your doin great!


 Thanks Bolt.  Felt great to get under some iron for a change.  I have some nice DOMS going today.  Between that and having all those endorphin running rampant yesterday, it makes me really anxious to be able to get back to lifting 3x per week.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 2, 2005)

no big travel plans this week? I bet your glad for the extra time with the weights AND with the family!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 2, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> no big travel plans this week? I bet your glad for the extra time with the weights AND with the family!


 No travel this week, in training all next week, so will be limited to work at home.  Back to New Orleans for a couple of days the week of the 14th, then probably home ther rest of the month.  It's a nice break, to be sure.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 2, 2005)

Brother Pylon, hows it goin!!! The move is complete, and I'm w/o in the am, so we need to get together soon!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Pylon, hows it goin!!! The move is complete, and I'm w/o in the am, so we need to get together soon!!!


 Sounds good.  If you are still getting off at 2, maybe we can get together out in St. Charles in the afternoon sometime.  If not, we can still try for a Monday afternoon.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 2, 2005)

45 min on the bike tonight.  I ate a little more than normal for dinner, but it was all ground turkey and spinach, so no harm done.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 2, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> 45 min on the bike tonight.  I ate a little more than normal for dinner, but it was all ground turkey and spinach, so no harm done.


Sounds like you are liking those "kick ass turkey burgers".  I'll have to try them.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 3, 2005)

Back in for leg day.  I had a lot of energy going in, and planned to do multiple squat sets followed by multiple leg press, then HIT the rest of the way.  After the 3rd set of squats, my left knee started to bark a little.  It's nothing serious, and I'm sure it will be fine in a couple of hours, but I scaled back just to be safe.  After the leg press, I tried to stick with things that didn't stress the knee.  It meant a huge change in my plan, but still got a decent w/o from it.

 WU - bike 5 min
 squats - 95 x 12, 135 x 12, 225 x 10
 HS leg press - 90x12, 180x12, 270x12
 (This is a different machine than I am used to.  I like it.  Had it not ben for the knee, would have piled on more weight and seen what I could do on it.  Maybe next time.)

 DB SLDs - 60 ea x 12
 seated calf - 90x20, 140x20, 20
 Adductors - 115x20, 20, 20
 10 handing knee raises/5 hanging leg raises x 3

 Like I said, it wasn't bad, but not nearly as good as I had hoped.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 3, 2005)

Hope the knee is okay Brother Pylon!!! Solid w/o my Friend!!!Are those 2 other sets for warm-up or are you considering them working sets? Maybe try the routine I am doing, the same weight for 2 sets, both to failure and resting 30 seconds in between sets, I have leg day in the morning, really dreading it since its been a while!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 3, 2005)

Way to listen to your body Py


----------



## Pylon (Nov 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hope the knee is okay Brother Pylon!!! Solid w/o my Friend!!!Are those 2 other sets for warm-up or are you considering them working sets? Maybe try the routine I am doing, the same weight for 2 sets, both to failure and resting 30 seconds in between sets, I have leg day in the morning, really dreading it since its been a while!!!


 I'm sure the knee will be fine.  It's still a little cranky, but I hadn't done much at that point, so it can't be that big a deal.  I'm planning on doing an extra session on the bike tonight just to get the blood flowing without stressing it.

 The first 2 on squats were just for warm up, and the first 2 on the leg press were really just to figure out what the weights would feel like.  My plan was to do at least 4 working sets on each, but...well, you know...

 Good luck with legs.  Best day of the week!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 3, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Way to listen to your body Py


 Gotta start sometime.  Besides, it's easier to hear now that it isn't being muffled quite as much.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 3, 2005)

The Hammer Strength leg press you used is it the sled you press up or the more conventinal lateral leg press?  I prefer the sled one, but the lateral one tends to hit my gluts a bit.  Take care of that knee and try not to push it too hard.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 4, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> The Hammer Strength leg press you used is it the sled you press up or the more conventinal lateral leg press? I prefer the sled one, but the lateral one tends to hit my gluts a bit. Take care of that knee and try not to push it too hard.


 The HS press is lateral.  I am normally a sled user as well, but one of the trainers at the gym was talking about the difference in mechanics and how the HS machine prevented using momentum while lifting.  The sled lets you use momentum from the bottom to finish the lift.  (I've always just thought of it as exploding through the weight, but I can see the benefit of having both types around.)


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 4, 2005)

Good w/o bud!!!

Man I HATE the lateral ones!  I absolutely despise them....hell on my knees.  The 45 sleds work fine for me...but then again I never explode out of the bottom.  Unrack from the top slow ecentric...pause at the bottom....slow concentric...squeeze at the top and repeat!  Only way I can do my leg presses without knee pain.  But it still pisses my back off LOL.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 4, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Good w/o bud!!!
> 
> Man I HATE the lateral ones! I absolutely despise them....hell on my knees. The 45 sleds work fine for me...but then again I never explode out of the bottom. Unrack from the top slow ecentric...pause at the bottom....slow concentric...squeeze at the top and repeat! Only way I can do my leg presses without knee pain. But it still pisses my back off LOL.


 I'm a fan of the sled as well, but wanted to give this one a try.  I don't know if I woul use it all the time, but I can see it as a nice complementary piece on leg day.  It helps that it is right next to the HS deadlift.  That might make for an interesting superset.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 4, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Good w/o bud!!!
> 
> Man I HATE the lateral ones!  I absolutely despise them....hell on my knees.  The 45 sleds work fine for me...but then again I never explode out of the bottom.  Unrack from the top slow ecentric...pause at the bottom....slow concentric...squeeze at the top and repeat!  Only way I can do my leg presses without knee pain.  But it still pisses my back off LOL.



I wouldn't say I dislike the lateral one as much as Deadbolt, but it no where near the top of my favorite list.  I also do the leg presses like Deadbolt and he's right it easier on the knees.  Let us know how the new superset works out.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 4, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I wouldn't say I dislike the lateral one as much as Deadbolt, but it no where near the top of my favorite list. I also do the leg presses like Deadbolt and he's right it easier on the knees. Let us know how the new superset works out.


 I won't know for a while.  One of the problems I run into is that I work about 30 min from my house, and my gym is right by the office.  So when I have a week when I am not in the office (like this coming week) I rarely get to lift.  This coming week will be mostly cardio work, with some plyometrics and the like added in.  It's not the same, but consistency counts!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 4, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I won't know for a while.  One of the problems I run into is that I work about 30 min from my house, and my gym is right by the office.  So when I have a week when I am not in the office (like this coming week) I rarely get to lift.  This coming week will be mostly cardio work, with some plyometrics and the like added in.  It's not the same, but *consistency counts!*


 
Consistency definitely counts.  I know what the 30 minute commute is like.  I work 30 minutes from home and gym close to my apartment.  I leave for work by around 7am and I work on average right now about 10-11 hours a day so it later when I hit the gym.  I'm dreading when Jan rolls around, thats when my work day starts getting even longer (at work by 530 am) and by end Feb beginning of March I'll be pulling 15 hour work days


----------



## Pylon (Nov 4, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Consistency definitely counts. I know what the 30 minute commute is like. I work 30 minutes from home and gym close to my apartment. I leave for work by around 7am and I work on average right now about 10-11 hours a day so it later when I hit the gym. I'm dreading when Jan rolls around, thats when my work day starts getting even longer (at work by 530 am) and by end Feb beginning of March I'll be pulling 15 hour work days


 Yikes.  That's a lot of OT to handle.  Good luck with that!  I'll bet that plays havoc with your energy levels.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 4, 2005)

Was rushed for dinner, so threw together some turkey chili (gr. turkey, salsa, black beans.  Very easy, lots of leftovers.)

 45 min on the bike tonight, trying to get my legs to loosen up.  The knee is better, feels like an very very minor sprain or strain.  Not too concerned considering I won't be lifting for at least a week due to schedule.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> It's a killer, WAY harder than I thought it would be.  I thought my ROM was pretty good before today.  Um...I was wrong.


me too! LONG time ago..I could squat____________ pounds. an aqquaintance was watching me and asked when I was going to go full reps. (I thought I was..bottomof thighs nearly or parallel) Next set, I dropped till tops were parallel..WOW   definately had to drop weight for a while....but feel better


You take: Instone? Isn't that the Sylvester Stallone line? Do you like it? I was reading his promo in a M&F a while back. I bought some at a local shop...nitrotech (hold the snickering to a minimum)..and it doesn't like my stomach...
I need something good, that mixes w/water easily...taste must be decent. U like it?
Mike


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 5, 2005)

Are you going to use your trapeze this week?? by that I mean the one in the basement, NOT the bedroom...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2005)

he does tricks too?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 5, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Are you going to use your trapeze this week?? by that I mean the one in the basement, NOT the bedroom...


----------



## Pylon (Nov 5, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> You take: Instone? Isn't that the Sylvester Stallone line? Do you like it? I was reading his promo in a M&F a while back. I bought some at a local shop...nitrotech (hold the snickering to a minimum)..and it doesn't like my stomach...
> I need something good, that mixes w/water easily...taste must be decent. U like it?
> Mike


 I like the Instone shake quite a bit.  The packets are a good size (about 2 scoops worth of reg whey) and mix up really thick.  Best in a blender with a little ice, but you can do it in a shaker if needed.  Just be prepared for it to be lumpy.

 I've actually moved away from the shakes right now.  I'm working on a hard cut with low carbs, and I get more out of real food, I think.  But if you are looking to try it, I give it a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  It is a bit pricey though, so you might think about picking it up at GNC or someplace else that will take it back if you don't dig it.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 5, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Are you going to use your trapeze this week?? by that I mean the one in the basement, NOT the bedroom...


 You mean I have to choose?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes, I will be at home every evening but Monday, so I can work in the chains and maybe jump training, assuming my calves ever unknot.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 5, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> he does tricks too?


 Well, nothing worth bragging about...


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 5, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Was rushed for dinner, so threw together some turkey chili (gr. turkey, salsa, black beans. Very easy, lots of leftovers.)
> 
> 45 min on the bike tonight, trying to get my legs to loosen up. The knee is better, feels like an very very minor sprain or strain. Not too concerned considering I won't be lifting for at least a week due to schedule.


Missed this one ,,45 Minutes   My legs would of fell off !


----------



## Devlin (Nov 5, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Missed this one ,,45 Minutes   My legs would of fell off !



Lol-better not look at what I usually do...30 minutes bike, either 15 minutes stair master followed by 15 minutes treadmill or 30 minutes treadmill.  Today I was killing time while doing laundry and pull off 1 hour 15 minutes on treadmill.

Pylon-yeah tons of OT starting in Feb. Last year I somehow managed to pull off 15 hour work days and then would hit the gym for an hour or so.  Hopefully my energy level will stay up.  I will hit the supplements this year if I have to.  Not sure what I will take since me and ephedra don't get along well.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 6, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Missed this one ,,45 Minutes   My legs would of fell off !


 It's not as bad as it sounds.  I do medium workoad for that length, which seems to work out great.  On a day like that, I was really just trying to get the blood lfowing in my legs to work through the DOMS.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 6, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Lol-better not look at what I usually do...30 minutes bike, either 15 minutes stair master followed by 15 minutes treadmill or 30 minutes treadmill. Today I was killing time while doing laundry and pull off 1 hour 15 minutes on treadmill.
> 
> Pylon-yeah tons of OT starting in Feb. Last year I somehow managed to pull off 15 hour work days and then would hit the gym for an hour or so. Hopefully my energy level will stay up. I will hit the supplements this year if I have to. Not sure what I will take since me and ephedra don't get along well.


 Egads!  That's a lot of long days.  Hope you aren't salaried!

 I'm not a big E fan either.  Ripped Fuel does a decent job, and is a little easier on the system, IMO.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I like the Instone shake quite a bit.  The packets are a good size (about 2 scoops worth of reg whey) and mix up really thick.  Best in a blender with a little ice, but you can do it in a shaker if needed.  Just be prepared for it to be lumpy.
> 
> I've actually moved away from the shakes right now.  I'm working on a hard cut with low carbs, and I get more out of real food, I think.  But if you are looking to try it, I give it a
> 
> ...


I'll look into it. Thanks!
Dang....hate lumpy shakes....


----------



## Pylon (Nov 6, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'll look into it. Thanks!
> Dang....hate lumpy shakes....


 As lumps go, they aren't too bad.  The powder itself tastes ok, so the lumps are bearable.  I prefer the choc, but the vanilla spice isn't bad.  The only thing I would say is if you are going to be shaking not blending, and less likely to use ice, stay away from the vanilla.  If it ain't cold, it's kinda nasty.

 Oh, and if it matters, I've never used milk in them, just water.  They are pretty good that way.  (I know some people prefer milk, but if I can avoid the cals I do.)


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 6, 2005)

Whats up Brother Pylon!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 6, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Whats up Brother Pylon!!!



Looks like lumpy shakes


----------



## Pylon (Nov 6, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Looks like lumpy shakes


 For Burner, maybe...


----------



## Pylon (Nov 6, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Whats up Brother Pylon!!!


 Just enjoying the start of soup season.  It comes after Halloween, and I don't care if it IS 70 degrees outside!

 Did the turkey chili Friday, making chicken asparagus soup right now.  Will be posting it in the recipie thread if anyone is interested....


----------



## Devlin (Nov 6, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Egads!  That's a lot of long days.  Hope you aren't salaried!
> 
> I'm not a big E fan either.  Ripped Fuel does a decent job, and is a little easier on the system, IMO.




Hehehe....nope *hourly*


----------



## Pylon (Nov 6, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Hehehe....nope *hourly*


 Well then, enjoy!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 6, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well then, enjoy!



I do, especially when I rack up the hours working in the field.  However, now I'm stuck in the office doing paperwork and billing   so the boss can afford to pay me


----------



## Pylon (Nov 6, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I do, especially when I rack up the hours working in the field. However, now I'm stuck in the office doing paperwork and billing  so the boss can afford to pay me


 Hey, if that's what it takes to get paid, it's a neccesary evil, right?


----------



## Pylon (Nov 6, 2005)

Got caught up in my game tonight, ended up doing 50 minutes on the bike.

 Good news is the knee feels fine, and the calves have loosened up a bit.  Feels pretty good.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 6, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Got caught up in my game tonight, ended up doing 50 minutes on the bike.
> 
> Good news is the knee feels fine, and the calves have loosened up a bit.  Feels pretty good.



 

Give it time and keep working it with caution like you have.

As for work...exactly we do what we have to do. Regardless I love it, one of the best jobs I have had.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 7, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Give it time and keep working it with caution like you have.
> 
> As for work...exactly we do what we have to do. Regardless I love it, one of the best jobs I have had.


 Life is so much easier when you love your job.  Mine is OK, but I have a great group of people to work with (as you may have noticed from the Halloween pic.)  I'm about ready to move on, but the company is paying for my MBA and some other training, so I will be there for the first part of next year at least.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 7, 2005)

BTW, weighed in at 255 this morning.  5 more to go!

 I originally targeted the end of the year for that goal, then bumped it back to Oct 31, which was a bit of a stretch.  A friend of mine is have a birthday party on the 19th, so that is the target.  I don't think it will be a problem.  In fact, I may have the new tatt by then!  (Still deciding what to get.)


----------



## Devlin (Nov 7, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> BTW, *weighed in at 255 this morning.  5 more to go*!
> 
> I originally targeted the end of the year for that goal, then bumped it back to Oct 31, which was a bit of a stretch.  A friend of mine is have a birthday party on the 19th, so that is the target.  I don't think it will be a problem.  In fact, I may have the new tatt by then!  (Still deciding what to get.)



  Nice job!

What ideas for the new tatt are you considering?

I work for a very small company.  It just me, a secretary, a part time accountant, my boss and boss's mom who helps out.  Boss is very laid back and not uncommon for innocent comments/phrases to be turned into not so innocent comments/phrases, but thats what keeps the stress level down during the long hours.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 7, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Nice job!
> 
> What ideas for the new tatt are you considering?


 Thanks!

 I was going to go with an anvil or something similar, but I may just go with a cool looking C (roman for 100).  Maybe a block of stone with a C chiseled in?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2005)

Way to go for meeting your goals!
I just hate it when I am drinking something and then have a chuck of powder....


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 7, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I just hate it when I am drinking something and then have a chuck of powder....


   I hate that too!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 7, 2005)

255, AWESOME my Friend!!!
What do you think about next Monday for Lunch? It would be around 2:45 or so if we meet in St. Charles (Isn't that where you will be working?)


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Nov 7, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I hate that too!


I love it, its like a toy at the bottom of your cereal!!

Lol, in any case, CONGRATS PYLON!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 8, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> 255, AWESOME my Friend!!!
> What do you think about next Monday for Lunch? It would be around 2:45 or so if we meet in St. Charles (Isn't that where you will be working?)


 That may just work.  I'll put it on my schedule.  Did you have a place in mind?


----------



## Pylon (Nov 8, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> I love it, its like a toy at the bottom of your cereal!!
> 
> Lol, in any case, CONGRATS PYLON!!


 hmmm...you look faguely familiar, but I just can't place you...


----------



## Pylon (Nov 8, 2005)

52 min on the bike last night...more than I intended, but once again caught up in my game.  One level to go!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2005)

Heya Py lookin good my man!  Hell yea 255lbs!  I'm almost there


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2005)

I ddidn't shake up my creatine enough lasnt night and still had some small 'chunks' at the end...caught me off guard....<blech>
just reminds me of wash-back...
I wouldn't do very well on the gross-out part on Fear Factor.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 8, 2005)

Heya Pylon. How's everything?!? Considering a new tat eh? Take pics if and when you get it!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I ddidn't shake up my creatine enough lasnt night and still had some small 'chunks' at the end...caught me off guard....<blech>
> just reminds me of wash-back...
> I wouldn't do very well on the gross-out part on Fear Factor.


Yea that is always nasty.  I'm always carefull to shake it up like crazy to make sure there are no lumps.  Shoot I use to just take a gul of water and throw the powder straight into my mouth back when I didn't care but now I'm spoiled.

Same with my shakes I always blend them now.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2005)

I've done that too. (put poweder on tongue then swallow...some not so bad..others...oof.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 8, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> That may just work.  I'll put it on my schedule.  Did you have a place in mind?


  Still new to the area, whatever you like, I picked last time!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2005)

chillis is always good...outback? damn, now I'm hungry.
Can I come along? Where are you at?


----------



## Pylon (Nov 8, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> chillis is always good...outback? damn, now I'm hungry.
> Can I come along? Where are you at?


 I'm not sure you are willing to make the drive to St. Louis, but if so, you are of course welcome!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 8, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Still new to the area, whatever you like, I picked last time!!!


 I've got a couple of ideas...let me look at it.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 8, 2005)

35 minutes nike work tonight...I've become one of those guys that "just does cardio"...Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying I like cardio or anything...or even that I don't wan to lift.  It's just that circumstances have placed me in a spot where it is cardio or nuthin.  Hopefully things will slow down in the near future and I can start lifting again, but I'm glad to know I've got enough of a groove going that I can get myself to do at least cardio every night.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 9, 2005)

chili's


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 9, 2005)

Py aint nuttin with only cardio!  At least your doing something!!!  

MMmMmMM outback!!!  I can get in trouble there!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 9, 2005)

at least u are doing cardio...I still shy from it like the plague....


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Still new to the area, whatever you like, I picked last time!!!


I suggest Johnny's


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> 35 minutes nike work tonight...I've become one of those guys that "just does cardio"...Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying I like cardio or anything...or even that I don't wan to lift.  It's just that circumstances have placed me in a spot where it is cardio or nuthin.  Hopefully things will slow down in the near future and I can start lifting again, but I'm glad to know I've got enough of a groove going that I can get myself to do at least cardio every night.


Hey Brother, the fact that your still doin somethin, makes you a winner in my book!!! Keep it up my Friend, 250 is awesome!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 9, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I suggest Johnny's


 What/where is that?


----------



## Pylon (Nov 9, 2005)

By the way, I don't know if any of you are fans of Alton Brown, but I just made his "improved" version of rice krispie squares.  (Link here)  Rest assured, they rock.  Breakdown per 2 inch square: "93 calories per serving,  just over 15 grams of carbohydrates, 1.16 grams of protein, 3.72 grams of fat, 1.01 grams of fiber"  

 If you have room for that in your food plan, I suggest giving them a shot.  They are also good if you are trying to educate your family about good eating habits.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> What/where is that?


   C'mon Brother, don't leave us hangin!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> By the way, I don't know if any of you are fans of Alton Brown, but I just made his "improved" version of rice krispie squares.  (Link here)  Rest assured, they rock.  Breakdown per 2 inch square: "93 calories per serving,  just over 15 grams of carbohydrates, 1.16 grams of protein, 3.72 grams of fat, 1.01 grams of fiber"
> 
> If you have room for that in your food plan, I suggest giving them a shot.  They are also good if you are trying to educate your family about good eating habits.


Gonna have to give those a try!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Gonna have to give those a try!!!


 You will be pleased.  I'll bring you one Monday (if I remember/if there are any left.)  A key factor seems to be using crisp brown rice, not puffed brown rice.  I found it at Whole Foods in Brentwood.  (Man, I love that place!)


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> C'mon Brother, don't leave us hangin!!!


It's in Soulard.  Pylon, you've never heard of this place?!!!!  We used to go a couple times a year.  The gumbo is really good.  It's here You'll probably enjoy the waitstaff also.  No it isn't a girly bar.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 9, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> It's in Soulard. Pylon, you've never heard of this place?!!!! We used to go a couple times a year. The gumbo is really good. It's here You'll probably enjoy the waitstaff also.  No it isn't a girly bar.


 Never heard of either of them.  If I'm down that way, I'm usually either at Joanie's, the hard shell, or BB's.  But I appreciate the heads up.  I will check the place out.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> You will be pleased.  I'll bring you one Monday (if I remember/if there are any left.)  A key factor seems to be using crisp brown rice, not puffed brown rice.  I found it at Whole Foods in Brentwood.  (Man, I love that place!)


That is a cool store!!! Definatly bring one, would love to try it!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 9, 2005)

50 minutes on the bike tonight...I was soaked by the end.  Not sure why, as my intensity was no much diff than usual.  I mean, more than normal.  Just for kicks, I tossed my Tshirt on the scale before jumping in the shower.  It weighed in at 1.5 lbs.  That comes out to about 1.25 pints the shirt soaked up, not to mention my pants and whatever fell away completely.  Hoohah!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 10, 2005)

50 minutes  

Do you find that after about 10-15 minutes you're peddling faster without even trying ? I do . Momentum I guess ? LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 50 minutes
> 
> Do you find that after about 10-15 minutes you're peddling faster without even trying ? I do . Momentum I guess ? LOL




I rarely use the bike anymore just the elypticle but I find if I watch tv or put my ipod on and get in the 'zone' that I will really start gettin some insane intensity and never realize it.

Good work Py 50 minutes my man!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 10, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I rarely use the bike anymore just the elypticle but I find if I watch tv or put my ipod on and get in the 'zone' that I will really start gettin some insane intensity and never realize it.
> 
> Good work Py 50 minutes my man!!!!


 I'm the same way.  I find that my legs feel like lead when I start, and I end up cranking the resistance by the end.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2005)

yeah..that 1st ten minutes suck...then you seem to be able to break into your stride / rhythem and go. After about 25 minutes...(when I did it) I'd be wiped out....don't se how u can do 50!!!!! U da man!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 10, 2005)

50 minutes, SWEET Brother Pylon!!! Way to go my Friend!!! See you Monday!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 10, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yeah..that 1st ten minutes suck...then you seem to be able to break into your stride / rhythem and go. After about 25 minutes...(when I did it) I'd be wiped out....don't se how u can do 50!!!!! U da man!


 Like I said, I don't do all out intensity.  It's still a load, but it's not going to kill me by any means.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 10, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I rarely use the bike anymore just the elypticle but *I find if I watch tv or put my ipod on and get in the 'zone' that I will really start gettin some insane intensity and never realize it.*
> 
> Good work Py 50 minutes my man!!!!



Thats me too.  I get in the cardio theater, watching a movie and before I know it I've killed an hour.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 10, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Thats me too.  I get in the cardio theater, watching a movie and before I know it I've killed an hour.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 11, 2005)

I wish my gym had a cardio theatre.........................with dolby surround sound, junior mints and a large coke.  I'd do cardio all day, every day.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 11, 2005)

Personally, I like the simplicity of your avatar.  However, when I saw this, I figured I'd pass it along in case you want to get fancy with it some time.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 11, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Personally, I like the simplicity of your avatar. However, when I saw this, I figured I'd pass it along in case you want to get fancy with it some time.


 Thanks.  I appreciate the pic.  

 You wouldn't believe how hard it was to find a pic that simple.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 11, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Personally, I like the simplicity of your avatar.  However, when I saw this, I figured I'd pass it along in case you want to get fancy with it some time.


  I LOVE this pic!!!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 11, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I wish my gym had a cardio theatre.........................with dolby surround sound, junior mints and a large coke.  I'd do cardio all day, every day.



  Kinda defeats the purpose of cardio, but you will get a nice sugar rush.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 12, 2005)

Well, after months of training and more than a few setbacks, today I hit my original goal of being under 250 (for the first time since...I don't know.  High school, I'm sure.)  I picked 250 because it is an even 100 lbs off my max.  

 So, here are some things I've learned...

 1) It's not as hard as people make it out to be.  And it's a lot harder than that.
 2) I'm still not done nor satisfied.  As Deadbolt once said, once you think your done, you'll realize you've just started.
 3) I'm a little embarassed to talk about how much I've lost with people I know.  I know it's something to be proud of, but honestly I'm even more embarrased that I put myself in a situation to lose that much (and, hopefully, more.)
 4) I can live on basically nothing but chicken and egg whites.
 5) I can handle cardio.
 6) There is no way I would have stuck with my program and made it this far without the support and encouragement of the folks on this board.  Thanks to you all for everything.

 I'll try to get some pics up in the next day or two.  I've got a busy weekend, but I will make time.  I kinda feel like I owe it, you know?


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 12, 2005)

Pylon...you should be so proud of yourself.  I Know how hard you have worked to reach this goal, and I am SO impressed.  You are a true motivation for me  

Did you decide to "treat" yourself to anything for reaching your goal??


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 12, 2005)

Pylon, that's great to hear and it really is something to be proud of.  I've only known you for a little while, but I've enjoyed following along with your journey.  I crammed a lifetime of moderation into 15 years, so I can relate to some of the feelings you have about letting yourself go for so long.  Congratulations!!!!  I'd pat you on the back, but you live too far away.  Maybe we should have "fit body" get together next summer with IM member in our geography to celebrate our efforts.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 12, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Pylon...you should be so proud of yourself. I Know how hard you have worked to reach this goal, and I am SO impressed. You are a true motivation for me
> 
> Did you decide to "treat" yourself to anything for reaching your goal??


 Thanks, B.  No, I haven't decided on anything yet.  I'm still thing of a new tatto, but I'm in no hurry.  I'll probably have some chicken nachos during the football game tomorrow...


----------



## Pylon (Nov 12, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Pylon, that's great to hear and it really is something to be proud of. I've only known you for a little while, but I've enjoyed following along with your journey. I crammed a lifetime of moderation into 15 years, so I can relate to some of the feelings you have about letting yourself go for so long. Congratulations!!!! I'd pat you on the back, but you live too far away. Maybe we should have "fit body" get together next summer with IM member in our geography to celebrate our efforts.


 That would indeed be a long distance pat.  Thanks for the thought.

 I think a get together would be a heckuva good time.  Why don't you come down for the Sho-Me's in the summer.  I think Archie is still planning on competing, and several people have said they are going to try to make it in.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 12, 2005)

That might work.  Detroit to St. Louis is a cheap ticket.  I've never been to a bb event before.  Not a big fan of it, but if we got a friend in the action it would be interesting.  Is the date set yet?


----------



## Pylon (Nov 12, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> That might work. Detroit to St. Louis is a cheap ticket. I've never been to a bb event before. Not a big fan of it, but if we got a friend in the action it would be interesting. Is the date set yet?


 No date yet.  Here's the link with last year's info.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 12, 2005)

I'll talk to my wife, but I'm pretty sure you can count us in.  We'll need someone to be the group organizer.  You know, to take care of all the little planning details.

I nominate you!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 12, 2005)

hopefully I will be there too  It will be so cool to meet everyone!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 12, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well, after months of training and more than a few setbacks, today I hit my original goal of being under 250 (for the first time since...I don't know. High school, I'm sure.) I picked 250 because it is an even 100 lbs off my max.
> 
> So, here are some things I've learned...
> 
> ...


 
*Incredible accomplishments/insight Py !!!!*

Congrats and good luck with the continuation of your success story


----------



## Pylon (Nov 12, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'll talk to my wife, but I'm pretty sure you can count us in. We'll need someone to be the group organizer. You know, to take care of all the little planning details.
> 
> I nominate you!


  Oy vey!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Incredible accomplishments/insight Py !!!!*
> 
> Congrats and good luck with the continuation of your success story


 Thanks G!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 12, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well, after months of training and more than a few setbacks, today I hit my original goal of being under 250 (for the first time since...I don't know.  High school, I'm sure.)  I picked 250 because it is an even 100 lbs off my max.
> 
> So, here are some things I've learned...
> 
> ...



Congrats!!!  

Deadbolt's quote there is very true.  It's almost like a never ending journey, but with healthly rewards along the way.  As for the cardio, I always said me and running don't mix, but  I'm actually starting to do a little running. The members of this board are a huge help and the support is incredible even if not everyone responds, you know they are interested just by seeing people reading one's journal.  

Pylon-You yourself provide lots of support and encouragement to others and if I haven't said it...Thank You.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 12, 2005)

Great job, Pylon.        Here's to continued success.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 13, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Congrats!!!
> 
> Deadbolt's quote there is very true. It's almost like a never ending journey, but with healthly rewards along the way. As for the cardio, I always said me and running don't mix, but  I'm actually starting to do a little running. The members of this board are a huge help and the support is incredible even if not everyone responds, you know they are interested just by seeing people reading one's journal.
> 
> Pylon-You yourself provide lots of support and encouragement to others and if I haven't said it...Thank You.


 Thanks Dev. At one time, I really thought if I hit 250, I would be done. Now I know how much more I can accomplish. And if I've helped anyone else work toward their goals, it's a fair trade for all the help I've gotten from others, whether they know it or not.  (I guess that means you're welcome  )


----------



## Pylon (Nov 13, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Great job, Pylon.        Here's to continued success.


 Thanks Ca...um...Trips.  (I'll get used to it eventually, I promise.  )


----------



## Pylon (Nov 13, 2005)

To go back to Billie's question, I didn't really plan anything grand for hitting my milestone (I don't really thing of it as a goal, since that would indicate I was at the end, right?)  But I have done two things.  First was a loose refeed weekend.  Even then, my cheat foods have been things like yogurt, cheerios, and some wheat toast with nat PB.  I will make up for that at the football game.  The place we are going has the best sandwich in STL (jamaican jerk grilled prok tenderloin on garlic cheese bread.)  It shall be mine.

  Second (actually, it just happened at the same time) was picking up a new pair of jeans.  (Still need a new belt.)  The only reason I mention it is that these are 10" off what I wore once upon a time.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 13, 2005)

10 " off the waist


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 13, 2005)

Congrats my Friend!!! Awesome and truly inspiring accomplishment!!! See you tomorow!!!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 13, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> The place we are going has the best sandwich in STL (jamaican jerk grilled prok tenderloin on garlic cheese bread.)  It shall be mine.
> 
> Second (actually, it just happened at the same time) was picking up a new pair of jeans.  (Still need a new belt.)  The only reason I mention it is that these are 10" off what I wore once upon a time.



ohh that sandwich sounds oh so good. Enjoy it you earned it.  10"    Fantastic!!


----------



## bludevil (Nov 13, 2005)

Awesome job Pylon, 100lbs off max weight and 10inches off waist is totally inspirational and inspiring


----------



## Pylon (Nov 13, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> ohh that sandwich sounds oh so good. Enjoy it you earned it.  10"    Fantastic!!


 Thanks, Dev.  It was good...as were the nachos and bosco sticks.  Back on the horse in the morning, but the evening was well deserved.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 13, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Awesome job Pylon, 100lbs off max weight and 10inches off waist is totally inspirational and inspiring


 Thanks, BD.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 13, 2005)

This is my first time poking my head in this journal I believe.  Awesome progress.  You put that loser Jared to shame.  Haha.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 14, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> This is my first time poking my head in this journal I believe. Awesome progress. You put that loser Jared to shame. Haha.


 Thanks, CP.  I'm trying to get the Subway folks on the line to set up an ultimate fighting match, but so far no answer.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 14, 2005)

Damn!  I posted last week for your progress and everything but it never went through!!!  That blows.  Well there is no way I could douplicate it so I matters well just give ya a cheesy congrats!

I know whatcha mean about alotof those things!  When I hit my 100lb loss mark I felt great but I felt I still had alot of work to do!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 14, 2005)

No doubt !!    Nice results


----------



## Pylon (Nov 14, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> No doubt !!    Nice results


 Thanks YM.  I didn't have to overcome anything as difficult as a torn AT, but I'll take the props.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 14, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn! I posted last week for your progress and everything but it never went through!!! That blows. Well there is no way I could douplicate it so I matters well just give ya a cheesy congrats!
> 
> I know whatcha mean about alotof those things! When I hit my 100lb loss mark I felt great but I felt I still had alot of work to do!


 Thanks Bolt.  It kinda makes me wonder how many members of the triple digit club are lurking around here, you know?  

 How long ago did you join?


----------



## Devlin (Nov 14, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Thanks Bolt.  It kinda makes me wonder how many members of the triple digit club are lurking around here, you know?
> 
> How long ago did you join?



Both of you deserve a hell of a lot of credit as do the ther members of the triple digit club.     It takes a lot of determination and will power to drop 100 or more pounds.  Just thinking that you basically lost what is equal to one of me (give or take) just blows my mind away.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 14, 2005)

Awesome Willy Wonka pics my Friend!!! Thanks for Dinner, had a great time, looking forward to the sushi trip Brother Pylon!!! You look incredible too my Friend, keep it up, very inspiring!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome Willy Wonka pics my Friend!!! Thanks for Dinner, had a great time, looking forward to the sushi trip Brother Pylon!!! You look incredible too my Friend, keep it up, very inspiring!!!


 Thanks Archie.  Good to see you again.

 I forgot to ask you about the whole Eddie Guerrero thing.  Must be a rough time to be a pro rassler.  Can you imagine Batista tearing a lat?  That must really hurt!

 BTW, you are still planning to do the Show-Me's, right?  Boilermaker has made a little noise about coming as well, so want to make sure you will be on stage.  

 Tell your sister congrats!  (For those who don't know, she just got her pro card!   )


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 14, 2005)

Oh yes my Friend, still planning on competing in the Show-Mes!!! Believe me, I'm not getting up early to be at the gym by 4am for my health, well, actually I am   !!! Would be awesome to have a bunch of you there!!! Yeah, it's not a good time to be a wrestler or fan!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Oh yes my Friend, still planning on competing in the Show-Mes!!! Believe me, I'm not getting up early to be at the gym by 4am for my health, well, actually I am  !!! Would be awesome to have a bunch of you there!!! Yeah, it's not a good time to be a wrestler or fan!!!


 Great!  Boilermaker has spoken up, as have Billie and her husband.  I figure we can coordinate (or me, as you will be getting ready for the show) so if others out there are coming, they should speak up!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 14, 2005)

I used to be able to get a corporate rate at the studio suites off of lindbergh for about $34 a night.  Not super fancy, but you get a frig, stove and microwave with some dishes.  There is a TGI Fridays right there too.  Maybe I can talk with the guys I worked with there and hook us up a few rooms.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 14, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I used to be able to get a corporate rate at the studio suites off of lindbergh for about $34 a night. Not super fancy, but you get a frig, stove and microwave with some dishes. There is a TGI Fridays right there too. Maybe I can talk with the guys I worked with there and hook us up a few rooms.


 That would be great!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> This is my first time poking my head in this journal I believe.  Awesome progress.  You put that loser Jared to shame.  Haha.


you beat me to it:
Fuq Jared! We've got Pylon!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 15, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> you beat me to it:
> Fuq Jared! We've got Pylon!


 The problem is anytime a guy drops a lot of weight that assclown gets mentioned.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Besides, Deadbolt was here before me.  Shouldn't he get that title?


----------



## Pylon (Nov 15, 2005)

Sounds like my wife is getting a bit more serious about taking care of herself.  She has agreed to follow my advise on eating and cardio.  We'll see how long it lasts!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 15, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Sounds like my wife is getting a bit more serious about taking care of herself.  She has agreed to follow my advise on eating and cardio.  We'll see how long it lasts!



  Congrats on convincing your wife.  I hope your wife sticks it out.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 15, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Great!  Boilermaker has spoken up, as have Billie and her husband.  I figure we can coordinate (or me, as you will be getting ready for the show) so if others out there are coming, they should speak up!


  That would be awesome, I think Brother Gary is gonna come up to, that would be great to meet everyone, and go out for a bite to eat afterwards!!! 

Also, congrats on your wife wanting to get serious, makes it alot easier for you both!!! Best wishes for you both my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 15, 2005)

Boilermaker said:
			
		

> Oh, and I forgot. Take a look at Pylon's journal. We're tossing around the idea of an IM get together for this region in the spring.



Sorry Pylon bringing a quote from Boilermaker in my journal to yours...lol

I would love to join up with you all, however the spring is a killer time for me at work.  It the height of thoroughbred breeding season and I usually end up workin 15 hour days from end of Feb till June.  I will have to play it by ear


----------



## Pylon (Nov 15, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Sorry Pylon bringing a quote from Boilermaker in my journal to yours...lol
> 
> I would love to join up with you all, however the spring is a killer time for me at work. It the height of thoroughbred breeding season and I usually end up workin 15 hour days from end of Feb till June. I will have to play it by ear


 We're probably talking mid May, just for the record.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> That would be awesome, *I think Brother Gary is gonna come up to,* that would be great to meet everyone, and go out for a bite to eat afterwards!!!
> 
> Also, congrats on your wife wanting to get serious, makes it alot easier for you both!!! Best wishes for you both my Friend!!!


yup


----------



## Pylon (Nov 16, 2005)

Greetings all from N'arlins.  Will be here thru Friday.

 There is still a lot of damage, but most of it seems to be man-made at this point.  (Tearing up things that were already damaged in order to make them better.)  I'm down in the quarter (it's the only place you can get a hotel.)  I'm about to go find food, then w/o later.  The hotel is kinda pricey (they are the only ones open with rooms, not that I'm paying for it) so the fitness center looks well stocked.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 16, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Greetings all from N'arlins.  Will be here thru Friday.
> 
> There is still a lot of damage, but most of it seems to be man-made at this point.  (Tearing up things that were already damaged in order to make them better.)  I'm down in the quarter (it's the only place you can get a hotel.)  I'm about to go find food, then w/o later.  The hotel is kinda pricey (they are the only ones open with rooms, not that I'm paying for it) so the fitness center looks well stocked.


Shelter, Food and Fitness.  What more could you ask for.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 16, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Shelter, Food and Fitness.  What more could you ask for.


 Well, a jacket would've been nice.  I forgot mine.    And it's chilly.  And I don't have as much personal insulation as I did last winter...


----------



## Pylon (Nov 16, 2005)

So, meals today have been a challenge.  Not because of temptation, but just finding something that would work.  I ran out of the house this morning after realizing my flight was a 6, not 7.  I grabbed a small pack of jerkey, trail mix and a bottle of water before getting on the plane.  I later realized the "trail mix", which was intended to last all trip as emergency food, was macadamian nuts, dries berries and whicte choc chips.  Tasty, I'm sure, but not what I want or need.  (I left it unopened on the plane.)  In Dallas (plane change) I grabbed a mealy apple, water and a big bag of turkey jerkey.  (My teeth now hurt from all the pulling.)  Lunch was sushi at a great little place I know near the office, dinner (just back) was a med shrimp and crab cobb salad.  No dressing, didn't touch the fresh bread they bring out either.  And no temptation for any of those things.  So, good things, just trying to get enough in me to last the day.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 16, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> So, meals today have been a challenge.  Not because of temptation, but just finding something that would work.  I ran out of the house this morning after realizing my flight was a 6, not 7.  I grabbed a small pack of jerkey, trail mix and a bottle of water before getting on the plane.  I later realized the "trail mix", which was intended to last all trip as emergency food, was macadamian nuts, dries berries and whicte choc chips.  Tasty, I'm sure, but not what I want or need.  (I left it unopened on the plane.)  In Dallas (plane change) I grabbed a mealy apple, water and a big bag of turkey jerkey.  (My teeth now hurt from all the pulling.)  Lunch was sushi at a great little place I know near the office, dinner (just back) was a med shrimp and crab cobb salad.  No dressing, didn't touch the fresh bread they bring out either.  And no temptation for any of those things.  So, good things, just trying to get enough in me to last the day.



Nice will power!!  I'm impressed


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 16, 2005)

We all have to make dietary substitutions now and again.  Sounds like you stayed very reasonable in your choices.  Way to stick with it man.  Oh yeah, and sushi rules!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 16, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice will power!!  I'm impressed


 Thanks, but I'm not even sure I'd classify it as willpower anymore.  It's not that I resist the temptation, it's that I'm not tempted.  Which is even better, I suppose.

 OK, off to do cardio.  I'll be lifting at my gym away from gym tomorrow.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 16, 2005)

Stupid hurricane...

 Apparently, the hotel has decided they need a place to coordinate whatever repairs need to be done in the building, so they have all the really nice looking, top of the line cardio and strength equipment shoved into a pile so they have room for piles of carpets and paint buckets.  Gargh.

 Oh well.  I'll get in a good workout the next two days for sure (I have a punchcard for a pretty good gym.  Had I known about this, I would have gone when I was close this afternoon.)


----------



## Devlin (Nov 16, 2005)

Wow sounds like you have made the best of it all around. Nice that you have been able to improvise on your diet while traveling and with airport food.    Sounds like your diet has become part of our life style which is a good thing.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 17, 2005)

OK, I've pretty much written off trying to work out on this trip.  I didn't go after work as I didn't get much sleep and had a long day.  I got rid of the person who was "in charge" of this office when I inherited it,and am just now really finding out how worthless she was.  

 Treated myself a bit at dinner.  Had half a cup of crawfish bisque and three bites of jambalya to go with my chicken.  Woopee.  (Of course, there was a time not too long ago when I would've finished all of that and had desert and a couple of beers to boot.)

 Sorry, I know I keep bringing that kind of thing up, but I'm still suprised each time it happens.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 17, 2005)

Ummmmmmmm............crawfish bisque sounds good     Nice will power AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 17, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, I've pretty much written off trying to work out on this trip.  I didn't go after work as I didn't get much sleep and had a long day.  I got rid of the person who was "in charge" of this office when I inherited it,and am just now really finding out how worthless she was.
> 
> Treated myself a bit at dinner.  Had half a cup of crawfish bisque and three bites of jambalya to go with my chicken.  Woopee.  (Of course, there was a time not too long ago when I would've finished all of that and had desert and a couple of beers to boot.)
> 
> Sorry, I know I keep bringing that kind of thing up, but I'm still suprised each time it happens.



That sucks that you can't get a workout in.  Hopefully something will change and you will be able to workout.

No need to be sorry about how you have been able to change your eating habits for the better.  It is something to be very proud of and keep posting it as it is part of your progress.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2005)

How long is this trip without workouts going to last?  Going home soon?


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 18, 2005)

Keep that chin up my Friend, your doing great imo!!! Have a safe trip back!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks, kids.  Back home briefly, headed out momentarily to Columbia to visit friends.  Will catch up with everyone tomorrow.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2005)

Still enjoying that book? Hope everything is going well for you my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2005)

was'sup, ya weary, wayward traveller!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 20, 2005)

Heya kids...

 Back at home today.  Had a great weekend, took it easy and enjoyed some fine food and drink.  

 Taking most of the week off (except tomorrow) so I will be able to get to the gym by the house and get in some work.  Planning on playing football Thursday morning as well.  Should be a good week overall, even with the holiday.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2005)

sounds good!
I just found out last night that I will be working the club Wednesday night...so I will be sleeping in on THursday....to wakeup in time..to eat...


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 20, 2005)

Feels good to be home, doesn't it.  I'm looking forward to planning no trips for a while.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2005)

Football? Oh man, that sounds like fun!!! Glad your back safe and sound!!!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 20, 2005)

Welcome back.  Sounds like you are planning on a relaxing week.  Enjoy it.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 20, 2005)

Py's Home !!!  Yeah !!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 20, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Welcome back.  Sounds like you are planning on a relaxing week.  Enjoy it.


 Thanks.  Actually, just the opposite.  I just had a relaxing week (sort of.)  I plan on busting ass this week!  

 (Not counting the family gatherings, of course.  I'm on desserts for one family, hosting the other.  I try to make a different dessert each year, and have only repeated one dish in the last ten years.  It was a requested repeat of a chocolate pie.  Actually, it was chocolate tofu pie, but they don't know that.  This year will be a peach rhubarb cobbler...assuming, of course, I can find rhubarb somewhere!)


----------



## bludevil (Nov 21, 2005)

Sounds like you got a excellent week planned out. Big props on cooking, I left the wife handle that, don't know the first thing about it.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 21, 2005)

hey Pylon!!  Have fun with all your cooking...and have a great Holiday if I don't see ya before Wednesday!   I just got finished cooking chewy choco chip cookies, and Cherry Chocolate cake


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> assuming, of course, I can find rhubarb somewhere!)


pppsssst.....Py....I know where u can find rhubarb....it's called: a supermarket..
!
HA! whew! I carck myself up sometimes......


----------



## Pylon (Nov 21, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Sounds like you got a excellent week planned out. Big props on cooking, I left the wife handle that, don't know the first thing about it.


 Thanks Blu.  I do my best to keep my wife OUT of the kitchen!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2005)

that bad?


----------



## Pylon (Nov 21, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hey Pylon!!  Have fun with all your cooking...and have a great Holiday if I don't see ya before Wednesday!   I just got finished cooking chewy choco chip cookies, and Cherry Chocolate cake


 Sounds great.  Keep your hands off of them!  (OK, mayb just a bite.  You've earned it.   )


----------



## Pylon (Nov 21, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> pppsssst.....Py....I know where u can find rhubarb....it's called: a supermarket..
> !
> HA! whew! I carck myself up sometimes......


 Yeah, well, not in the ones I have looked in this week...but I have faith...


----------



## Pylon (Nov 21, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that bad?


 Not good.  She means well, but never learned as a child.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2005)

neither did I...but I am pretty good on a grill....must be in the DNA...


----------



## Pylon (Nov 21, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> neither did I...but I am pretty good on a grill....must be in the DNA...


 That don't count.  All men can grill!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2005)

I beg to differ, sir.
When I was w/ my ex...I made steaks for her and her mother...I was FORBADE to ever mention that O grill in front of the father/husband....my grilling was far superior to his...and he's got decades of experience on me...

(I also make a mean PB&J!)


----------



## Devlin (Nov 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Thanks Blu.  I do my best to keep my wife OUT of the kitchen!



 Sorry I shouldn't laugh, but


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 21, 2005)

Pylon, can't help you with the rhubarb thing (although if you plant one next year, you'll have it for the next 10 thanksgivings) but I need help with a suggestion for a killer sweet potato recipie.  Any ideas?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2005)

didn't find anything with: 'killer sweet potatos, but I did find this...

http://www.landolakes.com/mealIdeas...yword&Row=1&Keyword=sweet potato thanksgiving


now I'm hungry...


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 21, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> didn't find anything with: 'killer sweet potatos, but I did find this...
> 
> http://www.landolakes.com/mealIdeas...yword&Row=1&Keyword=sweet potato thanksgiving
> 
> ...


Hey, those look good!  Man, your old.  Like, two days older than me.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I beg to differ, sir.
> When I was w/ my ex...I made steaks for her and her mother...I was FORBADE to ever mention that O grill in front of the father/husband....my grilling was far superior to his...and he's got decades of experience on me...
> 
> (I also make a mean PB&J!)


 I'm not saying all men can grill equally well, just that all men grill.  I do fairly well for myself, but I am willing to admit the competitve guys kick my ass.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 22, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Pylon, can't help you with the rhubarb thing (although if you plant one next year, you'll have it for the next 10 thanksgivings) but I need help with a suggestion for a killer sweet potato recipie. Any ideas?


 
Here is one I have made that I like a lot.  I am trying to find the swwet potato souffle that I have made a couple of times, but have forgotten where I put it.  I was planning on making it, so if I find it, I'll post it.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey, those look good!  Man, your old.  Like, two days older than me.


really? my b-day is coming up..how depressing...I'll be officially half way old....

However, my ex...says I have the maturity of a 17 year old..so I figure I have that going in my favor..



my grillig is isoltated to mainly steak, chicken and burgers...the staples of life...(outside of PB&J sammiches)


----------



## Pylon (Nov 22, 2005)

Hmm...grilled PBJ....


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> really? my b-day is coming up..how depressing...I'll be officially half way old....
> 
> However, my ex...says I have the maturity of a 17 year old..so I figure I have that going in my favor..
> 
> ...


My B-Day is Dec. 3.  So, we're in the same boat.  On a positive note, only 24.5 more years till we can cash in that 401k and sail off to the golden years.
Give Portabella Mushroom Caps a try.  They are awesome on the grill.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 22, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Give Portabella Mushroom Caps a try.  They are awesome on the grill.


 I agree. A favorite of mine.

 BTW, after numerous stops, I finally found rhubarb (frozen, nut I can live with that.)


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 22, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I agree. A favorite of mine.
> 
> (frozen, nut I can live with that.)


 frozen nuts??? sounds very bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????? lmao.......


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2005)

as long as you get your nut?


Boiler maker: I'm...35...you? (will be)

Grilled ham-n-cheese....
dam, I am getting hungry....


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> as long as you get your nut?
> 
> 
> Boiler maker: I'm...35...you? (will be)
> ...


Will be 35 as well.  mmmmm...........Grilled ham and cheese.........with tomato soup of course


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2005)

dang, brotha...we're getting ....OLD....
HAVE to have tomato soup with it! (with tobasco sauce)


----------



## Devlin (Nov 22, 2005)

You boys are getting old 

ohh wait..I'm not that far behind you...32 in a week (Nov 29th)


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2005)

this is the part where I say...holy hubba hubba....those young girls...don't know what they want / doing....hhmm.....


----------



## Pylon (Nov 22, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> You boys are getting old
> 
> ohh wait..I'm not that far behind you...32 in a week (Nov 29th)


 33 on 12/12...sounds like no one is too far off around here...


----------



## Pylon (Nov 22, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Will be 35 as well.  mmmmm...........Grilled ham and cheese.........with tomato soup of course


 I'm with ya...crush up some doritos in that soup while you're at it...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2005)

ritz crackers are better...


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 22, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I'm with ya...crush up some doritos in that soup while you're at it...


and a few onion slices on the sammy to give it some bite.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2005)

hope u ain't plannin' on kissin' a girl after that...


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 22, 2005)

The Sagittarian Personality
These are the general personality traits found in people who are typical of Sagittarius. An unhappy or frustrated Sagittarius may display some of the not-so-attractive traits. 


Positive Negative 
* Frank and open * *Argumentative * 
* Optimistic * Impatient to be moving 
* Sees the best in people * Critical to those who deny their talents 
* Honest and fair-minded * A gambler at heart 
* Spiritual * Can be a fanatic 
* Enthusiastic ** Hotheaded * 
* Inspiring * Fails to plan adequately 
* Disarmingly happy * *Tends to preach * 
* Stimulating * Denies sadness 
* Happy-go-lucky * Uncommitted 
* Holds no grudges * Fears any responsibility that curtails freedom 
* Sensual * Blundering and inept 
 * Indulgent 

Since we all seem to fall into this zodiac sign, I thought there might be interest in this.  I'd expect to see some of the negatives highlighted to be displayed by Pylon when he reads about onions on the sandwich.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2005)

I don't kow what you are talking about!
I am NOT hotheaded! damn! and le me tell you another thing...
when I was younger.....
However, I do tink that we should all reach our personal goals and smash thru them!
I know we can acheive this! 
I had a plan to follow, but I cannot find it.
I think I am gonna do this, so if you do this, I may show up.

See? I AM a sagitarius!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 22, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> 33 on 12/12...sounds like no one is too far off around here...



Can I join your Sagittarius party too?


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 22, 2005)

Great, so I'm the "OLD" one here!!! 36


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great, so I'm the "OLD" one here!!! 36



Not so fast, youngster!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2005)

seating for two on the porch. Rocking chairs available...


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 22, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Not so fast, youngster!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> seating for two on the porch. Rocking chairs available...


----------



## Pylon (Nov 22, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> and a few onion slices on the sammy to give it some bite.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> seating for two on the porch. Rocking chairs available...


----------



## Pylon (Nov 22, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Can I join your Sagittarius party too?


 You betcha, Trips.

 I find that list to be very insulting, by the way...mostly because it is dead on...


----------



## Devlin (Nov 22, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> You betcha, Trips.
> 
> I find that list to be very insulting, by the way...mostly because it is dead on...



That list was scary reading since as Pylon said it dead on.

It appears I am the youngest of the Sagittarius


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 22, 2005)

Yes, I saw many of my character traits on that list.........both sides of it.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 23, 2005)

hold on a minute..I am also a Sag...dec. 16 I will be 27


----------



## Pylon (Nov 23, 2005)

It's kinda scary how many sags have bunched up around here...like cheap undies!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I find that list to be very insulting, by the way...mostly because it is dead on...



As generalizations go, that list is about 90% accurate for me.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 23, 2005)

cheap undies??? yep...thats us!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 23, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> cheap undies??? yep...thats us!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 23, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> cheap undies??? yep...thats us!


The Cheap Undies Club.  We should bounce that around open chat.  People would be banging their heads to try and figure out how to get into the cheap undies club.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> The Cheap Undies Club.



I'm in!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 23, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> The Cheap Undies Club.  We should bounce that around open chat.  People would be banging their heads to try and figure out how to get into the cheap undies club.




I'm in too.  So who is going to bounce the cheap undie club into open chat?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> So who is going to bounce the cheap undie club into open chat?



I nominate Pylon since he came up with the original thought.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 23, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I nominate Pylon since he came up with the original thought.


I second


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 23, 2005)

Cheap undies club??? LOL, I'm a Gemini, so I guess I'm just on the outside lookin in huh?!!?
Have a GREAT Thanksgiving my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 23, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I second



I believe motion to nominate Pylon has passed   

Have a Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Cheap undies club??? LOL, I'm a Gemini, so I guess I'm just on the outside lookin in huh?!!?



We can always have honorary members.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 23, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> We can always have honorary members.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm definitely down to be part of the cheap undies club, especially if that includes worn out undies.  Haha.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 25, 2005)

Sorry have been absent, busy sched geting ready for the holiday.  Wrapping up everything today and tomorrow, will be back at it next week.  (Have made up for months of cutting in the last two days.  Whoohoo!)

 Well, I see the cheap undies thing has been more popular than I anticipated...


----------



## Devlin (Nov 25, 2005)

No problem Pylon, its a busy time and I'm sure you will get right back with no ill affects.  As for the cheap undie club, it looks like it becoming popular.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 25, 2005)

So Devlin, are you in?


----------



## Devlin (Nov 25, 2005)

Hell yeah, I'm in.  3 days until my birthday  and   Cowpimp's too


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm in too.  I think we need something along the lines of a secret handshake or something.  Maybe a code in our sigs or something.  Suggestions??????


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2005)

what are the rules? regulations? dues?


----------



## Devlin (Nov 25, 2005)

Burner-I'd say looking at your profile you already meet the first and foremost regulation


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2005)

well, there is that....
did u get out in all this madness to shop today? I stayed in my house, till I had to come to the office...


----------



## Devlin (Nov 25, 2005)

I swear I was possed by the devil this morning   I never dare Black Friday shopping.  I hate shopping anyway, but....

I actually got up early so I could stop at Lowe's and Linen's N Thing's before 7AM and still get to work by around 8 AM.  I actually succeded    Got everything I wanted at Lowe's and Linen's N Things, stopped at the bank and made it to work by 8:15AM


----------



## Pylon (Nov 26, 2005)

Bake from the land of the overstuffed...two big dinners, topped by pies and cobblers...mmm...

 Back on the wagon today.  Sore from football, sluggish from the food, but will in spirit...


----------



## Pylon (Nov 26, 2005)

OK, on top of getting back in the gym, I've set a couple of new goals for myself. My target is to get under 240 by year's end (which means recovering from T day + 10 lbs). Also, I have been REALLY bad about taking my suplements, so I am putting renewed effort into it. I stocked up this morning with the new group. The plan will be to take the following each morning and afternoon. 

  Omega Complex (800mg fish, 50mg borage seed oil, 150mg flax, 200mg safflower) x2
  Psyllium husk (500mg for fiber) x1
  Glucosamine sulfate (1000mg) x1
  Vitamin E supp (1000mg) x1
  Calcium citrate w/ D (400IU Vit D, 630mp calcium) x2
  Multivitamin x1


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2005)

10lbs in 4 weeks??? WAHOO! I'm right there with ya!....wait...that means I will have to do...<gulp>...cardio....
oy. dam u, py!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 26, 2005)

Welcome back Pylon- Good luck with the new goals.

Burner-cardio isn't that bad now is it


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 26, 2005)

You've got your work cut out for you, Pylon, but if anyone can do it, it's you.  Good luck.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Welcome back Pylon- Good luck with the new goals.
> 
> Burner-cardio isn't that bad now is it


actually...yes...yes it is....


----------



## Devlin (Nov 26, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> actually...yes...yes it is....



LOL-come on now, it not that bad.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 26, 2005)

10 pounds in 4 weeks is going to be tough, but achievable.  I think you set a good goal for yourself.  Now gets to runnin'!  Hehe.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 26, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> LOL-come on now, it not that bad.


 No, I have to agree with Burner...it is that bad...if you do it right, anyway...


----------



## Pylon (Nov 26, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> 10 pounds in 4 weeks is going to be tough, but achievable. I think you set a good goal for yourself. Now gets to runnin'! Hehe.


 Hey, don't sell me short. It's 10 + whatever I put on with the holiday. (No need to bring running into it though...that's just rude!  )


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2005)

kinda funny....I could run in 100 degree heat...combat dry mouth...but I REALLY hate running in the cold...


----------



## Pylon (Nov 27, 2005)

OK, did good yesterday.  Back on track with food, supps.  45 min on the bike last night.  (I borrowed season 1 of Scrubs from a friend, and 2 episodes are the perfect length...)


----------



## Devlin (Nov 27, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, did good yesterday.  Back on track with food, supps.  45 min on the bike last night.  (I borrowed season 1 of Scrubs from a friend, and 2 episodes are the perfect length...)


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 27, 2005)

Good job, Pylon.  Way to get right back on the Iron Horse.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks, kids.  Good to be back in the groove.  I enjoyed the holiday, but ready to  be back at it.  Even made my mom take home the leftover pie when she left.  (The wife was not amused...)


----------



## Devlin (Nov 27, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Thanks, kids.  Good to be back in the groove.  I enjoyed the holiday, but ready to  be back at it.  Even made my mom take home the leftover pie when she left.  (*The wife was not amused*...)



   Hope she doesn't hold a grudge or you are in deep trouble come Christmas.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 27, 2005)

hey Pylon!! I know you will reach your goal before years end....you are very good at making the rest of us look bad...lol...


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 27, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> 45 min on the bike last night.  (I borrowed season 1 of Scrubs from a friend, and 2 episodes are the perfect length...)



Hey, another Scrubs fan.  It's one of the few shows I watched.  Have you heard if and when it's coming back?


----------



## Pylon (Nov 27, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Hey, another Scrubs fan. It's one of the few shows I watched. Have you heard if and when it's coming back?


 I haven't heard a date, but I saw an interview with Zach Braff a couple of weeks ago.  They asked what he was for Halloween.  He said they were shooting, so he was dressed as a doctor.  So, at least we know it will be back at some point.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 27, 2005)

Well, food has been solid today, supps too.  Plan on bike work tonight, will be in the gym tomorrow at lunch.  Will be getting a wiegh in tomorrow AM.  I figure 2 days is enough for the T day stuffing to get out of my system and give me a good starting point for the year in run.

 I'm a little unhappy that my knee doesn't feel much better.  It feels like my right knee did a couple of years ago when I sprained a ligament playing hockey.  The only dif is the pain is on the inside instead of the outside.

 The plan is to take it easy on the knee for a while.  Last time 4 weeks did the trick.  That'll take me to January.  I'll be avoiding leg work for a while, as well as running.  I'll stick with upper body lifting and bike or eliptical cardio work.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 27, 2005)

Sounds like a good plan


----------



## Pylon (Nov 27, 2005)

45 min (and 2 more eps of Scrubs) knocked out, right on schedule...


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 27, 2005)

Nice ride, Lance


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2005)

I miss scrubs so much. Definately one of my favorite shows


----------



## Pylon (Nov 28, 2005)

Officially in at 250.5 this morning.  So, let's call it 11 to go in December.

 The funny part is looking at this scale I bought a couple of years ago.  It's a nice scale, and it is the only one I count as the "official" scale, for consistency if nothing else.  Anyway, I remember the reason I picked that scale was it was the only model that went up past 300.  It goes to 330.  And I remember having to estimate what I weighed, since the scale actually didn't go up high enough.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 28, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Officially in at 250.5 this morning. So, let's call it 11 to go in December.
> 
> The funny part is looking at this scale I bought a couple of years ago. It's a nice scale, and it is the only one I count as the "official" scale, for consistency if nothing else. Anyway, I remember the reason I picked that scale was it was the only model that went up past 300. It goes to 330. And I remember having to estimate what I weighed, since the scale actually didn't go up high enough.


hell of a story Py.  What are scrubs ?


----------



## Pylon (Nov 28, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> hell of a story Py.  What are scrubs ?


 TV show. Zach Braff, John McGinnley.  Good stuff.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Hope she doesn't hold a grudge or you are in deep trouble come Christmas.


I have no doubt that Py can bake his way out of any jam w/ the missus!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 28, 2005)

Best of wishes to you in losing 11, you'll do it my Friend, I know you will!!!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I have no doubt that Py can bake his way out of any jam w/ the missus!



I agree and if not he can contact Boilermaker or Emma for help


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

...whenever I'd get into trouble with the ex....I'd make my famous steaks and margaritas.....let's just say she was well fed and 'sauced'...


----------



## Devlin (Nov 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...whenever I'd get into trouble with the ex....I'd make my famous steaks and margaritas.....let's just say she was well fed and 'sauced'...



Ohh I could really go for a margaritas or two or three right now


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

I make a goooood one, using apple pucker...oops...gave away a secret....u must travel here...and sample one...or three...


----------



## Pylon (Nov 28, 2005)

Late night with class.  Got in my 45 on the bike, though.  Headed to bed, will catch up with everyone in the AM.  (Including the story of why I will have time to catch up in the AM...)


----------



## Pylon (Nov 29, 2005)

OK, so I am playing DJ for an executive meeting today...so I have some free time...

 I've been wearing a neoprene wrap on my knee the last couple of days.  It isn't really bad enough to need a brace, but it does feel better with the wrap, so I figure it can't hurt.  The only problem is the stupid things keeps sliding down when I walk around with it.  Oh well...

 In at 249 this morning, by the way.  May have been T day reminants clearing out, but I don't think so.  I have found what seems to be the right combo to get my body to respond.  A couple of times a week I dip my cals lower and eat mostly lean protein and veggies, then do my cardio late.  It has a great impact, though only a couple of times a week.  (I don't think I'd want to do it every day.)  Anyway, I think I've really learned how to listen to my body and when it is ready to respond to that kind of stimulus.  With that in mind, I'm feeling very positive about 240 by EOY.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 29, 2005)

You had me a little worried there last night, Pylon.  I thought you might have gotten fired or something and didn't have a job to go to anymore  .  Glad it was otherwise.

Sounds like you and your body are sharing a party line.  That's good.  I have no doubt you'll squash those measley pounds by the end of the year.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 29, 2005)

I was worried about the same thing!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 29, 2005)

Oh, sorry about that.  No, if that were to happen I would have stayed up and bitched about it all night.  No worries...just really bored.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2005)

bored? I just read a 7 page thread by john h. .....you're bored????


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 29, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> You had me a little worried there last night, Pylon.  I thought you might have gotten fired or something and didn't have a job to go to anymore  .



 

Pylon is one who does the firing around here.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 29, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Pylon is one who does the firing around here.


That's right, I forgot about that.  Do you have a special shirt you wear, PY?  When I lived in St. Louis, my buddy that I worked with fired two people about three months apart.  Well, it happened that he was wearing this kind of obnoxious looking Garth Brooks type collared shirt both times.  After that, everytime he wore it, people were hiding from him because they thought he was going to axe someone.   That was worth a few laughs for a while.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 29, 2005)

No special shirt, but I do wear a large black cloak with a hood and carry an hourglass and a scythe around with me...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2005)

must be bitch to get that thru airport security...


----------



## Pylon (Nov 29, 2005)

I generally ship it to my hotel.  It's just easier, you know?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I generally ship it to my hotel.  It's just easier, you know?



  

good one....


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 29, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> No special shirt, but I do wear a large black cloak with a hood and carry an hourglass and a scythe around with me...




Is this you? I knew he looked familiar!!! How goes it my Friend?


----------



## Devlin (Nov 29, 2005)

Glad to hear everything is ok.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 29, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> No special shirt, but I do wear a large black cloak with a hood and carry an hourglass and a scythe around with me...



A rare photo of Pylon going to work.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Nov 29, 2005)

pylon, i see you joined the "Cheap Undies Club"?


----------



## Pylon (Nov 29, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> pylon, i see you joined the "Cheap Undies Club"?


 Joined?  I think I might be the founder...


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## boilermaker (Nov 30, 2005)

Pylon, after getting a headache from the loud colored undies in your club member's sigs, I have decided to offer up an alternative. I called our lovely model back and had her shoot with these on....................


----------



## Devlin (Nov 30, 2005)

Much better boiler.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 30, 2005)

Definitely sexier.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 30, 2005)

Skipped the ride last night.  Two long days in a row, needed sleep too much.

 45 tonight, good day overall.  A friend at work has asked me to go to his gym tomorrow and help educate him and his wife a little as they try to get themselves on track.  He may even pop in here at some point.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 30, 2005)

Oh yeah, figured we could always use more colors around here...


----------



## bludevil (Dec 1, 2005)

don't know what it is about this journal, but I have the urge to go home and shag the old wife.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 1, 2005)

*This was in the Onion this week, and I had to share...
*

*
*

*Impersonal Trainer Couldn't Give A Fuck What You Do With Those Free Weights*

  	  	   	   November 30, 2005   	  		          

  	   	   	   LOS ANGELES???Wes Orth Jr., the man considered to be the standard-bearer for a new breed of strong and aloof impersonal trainers, could not care less about the workout regimen of his clients, many of whom say his indifference powers their adrenaline-charged, spite-filled workouts. "Sure, wave those dumbbells around, whatever," Orth said during a typically hands-off training session at his L.A. gym this weekend. "Or just sit on your fat ass???I get paid either way." Orth's newest workout video,_ Wes Orth Jr. Doesn't Give Two Damp Shits If You Live Strong Or Die Young_, debuted at the top of the Amazon DVD sales charts on Monday.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 1, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, figured we could always use more colors around here...



We need a collection set.  Perhaps 7, one for each day of the week.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 2, 2005)

nice to see that your girl changes her undies daily....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2005)

What's going on in here? I come in looking for a w/o and all I see is Undies?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 2, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> *This was in the Onion this week, and I had to share...
> *
> 
> *
> ...




Haha, good find.  I have seen some seriously unenthusiastic personal trainers in my day.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 2, 2005)

Been busy this week, haven't been in the gym, missed cardio the last couple of nights.  Just trying to stay on track with food and minimize the damage as much as possible.  Will try to be back on the boards tomorrow and catch up with everyone...


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 2, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> don't know what it is about this journal, but I have the urge to go home and shag the old wife.


    
Hang in there Brother Pylon, your in my thoughts and prayers my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 2, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Been busy this week, haven't been in the gym, missed cardio the last couple of nights. Just trying to stay on track with food and minimize the damage as much as possible. Will try to be back on the boards tomorrow and catch up with everyone...


You can do eet !!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 2, 2005)

Hang in there.  I'm sure you will be back on track in no time


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 2, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> What's going on in here? I come in looking for a w/o and all I see is Undies?



You say that like there's something wrong.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> don't know what it is about this journal, but I have the urge to go home and shag the old wife.


would the new wife have any issues with this diobolical scheme of yours?


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 3, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> What's going on in here? I come in looking for a w/o and all I see is Undies?


are you complaining??


----------



## Pylon (Dec 4, 2005)

Hey kids. 

Back from the weekend.  Hanging lights, making soup.  ('Tis the season and all that.)

Interesting week at work.  I found out at 3:30 Friday (30 min after the office closed for the Xmas party that I didn't attend) that I have a new boss...I think.  I'm not entirely certain what my job will be.  (I'm not concerned at all about having one.)  I may end up giving up my department and staying where I am.  That would be tough, but an OK move I think.

ANYWAY, just ducking in for a moment.  Will be posting the soup batches in a while.  Made a tomato chicken basil tonight, tomorrow is a low fat chicken corn chowder.  Made salmon chowder last night, but don't remember what all went in it.  If I figure it out, I'll post that one too.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 4, 2005)

Got the first soup posted, if anyone is interested....


----------



## Pylon (Dec 4, 2005)

Back in the house, back on the bike.  45 min, and they felt great.  Happy to be home.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> You say that like there's something wrong.


Undies AND a w/o is great. We can't be overun by undie desires and forget about our drive to attract those undies and what's in them


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2005)

Rocco IS a wise man...



hhmm...soup. I had a nice can of campbells last night...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 5, 2005)

Campbells?  Come on!  Soup is about as easy as it gets!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2005)

exactly! 
INSTRUCTIONS:
1)pop can
2) empty contects of can into microwave safe bowl
3) add 1 can of water and mix with soup
3) heat
4) add crackers / tobasco etc...and enjoy...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 5, 2005)

I think it's the "enjoy" part I have issue with...


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 5, 2005)

Whats up Brother Pylon???


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 5, 2005)

Why can't I use the bold type button, has something changed?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 5, 2005)

It has to do with the server updates.  I hope they get it fixed soon...


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 5, 2005)

Me too, its killin me to not be able to use my smilies and bold print!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I think it's the "enjoy" part I have issue with...



My taste buds are easy to please...remember: I ate 'chow hall food' for 5 years...go from there....


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 5, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Me too, its killin me to not be able to use my smilies and bold print!!!



*I don't know what you mean.*


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 5, 2005)

*It's not nice to tease, triple.*


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 5, 2005)

What did I do?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 5, 2005)

Why can't mine work????????????


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 5, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> What did I do?


As my 4 year old daughter would say...........you mean a me!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 5, 2005)

> Why can't mine work????????????



Mine don't work either. I thought it was my computer. I bought a new one and the first time I use it is here and things aren't working right


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 6, 2005)

I can't even post any messages in Devlins, or boilermakers Journals!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2005)

_*Wow, that's really weird guys!!!*_


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 6, 2005)

I don't know how those of you having trouble access the internet, but maybe there is some useful information here.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 6, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I don't know how those of you having trouble access the internet, but maybe there is some useful information here.



Thanks for the link, Trips.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 6, 2005)

One of the issues brought up in that link is that the quote feature isn't working.  If you modify the quote at all (delete and retype a character, add a space, etc.)  it works.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 6, 2005)

will try later...jeez this is frustrating..  if Dev or Boiler is reading this...I promise to try to post again in a day or two!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 6, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> One of the issues brought up in that link is that the quote feature isn't working.  If you modify the quote at all (delete and retype a character, add a space, etc.)  it works.



*I* don't have to do _that_.  
Have you tried *logging out and then back in?*


----------



## Pylon (Dec 6, 2005)

Well, my training class for this week was cancelled, and I don't have any travel planned, so...

WU - bike, 5 min

DB press - 30x12, 12 (WU), 60 x 10
HS incline - 90 x 10
Pec deck - 100 x 10
hammer curls - 25s x 12
BB curl - 50 x 10
cory curl - 40s x 8

pushdowns - 115 x 12
overhead ext - 70 x 12

dips (55lb assist) 6, 6
SS chins (55lb) 6 negs, 6 negs

Bent over DB row - 30s x 12
lat pulldowns - 100 x 12
BB mil press - 95 x 6
cheat laterals - 25 x 8 ea
DB shrugs - 80s x 12
hyperextends - BW x 12

5 min bike cooldown

Lifting time was around 20 min.  Go off to a slow start.  This was my first chance to lift in about a month, and was cornered after warming up by two of the trainers who wanted to see what I had been doing, how much I've lost, etc.  Once I got going it felt great, but I am filled with shame over the low weight I'm pushing around.  I didn't want to go too hard after the layoff, but that sucked.  Hoping it rebounds next time out.

Love DB shrigs, by the way.  I've been doing them with a BB.  Like these much better.

Also, a note for Archie.  Steve Savard works out at my gym, and he was in there today.  I saw him doing some light work when I started to warm up.  When I was done abotu 30 min later, I saw he had stripped off his top shirt and was getting ready for "serious" lifting.  So, he spent at least 30 minutes just warming up.  Now, he's a big dude, and clearly has done a lot of work on his appearance and condition, but...30 minutes?  How long do you think his whole routine lasts?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 6, 2005)

Hey Pylon, good to see you back in the weight room.  Don't be discouraged by the weights, they will be back to where they were in no time.  Keep at it.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2005)

yep...muscle memory is a wonderful thing!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 6, 2005)

I can only hope.  I was digusted with myself after that.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2005)

be positive:
You can only do BETTER...right?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 6, 2005)

some good numbers in there


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 6, 2005)

Heck yeah, there are some good numbers.  Some I can't do.  I can't make it to the pity party.


----------



## bludevil (Dec 7, 2005)

As others stated, it will come back fast, don't get down on yourself. Weightlifting is so mental


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 7, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> This was my first chance to lift in about a month,



You were away for a month.  It's not surprising that you lost some strength.  It always comes back.

You've got company in the 100 lb weight loss club.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 7, 2005)

looking good Pylon!! Are you going to go again sometime soon??


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 7, 2005)

Thats an excellent return imo!!! Keep your chin up with that my Friend!!!
And about Savard, he is a big guy..................but 30 minutes???
Would hate to see his regular w/o, but then again..................maybe its not too bad!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks for the support, everyone.  I've been cardioing myself to death, I think.  I just have to accept that as I loose size, I'm going to lose some power as well, as least short term.  

Speaking of which, cardio tonight....

And yes, B, I'll be back in the gym regular like over the month of Dec, I think.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 7, 2005)

45 min of cardio and a new issue of M&F.  (One armed smith rows...interesting idea, I have to say.)  Made a batch of Emma's gummi worms...raspberry lemonade flavor. Hoorah!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 7, 2005)

ooh...that means my issue will be in the mail soon!! yay!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> 45 min of cardio and a new issue of M&F. (One armed smith rows...interesting idea, I have to say.) Made a batch of Emma's gummi worms...raspberry lemonade flavor. Hoorah!


 
what...like turning to the side and using one hand to lift the bar?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 8, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> what...like turning to the side and using one hand to lift the bar?



Yes.  For instance, lift with left hand, left foot on floor, righ hand and knee on a flat bench.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 8, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yes.  For instance, lift with left hand, left foot on floor, righ hand and knee on a flat bench.


I do those with DB's.  Why take so much time to set it all up when you can just grab the DB and go?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I do those with DB's. Why take so much time to set it all up when you can just grab the DB and go?


I was thinking the same.
I was reading somewhere about usingthe smith for a different type of pulling.
Basically: while standing at your 45 degree angle, pull the weight up fiercely (but in control) let go of it...and then catch it on the way down...not sure i see the point of it...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 8, 2005)

I didn't say it was a great idea, just an interesting one.  I guess if your gym doesn't have a lot of DBs, you are pulling really hgh weights, or you want to make sure no one else uses the machine, it's worth having in the bag of tricks.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 8, 2005)

Whats up Brother Pylon??? Ready for a different book yet? I have "High Intensity Training the Mike Mentzer way" if your interested!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 8, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Whats up Brother Pylon??? Ready for a different book yet? I have "High Intensity Training the Mike Mentzer way" if your interested!!!



Yes, I'm interested.  Sorry to say I haven't finished the other one yet.  Been busy with wrapping up my classes and some changes at work (nothing major.)  I'll try to finish it as quick as I can.

My classes next quarter are Mondays on St. C, so getting together out there will be much easier on me.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 8, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm interested.  Sorry to say I haven't finished the other one yet.  Been busy with wrapping up my classes and some changes at work (nothing major.)  I'll try to finish it as quick as I can.
> 
> My classes next quarter are Mondays on St. C, so getting together out there will be much easier on me.


No rush my Friend, just letting you know I have it when you want to read it!!! Sounds great about next quarter. Glad it's nothing major, that always causes headaches!!! Later Brother Pylon!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 8, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> 45 min of cardio and a new issue of M&F.  (One armed smith rows...interesting idea, I have to say.)  Made a batch of Emma's gummi worms...raspberry lemonade flavor. Hoorah!



Somehow Emma and gummi worms don't jive together in the same sentence in my head.  Haha.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 8, 2005)

How's it going Pylon?  Making your tomato chicken basil soup tomorrow.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 9, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Somehow Emma and gummi worms don't jive together in the same sentence in my head.  Haha.



I agree Cow.  I just can not picture Emma eating junk food or candy.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 9, 2005)

Whats going on in here PY ?  Fire anybody lately ?  You don't comb your hair like "The Donald " do you ?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 9, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I agree Cow.  I just can not picture Emma eating junk food or candy.



2 boxes of SF jello, 2 packets plain gelatin, 1 package kool aid, 1 C water.  I'm telling you, they rule!  And only about 50cals for the whole batch, all from protein (low grade protien, but still...)


----------



## Pylon (Dec 9, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Whats going on in here PY ?  Fire anybody lately ?  You don't comb your hair like "The Donald " do you ?



No, nothing like that.  Although the people I work with seem to take a lot of pleasure in judging my hairstyle.  I've let it grow out a bit, and now have to actually comb it.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 9, 2005)

Didn't get to log my work last night, but got in 45 on the bike, followed by 3x10 trapeze extensions and 3x10 swiss ball crunches.

Weighed in at 244 this morning.  Also swung by the gym and had my BF checked.  It was in the 16s (I didn't get the printout.  I'll get it at lunch.)  BTW, the gym scale put me at 241.  Theirs is probably more accurate, but I'm sticking with mine, since it is the one I use the most.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2005)

u have only 16% bf??? That is AWESME! I am afraid to see what mine is...

One of the guys I work wit, just got out of the Army within a year ago...he's been growing his hair out...he can putthe top of it in a rubber band thing...
So...naturally..I have a little fun w/ him...
looks like a samuri(sp)...


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 9, 2005)

in the 16s?? That's wonderful!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 9, 2005)

Pylon, what was it before you got serious?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 9, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Pylon, what was it before you got serious?



when I started at the gym it was 23.2%.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 9, 2005)

Great job my Friend, kep it up!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 9, 2005)

OK, workout for today was longer than normal.  One of the guys I work with was interested in starting to lift, so I took him up there and kind of walked him through what I was doing, only we went easy on him so he wasn't cripled with DOMS this weekend.  Anyway...

WU - bike, 5 min

DB press - WU 30x12, x12
DB Press - 60 x 12 (up 2 reps)
HS incline - 90 x 12 (up 2 reps)
Pec deck - 105 x 12 (different machine, but up 5 lbs and 2 reps)

BB curl - 50 x 12 (up 2, but changed the order around)
Corey curl - 55 x 9 (up 15 lbs)
Hammer curl - 25 x 12 (same, but had before BB curls last time)

Tri pushdowns - 130 x 12 (up 15lbs)
overhead ext - 85 x 12 (up 15lbs)
Dips - -55lb - 10, 7.5, 5 (last time 6, 6 and SS with chins)

Chins - -55 - 3/-3, 1/-5, 1/-5 (all negs last time)
smith rows - 70 x 12 (changed from DB rows w/ 30s)
lat pulldowns - 120 x 10 (up 20lbs)

BB mil - 95 x 6
cheat laterals - 25 x 12
DB shrugs - 90s x 12 (up 10lbs)
hyperextentions - BW x 12

5 min bike (cooldown)

W/out time was much longer as I was walking him through the sets as well.  I had him do 2x10 of most things, just to get him started.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 9, 2005)

Good lookin w/o my Friend, glad your helpin someone else out!!! Keep it up, your gettin back into it now aren't ya!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o my Friend, glad your helpin someone else out!!! Keep it up, your gettin back into it now aren't ya!!!



Yeah, some of the strength came back, even though I wasn't fully recovered from Tuesday.  

Running off to a party, will catch up with everyone later tongiht or in the AM...


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 9, 2005)

nice wo Py    you're coming back strong and quick


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 9, 2005)

Pylon, do they measure your bf with calipers.  Do they charge.  I got a set at home, but I'd like to have it done by someone who knows what they are doing.  Or at least pretends to.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 9, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Pylon, do they measure your bf with calipers.  Do they charge.  I got a set at home, but I'd like to have it done by someone who knows what they are doing.  Or at least pretends to.



They use calipers, and it's part of the membership.  I mean, it only takes about 5 min a month.  I'd be kinda pissed if they charged for it.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 9, 2005)

helping someone out at the gym is always a great feeling, If he sticks with the gym...you'll have changed his life


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2005)

Had a party to attend last night, but was really in no mood to go.  That always means a danger of hanging out around the cookies for me.  

Held myself back to a handful of chips, some bites from the veggie tray, some dry turkey.  Got home and made a batch of turkey chili and a chocolate tofu pie for some friends who came by.  Overall minimal damage from the two parties this weekend.  I may finish off the pie today, just to be rid of it.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 11, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Had a party to attend last night, but was really in no mood to go.  That always means a danger of hanging out around the cookies for me.
> 
> Held myself back to a handful of chips, some bites from the veggie tray, some dry turkey.  Got home and made a batch of *turkey chili *  and a *chocolate tofu pie *  for some friends who came by.  Overall minimal damage from the two parties this weekend.  I may finish off the pie today, just to be rid of it.



Sorry had to edit your post.  I love chocolate, but not sure I could stomach chocolate tofu   

Nice job avoiding tempation at the parties


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 11, 2005)

I hear ya my Friend, but you did a Great job imo!!! I love turkey chilli, my Mother-in-Law made the family "Taco soup" last night and it was incredible!!! I'll try to get the recipe if your interested!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I hear ya my Friend, but you did a Great job imo!!! I love turkey chilli, my Mother-in-Law made the family "Taco soup" last night and it was incredible!!! I'll try to get the recipe if your interested!!!



I'm always open to new soup recipies, especially this time of year!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 11, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I'm always open to new soup recipies, especially this time of year!


K, I'll get the rcipe for you then!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Sorry had to edit your post.  I love chocolate, but not sure I could stomach chocolate tofu
> 
> Nice job avoiding tempation at the parties



Trust me, if you didn't know, you'd eat the whole thing.  It's amazing.  The tofu doesn't do much on flavor, but it makes the pie set up like you wouldn't believe.  It really is great stuff.

If you want to try it, the recipie is here.  I promise you won't be sorry.  (If you are, I will drive there and eat the pie myself.)


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 11, 2005)

Heres that soup recipe I was talking about my Friend!!!
I have increased the ingredients for a double batch, you can adjust to more/less for you!!!

*2 pounds Ground beef (Turkey if you like)
Brown in a skillet w/onion (onion is optional)
Drain grease and put in a large pot
Add :
1 1/2 cups water
2 cans pinto beans (use all liquid from can)
2 cans ro-tel (diced tomatoes and green chillis) (use all liquid from can)
2 cans corn (use all liquid from can)
2 cans stewed tomatoes (use all liquid from can)
2 packs taco seasoning
2 packs ranch dressing/seasoning mix
mix/stir ingredients in large pot, cook on high for 1 hour, then let simmer for @ 3 hours
add salt,pepper, and garlic to taste


Side note: for less spicy, get the mild ro-tel*

Hope you enjoy it, let me know my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks, Arch.  I might give that a whirl...

I'm spending today as my last chest meals before Xmas.  Had nachos and a pork sandwich watching the game.  I'll be in the gym at least twice next week (meaning probably 4 cardio only days) and then off work the rest of the year, so I should get in at least 2 lifting days the week of Xmas, cardio on the rest.  I feel like I can make 240 with a strong push.

Also, I've looked at the next few months, and laid out these goals:

Jan 27 (the wedding at Disney) - 230
March 18 (St. Patty's weekend) - 215

My goal for after that will be to reach an even 200, at which time I will eat whatever I can get my hands on, I'm sure.  The Sho-Me's might be the target for that weight.  I think at 200 I will be ready to take on some pounds in a bulk, but I want to be lean first.  200 should do it.  (My BF measurement estimates I'm at 41 lbs BF at 241, so I assume there will be some water and lean mass loss as well.  200 should be a tough goal, but doable.)


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 11, 2005)

Those are some great goals, Pylon.  I'll be pulling for you the whole way!

I made your tomato basil chicken soup today.  It was real good.  I can also see that working very well with a filet of salmon for the protein source and again, brown rice.  Damn, I put brown rice in everything, don't I?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2005)

I hold off on the rice in this, as I really like it smooth.  I think next time I would hold back the paste (or at least cut it back to a small can) and hold out half of the tomatoes until it is blended, then chop the rest fine and add them.  It would be a bit less thick and a bit more chunky, which I think would be an improvement.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 11, 2005)

Ok guys, let's get this soup down pat before I attempt it, please.

How about posting Arch's beef/turkey chili in the diet section  it sounds good.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 11, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I hold off on the rice in this, as I really like it smooth.  I think next time I would hold back the paste (or at least cut it back to a small can) and hold out half of the tomatoes until it is blended, then chop the rest fine and add them.  It would be a bit less thick and a bit more chunky, which I think would be an improvement.


I used a 6 oz. can of paste and don't think it needed even that much.  Maybe 3 oz.  I blended mine in the food processer.  I need to get a stick blender for sure.  Holding out half the tomatoes to chop would be a great idea.  I used a little ground pepper and (this is going to burn you ) half an onion.  Oh, and you didn't say how much basil to use.  I used about 8 leaves.  I didn't think it was too thick at all.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I used a 6 oz. can of paste and don't think it needed even that much.  Maybe 3 oz.  I blended mine in the food processer.  I need to get a stick blender for sure.  Holding out half the tomatoes to chop would be a great idea.  I used a little ground pepper and (this is going to burn you ) half an onion.  Oh, and you didn't say how much basil to use.  I used about 8 leaves.  I didn't think it was too thick at all.



That's about the right touch on basil.  I love my stick blender.  If you make smooth soups or sauces, they make life much easier.

But I swear, if you add devil weed to one more of my recipies, I'm taking you of the "approved" list.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 11, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Thanks, Arch.  I might give that a whirl...
> 
> I'm spending today as my last chest meals before Xmas.  Had nachos and a pork sandwich watching the game.  I'll be in the gym at least twice next week (meaning probably 4 cardio only days) and then off work the rest of the year, so I should get in at least 2 lifting days the week of Xmas, cardio on the rest.  I feel like I can make 240 with a strong push.
> 
> ...


Great goals my Friend, I'll be here the whole way too!!! I have Faith in you Brother Pylon, any help I can be, let me know!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great goals my Friend, I'll be here the whole way too!!! I have Faith in you Brother Pylon, any help I can be, let me know!!!



Thanks, Arch.  Any chance you'd be willing to follow me around 24/7 and whoop my ass if I slip up?   


Seriously, as I've said in the past, the accountability of this group has been a big part of my success.  Thanks again, everyone...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2005)

I got back with my friend who went to the gym on Friday with me.  I checked Sat. morning on his mobility.  He was driving to KC and said he was a little stiff, but not bad.  I kinda laughed and said "hmmm...OK."

Today he sent me a message... "I can't move...."    Gotta love day 2 DOMS....


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 11, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Thanks, Arch.  Any chance you'd be willing to follow me around 24/7 and whoop my ass if I slip up?
> 
> 
> Seriously, as I've said in the past, the accountability of this group has been a big part of my success.  Thanks again, everyone...


Whatever it takes my Friend, we can help each other out!!! I totally agree with you on the board thing, it's seems like an extension to our family, ya know?!!?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Whatever it takes my Friend, we can help each other out!!! I totally agree with you on the board thing, it's seems like an extension to our family, ya know?!!?



Once I get a couple of weeks of lifting under my belt again, I'll find a day to get out there and lift with you.  Are you lifting on weekends at all?  If so, how early?


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 11, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Are you lifting on weekends at all?  If so, how early?


 Pylon huddles in terror waiting for the response


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Pylon huddles in terror waiting for the response


Yeah, with Archie there may not be a good answer to that question!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 11, 2005)

I'd be afraid, very afraid to lift with Arch


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 11, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yeah, with Archie there may not be a good answer to that question!


 I am switching to w/o on M-W-F during the week, with cardio on Tu-Th-S, but will be happy to change it for you my Friend!!! On the weekend, I usually get there when I wake up, so its only like 6:30-7am usually!!!

After the first of the year, I will prolly switch back up to an every-other day routine, not sure yet!!! Will wait to see how I respond with this new routine I'm starting tomorrow!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 11, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I'd be afraid, very afraid to lift with Arch


   but why? I'm a very nice guy!!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> but why? I'm a very nice guy!!!



A nice guy who does killer workouts


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 11, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> A nice guy who does killer workouts


 I try my Friend, I try!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 11, 2005)

Damn buddy, your strength is returning quickly.  Getting back into weightlifting is always easy at first because you see those gains coming back quick.  Keep it up though; don't let plateaus ever put a damper on your training!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I am switching to w/o on M-W-F during the week, with cardio on Tu-Th-S, but will be happy to change it for you my Friend!!! On the weekend, I usually get there when I wake up, so its only like 6:30-7am usually!!!
> 
> After the first of the year, I will prolly switch back up to an every-other day routine, not sure yet!!! Will wait to see how I respond with this new routine I'm starting tomorrow!!!



That's not so bad.  After the holidays, maybe we can get together and lift some morning.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Damn buddy, your strength is returning quickly.  Getting back into weightlifting is always easy at first because you see those gains coming back quick.  Keep it up though; don't let plateaus ever put a damper on your training!




Thanx, Pimp.  It's nice to be getting back at it.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 11, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> That's not so bad.  After the holidays, maybe we can get together and lift some morning.


 That would be great my friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 11, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I'd be afraid, very afraid to lift with Arch



If I ever had the chance to workout with Arch, I'd be finishing warming up, and he'd be done with his entire workout!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 11, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> If I ever had the chance to workout with Arch, I'd be finishing warming up, and he'd be done with his entire workout!


Haha, that's probably right triple!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> If I ever had the chance to workout with Arch, I'd be finishing warming up, and he'd be done with his entire workout!



That kind of what I'm counting on!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 11, 2005)

Forgot to mention, me and the boy made black cherry/watermelon gummi worms.  They were a hit.  We used the christmas cookie cutters on them.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2005)

Well, finished up my cheat day with chili/mac and cheese mixed together and a slice of tufo pie with a big glop of peanut butter on top.

We had a couple of friends visiting with weekend, and they left a box of ho-hos in my fridge.  I've given myself leeway to eat whatever, as long as those remain untouched.  Tomorrow, they go out with the trash.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 12, 2005)

happy birthday.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 12, 2005)

Happy Birthday Pylon!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 12, 2005)

Pylon, Happy Birthday!  Enjoy your day.


----------



## bludevil (Dec 12, 2005)

happy b-day pylon, enjoy those cheat meals


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2005)

Happy B-Day, Pylon!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 12, 2005)

Happy birthday, Pylon.  Any big plans? Tofu cake?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> happy birthday.





			
				Devlin said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Pylon!





			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> Pylon, Happy Birthday! Enjoy your day.





			
				bludevil said:
			
		

> happy b-day pylon, enjoy those cheat meals





			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> Happy B-Day, Pylon!





			
				Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Happy birthday, Pylon. Any big plans? Tofu cake?



Thanks, everyone.  No cheat meals for me, though.  Got that out of my system yesterday.  (Maybe not great planning, but hey, it is what it is.)  No big plans, either.  I actually have to go to class tonight, and won't get home until late.  The folks I work with brought in lunch and got me a couple of gol lessons, which is great.  We also watched the first part of The Princess Bride.  (Great movie, and we have an auditorium, so it's a theater screen.  We'll finish it Friday.)

As my gift to me...

WU - 10 min bike
DB press - 30x12, 12 (WU) - 65 x 12 (up 5lb)
HS incline - 110 x 8.5 (up 20lb)
Pec Deck - 120 x 12 (up 15lb)

BB curl - 60 x 12 (up 10lb)
Conc curls - 20 x 8 - switched to these from cory curls.  the BB curls baked my arm, I really struggled just with 20s.
Hammer curls - 30 x 10 (up 5lb, poor ROM)

Pushdowns - 145x12 (up 15lb)
Overhead ext - 100 x 10 (up 15lb)
Dips - -40 x 6, 6, 6 (up 15lb)
SS with chins - -55 x 1/-5, -6, -6

DB BO row - 50 x 12 (ROM kinda low, switched from smith BO rows)
lat pulldowns - 120 x 12 (not great ROM here either)

BB mil press - 95 x 8 (+2 reps)
cheat lats - 30 x 9 ea (up 5lb)
Shrugs - 95s x 8 (grip gave out)
hyperextensions - BW+25 x 12

This was the best w/out I've had in some time.  Feel much stronger than last week.  Still have a ways to go, but can feel the lifts getting easier quickly.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 12, 2005)

You've got some great increases in there.    Glad to see it's coming back quickly.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 12, 2005)

Great workout, Pylon.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 12, 2005)

Happy Birthday Pylon!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 12, 2005)

Since you're always singing for the others, I thought I should do the same for your birthday.

[cue music]

Oh, he flies through the air, with the greatest of ease,
That daring young man on the flying trapeze,
His birthday's today, and all the girls he does please,
When he's out and about in his own cheap undies.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2005)

it's one of my famale bartender's b-day too...so I sang to her voice mail earlier...

(ok..in my mind..it was singing...to others...cat wailing in a dark alley...its all perception)


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Since you're always singing for the others, I thought I should do the same for your birthday.
> 
> [cue music]
> 
> ...


pretty catchy....


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 12, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I sang to her voice mail earlier...
> 
> (ok..in my mind..it was singing...to others...cat wailing in a dark alley...its all perception)



You must sing as well as I do, which is to say not at all.  

I remember in second grade, everyone had to try out for the glee club. I got as far as "My country 'tis of thee, sweet land of liberty of thee I sing", when she cut me off and said "that's enough".


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2005)

...at least u didn't get that big 'hook' thing to pull u off stage!

I would make William Hung sound good...
"She bang! She bang!"


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 12, 2005)

Great w/o my Friend, hope you have an AWESOME Birthday too BRother Pylon!!!   

P.S. I'll make sure I keep the warm-ups down to a minimum!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 12, 2005)

In honor of your birthday, I made some chicken parmesan.  I haven't had that in a while and it sure was good.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey Birthday Boy  

That was a great wo !  Up on almost everything


----------



## Pylon (Dec 12, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Since you're always singing for the others, I thought I should do the same for your birthday.
> 
> [cue music]
> 
> ...



Gosh, Trips...thanks a ton.  You make me feel so special...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o my Friend, hope you have an AWESOME Birthday too BRother Pylon!!!
> 
> P.S. I'll make sure I keep the warm-ups down to a minimum!!!



Thanks, Archie.  I appreciate it!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 12, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> In honor of your birthday, I made some chicken parmesan.  I haven't had that in a while and it sure was good.



I'm not sure how that's in my honor, but thanks!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Birthday Boy
> 
> That was a great wo !  Up on almost everything



Thanks, G.  Felt great!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 12, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Thanks, everyone.  No cheat meals for me, though.  Got that out of my system yesterday.  (Maybe not great planning, but hey, it is what it is.)  No big plans, either.  I actually have to go to class tonight, and won't get home until late.  The folks I work with brought in lunch and got me a couple of gol lessons, which is great.  We also watched the first part of The Princess Bride.  (Great movie, and we have an auditorium, so it's a theater screen.  We'll finish it Friday.)
> 
> As my gift to me...
> 
> ...



  Great workout, glad to see the increases and overall good feelings.


----------



## bludevil (Dec 12, 2005)

great job on the lifts and progression.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 12, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Since you're always singing for the others, I thought I should do the same for your birthday.
> 
> [cue music]
> 
> ...


That's pretty good, trip.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey y'all

Busy couple of days.  Finished up my managment class last night.  Got an a on the final as well.  Finance is next.

Headed to New Orleans in the morning to do a short visit and deliver reviews to my folks there.  Should be an easy trip.

Got in a full 60 on the bike tonight.  I switched from a double showing of Scrubs to one episode of Oz, which runs a bit longer.

Off to bed.  Will check in during the trip as time allows.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 13, 2005)

have a safe trip PY!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 14, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey y'all
> 
> Busy couple of days.  Finished up my managment class last night.  Got an a on the final as well.  Finance is next.
> 
> ...




  Nice cardio session.  Congrats on the A.  Have a safe trip.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey y'all
> 
> Busy couple of days. Finished up my managment class last night. Got an a on the final as well. Finance is next.
> 
> ...


Another day, another 'A'!
 
let us know about N.O...curious to see how the clean up /rebuild is coming along..


----------



## Pylon (Dec 14, 2005)

I'll keep you posted.  I read this morning that there are lots of people with basically not shelter, and there are acouple thousand trailers that are in the area that FEMA won't deploy because the city "hasn't told them where they should go."  They should string up the lot of them.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2005)

I could tell FEMA 'where to go'....


I do remember seeing something on that on 60 minutes or something...that was a good mont back...they STILL aren't deployed???


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 14, 2005)

Awesome job on the final, and great going on the cardio!!! Have a safe trip my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 14, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I could tell FEMA 'where to go'....
> 
> 
> I do remember seeing something on that on 60 minutes or something...that was a good mont back...they STILL aren't deployed???



Nope.  People still need a place to go, but nothinghas been done yet.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome job on the final, and great going on the cardio!!! Have a safe trip my Friend!!!



Thanks, Arch.  This is just an overnighter, so I'll be back home tomorrow nite.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 14, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Thanks, Arch.  This is just an overnighter, so I'll be back home tomorrow nite.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 14, 2005)

Have a safe trip


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 14, 2005)

Straight A's and 60 minutes cardio.  Not a bad day, eh?  Travel safely.


----------



## bludevil (Dec 15, 2005)

Good job on the exam and cardio. Have a safe trip as well.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 15, 2005)

Damn just as I get back you leave!  I haven't been around in the longest time I'll post why in my journal!

Just wanted to touch base and see how things are going.  I guess ya finished that class congrats bud!  Have a safe trip and be sure to get back so we can catch up!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 15, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn just as I get back you leave!  I haven't been around in the longest time I'll post why in my journal!
> 
> Just wanted to touch base and see how things are going.  I guess ya finished that class congrats bud!  Have a safe trip and be sure to get back so we can catch up!!



Heya bolt!  wondering where ya been.  I'll go check your journal and get the story.  Glad to know you're ok!  (Like I said, I get a bt nervous when firefighters/cops/security folks drop out of sight with no explanation.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 15, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Heya bolt!  wondering where ya been.  I'll go check your journal and get the story.  Glad to know you're ok!  (Like I said, I get a bt nervous when firefighters/cops/security folks drop out of sight with no explanation.


Yea I hear ya.  Its been a long time since I've seen my gym.  It started off with double shifts then hunting the more double shifts then got sick for a long time so its as good as being dead lol.  I hope this coming week will be able to change everything.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 15, 2005)

Happy birthday a few days late!  I need to look in journals more.  Hehe.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks Pimp.  I was thinking you had forsaken me.  Heck, even P-funk showed up, and he never pokes around in here!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 15, 2005)

Well, sitting in the airport in N.O., waiting for my ride home.  diet was OK on this trip, if you don't count the alcohol calories.  No workout time, but will get some in tonight when I get home.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 15, 2005)

Glad to have you back soon my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 15, 2005)

Ahhh...home sweet home.  Despite having my first flight delayed 1:33, my second flight cancelled before I even got on the first one, being changed to a different airline, having that flight delayed by an hour, then sitting in the back of a Buddy Holly deathtrap for 2 hours, made it home fine.

On a down note, I think I killed my bike at home.  I did 45 min (planned on an hour).  I usually start light and dial up the resistance as I go.  My bike has a knob that turns to increase resistance.  Anyway, I was really cracking, and I bumped the resistance up higher than normal.  I started to really feel my legs burning...then the resistance went away.  It no longer has any effect.  (For a second I thought maybe I was just really strong.)

I fear it is dead, but I'll try to crack it open tomorrow and see if I can fit it.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 15, 2005)

I can just see Pylon now...."Dear Santa, I would like a new stationary bike for Christmas.  One of the fancy ones with digital programs and heart monitor...."


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 15, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I can just see Pylon now...."Dear Santa, I would like a new stationary bike for Christmas.  One of the fancy ones with digital programs and heart monitor...."


  

Glad your back safely pylon!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 15, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I can just see Pylon now...."Dear Santa, I would like a new stationary bike for Christmas.  One of the fancy ones with digital programs and heart monitor...."


  I gues will find out if Pylon has been naughty or nice!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Ahhh...home sweet home. Despite having my first flight delayed 1:33, my second flight cancelled before I even got on the first one, being changed to a different airline, having that flight delayed by an hour, then sitting in the back of a Buddy Holly deathtrap for 2 hours, made it home fine.
> 
> On a down note, I think I killed my bike at home. I did 45 min (planned on an hour). I usually start light and dial up the resistance as I go. My bike has a knob that turns to increase resistance. Anyway, I was really cracking, and I bumped the resistance up higher than normal. I started to really feel my legs burning...then the resistance went away. It no longer has any effect. (For a second I thought maybe I was just really strong.)
> 
> I fear it is dead, but I'll try to crack it open tomorrow and see if I can fit it.


DUDE! U broke into the 'ZONE'!   ....ok, or u broke it...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 16, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I gues will find out if Pylon has been naughty or nice!



Oh...well, I'm screwed, I guess...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 16, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> DUDE! U broke into the 'ZONE'!   ....ok, or u broke it...



The latter, for sure.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 16, 2005)

Wow  , I've wore out 2 treadmills but NEVER a bike    Good job Py


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wow  , I've wore out 2 treadmills but NEVER a bike    Good job Py


Only thing I've worn out were belts and thats b/c I couldn't add any moe holes b/c I am getting to fat LOL.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 16, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Ahhh...home sweet home.  Despite having my first flight delayed 1:33, my second flight cancelled before I even got on the first one, being changed to a different airline, having that flight delayed by an hour, then sitting in the back of a Buddy Holly deathtrap for 2 hours, made it home fine.



Don't you just love airline travel?  It seems there should be a better way to deal with delays and cancellations, I just don't know what it is.

When I was going back and forth to Spain, I would fly on US Air.  Coming home, we were one of the last airlines to leave Madrid, and I was always worried about that flight being cancelled at the last minute, since I'd have to wait another day to get home.  Luckily that never happened.


----------



## bludevil (Dec 16, 2005)

glad your back home in one piece. 
Sounds like a really intense cardio session where you start breaking the equipment, Nice job


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 16, 2005)

uh oh...pylons been naught...we want details!!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 16, 2005)

No excuses, Pylon.  Even if it means Trapeeze Cardio.  Hey, that could be a new video workout series.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 16, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> No excuses, Pylon.  Even if it means Trapeeze Cardio.  Hey, that could be a new video workout series.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 16, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> No excuses, Pylon.  Even if it means Trapeeze Cardio.  Hey, that could be a new video workout series.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 17, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> No excuses, Pylon.  Even if it means Trapeeze Cardio.  Hey, that could be a new video workout series.



I...I can't even imagine what it would be....OK, I can imagine a bit...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 17, 2005)

Well, got the bike apart.  The tension strap for the flywheel was worn out, by which I mean it has broken into 2 pieces.  I'm going to try to hunt down a replacement today.  It's only about 3 years old from Sears and it's a brand they still carry.  I figure worst case is I have to order it, best case they have one in the store.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 17, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well, got the bike apart.  The tension strap for the flywheel was worn out, by which I mean it has broken into 2 pieces.  I'm going to try to hunt down a replacement today.  It's only about 3 years old from Sears and it's a brand they still carry.  I figure worst case is I have to order it, best case they have one in the store.



  That's good news.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 17, 2005)

Well, worst case it is.

The part is cheap, but not in stock.  7 business days.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 17, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Trapeeze Cardio.



Start out doing long, slow reps.  Gradually increase speed as you warm up.  Finish with an all-out sprint to the finish.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 17, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Start out doing long, slow reps.  Gradually increase speed as you warm up.  Finish with an all-out sprint to the finish.



 Ohh the images that puts in my mind


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 17, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh the images that puts in my mind


Thats whats so bad.....I dunno if I should be thinking of Ol' Py doing that!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 17, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh the images that puts in my mind


 
I agree!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 17, 2005)

OK, here's some good news...

I think I figured out the crust issue for the choc pie I've been working on.  If all goes well, I will post it tonight.  The macros as it stands will be under 100 cals per slice (a slice being 1/8 of the 8" pie, so it's a good chunk), @ 13g carbs, 4g protein, and .25g fat.  Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 17, 2005)

we will be waiting!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 17, 2005)

OK, crust is done, filling has been made and is setting.  I'm not very happy with it, though.  I've moved away from using choc chips, and it is pretty clear the fats they bring to the party are what made the filling so smooth.  I may abandon this and go to a plain filling of SF pudding and milk.  We'll see how it sets up (which is where the payoff with the tofu is usually found.)


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 17, 2005)

Whats up Brother Pylon, I'm waiting also my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 17, 2005)

Also waiting, but then when I did grocery shopping for chocolate chip cookie ingredients, I also picked up the ingredients for your chicken tomato basil soup  and Arch's beef/turkey chili.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, crust is done, filling has been made and is setting. I'm not very happy with it, though. I've moved away from using choc chips, and it is pretty clear the fats they bring to the party are what made the filling so smooth. I may abandon this and go to a plain filling of SF pudding and milk. We'll see how it sets up (which is where the payoff with the tofu is usually found.)


hurry up...I'm hungry...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 17, 2005)

Well, the pie sucks.  I mean, it's OK, but you may as well just make pudding.  Back to the drawing board.

I think the failure comes from the missing fats in the choc chips, but I have a plan for that as well...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well, the pie sucks. I mean, it's OK, but you may as well just make pudding. Back to the drawing board.
> 
> I think the failure comes from the missing fats in the choc chips, but I have a plan for that as well...


sounds like chocolate mousse...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 17, 2005)

No, mousse would be light and airy.  This was very dense, but not smooth either.  It was a bad combo, in my opinion.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 18, 2005)

W/out at my secondary gym today (and for the next couple of weeks) which means a few minor changes....

WU - bike, 10 min
WU - DB press - 25 x 12, 12

DB press - 70s x 10 *PR*
HS incline - 110 x 8
lying 30deg pec deck - 100 x 6.5 *
BB curl - 70 x 9 + 5 sec hold
Conc curl - 20 x 10 + 5 sec hold **
hammer curls - 30 x 8

tri pushdowns - 150 x 12
OH extend - 110 x 12
dips - -30x6; dip machine - 195x12, 255x9 ***
deltoid flyes - 110 x 9 ****
kneeling rope face pulls - 200 x 12 ****
BO DB row - 50 x 12
lat pulldowns - 120x6, 100x12

BB seated mil - 95 x 9 or 11 (lost count, no idea which is right)
rear lats - 25s x 8
DB shrugs - 95 x 12

hyperextends BW+45 x 12
bike - 10 min

OK, here's the notes:
* - Decided to try this instead of the pec deck for a change.  Went too heavy.  After HS incline, I don't think I want another incline move here, so I will probably switch back.
** - I went up again on BB curls, but feel very weak on these.  I'm thinking its the load from BB curls exhausting the bi's.  Any suggestions to change this to a different lift?
*** - Don't like their dip assist, so changed to a dip machine (tri pressdown.)  Though it would be good to change this a bit anyway and work the muscles a little differently.
**** - Again, not happy with the assist machine, so tried to sub in some other stuff.

I'm pretty sure the DB press is a PR, but won't swear to it. I've been working on cutting so much I haven't really kept track.  I may try to do some research on my own logs to find my best lifts so I know for sure.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 18, 2005)

Good going, Pylon.  I wouldn't change the BB curls, as it is an excellent exercise.  Perhaps lower the weight a little instead?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 18, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Good going, Pylon.  I wouldn't change the BB curls, as it is an excellent exercise.  Perhaps lower the weight a little instead?



NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO             

Sorry...I get defensive about lowering weights...   

Actually, I meant repalcing the second bicep lift (conc curl).  I'm trying to find a nice complement to go between bb curls and db hammer curls.  I did cory's for a while, but not crazy about them, and my secondary gym doesn't have a station for them anyway.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 18, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well, the pie sucks.  I mean, it's OK, but you may as well just make pudding.  Back to the drawing board.
> 
> I think the failure comes from the missing fats in the choc chips, but I have a plan for that as well...


How about yogurt or CC for some fat and creamy smoothness?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 18, 2005)

Congrats on the PR!!   Those are always nice to have 

Chinups are great for your bis (and back)


----------



## Devlin (Dec 18, 2005)

Great workout  

 You aren't the only one that gets defensive about dropping weight.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 18, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> How about yogurt or CC for some fat and creamy smoothness?



Not a bad idea.  The tofu really takes care of most of the volume, so I'd be worried about going overboard on it.  I'm thinking natty PB will handle the fats, but a dollop of yogurt might be a nice addition.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 18, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Congrats on the PR!!   Those are always nice to have
> 
> Chinups are great for your bis (and back)



Doing those as well (most days, anyway.)  I'm wondering if the answer isn't just splitting up bb curls and conc curls...


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 18, 2005)

Excellent w/o BRother Pylon, solid lifts!!! What about DB Preacher curls? You can do them one arm at a time, and go from there?!!? Good lookin PR also my Friend!!! Way to go there!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice PR!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Excellent w/o BRother Pylon, solid lifts!!! What about DB Preacher curls? You can do them one arm at a time, and go from there?!!? Good lookin PR also my Friend!!! Way to go there!!!



I thought about preachers, but it still seems like the lift would be very similar to BB curls.  I guess the preachers move the stress higher on the bi, though.  I'll give them a try and see how they feel.  

I've also thought about moving hammers up a spot, then putting the other bi move in the 3rd position.  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 19, 2005)

My vacation "officially" starts today. I'm going to spend some time going through my journals and finding my best lifts so I know what they are.  Cowpimp has been kind enough to help me put together a BW circuit I can use while my bike is out of commision, so those will be starting tonight.

Went to my wife's family party last night.  (Extended family on her dad's side, so they are poeple I see once a year and can never remember their names.)  I got a lot of "I didn't recognize you" comments, which was nice.  I did break down a little and have a few cookies, plus this great snack mix made from walnuts and corn bran cereal (I think) in a honey coating.  Great stuff.  I had about a cup, maybe a cup and a half of it.  Not to damaging.  I also took my grilled chicken instead of the BBQ soaked ham they serve.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> No, mousse would be light and airy. This was very dense, but not smooth either. It was a bad combo, in my opinion.


maybe the wya YOU would make it...Mine...well...can u say..."OH MY GAWD! QUICK! GO TO THE STORE, GET A PIE AND WE WILL NEVER MENTION OF THIS AGAIN....."


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I thought about preachers, but it still seems like the lift would be very similar to BB curls. I guess the preachers move the stress higher on the bi, though. I'll give them a try and see how they feel.
> 
> I've also thought about moving hammers up a spot, then putting the other bi move in the 3rd position. We'll see how it goes.


preachers are a dual bicep (instead of DB) and isolate. (no swinging avail. as arms pinned to the pad)
Try with the cambered bar, different grips.
I think the hammers should stay towards the end, as an isolation...lighter weight movement...


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> preachers are a dual bicep (instead of DB) and isolate. (no swinging avail. as arms pinned to the pad)
> Try with the cambered bar, different grips.
> I think the hammers should stay towards the end, as an isolation...lighter weight movement...


Good info my Friend, thank you!!! I'll be re-vising my Bicep routine to this:
BB Flex Curl
DB Preacher Curls
DB or Cable Hammer Curls

Thanks for the help Brother Burner!!!
Let me know how that routine works for ya Brother Pylon!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

I also liike the DB preachers! Good stuff! Also..when you are abot to positive fail..u can use your other hand to cheat it up a little...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 19, 2005)

Well...my bike being OOC has taken a bit of the wind out of my sails.  I ended up skipping my workout tonight, opting for milk and cookies instead.  

In the gym tomorrow.  I'm going to split up upper body into 2 workouts so I can be in the gym more often in the next 2 weeks.  Wheee!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 19, 2005)

Heya man lookin good in here!

I see some cheating going on with the diet! LOL all is well brotha you deserve it every now and again just dont make a habbit of it!

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks, Bolt.  I think the bottom line is I am sick to death of cutting.  I was ok when I could cut off the end of the night weakness by getting on the bike, but with it out of commission, I've lost my crutch.  I may just relax for the week, try to minimize the damage, and start strong after the holiday.  It would push back my goals, but I'm ahead of where I thought I would be, so I guess I won't worry too much about it.

On the plus side, I get to lift more in the next couple of weeks than I have been.  Maybe I should look at it as a 2 week bulk, then back to cutting.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

there u go. tear it up!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I also liike the DB preachers! Good stuff! Also..when you are abot to positive fail..u can use your other hand to cheat it up a little...


 One of my favorite Bi exercises.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 20, 2005)

Have fun for a couple weeks Pylon...it's good to be "human" for at least a little while!!  I have 4 christmas dinners in which to do some damage...yay!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 20, 2005)

oh yeah...and I made chili dog casserole today.....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

that definately sounds like a southern dish...

sounds goood...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks for the support, but I changed my mind.  I'm not going to let a moment of weakness push me off track.  Screw that.

Bike - WU, 10 min

BB Bench - 
65 x 10
95 x 10
135 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 1 (wanted to see where I stood.  Not as far forward as I hoped.)

HS flat press - 140 x 12

Dips - BW x 5, 6, 4 *PR - and I'm off dip welfare!!!*
CG bench - 95 x 10
rope pulldowns - 150 x 8
DB french press - 50 x 12

HS incline - 110 x 5 (drop) 90 x 3 +5 sec hold
Pec deck - 100 x 20
DB press - 50 x 7 (drop) 35 x 5
DB flye - 25 x 8

bike - 30 min (middle 9 at max resistance)

Guh.  It was interesting to see my chest wieghts drop after torching my tri's first.  But it was a good time!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

I think I am tired from just readin this....


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 20, 2005)

Awsome!!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

I think my system is feeling the effect of the milk and cookies overload, followed by the hard workout.  Blech.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 20, 2005)

Well, cookies aren't exactly a good choice for pre-workout carbs.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

sshhh......


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 20, 2005)

Good lookin w/o Brother Pylon, I like your use of drop sets, I will be using them also!!! Great job on the dips too!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice wo PY  
Congrats on the dips ! Excellent work


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice job on the dips!   Good to see you off "welfare" ... LOL


----------



## Devlin (Dec 20, 2005)

Fantastic workout   Welcome to the no dip welfare club


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm really out of it tonight.  I think the workout did more than I thought. 

I made turkey chili tonight, and then a batch of gummi worms to try to sate my sweet tooth.  (I also put off making cookies for this weekend until Thursday, the last possible minute.  We will then run out the door to my folk's place, leaving the cookies behind until Saturday afternoon.  minimal exposure = minimal damage.)

The problem is the apple kool-aid I used for gummi worms (with cranberry jello) turned out to be some kind of minty apple.  Gross.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice workout.  Way to stave off the inner demons, or at least run from them


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> but I changed my mind.  I'm not going to let a moment of weakness push me off track.  Screw that.



Good to see that a sugar-induced hastily-made decision has been replaced by a more rational one.


----------



## bludevil (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice w/o, and good job on the dips . The inner demons are always hard this time of year. I'm sure they'll get the best of me before it's over with.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 21, 2005)

No workout yet (will be headed to the gym later tonight.)

Making cookies for Xmas tonight.  I ate two of them, but in my defense I needed to check the doneness and consistency on the cookies as they came out of the oven and as they cooled.  I'm done with them now.  Really.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 21, 2005)

well, could you eat one more for me??


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Making cookies for Xmas tonight.  I ate two of them, but in my defense I needed to check the doneness and consistency on the cookies as they came out of the oven and as they cooled.  I'm done with them now.  Really.



Quality control is very important.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 21, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Quality control is very important.



I agree


----------



## Pylon (Dec 21, 2005)

sorry B.  2 was the pre-set limit.  

QC is my job, and my passion.  I made cookies for last weekend that everyone loved.  Everyone but me.  They were good, but not great.  This batch is great.  It's a standard tollhouse derivative, midified to increase chewiness and smooth texture without being gummy or undercooked.  also, I went with PB and choc swirled chips rather than just choc.  I am pleased.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 21, 2005)

OK, just so you all don't think I spent my night eating cookies, I tried CowPimps BW circuit.  

3 cycles, 30 sec max RI, 2-3 min rest between cycles:

Prisoner squats - 25 (worked on getting really low on these, should help my squats later)
Push-ups - 25
reverse hyperextensions - 25
body rows - 25
swiss ball crunches - 25
burpees - 10

Someone help...I think Pimp is trying to kill me....

I planned on doing a 4th cycle, but was pretty lightheaded after a 5 min break, so called it a day.  Hoping to get in one last trip to the gym tomorrow before the holiday weekend.

Thanks again, Pimp.  I can see this being a great road workout.  I'd just sub regular crunches for the swiss ball and maybe chair dips for the body rows.  Not perfect subs, but it lets me get in a good work load with no equipment.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Thanks Pimp.  I was thinking you had forsaken me.  Heck, even P-funk showed up, and he never pokes around in here!



Consider yourself unforsunk, or some such garbled variation of the word.  Haha.

I'm glad to see that circuit routine made you light headed.  My work here is done.  Hehe.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 22, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Consider yourself unforsunk, or some such garbled variation of the word.  Haha.
> 
> I'm glad to see that circuit routine made you light headed.  My work here is done.  Hehe.



OK, so that's not a bad sign?  Good to know I was doing it right!   

You know, I remember doing burpees in school, but I don't remeber them being that hard!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 22, 2005)

OK, against my better judgement, I have posted a couple of new pics in the gallery.  They are nothing special, but they give me a starting point for the comp and are a "you are here" kinda thing.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

hey...u weren't smiling!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2005)

Actually I think those are great pics Pylon. How much weight have you lost? Looks like some great progress


----------



## Pylon (Dec 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey...u weren't smiling!



Well, that's because I'm not happy...yet...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 22, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Actually I think those are great pics Pylon. How much weight have you lost? Looks like some great progress



Thanks, Roc.  I'm about 105 off of my max.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 22, 2005)

OK, one last workout before hitting the road...

WU - bike 10 min
WU - lat pulls 60x12, 12

Pull ups - -75x4, -90x5, -105x5 (their machine isn't good for negatives, so piled on the weight to do full reps.  ROM on the last set was very good.)

Rear lat raises - 25s x 10
lat pulls - 110 x12
BB curls - 70 x 8
Seated BB mil - 95 x 12
upright rows - 70 x 12
low cable rows - 100x12, 150x12, 200x12 (kept upping until fatigued)

side lat raises - 20s x 10
front lat raises - 20s x 8
DB shrugs - 80 x 12
hammer curls - 30 x 12 (cheated a little on the last 2)
face pulls - 100x12, 150x8 (same as low rows)
conc curl - 20 x 12ea
rope hammer curls - 60 x 12

eliptical - 30 min

I'm having an interesing time listening to the arguements in my head between the fat kid (who has been running the place for years) and the new guy (not sure what to call him) who is in charge now.  It's almost funny.

"Can we stop now?"
"No.  Keep moving."
"But we already lifted all that stuff."
"Still have to do cardio.  Keep moving."
"Can we stop at 10 minutes?"
"No."
"20?"
"No."
"Can I have a cookie when we get home?"
"No.  I'm adding resistance."
"It'll refill your glycogen stores..."
"No.  Let's go a little faster."
"You suck."

It's almost worth being schitzo just to hear the arguements.  

Anyway, off to the parent's house.  Have a good weekend, will check in Xmas eve.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

NICE WORKOUT!
Have a safe trip


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice wo PY. Some heavy lifts in there  

ROFLMAO at the voices in your heads


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 22, 2005)

Pics are looking great, Pylon!  Keep up the good work.  I'll keep you in training form while your in GR.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 22, 2005)

Have a safe trip and a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Thanks, Roc. I'm about 105 off of my max.


hey brotha! U look like u are about 1/2 the man u were! Why are you upset about that? U are kicking ass!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 23, 2005)

*Merry Christmas my Friend!!!*
Great w/o too Brother Pylon!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 23, 2005)

Hope you have a Great Christmas!!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 23, 2005)

Have a great Holiday, Pylon!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 24, 2005)

My new tension strap came today!  It's a Xmas miracle!  Hooray!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 24, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Happy holidays, Doug!



And you do the same my friend!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 24, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey brotha! U look like u are about 1/2 the man u were! Why are you upset about that? U are kicking ass!



Upset is the wrong word.  I think "unsatisfied"' is a better one.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 24, 2005)

the gym may be closed, but thanks to the fine folks at Sears, my bike is back in one piece.

Got in 60 good minutes of ride time, which should partially atone for last night and this morning.  (We were at my parent's place, and my mom is a heckuva cook...just not real healthy stuff.)  Another party tonight, might sneak back on the bike while we wait for Santa.

"How about 30 minutes?"
"Nope."
"I think the tension is too high."
"Tough."
"I'm out of water."
""You'll live."
"Can I have a cookie tonight?  It's Christmas..."
"It's not Christmas, it's Xmas eve....but maybe."
"It's an Xmas miracle."
"Ok, then no."
"You suck."


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 24, 2005)

Interesting conversation, Pylon.  Happy holidays.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> the gym may be closed, but thanks to the fine folks at Sears, my bike is back in one piece.
> 
> Got in 60 good minutes of ride time, which should partially atone for last night and this morning. (We were at my parent's place, and my mom is a heckuva cook...just not real healthy stuff.) Another party tonight, might sneak back on the bike while we wait for Santa.
> 
> ...


 
 
Merry Christmas, Pylon!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 25, 2005)

Xams is here, and Santa brought me a sore throat.  I downed a pitcher of OJ this morning (painfully aware of the calories and sugar going down with it) and watched the boy open his presents.  (Trains, trains and more trains.)  Hopefully will be able to do some bike work later.  I am headed to my sister's place tomorrow to put together a workout for her to get her ready for a ski trip in 2 months.  I'm thinking cardio and core training.  Any other thoughts?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2005)

Merry Christmas, Py!
Sorry to hear that u are not feelig well.
Maybe take the day off and let your body rest...tis the day for that...

Go with cardio, core AND legs! Have her do interval training as well..if she can go out and run...have her doi some interval sprints...gotta build up the lungs...also, where is she/ How high is she going up in elevation? The better shape u are in...the less effect the altitude will have on you. Either way...tell her not to over exert herself....she does not want altitude sicness.

But, build the legs...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 25, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas, Py!
> Sorry to hear that u are not feelig well.
> Maybe take the day off and let your body rest...tis the day for that...
> 
> ...



Thanks.  I may have no choice but to rest.  It's gotten worse as the day goes on.  Very low on energy right now, so sitting back with a hot cup of tea and relaxing...

I think she is headed somewhere near Vancouver.  She is doing some running now, mostly trying to build endurance, so I was going to incorporate some sprinting/intervals into her cardio.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 25, 2005)

Sorry you are sick.  Trains were a big theme at our household this Christmas, too.  Thomas the train is one of Nathan's favorite things.  My dad built him a table to set up his tracks on.  He also got a Percy engine and a pretty cool bridge.  Hope you feel better soon.  Off to Cleveland for me tomorrow.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks, kids.  Still not feeling great this morning, but got some extra rest, so that should help.  Just a little tightness in the chest when I try to breathe deep, which means I probably will skip cardio today (we'll see how it feels this evening.)


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 26, 2005)

Sleep is a wonderful thing when you're sick.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2005)

I concur.  Of course, it's great when you aren't sick too!

I'm using this opportunity to do some carb loading.  Nothing too bad, just  abagel or two (plain), cereal for breakfast (kashi or all bran), that kind of thing.  Mostly so I don't have to cook this early.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I concur. Of course, it's great when you aren't sick too!
> 
> I'm using this opportunity to do some carb loading. Nothing too bad, just abagel or two (plain), cereal for breakfast (kashi or all bran), that kind of thing. Mostly so I don't have to cook this early.


tha's funny...that's what I called how I ate yesterday too....
  


Hope u are feeling better!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> tha's funny...that's what I called how I ate yesterday too....
> 
> 
> 
> Hope u are feeling better!



It's amazing how we justify things, huh?

I look at as OK if I can stay in control.  I define control as hands off the bags of candy and box of Hohos that have been in my house.  So far, so good...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2005)

yesterday  was a free day. calories don't count. U didn't get the memo?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2005)

Feeling a bit better, but still run down.  A little congested, but not too bad.  got in a 3 hour nap, I'm hoping a good slep tonight will polish it off.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 26, 2005)

Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

Feeling back to about 80%, so setting my system back on it's normal track.  no more junk food, splurge food, carb loading, whatever.  

I should be able to get in at least cardio tonight.  Time for the last puch before the new year.  Who's with me?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm with you my Friend, I'm back at about 90%, still congested myself, but feeling better, not quite as run down feeling, will be back at the gym in the am!!! Glad your on the mend too Brother Pylon!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks Arch.  I'm hanging out with the boy all week, so he should keep me hopping.  I'll be getting in my work either in the afternoon or at night.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 27, 2005)

Can you finish this song: "There 2 and 4 and 8 and 8, hauling cars and hauling freight............


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 27, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Thanks Arch.  I'm hanging out with the boy all week, so he should keep me hopping.  I'll be getting in my work either in the afternoon or at night.


I hear ya there!!! Glad all is well for you and yours my Friend!!! Your pics look great my Friend, you have an excellent base!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Can you finish this song: "There 2 and 4 and 8 and 8, hauling cars and hauling freight............



Not only can I finish it, I can act it out...in my sleep...

Hey, we picked up a few Thomas movies for the boy for Xams (since they come with the trains.)  We doubled up on the 10 year anniversary movie (I found one that came with Alfie, she found one with Edward.)  We've got 2 of it.  Do you want one for your boy?  I can bring it up on my trip if he doesn't have it already.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Can you finish this song: "There 2 and 4 and 8 and 8, hauling cars and hauling freight............



...and for the record, the song goes "They're 2 they're 4 they're 6 they're 8, shunting trucks and hauling freight..."

I am filled with shame....


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I hear ya there!!! Glad all is well for you and yours my Friend!!! Your pics look great my Friend, you have an excellent base!!!



Thanks, Arch.  Still a lot of work to do, but getting much better.  I'm getting in the IM contest to start the year, so that should help keep me on track.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 27, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Not only can I finish it, I can act it out...in my sleep...
> 
> Hey, we picked up a few Thomas movies for the boy for Xams (since they come with the trains.)  We doubled up on the 10 year anniversary movie (I found one that came with Alfie, she found one with Edward.)  We've got 2 of it.  Do you want one for your boy?  I can bring it up on my trip if he doesn't have it already.


That would be great.  Let me check and see what I have already and get back to you.  I've got a train video from the library that I'll try to dub.  It's just close up trains in action.  Like the guy shoveling coal, then hitching up a car, etc....  My boy watches that religiously.  He's fascinated by it.  No words or anything, just a half hour of train stuff.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

Sounds like something Mick would enjoy.  Have you sat down and watched Polar Express with yours yet?


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 27, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Sounds like something Mick would enjoy.  Have you sat down and watched Polar Express with yours yet?


I haven't yet, though I did see it in the theatre with my wife when it first came out.  Did you know the author and the kid in the story are from Grand Rapids, MI?  I'm off to the hospital.  Keep enjoying the time with Mick.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 27, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Thanks, Arch.  Still a lot of work to do, but getting much better.  I'm getting in the IM contest to start the year, so that should help keep me on track.


Thats awesome my Friend!!!
And for the record, I liked Polar Express!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

It's a good flick.  Kept my boy interested for almost 2 hours.

Feeling pretty good as the day goes along.  Congestion is gone, sore throat mostly gone.  will probably do a full cardio session tonight.  Managing to keep myself inline on food today, despite the amount laying around.  I've been guzzling green tea all day too, which I think helps.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2005)

g'day, mate!
(Mad max was on lastnight)


Polar express was great! (of course...what Tom Hanks movie...isn't?)
I like how they explained the Christmas bell and how only those who believed an hear them...
(And I don't even have kids...beside my inner child....)


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

I not a huge Hanks fan anymore.  I liked his earlier stuff, now I think he is a bit overhyped.  

The movie was Ok, but the boy loved it, so it gets to stay in the rotation.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2005)

did u see him in 'Terminal'? Good stuff..


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> did u see him in 'Terminal'? Good stuff..



I thought it was just OK.  His best work lately was toy story.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2005)

pfft...u bake my pie yet?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

Sorry, holiday is over.  No more pie allowed in my crib.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2005)

fed ex ring a bell?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah, but if I made a pie, it would be in my crib until the fedex guy picked up.  Sorry.  Wish there was more I could do.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2005)

<cough>cop out!<cough>


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 27, 2005)

hey Pylon! glad you are better...I got over my sinus stuff on Saturday...felt good on Sunday, and now my hubby and I have been puking for 2 days...this vacation is NOT going as planned! I have spent the last week watching movies and sleeping!  (I saw Polar Express earlier today..pretty cool!)


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2005)

actually sounds like a good vacation...minus the puking, of course....


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hey Pylon! glad you are better...I got over my sinus stuff on Saturday...felt good on Sunday, and now my hubby and I have been puking for 2 days...this vacation is NOT going as planned! I have spent the last week watching movies and sleeping!  (I saw Polar Express earlier today..pretty cool!)



Any idea what the cause is?  Did ya get ahold of some bad eggnog?


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 27, 2005)

I think stomach virus...a lot of people at work have it also, and half our family now...lol...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

Did cardio, but definitely feeling a little weak.  I'm not quite all the way back, I guess.

Did 30 minutes on the bike.  I normally hit my stride around 20, tonight I was counting the seconds until I hit the 30 min mark.  Hope to get a good night's sleep and be back at it tomorrow.


----------



## bludevil (Dec 27, 2005)

Glad to hear your on your way back to recovery. Looks like a solid cardio session when not at your best.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey PY  

How ya feeling today ?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Glad to hear your on your way back to recovery. Looks like a solid cardio session when not at your best.



Thanks, Blu.  Yeah, I definitely was not at full strength last night.  Hoping it will be better today.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey PY
> 
> How ya feeling today ?



Heya G -

Feeling better.  The good news is I weighed in at 245 this morning, which means I got out of the holidays with no appreciable damage, which is about all a brother can ask for, right?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2005)

morning!
Glad to hear that u are feeling better!
What can I say...stomach viruses...they all work out in the end....


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> morning!
> Glad to hear that u are feeling better!
> What can I say...stomach viruses...they all work out in the end....



Mine was really more of a VERY mild congestion/sore throat.  Nothing coming out either end...well, nothing out of the oridinary, anyway.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2005)

I still have some congestion..but I am fine, otherwise...
Good to hear that what u had was not worse...hate being sick....


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2005)

Good day today.  Took the family to the AB brewery for a tour.  (My niece is a tour guide there.)  I had the boy yelling "free beer!" as we got off the bus.  Good times.

Working up some very simple stir fry chicken and veg for dinner, then cardio.  Feel as good as I have since before Xmas, so I think I have shaken the minor bug.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2005)

great...now I'm friggin hungry..thanks, buddy...

Sounds like a good day!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 28, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Good day today.  Took the family to the AB brewery for a tour.  (My niece is a tour guide there.)  I had the boy yelling "free beer!" as we got off the bus.  Good times.
> 
> Working up some very simple stir fry chicken and veg for dinner, then cardio.  Feel as good as I have since before Xmas, so I think I have shaken the minor bug.


 Sounds like a good time Brother Pylon!!!
Hey, I'll take a small portion of that Stir fry my Friend!!!
Glad you kicked the bug, still slightly lingering for me!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 28, 2005)

Forgot to tell you, I just picked up some Instone Vanilla and Chocolate pudding at GNC, it was only $8 bucks for a 4 pack, good stuff too!!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 28, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Good day today.  Took the family to the AB brewery for a tour.  (My niece is a tour guide there.)  I had the boy yelling "free beer!" as we got off the bus.  Good times.
> 
> Working up some very simple stir fry chicken and veg for dinner, then cardio.  Feel as good as I have since before Xmas, so I think I have shaken the minor bug.



Must be the week to do the alcohol tours.  I took the family on the Maker's Mark bourbon distilelry tour on monday.  We had to almost drag my sister's boyfriend away from the fermenting mash he was enjoying the distiller's beer way too much


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 28, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Heya G -
> 
> Feeling better.  The good news is I weighed in at 245 this morning, which means I got out of the holidays with no appreciable damage, which is about all a brother can ask for, right?



Good job !!  I'll find out Saturday how bad it went for me . LOL


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2005)

Did a full 60 minutes on the bike tonight.  I started to feel it at 40 min (as opposed to 20 last night), but pushing thru the last 20 is a heckuvalot easier than trying to push thru the last 40.

I'm through season 3 of Oz, and Netflix will be delivering season 4 tomorrow, so tonight's viewing was the first hour of "Taxi Driver."  Good stuff.


----------



## grant (Dec 29, 2005)

> pushing thru the last 20 is a heckuvalot easier than trying to push thru the last 40.



I hear that...


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 29, 2005)

good job my Friend, way to stick with it!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks Arch, Grant.  

Grilling up a mess of chicken right now.  Sorry, Arch, no delivery available.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 29, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Thanks Arch, Grant.
> 
> Grilling up a mess of chicken right now.  Sorry, Arch, no delivery available.


   
Fine, I'll just eat my Instone Vanilla pudding!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 29, 2005)

mmmm...pudding....


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 29, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Grilling up a mess of chicken right now.  Sorry, Arch, no delivery available.



Chicken. Yumm.  But since you're not delivering, I guess that I'll just get Chinese takeout.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow, I'm behind on conversation as usual.  Glad to hear you're feeling better.  Got a kick out of the train talk, as my 4 yr old son is a fan as well.  I have to admit that this talk about food and beer is torture to read for me.  Great to see you getting right back into the workouts also.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 29, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Wow, I'm behind on conversation as usual.  Glad to hear you're feeling better.  Got a kick out of the train talk, as my 4 yr old son is a fan as well.  I have to admit that this talk about food and beer is torture to read for me.  Great to see you getting right back into the workouts also.



I'm just looking forward to next week when I can start working legs again!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 29, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I'm just looking forward to next week when I can start working legs again!


Legs You gotta love that!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 29, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Legs You gotta love that!



Yeah, I don't feel like I'm really working if I can't do legs.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 29, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I don't feel like I'm really working if I can't do legs.


 I love legs too my Friend, maybe we should start a club or something, not many people like doing legs, much less LOVE them!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm with ya, Archie.  I love working legs, especially my hams.  Same with tri's.  Can't explain it.  Don't want to.

60 minutes on the bike, finished Taxi Driver.  Outstanding flick.

Here's the odd part.  About halfway thru I got a really strong craving.  Now, I've come to terms with cravings for the most part.  Pizza, breadsticks, chocolate cookies, whatever.  This was a new one.

What I wanted, more than anything else, was a big bowl of oatmeal, one scoop of banana flavored whey, 2 T of natty PB.  Still sounds really good.  Is it wrong to crave something so benign?


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 29, 2005)

Maybe you can work out some kind of exercise/movie watching endorsement with Netflix.  Start making some cash off this success you are achieving.  Good job on the bike.  How many miles does that come out to per flick?  I'm working towards Netflickmiles here.  You know, like the airlines.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Maybe you can work out some kind of exercise/movie watching endorsement with Netflix.  Start making some cash off this success you are achieving.  Good job on the bike.  How many miles does that come out to per flick?  I'm working towards Netflickmiles here.  You know, like the airlines.



   Great idea!  I'd say I log about 25-30 miles for a 2 hour movie.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> What I wanted, more than anything else, was a big bowl of oatmeal, one scoop of banana flavored whey, 2 T of natty PB. Still sounds really good. Is it wrong to crave something so benign?


hhmm...maybe you are pregnant?   


You just get some favorite exercises taht you like to do. Maybe has something to do when u see that muscle responding and want to look forward to doing it again or go more next workout. I used to hate dips...then just forced myself to do them...when I could start to add weight...then more...I got into it...same with pull-ups. Legs.....love/hate relationship... Ilike watching a decent amount on my back as I do my sets...but I HATE the DOMS afterwards...and yet...I love it when after a good leg workout..you are so wobbly on your legs...that if u step off a curb...your legs almost go out from under you. Non-gym goers just looka t u oddly...but anybody who knows 'iron' gives you that "I know" look of approval.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 30, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I don't feel like I'm really working if I can't do legs.



I'm with ya there, I like leg day almost as much as back day.  Now that I've been getting better at pullups, I like them.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2005)

doug-
u arching your back when u pull up?


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Pylon, you have any knock their socks off appetizer ideas.  I'm going to a new year's eve party and just found out some ho is brining stuffed mushrooms already.  That's my gig ordinarily (Crab, Clam and Spinach with a little Parmesan and Horseradish kick).  I need an idea.  A real dazzler.  I secretly hope she fails miserabley.  I'm


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 30, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> doug-
> u arching your back when u pull up?



Not that I'm aware of.  I do know that with steel toe boots, I tend to start swinging from the momentum, so I'll stop before I go "Tarzan."


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Pylon, you have any knock their socks off appetizer ideas.  I'm going to a new year's eve party and just found out some ho is brining stuffed mushrooms already.  That's my gig ordinarily (Crab, Clam and Spinach with a little Parmesan and Horseradish kick).  I need an idea.  A real dazzler.  I secretly hope she fails miserabley.  I'm




Got a million of them.  Any parameters I should know about?  (ingredients, effort, etc.)


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Got a million of them.  Any parameters I should know about?  (ingredients, effort, etc.)


None.  I'll stop at nothing to present the best appetizer there!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> None.  I'll stop at nothing to present the best appetizer there!



OK, let me think on it, I'll have something for you later today.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 30, 2005)

Could you post it here in case it's something other people might like to try?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

Come on, Trips.  I wouldn't leave you out...

OK, here's my first thought.  I am thinking of a savory pastry (pate a choux dough, cooked in a puff instead of eclair shape).  For the filling, something along the lines of spinach/mushrooms/cheese (ricotta? asiago?)  It wouldn't be all that hard to put together, though it would seem that way when you showed up with it.

I've got the recipies for the dough and a few filling options if you like that idea.  If not, I'll keep working on it.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Yeah, that sounds good.  Maybe crab, spinach, mushroom, chease in a cream sauce.  I've got raviolli pans to form it all in.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

Well, if you are using pate a choux dough, you don't need ravioli pans.  they are puff dough, but really easy to make.  You'd have to be careful with the sauce idea, though.  The puffs would be open (think a light and flaky bun...sort of...) so the filling needs to be thick, though not heavy.

You could also go with empanadas.  I don't know anyone who doesn't like those.

I'm just trying to keep in mind the idea that an appetizer should be small, self contained, clean, and easy to eat with fingers.  (I should admit I'm more of a dessert guy, but I'm willing to help where I can.)


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

you could also go with a filling like chicken curry, something from an italian sausage base, heck, even just melted velveeta and hamburger mixed together would be pretty good...though not real elegant, I suppose...


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well, if you are using pate a choux dough, you don't need ravioli pans.  they are puff dough, but really easy to make.  You'd have to be careful with the sauce idea, though.  The puffs would be open (think a light and flaky bun...sort of...) so the filling needs to be thick, though not heavy.
> 
> You could also go with empanadas.  I don't know anyone who doesn't like those.
> 
> I'm just trying to keep in mind the idea that an appetizer should be small, self contained, clean, and easy to eat with fingers.  (I should admit I'm more of a dessert guy, but I'm willing to help where I can.)


Well, I think I'll go the savory route.  You are using too many words I don't understand.  I'm talking puff pastry from the freezer section Open would be good.  I'll top them with the cheese to "cap" it.  I've got one mini muffin pan that would be great for that.  Can I make in advance and reheat?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

No freezer dough.  Come on, you said you were willing to work!

Pate a choux is a simple dough to make, but it isn't the same a puff pastry.  Puff is lots of layers of dough, very thin, with butter in between.  Tough to make, a little tough to work with.

Choux is a dough that you cook while making it, then bake it.  You squeeze it out onto parment in little circles, and it puffs up while cooking.  When you take it out, you puncture it with a knife to let the steam out, and it cools into a shell with an empty interior.  It's not too bad to make, but it will impress the heck out of people who don't know better.

Here is a link to the recipie I've used for the dough.  Take a look and let me know what you think.  If you are willing to tackle it, we'll talk filling.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

I also have a link to the transcript of the show, if you want to read it.  It may make life a little easier.  But I promise it looks more intimidating than it is.  If you are comfy in the kitchen (and I know you are) you'll have no problem.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 30, 2005)

OK, I read the recipie link and I can handle that.  For filling, I'm thinking crab, bacon, spinach and cheese.  What shoud I use to bind it all together and give it some zing?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

Well, the cheese should handle that, depending on the type.  Maybe gorgonzola, maybe some blue cheese, maybe a mixture?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 30, 2005)

Damn !! When did this turn into the Galloping Gourmet Forum   I take a week off and BAM !!! you guys kick it up a notch


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Damn !! When did this turn into the Galloping Gourmet Forum   I take a week ogg and BAM !!! you guys kick it up a notch



Yeah, and I'd like to thanks Boiler for putting me through this while trying to finish off my year end cut...


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 30, 2005)

I think bleu might be overpowering.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I think bleu might be overpowering.



Probably, I just really dig those two cheeses right now.

Crab plays well with cream cheese.  Maybe go that route, drop the spinach, maybe even the bacon...

Of course, at that point, you're making crab puffs.  Always popular, and people will know what they are.  Just a thought.  I have a couple of good recipies for crab puff filling if you are interested.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Anything with some sherry in it?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm sure I can find something like that, if it's what you want.  (Though, at that point I'm just running through Google...)


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 30, 2005)

How does crab, bacon, chive and a splash of sherry with a cream cheese base sound?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm not a fan of chives (as you may be aware  ) but that sounds like a good combo.

The best part of doing something like this is running all the test batches of filling anyway.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

If you are going to do test batches, maybe try one with a little cheddar melted and tossed in with the cream cheese, just to give it some bite.  I would also suggest some Old Bay for seasoning and color.  Maybe leave the puffs uncapped, sprinkle the chives (or parsley instead, but that's just me) and the old bay on top.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

Swiss might work too.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

OOOH!  What about filling the puffs with crab/bacon/cream cheese, then sprinkle on the green stuff of choice and asiago, then throw under the broiler to melt and crisp the cheese?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

Now I'm hungry.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OOOH!  What about filling the puffs with crab/bacon/cream cheese, then sprinkle on the green stuff of choice and asiago, then throw under the broiler to melt and crisp the cheese?


That's a winner right there .  Everyone loves asiago.  So, I'll make the puffs, fill them, top them with the asiago and parsley (because its a little tamer than chives) and bring them to the party.  Then I'll heat them up under the broiler and serve.  Perfect.  Thanks for the help, PY.  Maybe a little sherry in a small batch to test, too.  I'll keep track of what I use and post it if it's a hit.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> That's a winner right there .  Everyone loves asiago.  So, I'll make the puffs, fill them, top them with the asiago and parsley (because its a little tamer than chives) and bring them to the party.  Then I'll heat them up under the broiler and serve.  Perfect.  Thanks for the help, PY.  Maybe a little sherry in a small batch to test, too.  I'll keep track of what I use and post it if it's a hit.



Yeah, you'll make some friends over that.  Hey, I'll be up there in a couple of weeks...you know, if there are any left...


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yeah, you'll make some friends over that.  Hey, I'll be up there in a couple of weeks...you know, if there are any left...


What night do you prefer to meet up.  Tuesday, when you get in or Wednesday, after your meetings.  I should firm up some appointments early next week.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 30, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> What night do you prefer to meet up.  Tuesday, when you get in or Wednesday, after your meetings.  I should firm up some appointments early next week.


Burner is going to probably request the leftovers via Fedex And with any luck, there won't be any.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> What night do you prefer to meet up.  Tuesday, when you get in or Wednesday, after your meetings.  I should firm up some appointments early next week.



Either is ok, Tuesday is probably better.  I don't know how late things will run on Wednesday, but I have the day open after travel on Tuesday.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 30, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Damn !! When did this turn into the Galloping Gourmet Forum   I take a week off and BAM !!! you guys kick it up a notch



Could be worse.  We were threatening to turn Devlin's journal into a toxic waste dump.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Could be worse.  We were threatening to turn Devlin's journal into a toxic waste dump.



Yeah, this is a much better option!


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 30, 2005)

Alright you 2, enough with torturous food conversations. Some people are going hungry around here.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 30, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Alright you 2, enough with torturous food conversations. Some people are going hungry around here.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Alright you 2, enough with torturous food conversations. Some people are going hungry around here.



Hey, I'm one of them!  Blame Boiler!


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 30, 2005)

It's always someone else's fault with you, isn't it?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> It's always someone else's fault with you, isn't it?



Of course!  I'm not an insitgator...I prefer to pile on!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Regardless, it's still good eats!


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 30, 2005)

I can't wait to try out some of your guys' recipes I've seen.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> I can't wait to try out some of your guys' recipes I've seen.



Maybe you can convince one of the ladies in the house to cook for you when you get home.  Where is home, anyway?


----------



## Devlin (Dec 30, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Could be worse.  We were threatening to turn Devlin's journal into a toxic waste dump.



  I will definitely take the food talk over what they attempted to do in my journal.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

OK, Season 4, episode 1 of Oz, 60 minutes, 16.15 miles.

Tonight's random craving - frosted mini wheats cereal.  Can't explain it, just dig the stuff.

My energy level was really low tonight, probably from cutting back on cals and carbs the last couple of days for this year end push.  That's also probably why I've had cravings for cereal and oats, huh?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> you could also go with a filling like chicken curry, something from an italian sausage base, heck, even just melted velveeta and hamburger mixed together would be pretty good...though not real elegant, I suppose...


dammit and I am hungry! 




Pigs in a blanket are always party favorites....


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 30, 2005)

Do you like grits? I love 'em with a TB of Peanut butter too!!! Good stuff!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2005)

grits...w/ tobasco and pepper....


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 30, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> grits...w/ tobasco and pepper....


 That sounds killer too!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2005)

or..over on top of eggs.....


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 30, 2005)

Okay, I'm officially hungry now!!! Gonna have an Instone pudding now!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm gonna go home and have chicken and cottage cheese...


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 30, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'm gonna go home and have chicken and cottage cheese...


Thats good too!!! Have you mixed your tuna with cottage cheese?


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 30, 2005)

I think since I've started this new lifestyle, I've mixed about everything with cottage cheese!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Dec 30, 2005)

Isnt it true? That stuff just goes with everything!!

PYLON!!! I MISSED YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 30, 2005)

Damn your journal fills up fast.  Quite the popular one eh?  I slum for like 4-5 days and there are half a dozen new pages.  Haha.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Do you like grits? I love 'em with a TB of Peanut butter too!!! Good stuff!!!



Yeah, I've got just enough southern blood to really apreciate a good plate of grits.  Just straight up w/ a little butter is my fav.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Damn your journal fills up fast.  Quite the popular one eh?  I slum for like 4-5 days and there are half a dozen new pages.  Haha.



I'm as suprised as anyone.  I'm going to have to start cleaning up in here if I get so many guests!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Isnt it true? That stuff just goes with everything!!
> 
> PYLON!!! I MISSED YOU!!!!!!!!



Hmmm...and you are?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

*2005 resolutions*

OK, everyone is thinking about resoltions for 2006, but do any of you remember what they were thinking this time last year?  I started thinking about mine, and here's what I came up with...

1) *Drop weight:*  Well, I started at @290, I think, so that one is in good shape.  My goal was 250, which I hit a month or so ago.  My revised goal was 240.  Check back tomorrow for the final result on that one.

2) *Gain Strength and Flexibility: * Can't win them all, I suppose.  I've picked up on some lifts, and some flexibility  has come just with changes in my body.  But neither of these was a priority as the year went on.

3) *Spend more time with the family:  *Not bad.  I cut down on my travel schedule for the most part.  Still do a bit, but I enjoy the travel.  The time I have at home is better spent, though.

4) *Work on MBA:*  Right on track.  3.8 GPA, should finish in June.

So, 3 out of 4 ain't bad.  Anyone else?  (Tomorrow we can review goals for 2006...)


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 31, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Maybe you can convince one of the ladies in the house to cook for you when you get home.  Where is home, anyway?



Actually, my wife and I share the cooking duties.  Some days she will cook, others I will, although I tend to grill more than cook.    I was raised eating grilled food almost daily.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 31, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, everyone is thinking about resoltions for 2006, but do any of you remember what they were thinking this time last year?  I started thinking about mine, and here's what I came up with...
> 
> 1) *Drop weight:*  Well, I started at @290, I think, so that one is in good shape.  My goal was 250, which I hit a month or so ago.  My revised goal was 240.  Check back tomorrow for the final result on that one.
> 
> ...



Great goals!  Especially number 3, everyone can always work on that one.    BTW, grits are a balanced part of any southerners' breakfast, along with homemade biscuits and gravy, and fresh eggs from the barn!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 31, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm officially hungry now!!! Gonna have an Instone pudding now!!!



Is this a healthy dessert or part of a cheat meal?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 31, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> PYLON!!! I MISSED YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 31, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Is this a healthy dessert or part of a cheat meal?


Healthy, 20 grams protein, 1 carb, 2 fat, 100 calories!!!

Excellent goals AND achievements Brother Pylon!!! Keep at it my Friend


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 31, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Healthy, 20 grams protein, 1 carb, 2 fat, 100 calories!!!



Sweet!    Are they available in stores or do you order them online?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 31, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Sweet!    Are they available in stores or do you order them online?


GNC, $8 for a 4 pack, I like the chocolate the best!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 31, 2005)

*Have a Great and a Safe New Year my Friend!!!*


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy New Year PY!! Any big plans??


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

Nope, chillin' at home, finishing off this year end push on my cut, maybe watch a movie or two.  Good times...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2005)

holy schnikes! There's a LOT of whorrin' on up in this!

Happy New year!


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Dec 31, 2005)

pylon, have a safe and happy new year my man.. and keep up the good work..

i also like your resolution(s) hehe good luck with those my man

take it easy

- andy


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey PY 

Happy New Years !!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 31, 2005)

happy new year bro.. be safe!


----------



## grant (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey Py, Happy New Year!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy New Year, Pylon


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks for the warm wishes, everyone.

OK, last ride of the year.  60 min, season 4 ep 2 of Oz, 16.36 miles.  Whew.

On another note, I got my wife to give up her "girly" workout (barely broke a sweat, but at least she was working, right?)  in exchange for a run with Cowpimp's workout I am taking on the road, with a lighter load.  Here's what I had her do...

3 circuits, 10 reps each
Prisoner squats
push ups (from knees)
reverse hyperextensions
body rows (waist up only)
swiss ball db press (5 lb each hand)
swiss ball crunches
squat thrust

She finished in under 20 min (half her normal time.)  She said she felt different than with her normal work.  Mostly the heart rate being way higher.  I told her that was the idea.  

Check in next year.  Peace!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 1, 2006)

Happy 2006 everyone.

BTW, weighed in at 240 this morning, which was the goal for end of year.  the press of the last week got me to the finish, so today will be a refeed.  Next stop, 230!


----------



## grant (Jan 1, 2006)

> BTW, weighed in at 240 this morning, which was the goal for end of year. the press of the last week got me to the finish, so today will be a refeed. Next stop, 230!



Excellent work!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 1, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Happy 2006 everyone.
> 
> BTW, weighed in at 240 this morning, which was the goal for end of year.  the press of the last week got me to the finish, so today will be a refeed.  Next stop, 230!



  

Congrats on hitting your goal!!! Fantastic way to start the New Year!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 1, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Happy 2006 everyone.
> 
> BTW, weighed in at 240 this morning, which was the goal for end of year.  the press of the last week got me to the finish, so today will be a refeed.  Next stop, 230!


Awesome job my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 1, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Happy 2006 everyone.
> 
> BTW, weighed in at 240 this morning, which was the goal for end of year.  the press of the last week got me to the finish, so today will be a refeed.  Next stop, 230!



Way To Go PY


----------



## Pylon (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks, everyone!

OK, new year's refeed menu....

Had a blueberry bagel w/ natty PB, some cashews for breakfast.
Lunch: beer boiled and grilled brats
Dinner: strip steak, grilled, with garlic butter seasoning and blue cheese melted on top

Yup.  Good times...


----------



## grant (Jan 1, 2006)

> blue cheese


 blue cheese burgers...


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 1, 2006)

Great job on the 240, Pylon.   Good luck with your goals in '06.  Looking forward to meeting you and putting a hurt on that sushi restaurant in a couple of weeks.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 1, 2006)

That's great news on your progress man.  Also, great to hear you helping your wife out.  Only going to bring you closer together, IMO.  I have to say that I'm jealous that you got to eat beer brats.  Being from Chicago, I am a fan of the beer brats.    BTW, Happy New Year!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 1, 2006)

hi Pylon! It's great to see that your wife is still hanging in there...I am proud of you BOTH!!! 

HAPPY NEW YEARS!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey all...

Cleaned up my act a bit today, but still a little loose.  Headed to NOLA in the morning, plan on working hard in the gym while down there.  I'll be checking in from the road...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 2, 2006)

On the road again, he's on the road again ...


----------



## Rissole (Jan 2, 2006)

PYLON......!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 2, 2006)

wow...Rissy gave you the regular wave....Burner got a little something "special"


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 2, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Happy 2006 everyone.
> 
> BTW, weighed in at 240 this morning, which was the goal for end of year.  the press of the last week got me to the finish, so today will be a refeed.  Next stop, 230!



Great job.  230 should be no problem for you at this rate.  Your NY resolution should be to just keep it up, heh.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Prisoner squats


...do I even wanna know what these are? Sounds like someone is getting violated in the shower room....
 

Happy New year!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

...and congrats on the loss!


----------



## bludevil (Jan 3, 2006)

Awesome job on hitting your 05 weight goal, as others mentioned, 230 will be nothing.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 3, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> wow...Rissy gave you the regular wave....Burner got a little something "special"


ANd he deserved every bit of it


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...do I even wanna know what these are? Sounds like someone is getting violated in the shower room....
> 
> 
> Happy New year!




Check post 437 here.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2006)

OK, good news/bad news time.

Bad news first.  The fat kid got out last night.  Did fairly well, then had a bagel with PB (not the natty kind, either), a stack of Oreos and milk right before dinner.  

The good news...on the road, so in much better control today.  Actually, I haven't eaten much today, but have been able to take in something every 4 hours or so.  Starving now, so posting then shower then dinner.

Good news II - got to the gym at lunch...

WU - bike, 10 min
Bench - 
65 x 10
95 x 10
135 x 3
185 x 2 (3 stalled and I had to catch it on my chest and sit up with it.)
135 x 10, 10, 10

Dips - BW x 3, 4, 3 
Dragon flags - 10, 10 (see below)

rope pulldowns - 150 x 8
DB french press - 60 x 8
Incline DB - 40 x 4 (drop) 30 x 5
Pec Deck - 120 x 10
DB flat press - 40 x 5 (drop) 30 x 5
DB flye - 20 x 10

I've never been happy with my bench numbers, and I WILL get them up this year.  

I had to do drops on Db incline and flat because my tri's were flat fried and refused to hold up the wieght.  

I did the first set of dragon flags between set 2 and 3 of dips.  I'm pretty sure I'm doing them wrong, since they didn't seem all that tough.  The way I did them was on the flat bench, brought my legs up without moving my torso, then pushed my feet toward the ceiling.  (I did a couple trying to keep my body stiff and pull the whole thing up.  That was MUCH harder, so that must be the right way to do them.  I'll check in with Pimp to be sure.)

Bad news II - I pinched a nerve or something in my neck on the last rep of dips, but I think it is from rolling back on my neck during the flags.  It's still a bit stiff, but we'll see how it is in the morning.

Good news III - Didn't get in cardio with my lift, so did it back at the hotel (which has a nice fitness center.)  Got in TWO MILES on the treadmill (albeit at a very slow pace).  Even so, my previous best was about 1.25, so that's a big jump.  Also, the knee feels pretty good, even after that, so we should be all systems go to get back to leg work.  (Though squats may have to wait due to the neck.)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

Rissole said:
			
		

> ANd he deserved every bit of it


..as long as it was meant with affection..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I've never been happy with my bench numbers, and I WILL get them up this year.


how's this: U get your bench up...I'll....do...more...<cough...cough> cardio
deal?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 3, 2006)

Good lookin w/o my Friend, hope your neck is okay!! If I can help with your Bench, I will, just let me know my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice wo PY !

No doubt you will get those bench numbers up . Even if you did the dragon flags wrong my hat is off to you for trying   Those look killer


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 3, 2006)

Prison squats, dragon flags, what kind of workout are you doing?    Can't say I've heard of either.  Workout is looking good though.    When's the last time you changed up your rep scheme with your bench?  Just a thought.  The 5x5 scheme worked great for me in improving my weight.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 3, 2006)

Just posting this in yours too Brother Pylon, I finished Heavy Duty I, and I so much more enjoyed that one, you can borrow that one if you want too my Friend!!! It is more of an explanation as to why he does what he does than the philisophical reasoning behind it. A Much EASIER read too imo!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> how's this: U get your bench up...I'll....do...more...<cough...cough> cardio
> deal?



Deal!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Just posting this in yours too Brother Pylon, I finished Heavy Duty I, and I so much more enjoyed that one, you can borrow that one if you want too my Friend!!! It is more of an explanation as to why he does what he does than the philisophical reasoning behind it. A Much EASIER read too imo!!!



I may take you up on that.  I'm trying to finish the other this week.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Prison squats, dragon flags, what kind of workout are you doing?    Can't say I've heard of either.  Workout is looking good though.    When's the last time you changed up your rep scheme with your bench?  Just a thought.  The 5x5 scheme worked great for me in improving my weight.



I stole them from Cowpimp.  Shameless, I know...

I haven't really been on any program for bench, and I haven't given it much attention.  But I am going to this year.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 3, 2006)

Great workout


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Deal!


oof..wait...what did I just get myself into????


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 3, 2006)

WOW...what a workout! your body will be upset with you tomorrow!!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2006)

Pylon, it kinda sounds to me like you were doing partial dragon flags.  You should have your entire trunk off the bench except for a single point on your upper back.  You want to really retract your scapula and get all your weight on top of your shoulder blades right below the bump on the back of your neck.  Slowly lower.  I actually only do the negatives; I can't really come back up once I go down, or at least I haven't tried hard enough.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks, Pimp.  That would explain the stiff neck.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I may take you up on that.  I'm trying to finish the other this week.


Deal, no hurries my Friend, I really think you'll enjoy this other one better!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 4, 2006)

What a day.  I spent a couple of hours moving fire safes (they probably weigh about 500-600 lbs each...empty).  I had one person helping, no dolly to speak of.  Ke-yikes, those were a bitch.

More cardio tonight, 1.5 miles.  Legs soooooo tired...

I'm also working on getting my friend up and running on the boards.  (He was the help I had with the safes.)  He's posting as Kal on the board.  Stop in and say hi if you get a second.

Also, Billie has me thinking about a 5k sometime this year as well...I may never forgive her for it...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2006)

Running? Only if I'm running for my life!!! LOL!!! You should have your friend start a journal!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 4, 2006)

I introduced myself to Kal earlier tonight.  Yea, I don't know what is with you people and running.  Haven't you heard, that running is bad for you?  That's why the Lord invented cars.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> I introduced myself to Kal earlier tonight.  Yea, I don't know what is with you people and running.  Haven't you heard, that running is bad for you?  That's why the Lord invented cars.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 4, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

>



Ditto what Arch said.  


 I jog, but no way in hell am I going for a 5K


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 4, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

>



See, that's exactly what I'm talking about!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I jog, but no way in hell am I going for a 5K



The goddess of cardio who goes for an hour won't consider a 25 minute run?


----------



## Devlin (Jan 4, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> The goddess of cardio who goes for an hour won't consider a 25 minute run?



I may do an hour of cardio, but jog for 5K   nope  not gonna happen.  Atleast not for a long long while.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 4, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Running? Only if I'm running for my life!!! LOL!!! You should have your friend start a journal!!!



He plans to once he has his BF and weight measured and a plan set up...


----------



## Pylon (Jan 4, 2006)

Look, I've been against running my whole life.  I don't even run in from the car when it's raining.  It's a momentary thing, I'm sure...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> What a day. I spent a couple of hours moving fire safes (they probably weigh about 500-600 lbs each...empty). I had one person helping, no dolly to speak of. Ke-yikes, those were a bitch.
> 
> More cardio tonight, 1.5 miles. Legs soooooo tired...
> 
> ...


sounds....like a hoot....not.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 4, 2006)

You can do a 5k easy, Py.  Devlin for sure.  In fact, everyone here could do it.  Like TT said, its only 25 minutes.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 4, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> You can do a 5k easy, Py.  Devlin for sure.  In fact, everyone here could do it.  Like TT said, its only 25 minutes.



Depends on the speed you run!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 4, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Depends on the speed you run!


It's over in 13 minutes if you run like a Kenyan


----------



## Pylon (Jan 4, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> It's over in 13 minutes if you run like a Kenyan



The speed I'm going, it's like 45.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Look, I've been against running my whole life.  I don't even run in from the car when it's raining.  It's a momentary thing, I'm sure...



Hahaha, hopefully not.  Running is good for ya, but dammit it can be boring.  Someone needs to buy us all iPods...


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ..as long as it was meant with affection..


always buddy


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2006)

I would rather run outdoors than on a track....running on a treadmill would be a slow death...


----------



## Pylon (Jan 5, 2006)

Ok, the diet has fallen apart a little the last couple of days (tough not to down here.)  I've decided to enjoy myself today and start the cut up again tomorrow.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> decided to enjoy myself today and start the cut up again tomorrow.


hey! That's MY philosophy! keep it up, brotha!
(now get back at it)


----------



## Pylon (Jan 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey! That's MY philosophy! keep it up, brotha!
> (now get back at it)



No worries.  I've been getting in my CARDIO every day.  How about you?


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 5, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> No worries.  I've been getting in my CARDIO every day.  How about you?



Must be nice.  I'm on a cardio strike.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 5, 2006)

so, your thinking of a 5k huh?? I think my idea for that was temporary insanity!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 5, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> so, your thinking of a 5k huh?? I think my idea for that was temporary insanity!



Well, the STL marathon is April 8, which would be an workable schedule, I think.  Hey Arch, wanna run it with me?   

BTW Billie, if you are serious about doing a 5K, they put up a training guide here.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 5, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well, the STL marathon is April 8, which would be an workable schedule, I think.  Hey Arch, wanna run it with me?


 .................................................................... NO!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 5, 2006)

We have 5k "fun" runs all the time on base.  I have never figured out what is so fun about running.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> No worries. I've been getting in my CARDIO every day. How about you?


I've been known to walk from here to there...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> We have 5k "fun" runs all the time on base. I have never figured out what is so fun about running.


kinda the same as a 'morale check of the dorms' = raid


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> kinda the same as a 'morale check of the dorms' = raid



Hey, I love doing a morale check in the female...er...dorms.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 5, 2006)

Pylon,

See if you can find one around St. Louis during Archie's big weekend.  Then we can all do it.  I'd be up for it.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Hey, I love doing a morale check in the female...er...dorms.


I wouldn't mind doing that either...unfortunately, all they let do them were the senior NCO's....
at that time, I was but an E-3...


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind doing that either...unfortunately, all they let do them were the senior NCO's....
> at that time, I was but an E-3...



I've had to "spend the night" twice in the dorms since I've been an NCO.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 5, 2006)

I'd consider coming down on April 8th too.  But lets really accomplish something.  Like the half marathon!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2006)

did u tuck them in?


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 5, 2006)

Only when she...I mean they asked.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'd consider coming down on April 8th too. But lets really accomplish something. Like the half marathon!!!!!!


the 1st half or the 2nd? is it a relay?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 5, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'd consider coming down on April 8th too.  But lets really accomplish something.  Like the half marathon!!!!!!


We will definatly have to get together if you come down then!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 5, 2006)

Of course I will be the one cheering you on running LOL!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 5, 2006)

I think that would be a fun goal to work towards.  I don't know if I could do a 1/2 marathon though.  I wish they had a 10K.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 5, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Only when she...I mean they asked.



  I'm sure you gladly fullfilled the request  

Ughh...I can't believe I'm going to say this.....I'll do a 5K, but won't be able to make April.  I'm going to shoot for the annual Walk/Run for Diabetes which is usally in June here. 

Here is some incentitive for you guys, just imagine me jogging in front of you


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 5, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Here is some incentitive for you guys, just imagine me jogging in front of you


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 5, 2006)

Big man Py where ya at!!!  Hows work bro???  Still doing them crazy ass chain workouts for the core heh!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey kids...

Busy day, no workout.  The neck feels better, but taking it slow just to be safe.  One last day here, then jetting home tomorrow nite.

No, I am not willing to do a half marathon.  I'll be lucky to convince myself to really do the 5k.  But it's a goal.  We'll see what happens.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 5, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey kids...
> 
> Busy day, no workout.  The neck feels better, but taking it slow just to be safe.  One last day here, then jetting home tomorrow nite.
> 
> No, I am not willing to do a half marathon.  I'll be lucky to convince myself to really do the 5k.  But it's a goal.  We'll see what happens.


You better be convinced to do the 5k before I commit to coming down there!  Come on, PY, a little prep beforehand and it will be like a walk in the park.  Plus, we'll both get a new t-shirt and medal. I'm always in for a free shirt.  Plus, I think I can parlay the trip with some business down there.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 5, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> You better be convinced to do the 5k before I commit to coming down there!  Come on, PY, a little prep beforehand and it will be like a walk in the park.  Plus, we'll both get a new t-shirt and medal. I'm always in for a free shirt.  Plus, I think I can parlay the trip with some business down there.



Well, I don't know about a medal...



> All participants will receive the feeling of accomplishing a 5K race, a T-shirt, 1 fluid station, post-race food, beverages & festivities.



I like the fact they decide that everyone who participates *WILL RECEIVE THE FEELING OF ACCOMPLISHMENT!!! * What about someone who passes out after a mile?  Or quits?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 5, 2006)

There is another list of events here as well.  There is some crazy stuff there (4 hour endurance run?)


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 5, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well, I don't know about a medal...
> 
> 
> 
> I like the fact they decide that everyone who participates *WILL RECEIVE THE FEELING OF ACCOMPLISHMENT!!! * What about someone who passes out after a mile?  Or quits?


I guess the medal was in the 1/2 marathon thing I read.  So are you up for a 5K?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 5, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I guess the medal was in the 1/2 marathon thing I read.  So are you up for a 5K?


 

 um.....maybe.....

 

I think I can be ready by then.  I think.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 5, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> um.....maybe.....
> 
> 
> 
> I think I can be ready by then.  I think.


"The man who thinks he can and the man who thinks they can't are both right".  I think I read that somewhere here.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm right there with you Pylon!! Stuck on the fence....


----------



## Pylon (Jan 6, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> "The man who thinks he can and the man who thinks they can't are both right".  I think I read that somewhere here.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 6, 2006)

Up early this morning, 1.5 miles on the mill.

I'm looking forward to getting home just so I can stop the jogging.  I won't be as tempted when there is something else to do, and my legs are begging for a rest.  Going from zero to a mile and a half 3 out of 4 days is rough, but it feels like it should have a good effect on my legs, if nothing else.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2006)

'morning!
so...Dev....if u are ahead of us...um....what are u gonna be wearing? (someone else asked me to ask you...)

honest!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 6, 2006)

What is a fluid station?  And why am I asking questions about gifts for a fun run?  And, am I talking to myself again?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2006)

...if u know what ranger pudding is...you should know what a fluid station is...don't play innocent w/ me, pal..


Best guess: Fluid station: set up along the race, water / gator aid, whatever. to rehydrate as you go.


u have a problem w/ talking withyourself, Doug? Those camels aren't starting to look....attractive to you....are they???


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...if u know what ranger pudding is...you should know what a fluid station is...don't play innocent w/ me, pal..
> 
> 
> Best guess: Fluid station: set up along the race, water / gator aid, whatever. to rehydrate as you go.
> ...



No camels here, only giant penguins.  And they are a friendly bunch.  Just had coffee with one an hour ago.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2006)

they have penguins in the desert? I didn't think they were migrant birds...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 6, 2006)

Pylon....was hoping you could help me a little bit...I am making snow crab tomorrow night as a surprise for my hubby for starting school....can you suggest an easy side dish to go with it, and a nice dipping sauce??? Thanks so much !!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> they have penguins in the desert? I didn't think they were migrant birds...



Are you trying to tell me that there aren't any penguins here?


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 6, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Pylon....was hoping you could help me a little bit...I am making snow crab tomorrow night as a surprise for my hubby for starting school....can you suggest an easy side dish to go with it, and a nice dipping sauce??? Thanks so much !!


Hey Billie, do you like mussels?  They are inexpensive.  You could steam them with veggies in a white wine/butter/ liquid and serve with crusty bread.  Then you got crab legs, steamed mussels, steamed veggies.  Add some more butter to the steaming liquid and reduce it for an awesome dipping sauce for the crab legs.  Oh, and get a loaf of crusty french bread to soak up all the sauce with!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Are you trying to tell me that there aren't any penguins here?


have u seen, "billie madison"?
"oh..Mr. Penguin......."


Are you trying to tell me that there ARE penguins there?
I've seen ninja women there, but not penguins...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey Billie, do you like mussels? They are inexpensive. You could steam them with veggies in a white wine/butter/ liquid and serve with crusty bread. Then you got crab legs, steamed mussels, steamed veggies. Add some more butter to the steaming liquid and reduce it for an awesome dipping sauce for the crab legs. Oh, and get a loaf of crusty french bread to soak up all the sauce with!


dang...if I liked sea food...that would sound gooooood.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> have u seen, "billie madison"?
> "oh..Mr. Penguin......."
> *That's where I stole the idea from.   *
> 
> ...



No Emo Ninjas fortunately.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2006)

:d


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 6, 2006)

Hope you have a safe trip back home my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 'morning!
> so...Dev....if u are ahead of us...um....what are u gonna be wearing? (someone else asked me to ask you...)
> 
> honest!



Well I think for the first day probably this 






I would say this






but it would be a bitch to jog in.

Since it is a bathing suit I could go for


----------



## Pylon (Jan 7, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Pylon....was hoping you could help me a little bit...I am making snow crab tomorrow night as a surprise for my hubby for starting school....can you suggest an easy side dish to go with it, and a nice dipping sauce??? Thanks so much !!



I like BM's reply, sounds great to me.

How are you fixing the crab?  If you are going with crab legs, I would say a nice salad (I've got a recipie for a romain salad with a bacon-gorgonzola dressing that is wonderful).  Beyond that, I like broccoli with crab (just steamed for me).  Roasted asparagus is also nice (snap off the ends, rinse, toss in a little olive oil and chopped bacon, throw in the oven at about 350 until fork tender, then sprinkle on parmesean or regiano cheese and broil until melted and toasted).

For the sauce, the other suggestion is ghee, which is the classic butter dipping sauce.  Here's the instructions...

_1 pound butter

Place butter in medium saucepan over medium-high heat. Bring butter to boil. This takes approximately 2 to 3 minutes. Once boiling, reduce heat to medium. The butter will form a foam which will disappear. Ghee is done when a second foam forms on top of butter, and the butter turns golden. Approximately 7 to 8 minutes. Brown milk solids will be in bottom of pan. Gently pour into heatproof container through fine mesh strainer or cheesecloth. Store in airtight container being sure to keep free from moisture. Ghee does not need refrigeration and will keep in airtight container for up to 1 month._


----------



## Pylon (Jan 7, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey Billie, do you like mussels?  They are inexpensive.  You could steam them with veggies in a white wine/butter/ liquid and serve with crusty bread.  Then you got crab legs, steamed mussels, steamed veggies.  Add some more butter to the steaming liquid and reduce it for an awesome dipping sauce for the crab legs.  Oh, and get a loaf of crusty french bread to soak up all the sauce with!



If you are going this route, I would suggest schucking a couple of mussels, toss them in the reduced liquid and pour into a blender or hit with a stick blender until smooth.  Thicker sauce, more flavor, no added fats or carbs.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 7, 2006)

BTW, made it home fine.  Not a bad trip.  I booked for the last week of Feb to return, then found out that is right in the middle of Mardi Gras.  I've got nothing against a good party, but I don't relish trying to get in and out of my hotel in the middle of that madness.  (I am staying about 3 blocks from Bourbon Street.)


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 7, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> BTW, made it home fine.  Not a bad trip.  I booked for the last week of Feb to return, then found out that is right in the middle of Mardi Gras.  I've got nothing against a good party, but I don't relish trying to get in and out of my hotel in the middle of that madness.  (I am staying about 3 blocks from Bourbon Street.)


  Glad you made it home fine my Friend, that is a hectic time down there for sure  , better you than me


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 7, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> BTW, made it home fine.  Not a bad trip.  I booked for the last week of Feb to return, then found out that is right in the middle of Mardi Gras.  I've got nothing against a good party, but I don't relish trying to get in and out of my hotel in the middle of that madness.  (I am staying about 3 blocks from Bourbon Street.)



Mardi Gras...been there, done that a few times, got the stained shoes to show it.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 7, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Mardi Gras...been there, done that a few times, got the stained shoes to show it.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 8, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> BTW, made it home fine.  Not a bad trip.  I booked for the last week of Feb to return, then found out that is right in the middle of Mardi Gras.  I've got nothing against a good party, but I don't relish trying to get in and out of my hotel in the middle of that madness.  (I am staying about 3 blocks from Bourbon Street.)



Welcome home sir.  Man, I wish I was at that party.  I hope you made the best of it!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Welcome home sir.  Man, I wish I was at that party.  I hope you made the best of it!



Thanks, Pimp, but that party isn't for a month or so.  Feel free to make the trip down.  This is likely to be a less populated but more insane MG than normal, from what the locals have told me.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2006)

OK, trying to get my mind right after being soft on my diet while on the road.  Have a ton of finance homework to do before Monday night, my day is booked solid tomorrow, then on the road Tuesday.  To make things worse, I apparently have a new boss who doesn't know how to look at other people's schedule when he books meetings.  He set up 2 meetings on Monday, one during my gym time, one during an offsite meeting.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 8, 2006)

New bosses, oh my Friend do I feel your pain!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 8, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> New bosses, oh my Friend do I feel your pain!!!


Ditto to that man....you better get him in check real fast.  Tell him how it is!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2006)

He's a nice enough guy, but the people he is used to dealing with are "field guys" and mechanics.  It is forgein to him, I think, to be dealing with someone who knows how to keep his calendar up to date and actually has a lot on it.

On a side note, I'm having an unusually tough time with food today.  I've kept it mostly in check, but it's been a struggle to keep from diving into the big jar of peanut butter with both hands.    I think it's the aftereffect of the week in New Oreleans.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 8, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> On a side note, I'm having an unusually tough time with food today.  I've kept it mostly in check, but it's been a struggle to keep from diving into the big jar of peanut butter with both hands.    I think it's the aftereffect of the week in New Oreleans.


Now Py!  We all know what seperate the winners from the losers are those who can bounce back from a weekend of crappy eating and get RIGHT BACK ON TRACK!!!  Don't even think of screwing it up now bud!  Yes times get tuff and I know you have been dieting for a long tiem but its no longer a diet.....is a lifestyle change and eating crap is no longer part of that lifestyle!  So accept it....lol....sorry mental picture....b/c your training for the IM comp so now no slack!  Plus now I can say I'll kick your ass b/c I'll be seeing you in may!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks Bolt.  Hey, at least it's just PB, not something worse, right?  

I think it'll be OK after today.  I downed a protein shake too, which should help.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 8, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Thanks Bolt.  Hey, at least it's just PB, not something worse, right?
> 
> I think it'll be OK after today.  I downed a protein shake too, which should help.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 8, 2006)

Whenever you get that urge to binge, try doing something to take your mind off it.  Just occupying yourself can be beneficial.  Being a mechanic, I just go do something that makes my hands all dirty or greasy, then I can't eat.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 8, 2006)

I always grab a yogurt and sprinkle some splenda in it if I have a sweet tooth craving!!! Besides, PB isn't that bad is it??!!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 8, 2006)

But M-m-m-mama says, "Peanut Butter is for the devil."


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2006)

Well, I'm working on my finance homework today, plus watching football.  

And no, Pb isn't bad, but lots of cals...especially by the handful.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 8, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well, I'm working on my finance homework today, plus watching football.
> 
> And no, Pb isn't bad, but lots of cals...especially by the handful.



That's why I use a spoon.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 8, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> That's why I use a spoon.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 8, 2006)

Pylon-Put down the spoon and step away from the peanut butter jar.  Sorry, couldn't help myself, just had to say it.....


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2006)

Again, I don't use a spoon!  I scoop with both hands and smear it all over my...um...nevermind...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 8, 2006)

If you're going to eat PB, eat these.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 8, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Again, I don't use a spoon!  I scoop with both hands and smear it all over my...um...nevermind...



Ughh TMI


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> If you're going to eat PB, eat these.



I gotta say, I prefer it straight.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 8, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Thanks, Pimp, but that party isn't for a month or so.  Feel free to make the trip down.  This is likely to be a less populated but more insane MG than normal, from what the locals have told me.



Sounds interesting.  I doubt I'll end up forking over the loot to make that trip, but I will go one of these days.  That is my kind of party.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 8, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Again, I don't use a spoon! I scoop with both hands and smear it all over my...um...nevermind...


 

does this involve your dog?? 





 

by the way...thanks for the help...I like mussels, asparagus, and broccoli...but hubby does not...  I ended up making crusty rolls, and the butter sauce with some garlic crushed up in it...it was yummy   I also made fries to go with it...   my diet was total shit this weekend...one week of cutting totally ruined....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Thanks Bolt. Hey, at least it's just PB, not something worse, right?
> 
> I think it'll be OK after today. I downed a protein shake too, which should help.


 
PB is a food group all unti itself....Actually, I will do my favorite thing in the AM...have a spoonful of PB w/ my cup of coffee or energy drink 1 hour before the workout....so I am not lifting on an empty stomach..and it is also a 'dessert' for me...to crave my sweet tooth....

I use the reduced fat type. I am sure I still eat too much of it, but I could be eating worse things...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> does this involve your dog??


OH SNAP!!!! B U R N!!!!!!!!
Good one!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Well I think for the first day probably this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hhmmm...she looks and wears clothes like this AND! Can squat ponies....


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 9, 2006)

Pylon's journal has become Devlin's auxiliary picture gallery.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Sounds interesting.  I doubt I'll end up forking over the loot to make that trip, but I will go one of these days.  That is my kind of party.



Mardi Gras is a great thing to experience.  Everyone should go at least once if they can.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 9, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Again, I don't use a spoon!  I scoop with both hands and smear it all over my...um...nevermind...



That's not why they call it Peter Pan.....


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 9, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> That's not why they call it Peter Pan.....


 
  that is some funny shit....


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> That's not why they call it Peter Pan.....


    I just spit my water out all over my keyboard, that was hilarious!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 9, 2006)

Glad I could help you clean your keyboard.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah, yeah...10,000 out of work commedians, Doug wants to be funny... 

Finance class tonight.  No w/out today, feeling a little under the weather, don't want to tax my system any more than needed.  Hoping to get back at it with all my free time tomorrow...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

hey...his act is on the road!


Was'sup, Py!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 9, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> That's not why they call it Peter Pan.....


  He'll be in the tent lounge all week.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 9, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yeah, yeah...10,000 out of work commedians, Doug wants to be funny...
> 
> Finance class tonight.  No w/out today, feeling a little under the weather, don't want to tax my system any more than needed.  Hoping to get back at it with all my free time tomorrow...



Now you know why they are out of a job.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 9, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> He'll be in the tent lounge all week.



"And I'll be here until next Tuesday.  Try the veal."


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2006)

Hope you start feeling better my Friend, that stuff just won't go away!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 9, 2006)

PYLON!!! I hear ya on the whole peanut butter thing, nobody understands us!!! Now... Im off to "visit" my PB jar...


----------



## Devlin (Jan 9, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Pylon's journal has become Devlin's auxiliary picture gallery.



Opps....didn't mean to do that


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 9, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> PYLON!!! I hear ya on the whole peanut butter thing, nobody understands us!!! Now... Im off to "visit" my PB jar...


 
is this a man thing to have a personal relationship with your peanut butter jar??


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

Sorry I've been MIA....

Dev, don't worry about the pics.  They are welcome here anytime.  Billie, Cris, I expect you to chip in as well.  OK, burner, you can as well if you insist.  

Yes, a man and his PB are hard to part...so to speak.  And yes, Peter Pan is my brand of choice.  I think I like the picture on the jar.

Anyway, headed to Grand Rapids via Detroit this morning.  Will check in from the road.............


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2006)

I came in here looking for a workout and a see 1/2 naked women  

Pylon - your journal is getter better


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 10, 2006)

"Peter Pannnnn peanut butter!"  Everyone digs the Pan!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

Arrived safely after an odd trip.  Left STL 45 minutes late (after being told it would be 4 hours late) yet arrived 2 hours early.  Go figure.  

Off to the treadmill.....


----------



## Kal (Jan 10, 2006)

At least you arrived.  How much time/mileage you doing on the treadmill?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

Ta-da!   Did my first 5K jog (sort of).  It was on a treadmill, which I know isn't really the same as flat ground running, and my total time was about 46 minutes, but considering my longest run before that was 2 miles, I feel pretty darn good about it!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> At least you arrived.  How much time/mileage you doing on the treadmill?



You slipped a post in past me.  See above.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> And yes, Peter Pan is my brand of choice. I think I like the picture on the jar.


Found your home page sir:
http://www.pixyland.org/peterpan/


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Found your home page sir:
> http://www.pixyland.org/peterpan/



That was hilarious!    I should have known better after seeing the address name.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Found your home page sir:
> http://www.pixyland.org/peterpan/



Wow...that's just....wow....I'm not sure if....um....wow.....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)




----------



## dougnukem (Jan 10, 2006)

I want to know how Burner knows about a site like that?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 10, 2006)

THATS f 'ed up!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> I want to know how Burner knows about a site like that?


open chat and being a member here for over two years has it's purposes...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

...u learn things....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> THATS f 'ed up!


howdy...hottie!


----------



## Kal (Jan 10, 2006)

Good Show getting your first 5k in.  Way to go.  When are you taking it to the streets?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> Good Show getting your first 5k in.  Way to go.  When are you taking it to the streets?



baby steps, brother, baby steps...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 10, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> baby steps, brother, baby steps...


Congrats on the 5K, and I whole heartedly agree with the baby steps!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 10, 2006)

Good job Py!  Now stop being a pansy and take it outside!!!!  HEH

I hate running on treadmills but outside I LOVE it.  Don't know why!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 10, 2006)

does running that long of a distance hurt your knees at all?  i can't stand running, so i just play basketball for cardio now while im in intermural season.

congrats on the 5k


----------



## Kal (Jan 10, 2006)

I'll remember that.  Baby Steps.  Is that how you run?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> I'll remember that. Baby Steps. Is that how you run?


shin splints!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 10, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> I'll remember that.  Baby Steps.  Is that how you run?


  Thats how I run!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

Yup, small, slow...plodding steps, even.  But I did them.  That's what counts.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 10, 2006)

Congrats on the 5K!! Don't know how you did it on a treadmill.  I can't run on the treadmill, speed walk yeah, but run...nope not happening.  Now the track for me is a different story


----------



## Devlin (Jan 10, 2006)

I just have to say, the talk of Peter Pan well it brings an image to mind that kind of scary 







The guy in the middle owns Peter Pan Stables  Yeah I know him and shutter everytime I see him....


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 10, 2006)

Derby time, jersey gem, Derby time!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 11, 2006)

Yea, everytime I use a treadmill to run, I get major vertigo afterwards.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2006)

ya know, Doug-
reading about you running on a treadmill..and seeing your avi of a 'varmint'...draws the picture if you running in one of those gerbil wheel things..


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 11, 2006)

How did you know?  My secrets out.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2006)

No workout tonight.  I think the running opened to door for this stupid cold to grab hold.  Stuffed up, but otherwise OK.  Easy tonight, might hit the hot tub later.  Trying to get my finance homework done so I can take the weekend off.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 11, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Ta-da!   Did my first 5K jog (sort of).  It was on a treadmill, which I know isn't really the same as flat ground running, and my total time was about 46 minutes, but considering my longest run before that was 2 miles, I feel pretty darn good about it!



Sounds like progress to me; rock on.  Next time you'll get it in under 45.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 11, 2006)

I think it's awsome that you've started this 5k thing...I can't run on a treadmill either...my mileage the other day was fast walking ! (I feel like I'm going to fall when I try much faster...)  Maybe I just need practice!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 12, 2006)

Leaving on a jet plane...again...

Headed home this morning.  My cold is coming with me.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm sick with sinuses again too


----------



## bludevil (Jan 12, 2006)

Good job on the 5K jog, and sorry to hear about the cold.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 12, 2006)

Man, you guys almost make me NOT want to come back tp the states with all your sickness you got going.  Notice I said, ALMOST.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 12, 2006)

Hope ya feel better my Friend, I tried Sushi today, it was called a Philly roll? I just tried one piece and told the guy I was supposed to go get sushi with a Friend of mine, so whenever your ready!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2006)

u survived? bait wrapped in seaweed....think I'll stick with a nice and juicy steak...


----------



## Devlin (Jan 12, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Man, you guys almost make me NOT want to come back tp the states with all your sickness you got going.  Notice I said, ALMOST.



Hey not all of us are sick.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm not. YAY!!! But its goin around...  Hey Pylon!!! How ya doin?? CONGRATS ON THE 5K!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 12, 2006)

I've been visiting this journal so much that now I've got a cold.  Damn!    Fortunately, the drugs are making it semi-bearable.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 12, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Leaving on a jet plane...again...
> 
> Headed home this morning.  My cold is coming with me.



Damn, a travelling fool.  Where to this time?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 13, 2006)

Home?


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Home?


I think he must have run out of peanut butter.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 13, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Hey not all of us are sick.


mentally or physically?


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## Pylon (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey all...

Busy day, back in the office, trying to get through all my meetings and get home.  Feeling better, will probably take the weekend off and hit the gym Monday.

Still dealing with the new boss.  

May head to Chicago for a day next week, looks like I may see Denver the week of Feb 6th.  Burner, you going to be around that week?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 13, 2006)

Definatly rest up my Friend, you need to get better!!! Boss is still acting up huh? Want I should talk to him


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 13, 2006)

Ooo, Chi-town, my hometown.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 13, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey all...
> 
> Busy day, back in the office, trying to get through all my meetings and get home. Feeling better, will probably take the weekend off and hit the gym Monday.
> 
> ...


hell ya! I could be! As long as I do not have any clients to take around, I will make the trip!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 13, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Still dealing with the new boss.



Take a dump in his coffee.  That'll learn 'em.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 13, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Take a dump in his coffee.  That'll learn 'em.



Nah.  He's a nice enough guy, just not on the same wavelength, you know?  I figure I'll just wait and leave right after I get the money back for my MBA classes, which will be in about 6 months.  Just enough to perform really well so I can make sure they'll miss me.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 13, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hope ya feel better my Friend, I tried Sushi today, it was called a Philly roll? I just tried one piece and told the guy I was supposed to go get sushi with a Friend of mine, so whenever your ready!!!



Philly roll, huh?  Very nice.  I like those a lot.

Whenever you are ready, let me know.  We can meet at Yoshi's by Chesterfield Mall.  If you want to go when you get out of work sometime next week, let me know.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey Pylon---just stopping in to say Hi


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 14, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Philly roll, huh?  Very nice.  I like those a lot.
> 
> Whenever you are ready, let me know.  We can meet at Yoshi's by Chesterfield Mall.  If you want to go when you get out of work sometime next week, let me know.


Will definatly check my Schedule!!! What day (s) would be good for you? My best days are usually M,W,F just because on tuesdays and thursdays I have to pick up LB from school!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 14, 2006)

NMMMMmmMMmM sushi!!!  I eat sushi probably twice a week but guaranteed every sunday me and my cousin get together for it.

Ya'll ever try a rainbow roll?  Or a dancing dragon roll?  Rainbow roll is shrimp, white fish, tuna, salmon, and avacado ontop of a california roll......and the dragon is avacado and eel ontop of a california.  They are two of my favorites!  But I go through a lot of rolls a week!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm brand new to this sushi stuff, so I'm taking baby steps and trusting Brother Pylon on this one!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 14, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I'm brand new to this sushi stuff, so I'm taking baby steps and trusting Brother Pylon on this one!!!


Yea I use to be like that then one day I got one roll of everything and tried them all!  Thats the way I learned what I liked!  But now I can eat just about any of them and enjoy it....I am a very daring eater.  This sunday I made a promise to try to octopus and another diff type of roll I've never had.  Can't wait!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 14, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> This sunday I made a promise to try to octopus and another diff type of roll I've never had.  Can't wait!



If you like seafood, you'll like octopus.  I've it several times over in Spain, and it's always been good.  Cooked though, not raw.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 14, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Will definatly check my Schedule!!! What day (s) would be good for you? My best days are usually M,W,F just because on tuesdays and thursdays I have to pick up LB from school!!!



Monday and Friday are probably best.  I may head to Chicago on Wednesday.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 14, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> NMMMMmmMMmM sushi!!!  I eat sushi probably twice a week but guaranteed every sunday me and my cousin get together for it.
> 
> Ya'll ever try a rainbow roll?  Or a dancing dragon roll?  Rainbow roll is shrimp, white fish, tuna, salmon, and avacado ontop of a california roll......and the dragon is avacado and eel ontop of a california.  They are two of my favorites!  But I go through a lot of rolls a week!



At Yoshii's the rainbow is a cali roll topped with alternating strips of tuna and salmon.  

My fav is usually a crispy shrimp roll.  A bit pedestrian, I'll admit, but still my favorite.

My sister and I convinced my parents to eat sushi with us in Seattle last year.  The only restriction was nothing raw.  So we ordered a few safe things that were very good.  The irony is the only thing raw one the plate was the roll that was set on fire.  (It was a spicy tuna roll topped with a couple of sugar cubes soaked in Bacardi 151 I think, then torched for presentation.  Good stuff.)


----------



## Pylon (Jan 14, 2006)

Feeling better today, but still taking the weekend off.  I have learned in the past that if I know I am not going to work out in any way, my diet tends to fall apart.  With that in mind, I am also taking a free food weekend.  Started with some Capn' Crunch for breakfast, sesame chicken for lunch (w/ an eggroll and a crab ragoon.)  Maybe pasta for dinner, just to make the wife happy.  Going to a mild bachelor's party tomorrow (the wedding in Disney) to watch the football games, so I plan to enjoy the food there are well.  Will pull my sorry ass back on the horse Monday.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 14, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Monday and Friday are probably best.  I may head to Chicago on Wednesday.


I'll get back to you, Friday might be good though, I'll let you know for sure!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 14, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Feeling better today, but still taking the weekend off.  I have learned in the past that if I know I am not going to work out in any way, my diet tends to fall apart.  With that in mind, I am also taking a free food weekend.  Started with some Capn' Crunch for breakfast, sesame chicken for lunch (w/ an eggroll and a crab ragoon.)  Maybe pasta for dinner, just to make the wife happy.  Going to a mild bachelor's party tomorrow (the wedding in Disney) to watch the football games, so I plan to enjoy the food there are well.  Will pull my sorry ass back on the horse Monday.


Glad your feeling better my Friend!!! Take it slow, and remember the gym is always waiting for you, so when your ready, do it to it!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 14, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Feeling better today, but still taking the weekend off.  I have learned in the past that if I know I am not going to work out in any way, my diet tends to fall apart.  With that in mind, I am also taking a free food weekend.  Started with some Capn' Crunch for breakfast, sesame chicken for lunch (w/ an eggroll and a crab ragoon.)  Maybe pasta for dinner, just to make the wife happy.  Going to a mild bachelor's party tomorrow (the wedding in Disney) to watch the football games, so I plan to enjoy the food there are well.  Will pull my sorry ass back on the horse Monday.



Looks like you are really jumping off the diet wagon


----------



## Pylon (Jan 14, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Looks like you are really jumping off the diet wagon




Not jumping off, just stepping down for a day or two.  My butt is sore and needs a break.


----------



## grant (Jan 14, 2006)

Study time??


----------



## grant (Jan 14, 2006)

> Capn' Crunch for breakfast



I hope it was the Peanut Butter kind...man I dream about that stuff...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 14, 2006)

Py that may help in weight loss!  A good cheat day or two will really get that metabolism rollin!

As for sushi we better all go out after the comp!!! My god I'd like to see that bill...10 people eating sushi!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Take a dump in his coffee. That'll learn 'em.


"This tastes like shit!"
That IS shit, Austin....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Not jumping off, just stepping down for a day or two. My butt is sore and needs a break.


...then WTF are you doing w/ the Capn' Crunch....


----------



## Pylon (Jan 14, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Py that may help in weight loss!  A good cheat day or two will really get that metabolism rollin!
> 
> As for sushi we better all go out after the comp!!! My god I'd like to see that bill...10 people eating sushi!!



If we really get that many people here for the comp in May, I think that would be a fine idea!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...then WTF are you doing w/ the Capn' Crunch....




Me and the Cap'n make it hap'n!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 14, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Me and the Cap'n make it hap'n!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 15, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> My fav is usually a crispy shrimp roll.  A bit pedestrian, I'll admit, but still my favorite


I'll attest that those were very good! I also liked the crunchy rolls.  Heck, I liked them all.  Pylon will pick a good selection for you, Archie.  He did a fine job for us.

I think a huge sushi bash after the comp would be an excellent idea!

Hope the job goes better for you, Pylon.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 15, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'll attest that those were very good! I also liked the crunchy rolls.  Heck, I liked them all.  Pylon will pick a good selection for you, Archie.  He did a fine job for us.
> 
> I think a huge sushi bash after the comp would be an excellent idea!
> 
> Hope the job goes better for you, Pylon.


I'm sure he will!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 15, 2006)

Everyone loves Captain Crunch!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 15, 2006)

God I love sushi.  Any time I read, hear, or think about sushi I get the urge to buy it.  I had some yesterday as a result of that.  Haha.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 15, 2006)

Ughh all this talk of sushi is making consider trying it


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 15, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Me and the Cap'n make it hap'n!



Did someone call  ... er  ... oops, ... never mind.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 15, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ughh all this talk of sushi is making consider trying it



Come to the comp in May.  I'll hook you up.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 15, 2006)

OK, thru the weekend, ready to hit it hard Monday.  I may do full body HIT workouts this week, two days of lifting, and then 3 days of cardio, with at least 2 running 5Ks.  We'll see how it feels tomorrow.  

BTW, I'm recording 24 right now, but I think I missed the first 30 min or so.  If anyone here is an addict like me, I would appreciate a rundown.  (But PM it to me so I can wait and open it later.)

*EDIT*  Ok, 24 started late, I only missed a few minutes and was able to figure out what happened pretty quick.  Good times.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 15, 2006)

*edit*
  Oh, that crazy show that is about the never-ending 24 hours.  Sorry, don't watch it.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Everyone loves Captain Crunch!


yeah....but it does tear up the top of my mouth...texture is rough on that soft tissue....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> God I love sushi. Any time I read, hear, or think about sushi I get the urge to buy it. I had some yesterday as a result of that. Haha.


I'm that way w/ ice cream.....


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 15, 2006)

Pylon especially likes the PEANUT BUTTER kind


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yeah....but it does tear up the top of my mouth...texture is rough on that soft tissue....



I agree, but it's worth it!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2006)

Brother Pylon, I think the Fullbody HIT would do wonders for you my Friend!!! But I would suggest only 2 days a week too, you know what and how your body responds, but if I can be of any help, let me know!!! And Friday looks good so far, let you know for sure prolly wed.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 16, 2006)

What's happening, Pylon?  You've been a little scarce lately.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 16, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ughh all this talk of sushi is making consider trying it



You must!  It just sounds funky.  The taste is so clean, not fishy, and it leaves you with a totally unbloated full.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 17, 2006)

Sorry been missing, busy couple of days.  (Mondays are always packed, especially with class Monday nights.)

Anyway, got to the gym yesterday.  I decided against full body HIT, only because I want to run 5ks twice this week, so I am limiting my lifts to upper body for now.

WU - Run, 1 mile, 4.5mph, 1% grade
WU - HS flat bench 50x12, 12
HS flat - 140 x 9 +hold
HS incline - 110 x 6 +hold
Hs decline - 110 x6 +hold
Pec Deck - 100 x 10 +hold

Dips - BW x 3, 2, 1
Rope pulldowns - 160 x 9 +hold
EZ bar skulls - 60 x 10
CG DB press (flat, hammer grip)  25s x 9 +hold

10 min bike

I tried to really push on failures after finishing HD2 and some of the recent discussions on failure.  I also added the static holds to failure (or as close as I could stand) on most lifts.  I have definitely been leaving a little on the table, and not going to full failure.  I think I still have some to give, but there was a noticable difference in the lifts today.

Planning on doing a 5k run today, shooting for 4.5mph 1% grade the whole time.  The 1% is supposed to mimic the extra effort of running on flat ground.  I figure if I can get through it a couple of times a week I can work my speed up to a reasonable level by spring.  (I have already noticed that a mile on it's own is not nearly the chore it once was.   )


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2006)

how are ya liking the holds? Just sitting there...your will against the weight and gravity....holding it...holding it..arms trembling...good times! Good job!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> how are ya liking the holds? Just sitting there...your will against the weight and gravity....holding it...holding it..arms trembling...good times! Good job!



I love thinking about how they felt.  It's only while I'm doing them that they really suck.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 17, 2006)

Back from the gym.  

Did my first 5k of the week (the other scheduled for Friday.)  I'd like to stay on the 2x week plan for now.  

Speed stayed between 4mph and 4.5mph.  Total time was 44:03, which is about 2 minutes under previous time.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 17, 2006)

nICE WO py !!
Really looking good on the rope pulldowns


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I love thinking about how they felt. It's only while I'm doing them that they really suck.


I kinda like the 'suckage'...personally...

What I don't like..is that pain...usually on chest day...when your chest is screaming / searing from the workout....and the only way to make it feel better is to grab that heavy weight and pound it again...
Guess that would be the masochist in me...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 17, 2006)

hey Py...I am hoping to start training for 5k as soon as all this rain lets up  Do you think it would be a good idea to stop training legs while I'm trying for this 5k??  Right now I am thinking about doing legs on Wednesday, and then my back/bi routine on Thursday and then doing the 5k on Fridays, that way my legs won't be so sore...What is everyone elses opinion on this?? To train legs, or not to train legs?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2006)

to train, that is the answer!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 17, 2006)

Well, the running is training, isn't it?  I want to build muscular endurance, and I think lifting will lead to overtraining pretty quick.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 17, 2006)

good point


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 17, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well, the running is training, isn't it?  I want to build muscular endurance, and I think lifting will lead to overtraining pretty quick.


I disagree.  Legs are a big muscle group and training them once a week along with cardio (which is all a 5k is) would be beneficial in my opinion.  Devlin cardios the hell out of her legs after leg day!


----------



## bludevil (Jan 17, 2006)

good job on the 2minute reduction in time on the 5k. Do you have a set goal you want to run the 5k in?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 17, 2006)

I agree with Boiler on this one.  Keep training the legs while training for the race.  However, skip the leg weight workout the week prior to the actual race.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 17, 2006)

bludevil said:
			
		

> good job on the 2minute reduction in time on the 5k. Do you have a set goal you want to run the 5k in?



Just to finish.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 17, 2006)

So, if I should be weight training legs while doing 2 5k runs each week, is 1 day of training the right amount?  I can't imagine doing more than that.  I would also think that lighter weight training would be better, working on full stretch and ROM as opposed to heavy strength training.  

Thoughts?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 17, 2006)

Awesome w/o Brother Pylon!!! I love the holds too, way to go and push yourself my Friend!!! I tend to agree with BRother Triple, train like normal, but skip w/o before the actual event, and CONGRATS on your 5K, your turning into a Run Machine!!! You liked HD2, wait till you read HD1!!! Really jazzed me up my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 17, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> So, if I should be weight training legs while doing 2 5k runs each week, is 1 day of training the right amount?  I can't imagine doing more than that.  I would also think that lighter weight training would be better, working on full stretch and ROM as opposed to heavy strength training.
> 
> Thoughts?



Two runs and one leg workout per week will be fine.  Separate them by a day if you're worried, ie. run on Mon and Fri with a leg workout on Wed, or some variation of that.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 17, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Two runs and one leg workout per week will be fine.  Separate them by a day if you're worried, ie. run on Mon and Fri with a leg workout on Wed, or some variation of that.


  Excellent advice BRother Triple!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 17, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Two runs and one leg workout per week will be fine.  Separate them by a day if you're worried, ie. run on Mon and Fri with a leg workout on Wed, or some variation of that.



That's what I was thinking too.

What about the change from heavy lifting to emphasis on endurance and ROM?


----------



## Devlin (Jan 17, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I disagree.  Legs are a big muscle group and training them once a week along with cardio (which is all a 5k is) would be beneficial in my opinion.  Devlin cardios the hell out of her legs after leg day!



 That I do and honestly I think it does help decrease the DOMS.  I've noticed legs recover faster overall and think I'm seeing slight increases in weight on leg day.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 17, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> That's what I was thinking too.
> 
> What about the change from heavy lifting to emphasis on endurance and ROM?



I would not change my planned weight workout due to the running.  That is, if  you want to do strength training, do it.  If you prefer a hypertrophy routine, do that, but just don't be surprised if gains are slow or non-existant in that department.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 17, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I disagree.  Legs are a big muscle group and training them once a week *along with cardio (which is all a 5k is)* would be beneficial in my opinion.  Devlin cardios the hell out of her legs after leg day!


Hey, PY.  After rereading this I felt kinda bad.  It wasn't meant to belittle your 5K efforts.  I think it's outstanding that you are doing this twice a week and trying to improve your time.  I guess what I meant is that it really isn't different than when you ride the bike for an hour.  Know what I mean? Just worded it a little poorly.  Sorry if you took it wrong.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 17, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well, the running is training, isn't it? I want to build muscular endurance, and I think lifting will lead to overtraining pretty quick.



Yes, it is training, but the resistance isn't significant enough to impede recovery.  You don't cause microtrauma to the muscle unless there is sufficient tension, particulary in trained individuals.  In fact, the additional blood flow aids in recovery assuming you keep it low intensity.  If you start sprinting than that's another story.  Now you've jumped up the tension placed on the muscles involved in running, and recovery can definitely be impeded if you overdo it.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 18, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Yes, it is training, but the resistance isn't significant enough to impede recovery.  You don't cause microtrauma to the muscle unless there is sufficient tension, particulary in trained individuals.  In fact, the additional blood flow aids in recovery assuming you keep it low intensity.  If you start sprinting than that's another story.  Now you've jumped up the tension placed on the muscles involved in running, and recovery can definitely be impeded if you overdo it.



Thats exactly what i was gonna say


----------



## Pylon (Jan 18, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey, PY.  After rereading this I felt kinda bad.  It wasn't meant to belittle your 5K efforts.  I think it's outstanding that you are doing this twice a week and trying to improve your time.  I guess what I meant is that it really isn't different than when you ride the bike for an hour.  Know what I mean? Just worded it a little poorly.  Sorry if you took it wrong.




Not at all.  You're right, it is just cardio, even if it is really tough cardio for me.  I agree with what you said, just trying to ask the right questions for maximum results.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 18, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I would not change my planned weight workout due to the running.  That is, if  you want to do strength training, do it.  If you prefer a hypertrophy routine, do that, but just don't be surprised if gains are slow or non-existant in that department.



I'm ok with that.  My leg lifts are way ahead of my upper body, so I can afford to stay where I am on them for a while.  

So that's what a hypetrophy routine means, huh?  Good to know.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 18, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Yes, it is training, but the resistance isn't significant enough to impede recovery.  You don't cause microtrauma to the muscle unless there is sufficient tension, particulary in trained individuals.  In fact, the additional blood flow aids in recovery assuming you keep it low intensity.  If you start sprinting than that's another story.  Now you've jumped up the tension placed on the muscles involved in running, and recovery can definitely be impeded if you overdo it.



I don't expect to do much sprinting.  I think I'll try a hypertrophy approach for a couple of weeks and see how it works out.  I may cycle back and forth to keep it fresh between now and May anyway.



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thats exactly what i was gonna say



Good answer, G.  I think I'm going to follow Pimp around for a while and say this every time he opens is mouth.  I'll look so smart....


----------



## Pylon (Jan 18, 2006)

BTW, I also decided to take a break from cutting.  This is not a "eat whatever ain't moving" kind of break.  I'm going to keep everything clean, but up the cals and carbs a little.  I've got the trip to Disney coming up next week, and I know I'll be eating a lot down there, so any work on cutting this week would be mostly wasted.  I'd rather relax a bit now, then be ready for a better cut when I get back.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> That's what I was thinking too.
> 
> What about the change from heavy lifting to emphasis on endurance and ROM?


well, you are already doing endurance training by running, right? I say still hit the squats heavy...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 18, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> BTW, I also decided to take a break from cutting.  This is not a "eat whatever ain't moving" kind of break.  I'm going to keep everything clean, but up the cals and carbs a little.  I've got the trip to Disney coming up next week, and I know I'll be eating a lot down there, so any work on cutting this week would be mostly wasted.  I'd rather relax a bit now, then be ready for a better cut when I get back.



You could always take along some packaged MRPs, and then while the others are chowing down on junk food, you could mix up a drink.  Perhaps not for meals, but at least for snack-time.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 18, 2006)

i like tt's idea for your trip - enjoy it, but don't forget your goals and take a step backwards.

these workouts look awesome by the way.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 18, 2006)

I'd say after all the cutting that you've done, it probably is time for you to take a break from it...it will be good for you physically, and probably mentally too...relax and enjoy yourself!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks, kids.  I'm not really worried about the food I'll get on vacation, but I know I'll get lots of it.  (And that's ok with me!)

Got to the gym with the intent of lifting then doing yoga.  However, I was the only one doing it, so the instructor grabbed me once I warmed up.  I ended up not lifting, so I will try to get it in tomorrow before I go to Chicago (assuming I still go, which is about 90% sure right now.)

We did an hour, did a few different poses (forward fold, warrior 2, downward dog, spinal twist.)  All good stuff, feel very relaxed and loose.  Looking forward to another session Friday.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2006)

hmm..the thought of you bent over with your legs behind your head does not make for a good visualization....
  


Now...billie doing that in her boots.....


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 18, 2006)

Have a safe trip my Friend, are you gonna be in town Friday?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 18, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> > Originally Posted by gwcaton
> > Thats exactly what i was gonna say
> 
> 
> Good answer, G.  I think I'm going to follow Pimp around for a while and say this every time he opens is mouth.  I'll look so smart....



Damn !!!  I can't fool anybody


----------



## Devlin (Jan 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hmm..the thought of you bent over with your legs behind your head does not make for a good visualization....
> 
> 
> 
> Now...billie doing that in her boots.....



Ohh thanks Burner...you just had to put the image of Pylon with his legs behind his head in my mind.  That's not a position for a man


----------



## Pylon (Jan 18, 2006)

OK, no trip to Chicago, so I get an extra day at home.  That means lifting tomorrow.  

For the record, I can feel the shock to my system from the yoga.  For anyone who thinks it's not tough, give it a shot.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 18, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh thanks Burner...you just had to put the image of Pylon with his legs behind his head in my mind.  That's not a position for a man



I have to agree, that one is just for the ladies...


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 18, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I have to agree, that one is just for the ladies...


You gotta be able to do that if your trapeeze career is going to go anywhere!  Now Billie in her boots as your partner........That could also help your cause immensely.


----------



## Kal (Jan 18, 2006)

come on now...I've got to work with this guy.  the visuals are really gonna screw up the dynamics at work...

Seriously, glad you enjoyed it Pylon.  Gonna add it to your routine?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 19, 2006)

hiya Pylon...did I hear you want a Yoga Partner?? You twist..I'll hold....


----------



## Pylon (Jan 19, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hiya Pylon...did I hear you want a Yoga Partner?? You twist..I'll hold....



Deal!

Eat your heart out, Burner!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 19, 2006)

Lifting day today, back/delt/bi's....

WU - run, 1 mi, 5mph

T bar row - 45x12, x12

Pullups (wide grip/close palms in grip) - -55 x 3/2, 2.5/4, 3/3
T bar - 90 x 9+hold
lat pulldowns - 120 x 9+hold
rear laterals - 25s x 9+hold

seated smith mil press - 90 x 8
cable upright rows - 150 x 12
lat raise - 20s x 8+hold
front raise - 20s x 8
db shrugs - 95s x 8 (grip gave out, could have gotten a couple more I think)

BB curl - 70 x 8 (low ROM, was out of gas at this point)
CG palms up pulldown* - 80 x 12
hammer curls - 30s x 4 (drop) 20s x 4

bike, 5 min cooldown

One of the best w/outs I've had in a long time.  Not sure what the difference was, may be the run to start.  (Happy to report that 1 mile at that rate is not really pushing hard anymore!   )  Needed about 5 min sitting before I could get in the shower, still dragging a bit an shaky.  In a good way.

Also, I had no idea how much I would feel yesterday's yoga session until I started.  I am very excited about adding this to my routine.  The friend getting married next week is tryingto get his fiance interested as well, so I may convince my wife to give it a shot.  I think it would be right up her alley, plus help her stress levels and give her something to do outside the house.

*Took these from the Mentzer book.  He's right, they are great for bi's.  80 was light, but I was so gassed at that point I was just happy to finish.  These stay in.  They are the peice I have been looking for between BB and hammer curls.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2006)

glad ya had a great workout! I love that 'high' when u have a good WO.

How do you hold hte DB's when u shrug them? have u tried having the DB angles so your thumb and forefinger are up against the weigtht? Unless just my imagination, I think it helps me hold on a few more reps...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> so I may convince my wife to give it a shot. I think it would be right up her alley, plus help her stress levels and give her something to do outside the house.


not to mention the fact of making her more 'bendy' as a plus...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 19, 2006)

Incredible wo BRother Pylon!!! Mentzer knows his stuff doesn't he!!! I sent you a pm, tomorrow is on if you want, but I have no idea how to get there!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice wo PY ! 

I'll have to try Db shrugs some day. Congrats on 1 mile being not as hard anymore


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 19, 2006)

Looking great, Pylon.  Those cable upright rows caught my eye.  Nice numbers everywhere


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 19, 2006)

Atta guy Pylon!  Hittin it hard, like usual. On the palm up pulldowns, are your palms really up, with your wrists all extended like? Or, just palms toward you?...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2006)

Kickin ass as always way to go big guy!!!  Back to some weights eh?  No more of that asian basement torture chain stuff?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 20, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Atta guy Pylon!  Hittin it hard, like usual. On the palm up pulldowns, are your palms really up, with your wrists all extended like? Or, just palms toward you?...



I did them will palms toward me, like a chin up grip.  I'm not positive that's what he meant, but it was still a great feeling.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2006)

Aloha! How's things on this lovely Friday morning? (I ma always in a good mood  when it snows....)


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 20, 2006)

hiya!  Nice workout

speaking of the wifey...how is she coming along with her training and goals??


----------



## Pylon (Jan 20, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hiya!  Nice workout
> 
> speaking of the wifey...how is she coming along with her training and goals??



Um.......well........um........


----------



## Pylon (Jan 20, 2006)

I backed off of my planed 5k run today.  Instead I worked on distance with a higher speed (did 1.5mi and 5mph) then finished on the eliptical.  I'm playing raquetball tomorrow morning and wanted to save on the pounding a little.

Finished with an hour of yoga.  Good stuff.  It's worth doing just to learn different ways to stretch out.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 20, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Finished with an hour of yoga.  Good stuff.  It's worth doing just to learn different ways to stretch out.



So is this yoga class co-ed?  


Yeah, I thought so.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2006)

still have that image of py in a spandex leotard all bent into unnatural positions.....


----------



## Pylon (Jan 20, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> So is this yoga class co-ed?
> 
> 
> Yeah, I thought so.



Well, I'm the only one in it right now, so...kind of.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> still have that image of py in a spandex leotard all bent into unnatural positions.....



There was some unnatural bending today.  Ask Kal or Archie about the dead bug position I described to them...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2006)

...something to do with you on your back, arms and feet up in the air?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 20, 2006)

Um, yeah...something like that...

I actually referred to it in class as the "Please don't stomp on my groin" position.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 20, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Um, yeah...something like that...
> 
> I actually referred to it in class as the "Please don't stomp on my groin" position.


  I know I won't be trying it anytime soon!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2006)

enough! I just ate, sir!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 21, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> BTW, I also decided to take a break from cutting.  This is not a "eat whatever ain't moving" kind of break.  I'm going to keep everything clean, but up the cals and carbs a little.  I've got the trip to Disney coming up next week, and I know I'll be eating a lot down there, so any work on cutting this week would be mostly wasted.  I'd rather relax a bit now, then be ready for a better cut when I get back.



This is always a good idea I think, particulary when you have been cutting for a while.  Beyond the obvious benefits that it provides mentally, I think it is actually good for weight loss.  When you raise your calories your body adapts by increasing your metabolism.  When you go back to a hypocaloric state, then weight loss should probably pick up at an even faster pace than it was before.  Smart move.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks, Pimp.  I really don't have a lot of choice in the matter, but I didn't want to be on vacation and trying to deprive myself.  I can stay reasonable while relaxing, I think.

80 min of raquetball this morning, followed by a soak in the hot tub.  Good times...except for the nasty huge blister I have on one foot now.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 21, 2006)

*When can we play r-ball my Friend*??? I'm really interested in getting back into the game, plus it would be Great cardio too!!!

Found another place by me that has sushi, but it's only a dinner time place, hours are 5-10!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *When can we play r-ball my Friend*??



I almost thought you guys were doing Rollerball until I scanned up a couple of posts


----------



## Pylon (Jan 21, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *When can we play r-ball my Friend*??? I'm really interested in getting back into the game, plus it would be Great cardio too!!!
> 
> Found another place by me that has sushi, but it's only a dinner time place, hours are 5-10!!!



Well, first we have to find a court!  I'll see if the Y out there has courts.  Then we can ask about...um...trial memberships...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 21, 2006)

Where do you play at? THere is the Rec Plex out here, I'll see if they have courts!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 21, 2006)

Good thought.  Let me know.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 21, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> 80 min of raquetball this morning, followed by a soak in the hot tub.  Good times...except for the nasty huge blister I have on one foot now.



That sounds pretty good right about now save for that blister.  Play the raquetball in new shoes, or just hustle your ass off?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 22, 2006)

The latter.  And, with a trip to Disney this week, really bad timing.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 22, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> The latter.  And, with a trip to Disney this week, really bad timing.


Definitely rentel dress shoes and a blister are not going to feel good!  Make sure you pack lots of gauze and a roll of athletic tape.  When do you head out?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 22, 2006)

We leave Wednesday.  Yes, I am dreading the rentals.  But I am working the band-aid blister stickers, which are pretty good.  I am hopeful that come Thursday morning I'll be able to run on it.  (There is a 1 mile outdoor track at the hotel.)


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 22, 2006)

Here is one place, and if I'm reading correctly, it should cost us like $5 each
http://www.westjames.com/membership.htm


----------



## Pylon (Jan 22, 2006)

Looks like a winner!  We could play on a Monday afternoon sometime, after work but before I head to class.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 22, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> This is always a good idea I think, particulary when you have been cutting for a while.  Beyond the obvious benefits that it provides mentally, I think it is actually good for weight loss.  When you raise your calories your body adapts by increasing your metabolism.  When you go back to a hypocaloric state, then weight loss should probably pick up at an even faster pace than it was before.  Smart move.


Pimp beat me to it but I was going to suggest the same thing!

Py your doing great keep up the good work....once you come back from vacation you can worry about everything else but for now have a good time!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Here is one place, and if I'm reading correctly, it should cost us like $5 each
> http://www.westjames.com/membership.htm


WALLYBALL! (have not played that since high school...)


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 22, 2006)

pylon in the hot tub........


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 22, 2006)

I've always used those foot soak little tubs for blister or other foot issues.  BTW, doing the Disneyworld or Disneyland adventure?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 23, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> pylon in the hot tub........




I just...um...I have no idea how to respond to that.  I never get those kinds of responses from beautiful women.  










(See, it ain't that tough.   )


----------



## Pylon (Jan 23, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> I've always used those foot soak little tubs for blister or other foot issues.  BTW, doing the Disneyworld or Disneyland adventure?



D-world.  Head to Orlando Wednesday.

Of course, the boy is sick now.  Low fever, droopy, runny nose, gummy eyes, that kind of thing.  The wife is taking him to the doc today.  I figure whatever it is, they'll med him up and he'll be good to go on Thursday (MGM park day.)


----------



## Pylon (Jan 23, 2006)

BTW, if any of you are interested, I found a site that has great prices on magazine subscriptions.  I got a 2 year to Muscle and Fitness (which I pick up each month anyway) for about 8 bucks.  There is also a coupon "freepack" that will get you a free year of a package (the interest pack, the health pack, geared toward women, or the men's pack.)  Here's the link if interested.


----------



## Kal (Jan 23, 2006)

cool thanks for the link.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 23, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> BTW, if any of you are interested, I found a site that has great prices on magazine subscriptions.  I got a 2 year to Muscle and Fitness (which I pick up each month anyway) for about 8 bucks.  There is also a coupon "freepack" that will get you a free year of a package (the interest pack, the health pack, geared toward women, or the men's pack.)  Here's the link if interested.


Is there any catch or bs here?  Those are some great prices.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 23, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Is there any catch or bs here?  Those are some great prices.



Not that I found.  They are a reseller, so they get good rates to start with.  I get a few mag subs free from time to time, given away so the mag can get to the next level of reader count and boost their ad rates.  Same thing applies here, I think.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 23, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> D-world.  Head to Orlando Wednesday.
> 
> Of course, the boy is sick now.  Low fever, droopy, runny nose, gummy eyes, that kind of thing.  The wife is taking him to the doc today.  I figure whatever it is, they'll med him up and he'll be good to go on Thursday (MGM park day.)



That sucks.  I mean about the youngin being sick.  Hope he feels better in time.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

ditto what Doug said. Hope he rebounds and back on his feet soon!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 23, 2006)

ditto on what everyone else said... hope the little guy feels better!
oh...not that I'm trying to show you up or anything...but I get all my subscriptions off Ebay...the last time I ordered from this guy, I got 2 years of M&F AND he threw in free year subscriptions to Maxim and Stuff...$9.98 total
here it is....magazine subscriptions


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 23, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I just...um...I have no idea how to respond to that. I never get those kinds of responses from beautiful women.
> 
> quote]
> 
> yep....compliments are easy to give, but usually hard to accept...you should respond with "thanks"


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> yep....compliments are easy to give, but usually hard to accept...you should respond with "thanks"


ho-lee-crap! Great minds! I say that to some of the girls I know!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh man Brother Pylon, I sure hope your son gets better my Friend!!! Hope you all have a GREAT time, and looking forward to your return so we can spark up some R-Ball games, just be gentle with me!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 23, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> pylon in the hot tub........



That doesn't do a thing for me.  

Py, have a good time at Disney!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm gonna have to side w/BM on this one....


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## Devlin (Jan 23, 2006)

Ditto what everyone else has said about the little one getting better soon.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'm gonna have to side w/BM on this one....


I better check my lamp shade for a bug


----------



## Pylon (Jan 23, 2006)

The boy only has a minor sinus infection.  Should be good to go by Thursday afternoon!

Got in an hour of yoga today (cut a meeting short so I had some free time.)  Not likely to work out tomorrow at all.  Looking forward to getting on the road.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 24, 2006)

have fun! Eat some goodies for me


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2006)

glad to hear he is feeling better!
how rare is this: I go to the gym....Pylon...doesn't....


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad he's on the mend!!! Have a Great and Safe trip my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> how rare is this: I go to the gym....Pylon...doesn't....


About as rare as you pulling 405 on friday


----------



## Pylon (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey all...

Sorry I haven't been about, trying to get all together for the trip.  Headed out early, probably won't be checking in until we get back late Sunday (and maybe not even then).

At worst, I'll check in and share some pics on Monday.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 24, 2006)

Have a great trip, PY!!!!!!!  Goose the mouse for me.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to hear the little one on the mend.  Have a fun and safe trip


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 25, 2006)

Probably too late, but hasta la vista!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 25, 2006)

OK, now that he's gone, let's really whore up his journal.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> OK, now that he's gone, let's really whore up his journal.


This would be a great time for some Billie Wang.   Billie???Wake up, Billie.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> About as rare as you pulling 405 on friday


Actually.. I CAN do it....how 'bout you, sir...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Have a great trip, PY!!!!!!! Goose *Mickey* mouse for me.


anything u wish to share with us, big guy??


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Actually.. I CAN do it....how 'bout you, sir...


Eh not a problem...lemme throw on my suit belt and straps!  Yea OK that will be the day!!!  No worries my friend I am up and coming you just keep a close eye on me or I will be growing to fast for your old eyes 

You still use those hooks burns?  I remember you talking about them a while back just curious if you still use those things.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

I have not used 'hooks' for at least 3 years. I do use:
these:
http://www.versagripps.com/?area=versagripps

Friggin AWESOME. Better than straps. Only take a couple seconds (litterally) to strap up to the bar...
But I trying to ween myself from them...as it fels my arms are starting to get a little stronger again...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I have not used 'hooks' for at least 3 years. I do use:
> these:
> http://www.versagripps.com/?area=versagripps
> 
> ...


Thats right my apologies.....I remember you posting that link before!  Yea I can't stand wearing anything anymore.  I use to do the gloves and the straps and the whole nine but now I don't use shit.  Sometimes when my hands are really raw I'll put a bit of chalk on for a little extra grip but thats rare!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

This may sound...well, whatever, but I wear my gloves as part of my workout gear. I put the gloves on...it's time to lift. 


Those versagripps are awesome though.
Only failed me once....didn't have the strap over as far as I couldhave gotten it..so not enough velcro to secure it in place. Was doing SLDL w/ 315...just got the weight up (standing erect) when the velcro gave, and the strap actually shot off my from the pressure of it...grip was slipping FAST...and bar 'slid' over top of left knee...that REALLY hurt BTW....was able to get it back onto the stands though...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> This may sound...well, whatever, but I wear my gloves as part of my workout gear. I put the gloves on...it's time to lift.
> 
> 
> Those versagripps are awesome though.
> Only failed me once....didn't have the strap over as far as I couldhave gotten it..so not enough velcro to secure it in place. Was doing SLDL w/ 315...just got the weight up (standing erect) when the velcro gave, and the strap actually shot off my from the pressure of it...grip was slipping FAST...and bar 'slid' over top of left knee...that REALLY hurt BTW....was able to get it back onto the stands though...


Ouch that sounds like it hurts!!!!!  See it pays to use lower weights sometimes LOL...less weight to come crashing down on ya


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 25, 2006)

did someone say whore up a journal??hehehehehe...



















http://img178.exs.cx/img178/923/2suck1wn.gif


gonna be nice and not put the wang in here


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Ouch that sounds like it hurts!!!!! See it pays to use lower weights sometimes LOL...less weight to come crashing down on ya


yes, it did suck...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> did someone say whore up a journal??hehehehehe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
oops forgot:
TODAY: 25 january 2006 is whore up Billie's journal day.
Thank you, that will be all.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2006)

Have a Great time, look forward to some pics my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 25, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> http://img178.exs.cx/img178/923/2suck1wn.gif



I'll take door #3.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 25, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> did someone say whore up a journal??hehehehehe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  I'm not quite that nice.....


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 25, 2006)

I just spit cottage cheese everywhere!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 26, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I just spit cottage cheese everywhere!



 Opps sorry.....

Blame Burner, he showed me the way to the smiley site


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 26, 2006)

Keep up the good work, ladies.  


Here's some pictures to make Pylon feel at home.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Opps sorry.....
> 
> Blame Burner, he showed me the way to the smiley site


gimme the cahnce...I'll show u something else.....
Muhahahahaaa......


kinda funy: I am going up for my Top Seret Clearance. (for my full time job) This investigator has been going thru my friends/co-workers/family, etc. and asking general questions about me...they go to my boss and head bartender (female) at the club. Besides the good review...it seems she went away with the picture of me being a nice, professional....skirt chaser....

("he comes in on time, does his job, keeps the peace and hits on women")


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2006)

I saw your son in the gym the other day, really put me to shame my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2006)

u mean like this little freak?
http://www.richardsandrak.com/photogallery.htm


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 26, 2006)

Judge: So you want a divorce from Minnie Mouse?

Mickey Mouse:  Yes sir.

Judge:  And it says here you're accusing your wife of being crazy.  On what basis?

Mickey:  I didn't say she was crazy.  I said she was fucking Goofy.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## boilermaker (Jan 26, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Judge: So you want a divorce from Minnie Mouse?
> 
> Mickey Mouse:  Yes sir.
> 
> ...


----------



## Devlin (Jan 26, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Judge: So you want a divorce from Minnie Mouse?
> 
> Mickey Mouse:  Yes sir.
> 
> ...



  





[/QUOTE]


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 26, 2006)

The emoticons in this journal have gotten out of hand...  Hello Pylon, heh.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> The emoticons in this journal have gotten out of hand... Hello Pylon, heh.


 
 really?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 27, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> The emoticons in this journal have gotten out of hand...  Hello Pylon, heh.



What part of journal whoring don't you understand?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 28, 2006)

I can't beleive I found this...


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 28, 2006)

What's   wrong  with  a  few  smilies  being  posted around here?


----------



## Devlin (Jan 28, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I can't beleive I found this...



OMG that is a good one....

Now back to searching


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 28, 2006)

where's PY


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 28, 2006)

he's at Disneyword still ...


----------



## Devlin (Jan 28, 2006)

Ohh he is in for such a surpirse when he gets back....


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 28, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh he is in for such a surpirse when he gets back....



  That will teach him to go on a vacation.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh he is in for such a surpirse when he gets back....



Does anyone know when he's getting back?    It's probably in here somewhere, but there's too many posts to go back and find it.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2006)

Hope your Trip is going Fantastic my friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 29, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hope your Trip is going Fantastic my friend!!!


 that mouse goodbye and get back in the gym!

OK guys, I think he's on a plane back to St. Lou today so we only got a few more hours to whore this thing up.  Can you find mickey in this picture?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Can you find mickey in this picture?



 I can't see any picture.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok, this is a little unfair to everyone.  I don't think you can find the Mickey in that pic.  The detail is too small.  So, you can try and I'll post the answer pic later, but don't waste all day trying.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Can you find mickey in this picture?


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

>


Wow, you are good Trips!  That's not even the Mickey in the pic that I got from a website. you can start your own "find mickey" .  The pic isn't detailed enough to find the mickey I intended.  Well, maybe hotty librarian Billie and her new glasses could!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2006)

Pylon

Surprise!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 29, 2006)

I am better at where's waldo...


----------



## Devlin (Jan 29, 2006)

Is he back...Is he back?


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 29, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I am better at where's waldo...


Well, I aim to please.......this should take 60 seconds or less


----------



## Pylon (Jan 30, 2006)

What the heck is going on in here?!?!?  I was sure I locked the door when I left!


Bunch'a freaks....


----------



## Pylon (Jan 30, 2006)

As you may have noticed, I have returned from vacation.  I'll get some pics up later.  Short version...don't ever go to Disneyworld.  It will ruin the rest of the world for you.

Had a great time, ate a lot of great food (too much, really), rode the rides, saw the shows, a good time had by all.  I'll get more details out later, but I need to prepare for a finance exam tonight.  I'll pop back in with info as I take breaks, and get the pics up when I can.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 30, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> What the heck is going on in here?!?!?  I was sure I locked the door when I left!
> 
> 
> Bunch'a freaks....



It wasn't me!   




Sounds like you had a good time.     Good luck on the exam tonight and we'll be looking for some stories and pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2006)

greetings and salutaions, PY!
Good to have ya back!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 30, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> OK, now that he's gone, let's really whore up his journal.


 
Triple made us do it, I swear!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 30, 2006)

Yeah, yeah.  Rotten liars, both of ya.  

(Not you, Burner.  Well, not in the last couple of posts anyway.)

OK, break time is over.  Back to the books.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 30, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Triple made us do it, I swear!!



I tried to stop them but there was too many of them


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2006)

see? I'm INNOCENT!


----------



## Kal (Jan 30, 2006)

glad to see you're back in more or less one piece.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 30, 2006)

Can't wait for some stories bud!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 30, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Triple made us do it, I swear!!



  

Oh sure, throw _me_ under the bus to save _your_ hide.     


Do you think Bonnie ever did this to Clyde?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2006)

Glad your back safely my Friend, and as far as the Freaks, I am Innocent I tell you, INNOCENT............


----------



## Pylon (Jan 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> see? I'm INNOCENT!



Well, let's not get carried away here.....


----------



## Pylon (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks, all.  Good to be back home.

Not sure what the final damage will be from the trip.  I am giving myself a couple of days for the...um...excesses to clear out before weighing in.  Food was under control today, back in the gym tomorrow.

Did a bit of extra work hauling the boy around on my shoulders all week.  My back was killing me every night, and is just starting to feel better.  Tired feet, hips, ankles, back, shoulders, etc.  Needless to say, I opted against running while there.  I needed all the strength I had.

I'm sure I will pay for the indulgences on the trip.  I kinda went overboard on it.  One night we ended up at Beaches and Cream (the ice cream shop at the Yacht Club Resort, for anyone who has been there.)  After playing on the fastest air hockey table I have ever seen (metal all the way around, puck flew everywhere) I gave into the goading of some "friends" to take a shot at the ice cream challenge.  It's called a "Kitchen Sink."  It's served in a sink.  8 scoops of ice cream, a can of whipped cream, brownies, angel food cake, bundt cake, a milky way bar, cherries, a banana, hot fudge and other stuff I can't recall.  

I really think I could have finished it in an hour (the time limit) if not for 2 factors.  First, we went to Ohana for dinner, the all you can eat place that brings big chunks of steak, turkey, and pork, sausages and shrimp to you, not to mention the excellent chicken wings and bread pudding.  (That was about 90 minutes before the ice cream.)  Second, the ice cream (which was top notch, by the way) consisted of 2 big scoop each of strawberry, vanilla and chocolate, one of choc mint and, the killer, coffee.  I love coffee, but it does not belong in ice cream form.  Nasty stuff.

That was a rough night.  I think it will keep me off of ice cream for quite some time.  At least, I hope so.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 30, 2006)

Welcome back. 

Sorry I can't claim to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



since the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 made me do it


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 30, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> One night we ended up at Beaches and Cream.


 


This sounds like a lame strip club...


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 31, 2006)

Don't feel bad, I've been on a binge since I got back from Iraq.  And ice cream has been on my hit list.  Glad to hear you guys really enjoyed yourselves.  I haven't been there since about 1981.  Heard it's changed quite a bit since then.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 31, 2006)

I was putting away my clean silverware alstnight and came across my poor, unused ice cream scooper...it hasn't seen 'action' in at least 8 months....

Coffee icecream? hmm....if that wasn't working...that's what the wipped cream was for!

I liked the description of the dinner though....hhmmm....chunks of steak, chicken pork....hmmm......


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2006)

Now I am defiantly hungry!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 31, 2006)

Back on the bike tonight, first time in a while.  I haven't been doing evening cardio while I can get to the gym, but I am falling behind in my DVD watching, so I may start doing double cardio sessions just to keep up.  Intensity was down a bit, but got through the whole hour.  Also, food was under control, no real problems flipping the switch after vacation.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Back on the bike tonight, first time in a while.  I haven't been doing evening cardio while I can get to the gym, but I am falling behind in my DVD watching, so I may start doing double cardio sessions just to keep up.  Intensity was down a bit, but got through the whole hour.  Also, food was under control, no real problems flipping the switch after vacation.


I like the way you work back into a routine gradually  
Congrats on flipping the switch


----------



## Pylon (Feb 1, 2006)

Easy day today.  Will be doing more bike work tonight.  Fixing Jodi's cottage cheese meatloaf for dinner.  (If you don't know, I suggest you git on over to the recipie area and find out!)


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 1, 2006)

It looks like the break in training didn't bother you in the least.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 1, 2006)

Glad your back on the wagon my Friend!!! Where do you play R-Ball at??? Maybe we could play there, something about a "Club" makes me nervous!!! LOL!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 1, 2006)

Py, welcome back.  Sorry bout the delay.  Been covered up in work lately.  Hope you had a great trip.  I have my name on the wall of a bar in GR for eating 12 chili dogs.  You get 4 hours there!  It was still hard as heck.  But I got them down in an hour and a half.  The record is 42.5 by a girl.  If we go, I'll show you my plaqe, but it will have to be a cheat night


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 1, 2006)

I just had a Slim Fast....not some fancy, schmancy chili dog...

(I'm hungry, at work w/ nothing to eat....and denied myself the walk to the mall McD's for a cheeseburger, thank you)


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I just had a Slim Fast....not some fancy, schmancy chili dog...
> 
> (I'm hungry, at work w/ nothing to eat....and denied myself the walk to the mall McD's for a cheeseburger, thank you)




Py good work my man getting back in the swing of things!!  Great will power!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 1, 2006)

you know...I bet I could eat 12 chili dogs in 30 minutes....


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I just had a Slim Fast....not some fancy, schmancy chili dog...
> 
> (I'm hungry, at work w/ nothing to eat....and denied myself the walk to the mall McD's for a cheeseburger, thank you)



But can you drink 12 of them in 4 and half hours?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

like a fish....but..ugg..why....there's beer....which has PROTEIN! YEAH!
Get my beer hat that can hold a 6-pack and I'm good....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> you know...I bet I could eat 12 chili dogs in 30 minutes....


I could make an innuendo joke here....but I won't....


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

...maybe I should have....
The 'lube girl' is waiting...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 2, 2006)

Back in the gym today.  I've decided to take a run at Mentzer's program from HD II...

wu - 1 mile run

Pec Deck - 130 x 7 + hold
SS Incline smith - 140 x 1 + hold (was shooting for 1-3 here, planned to rack 130 but miscounted.  I think I would have felt better about it at 130.)

DB pullovers - (wu  - 40x10)  70 x 7
SS CG palms up pulldowns - 120 x 10 + hold

HS deadlifts, low handle (wu - 90 x 10) 180 x 10 + hold

This is the first time I have done deads (of any form) in a while, so I didn't push as hard as I would have liked.  I think after running through the program once, I will be better prepared to really go after failure each one.  Even so, still a good workout.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

well..hell..if YOU are going...then I should go too....

good to see ya back at it, brotha!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Back in the gym today.  I've decided to take a run at Mentzer's program from HD II...
> 
> wu - 1 mile run
> 
> ...


Awesome my Friend, great lookin return to it!!! How do you like HD1???


----------



## Pylon (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, I was feeling better about getting to the gym....now my neck is killing me.  Popped a couple of asprin, hope they help.

One thing about the Mentzer program I like is that I don't lift again until Monday, then Friday.  Lots of time in between for cardio and yoga.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well, I was feeling better about getting to the gym....now my neck is killing me.  Popped a couple of asprin, hope they help.
> 
> One thing about the Mentzer program I like is that I don't lift again until Monday, then Friday.  Lots of time in between for cardio and yoga.


Hope your okay!!! Take it easy my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 2, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Back in the gym today.  I've decided to take a run at Mentzer's program from HD II...
> 
> wu - 1 mile run
> 
> ...



Very interesting    Good to see ya back in the gym


----------



## Kal (Feb 2, 2006)

Great Work out Dude.  I know it was hard for you to get in there today.  You kicked ass.  Good luck with this program.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 2, 2006)

OK, I think Kal has been sneaking pot into my coffee or something.  I've had horrible munchies the last couple of nights.  Bad time to have so much chocolate in the house....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 2, 2006)

I like to see the deads in here  

How are the classes going???    Mine are starting to kick my butt!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

I do not have to work the evening of the 7th. I get off work @ 4:30...or might get to leave around 3:30...what time should you be wrapped up with your business for the day?
Sushi, huh....they serve steak there too? (just in case...)


----------



## Pylon (Feb 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I do not have to work the evening of the 7th. I get off work @ 4:30...or might get to leave around 3:30...what time should you be wrapped up with your business for the day?
> Sushi, huh....they serve steak there too? (just in case...)



No business on Tuesday, just travel.  I have no idea where to go to eat.  I'm staying around the tech center, if that gives you any ideas.  (And steak is fine with me, by the way.)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> No business on Tuesday, just travel. I have no idea where to go to eat. I'm staying around the tech center, if that gives you any ideas. (And steak is fine with me, by the way.)


hell yeah! That is just inside Denver. EASY drive from here. Hmm....I really don't know that area for food too well...There is a Landry's right 'down the street' from tech center, but sea food...and I really don't care for it...
Do prefer something land-based to be honest....(rocky mountain oysters ARE NOT an option for those who thought it would be fun to suggest that..)


----------



## Devlin (Feb 2, 2006)

Great to see you back in the gym with a strong workout


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 2, 2006)

Very interesting PY....I should read up on the theory behind all of that!  Looks odd!

I'm sure you'll kick ass you always do!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 2, 2006)

hi!! Nice return to the gym!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I like to see the deads in here
> 
> How are the classes going???    Mine are starting to kick my butt!!!



About 1/3 through Finance, going much better than I expected.  Our first exam is said (by the instructor) to be the toughest.  Our class average was a 68.  I scored a 95 (and the one I missed was just because it was a simple true false that I didn't read close enough.    )


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hell yeah! That is just inside Denver. EASY drive from here. Hmm....I really don't know that area for food too well...There is a Landry's right 'down the street' from tech center, but sea food...and I really don't care for it...
> Do prefer something land-based to be honest....(rocky mountain oysters ARE NOT an option for those who thought it would be fun to suggest that..)



Yeah, pass on those....

It looks like there are a few steak houses not too far from the hotel.  I'm not generally a fan of chain restraunts, but there's Outback, Lone Star and Stuart Anderson's close.  There is also Rodizio and Hoffbrau (which, if it is a german steakhouse, may be the most interesting option.)  Know anything about the last 2?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 3, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> About 1/3 through Finance, going much better than I expected.  Our first exam is said (by the instructor) to be the toughest.  Our class average was a 68.  I scored a 95 (and the one I missed was just because it was a simple true false that I didn't read close enough.    )



NICCCCCCE!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks Dev and Bolt.  

My neck is bothering me, I think it is the same pinched nerve I've dealt with before.  It tends to calm down in a couple of days.  I'm going to discuss with my yoga instructor and see if she has any ideas.  If not, may visit the doc.

Bolt - The Mentzer program is deceptively intense.  It's HIT (as I'm sure you know) but he distilled it down to essential moves only.  Here's the whole setup, right from the book....

W/O 1 - Monday
Pec Deck (6-10) SS smith incline press (1-3)
DB pullover (6-10) SS close grip, palms up pulldown (6-10)
Deadlifts (not SLDs) - 6-10

Mentzer belives the pulldowns are more effective for biceps than curls because they include the pivot on the elbow and shoulder side, providing 2 points of torque.  After doing them, I'd have a hard time arguing against him.

W/O 2 - Friday
Leg Extensions (6-10) SS Leg Press (6-10)
Standing Calf Raise (12-20)

W/O 3 - Tuesday
DB laterals(6-10)
bent over DB row(6-10)
Standing BB curls(6-10)
Tricep pushdowns SS Dips (3-5)

W/o 4 - Saturday
Leg extensions (6-10) SS Squats(6-10)
Calf raises(6-10)

Wednesday, start again.  Included are the use of static holds to failure and negatives.  When done right, it's a killer.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 3, 2006)

Sounds interesting my man!  I'll stick around to watch!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2006)

No trip to the gym today.  Dealing with some work issues (more on this later) as well as fighting the stiff neck.  Skipped yoga, may do cardio tonight....


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 3, 2006)

you may want to stop into Shae's journal...she is a human library when it comes to yoga...I bet she can find something to help with that neck  hope you feel better soon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> you may want to stop into Shae's journal...she is a human library when it comes to yoga...I bet she can find something to help with that neck  hope you feel better soon!!!!!!!!!


I second that, hope you get better soon my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 3, 2006)

A man was working in his yard wearing a shirt, gloves, boots, but no pants.  When his neighbor saw him, the neighbor asked "Why are you working in the yard without pants."

"It's my wife's idea" said the first man.  Last week I was working without a shirt on and I got a stiff neck.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 3, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> A man was working in his yard wearing a shirt, gloves, boots, but no pants.  When his neighbor saw him, the neighbor asked "Why are you working in the yard without pants."
> 
> "It's my wife's idea" said the first man.  Last week I was working without a shirt on and I got a stiff neck.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## boilermaker (Feb 4, 2006)

Just getting caught up here, Mr. Pylon.  Looks like the return to the gym was a success for you!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2006)

Neck is still a bit stiff, but better.  I think I may get it checked by the doc when I get back, just to be safe.  I plan on lifting and yoga tomorrow.  

BTW, my diet has been complete crap for the last few days, and my body has let me know in no uncertain terms it is not pleased about the situation.  What a great adaptive machine the human body has become, huh?


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 5, 2006)

Just a little refeed, Mr. Pylon.  Watching the game?  Rooting for Burner's Broncos?  Oh, that's right, they didn't make it.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 5, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Neck is still a bit stiff, but better.  I think I may get it checked by the doc when I get back, just to be safe.  I plan on lifting and yoga tomorrow.
> 
> BTW, my diet has been complete crap for the last few days, and my body has let me know in no uncertain terms it is not pleased about the situation.  What a great adaptive machine the human body has become, huh?



Never a bad idea to get something check out by the doc.

Don't you just love when the body revolts on you like that.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yeah, pass on those....
> 
> It looks like there are a few steak houses not too far from the hotel. I'm not generally a fan of chain restraunts, but there's Outback, Lone Star and Stuart Anderson's close. There is also Rodizio and Hoffbrau (which, if it is a german steakhouse, may be the most interesting option.) Know anything about the last 2?


other than that I was in the Hoffbrau house in Octoberfest in Munich, Ge several years ago...nope. But sounds good. Do germans know how to make steak? I thought they lived off sheep and pork?


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> other than that I was in the Hoffbrau house in Octoberfest in Munich, Ge several years ago...nope. But sounds good. Do germans know how to make steak? I thought they lived off sheep and pork?


Hey, I went to the Hoffbrau House in Vegas.  Supposed to be just like the one in Munich. 

Germans seem to like to stuff things in casings.  Things other than steak.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2006)

steak in a casing....tube steak!  
the one in Munich...was just a big semi permanent tent for the sole purpose of consuming beer....
(I've still got my HUGE beer mug I 'tactically aqquired' from there...)


----------



## Pylon (Feb 6, 2006)

Yeah, I have a couple of those too.  We went for a week about five years ago.  Good times....


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 6, 2006)

you've got a couple mugs, or a couple tube steaks???


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2006)

one mug. no tubes of anything.....
make that two mugs. I appropriated one...bought the other....and...the ass-clown at the border of Germany and Lichtenstein (sp) tried to swipe our swiped stuff! I just flexxed on him... 
and told him matter of factly that I was an active duty member of the most powerful military fighting force in the history of mankind..and if he tried to remove mine and my friend's mugs without our consent we were going to call in a tactical airstrike and rain death from above and blow his quiant little country back to the Rennaisance Age...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ok...we were polite and he just let us keep them...we all knew he couldn't take them...but my first version was much better for stry telling....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey BRother Pylon, sorry if I put you on the spot, I thought you said you where gonna help with organizing stuff so I could concentrate on the contest, I am sincerely sorry if I did!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> one mug. no tubes of anything.....
> make that two mugs. I appropriated one...bought the other....and...the ass-clown at the border of Germany and Lichtenstein (sp) tried to swipe our swiped stuff! I just flexxed on him...
> *and told him matter of factly that I was an active duty member of the most powerful military fighting force in the history of mankind..and if he tried to remove mine and my friend's mugs without our consent we were going to call in a tactical airstrike and rain death from above and blow his quiant little country back to the Rennaisance Age...*
> 
> ...



Spoken like a true non-flyer!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2006)

...and u are a......


----------



## Pylon (Feb 7, 2006)

Sorry for the minor disappearing act, everyone.  It's been a hectic few days.

(Short versions, busy with school and family.  Also changing bosses again at work, going back to the old boss, which I suppose is a good thing.  Major change is that I am no longer running a department, which should make my life a a bit simpler, as well as free me up for new projects.  Overall a good thing.)

Anway, in Denver now.  Got in a qucik 20 min cardio (since I haven't done anything but eat since Tuesday.)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2006)

sweet- your're here....there.....in Denver....I'll be leaving in about an hour...will call you enroute


----------



## Devlin (Feb 7, 2006)

Have fun guys


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> sweet*ie*- your're here....there.....in Denver....I'll be leaving in about an hour...will call you enroute


Guess Burner is really looking forward to this.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2006)

wow! A joke! Warn us next time...


Just got home a while ago. Had a good time. Pylon's a good guy. (Can talk even more than I can...and that's saying something!)
Went to the Outback...good steak...cute waitress...good times...


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 8, 2006)

Now let's hear Pylon's version.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2006)

This is actually Pylon....not Burner....

Burner is a helluva guy. Intelligent and humorous. He had a wide knowledge of topics to discuss from and in my honest opinion, should be President of these here 50 states some day.
 Just to reiterate: This is Pylon, NOT Burner....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Now let's hear Pylon's version.


I'm sure he'll tell you she was cute as well.....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> wow! A joke! Warn us next time...
> 
> 
> Just got home a while ago. Had a good time. Pylon's a good guy. (Can talk even more than I can...and that's saying something!)
> Went to the Outback...good steak...cute waitress...good times...


 


			
				Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Now let's hear Pylon's version.


I'm sure he'll tell you she was cute as well.....


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 8, 2006)

soooooo.....did Pylon try to get to second base with you too??  I think he's been pretty frisky here lately!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2006)

nope....guess I'm just not as sexy as BM...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Pylon's a good guy. (Can talk even more than I can...and that's saying something!)



I'd say it was a tie, at best....



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'm sure he'll tell you she was cute as well.....



Yes, I am pleased to verify this story....



			
				b_reed23 said:
			
		

> soooooo.....did Pylon try to get to second base with you too??  I think he's been pretty frisky here lately!



Well, when you say "try" you imply I had to put any effort into it.  (I was a little worried.  I didn't think they were going to let him into Outback at first, what with the whole no-shirt and shiny pants outfit he wore.) 

Oops...I may have shared too much.......


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2006)

Looooooong day at the office, but the weather here is great.  I decided to run outside, since there is a 1.4 mile loop around the block.  Turns out, 55 degrees gets pretty chilly when the sun goes down, the wind picks up and you're running against the wind in shorts.  I think I got about a mile before cutting across the parking lot.  Even so, no too bad for my first outside run since.....I don't know....high school?


----------



## Devlin (Feb 8, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Looooooong day at the office, but the weather here is great.  I decided to run outside, since there is a 1.4 mile loop around the block.  Turns out, 55 degrees gets pretty chilly when the sun goes down, the wind picks up and you're running against the wind in shorts.  I think I got about a mile before cutting across the parking lot.  Even so, no too bad for my first outside run since.....I don't know....high school?



Not bad for first run outside.   I envy you.  It too cold here to run outside.  It barely getting above freezing here.    I can't wait until it gets warm so I can jog outside.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 9, 2006)

me too!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 9, 2006)

I can't wait for it to get warm, and it has nothing to do with jogging outside!

Way to go, Py Any plans for a return trip to Michigan.  I'm getting jealous now.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 9, 2006)

I am thinking about wrapping up in my scarf and boggin, and going running on Monday...trouble is that I run next to a lake...and the wind gets a bit nipply


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 9, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> (I was a little worried. I didn't think they were going to let him into Outback at first, what with the whole no-shirt and shiny pants outfit he wore.)
> 
> Oops...I may have shared too much.......


u did forget the bow tie and cuff links....(it was chip-n-dale day)


oh yeah...when the sun goes down here....it gets cold...FAST.

how'd u like that run at this elevation? Feeling it?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 9, 2006)

Hows it goin BRother Pylon???


----------



## Kal (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome back Py.  Great that you ran up there.  I remember my days of being at Fort Carson and running.  uggggg.   My hat is off to ya.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

u were stationed at Ft. 'Cartoon'?
Go onto post every now and again...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

Oh, Pylon...as per that conversation abot if I had the rich parents and they wanted to pay for everything...if I'd sit back on my ass and do nothing..at being 35? My answer is: nope.

If my paren'ts were well off and wanted to help me buy a better home and vehicle to drive than my income allowed for, then yes. I would take that. But I would work. 
I'm 'built' for working. (go figure, I have three jobs) 

How was the rest of your stay here? U left at a good time...it is actually cold and snowy here now....like..it's actually winter here....


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Oh, Pylon...as per that conversation abot if I had the rich parents and they wanted to pay for everything...if I'd sit back on my ass and do nothing..at being 35? My answer is: nope.
> 
> If my paren'ts were well off and wanted to help me buy a better home and vehicle to drive than my income allowed for, then yes. I would take that. But I would work.
> I'm 'built' for working. (go figure, I have three jobs)



Sucker.  I'd be sitting in a giant recliner eating cheetos and watching DVDs all day.

Yes, running at that elevation sucked, but I just assumed it was because I'm out of shape.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2006)

OK, I think I am at the point where things are going to calm down a bit.  Having some family over today, then I think I am going to push hard to get back on track.  The neck is still not right, so I'm going to get it checked out.  It's good enough for everything except heavy lifting, I think, so my workouts will be cardio intensive, plus yoga and hypertrophy work.  I'll put together a routine this weekend and post for suggestions.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 11, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, I think I am at the point where things are going to calm down a bit.  Having some family over today, then I think I am going to push hard to get back on track.  The neck is still not right, so I'm going to get it checked out.  It's good enough for everything except heavy lifting, I think, so my workouts will be cardio intensive, plus yoga and hypertrophy work.  I'll put together a routine this weekend and post for suggestions.



 

Enjoy the weekend and family time.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, I think I am at the point where things are going to calm down a bit.  Having some family over today, then I think I am going to push hard to get back on track.  The neck is still not right, so I'm going to get it checked out.  It's good enough for everything except heavy lifting, I think, so my workouts will be cardio intensive, plus yoga and hypertrophy work.  I'll put together a routine this weekend and post for suggestions.


Sorry the neck still is bothering you, glad your getting it chescked out my Friend!!! Looking forward to seeing your new plan of attack, anything I can do, please let me know!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 11, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Sucker.  I'd be sitting in a giant recliner eating cheetos and watching DVDs all day.
> 
> Yes, running at that elevation sucked, but I just assumed it was because I'm out of shape.



I made the mistake of running up a flight of stairs to the peak of a mountain once, while in the Rockies.  Not smart.  Took me all day before I actually caught my breath again.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 12, 2006)

I thought about running this morning, but it's under 30 outside, so I passed.

After the food yesterday (ice cream, cake, assorted birthday party food) I'm trying to right the ship. Will put the routine together for posting today.

Also, posting some pics from the Disney trip.  Most are from the ice cream incident I described a while back......


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 12, 2006)

So what was more fun, the rides or the ice cream pigout?    Great pics, Py!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow , thats a bunch of I.C.   

Nice pics PY    Looks like fun


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2006)

Great pics my Friend, looks like a Good time!!! MMMMMMMMMMM Ice Cream!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 12, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> MMMMMMMMMMM Ice Cream!!!



  No ice cream for you!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 12, 2006)

That was quite a lot of ice cream!  Makes my stomach ache just thinking about eating it all.  I bet it was sooo good though!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> No ice cream for you!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 12, 2006)

Most of the ice cream was quite good.  The one scoop of coffee ice cream, however, was horrible.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 12, 2006)

Looks like a great trip, Py!  Indeed, that is a lot of ice cream.  Gives me a brain freeze headache looking at it.  Looks like the boy had a good time!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 13, 2006)

OK, no time to get to the gym today.  

I'm planning on going tomorrow without fail.  If I lift tomorrow, I can lift again Friday or Saturday and be on track, I think....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, no time to get to the gym today.
> 
> I'm planning on going tomorrow without fail.  If I lift tomorrow, I can lift again Friday or Saturday and be on track, I think....


Don't sweat it my Friend, you still doin Heavy Duty???


----------



## Pylon (Feb 14, 2006)

I think so.  I'm feeling good enough this morning to tackle it.  We'll see how it goes....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 14, 2006)

Those WERE some big ice cream dishes!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Sucker. I'd be sitting in a giant recliner eating cheetos and watching DVDs all day.
> 
> Yes, running at that elevation sucked, but I just assumed it was because I'm out of shape.


hey...ROUND is ashape...don't be so hard on yourself...

Naw...that altitude will kill your endurance, fast!
Sweet pics, brotha!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey...ROUND is ashape...don't be so hard on yourself...



Oh....stop....yer killin me....


----------



## Pylon (Feb 14, 2006)

Found time in my week to get to the gym today.  I decided the neck feels OK, so I am going to try to stick with the Heavy Duty routine.  I decided to start with the first w/out again.  Looking back, it has been 12 days since my last lifting session.  On the normal program, I would be doing this w/out on Thursday.  After being out almot 2 weeks, I was hoping just to not lose ground on my last lifts.  (For comparision, numbers from last time follow today's.

1 mile run

Pec Deck - wu 70x10, 130 x 10 +hold (130 x 7 + hold)
SS Incline smith - 130 x 4 + hold (140 x 1 + hold)

DB pullovers -  wu 40x10, 80 x 4 drop 70 x 4 (70 x 7)
SS CG palms up pulldowns - 140 x 11 + hold (120 x 10 + hold)

HS deadlifts, low handle wu 90x10, 270 x 10 (180 x 10 + hold)

5 min bike cooldown

I was more than suprised at the results.  I really struggled with the 140 incline last time, so I was hoping to get 2 with 130, especially after upping pec deck.  I tried 80 for pullovers last time and failed to get even 1.  On deads, I tried to really explode through them.  I considered adding another wheel and going again, but held off so as to prevent more neck issues.  They went up really easy, though.

I really did not expect to see any kind of increases after almost 2 weeks off.  I am shocked, not to mention really revved up about this program.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Oh....stop....yer killin me....


I thought it was...funny..


Glad to see u back at it...fine....if you are going..then I am going....


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice job, Mr. PY!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 14, 2006)

awsome return to the gym!!! 

p.s...thanks


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2006)

Excellent w/o my Friend!!! You like the HD routine then???


----------



## Pylon (Feb 14, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Excellent w/o my Friend!!! You like the HD routine then???



Well, I haven't been doing it long enough to really know, but so far yes!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2006)

Way to go  Py ! great job  and congrats on the increases


----------



## Devlin (Feb 14, 2006)

Since everyone else has said it all so well, I second what they said


----------



## Pylon (Feb 15, 2006)

Back on the road...heading to Cincy today (but if you are paying attention, you knew that already).

Will be checking in from the road.....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Back on the road...heading to Cincy today (but if you are paying attention, you knew that already).
> 
> Will be checking in from the road.....


hmm? What??


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2006)

Pylon and Kal on the loose in Cincy?  Lock up the women and children!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 15, 2006)

Good lookin workout there bud...glad to see some improvements!

Have fun in cincy!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Pylon and Kal on the loose in Cincy? Lock up the women and children!


..small barn yard animals....


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 15, 2006)

Py....make sure Kal get's a good ass-whoopin in the gym!!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ..small barn yard animals....



You know, I've been to Cincy and I don't recall any barnyard animals running around.  Maybe they know when those two are on the loose.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 15, 2006)

If we talking about Cincy, Ohio, they getting a little close to my neck of the woods.  Hell Cincy, Ohio only 90 minutes away.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 15, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> If we talking about Cincy, Ohio, they getting a little close to my neck of the woods.  Hell Cincy, Ohio only 90 minutes away.



Well, we have work to do tomorrow, but if you want to make the drive up, I'll buy dinner.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 15, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well, we have work to do tomorrow, but if you want to make the drive up, I'll buy dinner.



Ohh I wish I could, but tomorrow I train with PT at 6pm  On top of that I have to be in work by 615 and I will work till about 515pm then straight to gym for atleast an hour. Will have to take a rain check until next time.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 15, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh I wish I could, but tomorrow I train with PT at 6pm  On top of that I have to be in work by 615 and I will work till about 515pm then straight to gym for atleast an hour. Will have to take a rain check until next time.



Well, that puts you on the road around 6:30, in Cincy at 8:30 or so, back on the road about 10, in bed by midnite.  A good four hours sleep before starting again.  What the problem?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 15, 2006)

I managed to be good on food today, thanks to having very little available.  (I did bring some chicken breasts with me, the remainder of which are on ice right now so they last through the night.)  Went for a jog around the block, mapped out to be exactly at a mile.  If it is nice tomorrow, will probably do it again.  (I say that knowing full well it is supposed to rain.)

On the plus side, the hotel has no gym, so they give out passes to the club down the street.  I may try to drag Kal there tomorrow after work.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I managed to be good on food today, thanks to having very little available.  (I did bring some chicken breasts with me, the remainder of which are on ice right now so they last through the night.)  Went for a jog around the block, mapped out to be exactly at a mile.  If it is nice tomorrow, will probably do it again.  (I say that knowing full well it is supposed to rain.)
> 
> On the plus side, the hotel has no gym, so they give out passes to the club down the street.  *I may try to drag Kal there tomorrow after work*.


    Do it, DO IT!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 15, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well, we have work to do tomorrow, but if you want to make the drive up, I'll buy dinner.


 I drove 200 miles round trip to meet up with you and you didn't offer to buy my dinner .


----------



## Devlin (Feb 15, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well, that puts you on the road around 6:30, in Cincy at 8:30 or so, back on the road about 10, in bed by midnite.  A good four hours sleep before starting again.  What the problem?



Umm let's see this from the "woman's point of view." First I wouldnt get out of gym until at least 7 (training starts at 6).  Then, my poor doggies would be home alone from 515AM till about 730pm (gym about 20 minutes away from home).  I'd be sweaty and stinky from gym unless I took the hour to shower and get ready.  So now we looking at abour 830 before hitting the road, 10 when get to cincy, then by the time I got home I'd be awake for close to 24 hours straight before heading back to work for 9 hours in front of computer doing dataentry.  I can't pull the all nighters like I used to when I was younger


----------



## Devlin (Feb 15, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I managed to be good on food today, thanks to having very little available.  (I did bring some chicken breasts with me, the remainder of which are on ice right now so they last through the night.)  Went for a jog around the block, mapped out to be exactly at a mile.  If it is nice tomorrow, will probably do it again.  (I say that knowing full well it is supposed to rain.)
> 
> On the plus side, the hotel has no gym, so they give out passes to the club down the street.  I may try to drag Kal there tomorrow after work.



I agree....drag his butt there


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 15, 2006)

You must be really trying to impress Pylon if your going to take an hour to get ready!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 16, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> You must be really trying to impress Pylon if your going to take an hour to get ready!!



 No not really between the time to take a shower and then atleast 30 minutes to dry my hair, only leaves about 15 minutes to dress, put on a little makeup.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 16, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I drove 200 miles round trip to meet up with you and you didn't offer to buy my dinner .



Yeah, but....have you seen the pics in Dev's gallery?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 16, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> You must be really trying to impress Pylon if your going to take an hour to get ready!!





			
				Devlin said:
			
		

> No not really between the time to take a shower and then atleast 30 minutes to dry my hair, only leaves about 15 minutes to dress, put on a little makeup.



Well, I was feeling kinda special for a second.

OK, I like the wet look, so you can skip the hair dryer...does that help?


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 16, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yeah, but....have you seen the pics in Dev's gallery?


  Yeah, I can't compete with that


----------



## Pylon (Feb 16, 2006)

Well, after walking Kal thru some new stuff and having dinner, I got back to the hotel and watched a movie.  Then I argued with myself about what to do about cardio.  The hotel has nothing, and it has been raining off and on.  Also, I'm lifting early tomorrow (legs) so wasn't sure what would be best.

In the end, I headed out with a plan.  If it was cold or rainy, I would walk over to the mini-mart to grab an apple and water.  If not, off I run.  Turns out it is very pleasant (my to my suprise).  The only issue was wind.  Since it wasn't on my list, off I went.

All told, I did a full 5K (as best I can tell without a walk wheel, anyway.)  Time was right around 45 minutes I think.  I didn't clock it, but that's a guess from when I left to when I finished.  Very pleased, considering this is the first time I've done a run of that length outside, dealing with wind and slope, and that I haven't been running much lately.  I can't say I was going very fast, epecially on the uphill side, but I got thru it without stopping.

Now to see how the legs feel in the morning....


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 16, 2006)

And Kal was running with you, right?


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice job, Pylon.  I'm impressed.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 16, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> And Kal was running with you, right?



BAAHAAHAAHAA...that's a good one!  

No, but in fairness, he got in his work earlier.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 16, 2006)

5K...good job my man!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 16, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well, after walking Kal thru some new stuff and having dinner, I got back to the hotel and watched a movie.  Then I argued with myself about what to do about cardio.  The hotel has nothing, and it has been raining off and on.  Also, I'm lifting early tomorrow (legs) so wasn't sure what would be best.
> 
> In the end, I headed out with a plan.  If it was cold or rainy, I would walk over to the mini-mart to grab an apple and water.  If not, off I run.  Turns out it is very pleasant (my to my suprise).  The only issue was wind.  Since it wasn't on my list, off I went.
> 
> ...



Nice job  Thanks for the compliments.  I didn't leave the gym tonight until 720pm. Between the hour workout and the 20 minutes in the sauna, I was well I would say cooked to well done, but it was like steamed


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 16, 2006)

are you still planning on running a 5k in May??


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well, after walking Kal thru some new stuff and having dinner, I got back to the hotel and watched a movie.  Then I argued with myself about what to do about cardio.  The hotel has nothing, and it has been raining off and on.  Also, I'm lifting early tomorrow (legs) so wasn't sure what would be best.
> 
> In the end, I headed out with a plan.  If it was cold or rainy, I would walk over to the mini-mart to grab an apple and water.  If not, off I run.  Turns out it is very pleasant (my to my suprise).  The only issue was wind.  Since it wasn't on my list, off I went.
> 
> ...


Awesome job my Friend!!! My hats definatly off to ya!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 17, 2006)

OK, dragged my ass outta bed for lifting this morning.  Surprisingly, the legs aren't too bad after last night's run.

WU - bike, 5 min
Leg ext - WU 70 x 10

Leg ext - 200 x 13
SS leg press - 350 x 10

Calf raise - WU 100x10, 250 x 40
cool down - treadmill, 3 min, @1mph (trying to get my calfs to straighten out.)

All these done on Nautilis machines.  They didn't have a squat rack, which is what I really wanted to do in the SS.  Kept myself from doing the full stack on the first two (they went to 250 and 400) though I think I could have.  Went full stack on the calfs.  Off to the shower, and I'm going to try not to think about how stiff my legs will be when I get off the plane tonight.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 17, 2006)

Damn Py your kickin but in here!  A 5k followed by legs awsome work my friend!

Much congrats on that natural 5k as well!  Great feat!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 17, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, dragged my ass outta bed for lifting this morning.  Surprisingly, the legs aren't too bad after last night's run.
> 
> WU - bike, 5 min
> Leg ext - WU 70 x 10
> ...



Great job!  Just don't forget to stretch while on the plane to help from cramping up.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 17, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, dragged my ass outta bed for lifting this morning.



Way to go, Pylon.    Doing legs the day after cardio?  Now you're getting into Archie's and Gary's class.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 17, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, dragged my ass outta bed for lifting this morning.  Surprisingly, the legs aren't too bad after last night's run.
> 
> WU - bike, 5 min
> Leg ext - WU 70 x 10
> ...



You da man PY


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Calf raise - WU 100x10, 250 x 40


 
At first, I thought I was seeing things....had to go back and double check...250 x40??????????????????

your insane...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 17, 2006)

Checking in from the Detroit airport.  We hopped an early flight out of cincy, but the early flight to the Lou was booked up, so here we sit for another 4 hours.  


Managed to stay pretty good on food this trip, though for some reason I have been craving butter whipped with sugar all day.  (But since no one serves that as an entree, no danger there.)

Legs are tired, but not too sore.  I'm more sore from lifting on Tuesday than anything.  Looking forward to getting home.....


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 17, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Checking in from the Detroit airport.  We hopped an early flight out of cincy, but the early flight to the Lou was booked up, so here we sit for another 4 hours.
> .....



Cincy to Detroit to St Lou?  Nice direct route!  And people think that travelling all the time is glamorous.

Don't get too drunk while waiting.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2006)

u ran for 5k w/out stopping? Congrats!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Then I argued with myself


so um...who won...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2006)

Fantastic w/o Brother Pylon, awesome #'s!!!
When do you want to get together for some R-ball??? I would be more than happy to meet you on a Saturday morning or somethin where you play at!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 17, 2006)

Great workout and even better at adapting to what was available


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so um...who won...



Pylon, probably.


----------



## Kal (Feb 17, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Cincy to Detroit to St Lou?  Nice direct route!  And people think that travelling all the time is glamorous.
> 
> Don't get too drunk while waiting.



I tried to get him to go drinking, but no......he had to do _homework_

Gotta say tho, he was moving much better as the day went on.  

P.S. Py, don't forget to send me that file


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 18, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Checking in from the Detroit airport.  We hopped an early flight out of cincy, but the early flight to the Lou was booked up, so here we sit for another 4 hours.


Hey, Pylon.  I was stuck in Detroit's airport from 2 to 6.  Wish I would have known you were here.  I couldn't break down and pay for the internet service.  Was it free in the terminal you were in?  They wanted $7.95 where I was (smith terminal).


----------



## Pylon (Feb 19, 2006)

OK, time to play catch up....



			
				Devlin said:
			
		

> Nice job Thanks for the compliments. I didn't leave the gym tonight until 720pm. Between the hour workout and the 20 minutes in the sauna, I was well I would say cooked to well done, but it was like steamed



I'm guessing that is still a good look for you.  I'll let you know next time I get out that way.  If not before May, then I'll see you at the ShowMe's, right?



			
				b_reed23 said:
			
		

> are you still planning on running a 5k in May??



Yes.  Only now I can worry more about time than just finishing.  Also, I may be moving ffrom 1st to the outfield for softball this year, so I need to get my wheels moving better.



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome job my Friend!!! My hats definatly off to ya!!!



Thanks, Archie.  Sounds like you are leaning out nicely.  



			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn Py your kickin but in here!  A 5k followed by legs awsome work my friend!
> 
> Much congrats on that natural 5k as well!  Great feat!



Thanks, Bolt.  I was as suprised as anyone.



			
				dougnukem said:
			
		

> Great job!  Just don't forget to stretch while on the plane to help from cramping up.



Did that.  Helped out.  DOMS weren't bad at all.



			
				Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Way to go, Pylon.    Doing legs the day after cardio?  Now you're getting into Archie's and Gary's class.



Not quite, but thanks.  I may have been close to the edge, but those two freaks built summer cottages out there where they live year round.



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> You da man PY



Thanks, G.



			
				b_reed23 said:
			
		

> At first, I thought I was seeing things....had to go back and double check...250 x40??????????????????
> 
> your insane...



Well, it wasn't by choice.  That was the whole stack, and I just went to failure.  



			
				Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Cincy to Detroit to St Lou? Nice direct route! And people think that travelling all the time is glamorous.
> 
> Don't get too drunk while waiting.



Not a drop.  The Detroit airport isn't great, but better than Cincy.  Man, there are some unhappy people in that town.



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> u ran for 5k w/out stopping? Congrats!



Thanks, B.



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Fantastic w/o Brother Pylon, awesome #'s!!!
> When do you want to get together for some R-ball??? I would be more than happy to meet you on a Saturday morning or somethin where you play at!!!



I have only played once in the last couple of years, and that was at the YMCA downtown.  I like the club you found out in St. C.  Now I just have to find time.  



			
				Devlin said:
			
		

> Great workout and even better at adapting to what was available



Thanks Dev.



			
				Kal said:
			
		

> I tried to get him to go drinking, but no......he had to do _homework_



Hey, that finance book isn't going to read itself, you know.



			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey, Pylon. I was stuck in Detroit's airport from 2 to 6. Wish I would have known you were here. I couldn't break down and pay for the internet service. Was it free in the terminal you were in? They wanted $7.95 where I was (smith terminal).



Same deal.  I have a Sprint card that I use in those places.  Speed is OK, but it's free.  (Well, the office pays for it, so it's free to me.)  We were in the main Northwest area.  Too bad we missed each other.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 19, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, time to play catch up....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that is still a good look for you.  I'll let you know next time I get out that way.  If not before May, then I'll see you at the ShowMe's, right?



I won't know for sure until closer to May.  May is our busiest time at work so it difficult to get time off.  I will keep you posted.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah, yeah.  Get your priorities straight!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 19, 2006)

Passed on cardio today, but have kept my diet in check, so it's a win for me.  Despite the calling of the last peice of birthday cake, I have stayed strong.  Whoopee.  Cardio and yoga on the agenda for tomorrow.  Now that I know I can run a 5K outside, I can focus on the speed part.  Since I have lots of time for that, I am going to start incorporating some sprinting into my routine to try to increase my short speed for softball season.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 20, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I am going to start incorporating some sprinting into my routine to try to increase my short speed for softball season.



That's primarily why I've started with the sprinting.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 20, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Passed on cardio today, but have kept my diet in check, so it's a win for me.  Despite the calling of the last peice of birthday cake, I have stayed strong.  Whoopee.  Cardio and yoga on the agenda for tomorrow.  Now that I know I can run a 5K outside, I can focus on the speed part.  Since I have lots of time for that, I am going to start incorporating some sprinting into my routine to try to increase my short speed for softball season.



I wish I could play softball again.  Rotator cup injury from softball put me on retirement.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 20, 2006)

OK, no workout today.  Busy at the office, had a crap lunch of mexican food.  Will do better as the day goes on, locked in for lifting tomorrow.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 20, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, no workout today.  Busy at the office, had a crap lunch of mexican food.  Will do better as the day goes on, locked in for lifting tomorrow.



Give em hell PY


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2006)

HIT it hard my Friend!!! I like your idea of Sprints, if you have access to a track, what I used to do was jog the turns, and SPRINT the straight aways!!! That'll really get your heart a Pumpin!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 20, 2006)

Get rockin' Py.  If you need some help, I'll come down with the Fungo Bat and make you chase fly balls all over the outfield!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 20, 2006)

Keep at it Py and give em hell bud!

Archies idea sounds goodw ith the sprints and jogging the turns.  I may have to try that!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2006)

'morning, brotha!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2006)

Hey all...

Lifting day, session 3 or 4 of Heavy Duty program...

WU - treadmill, mixed speeds and incline
WU - db lat raise 20x10, db rows 20x10, db hammer curls 20x10

DB lats - 35x10+short hold (started with 45s, but quickly realized it was too much)
DB BO rows - 60 x 8 drop 40 x 8 (wasn't happy with the ROM on the 60s)
BB curl - 80 x 8 (again, not happy on ROM.  More on this later)

Tri pushdowns - 200 (full stack) x 12
SS Dips - bw x 3 (about half ROM), -55x5

On most of the lifts where my ROM wasn't what I wanted, I did a drop set.  This was the first run on this session, so I expect to be better dialed in next time.

The question is this.  With Mentzer's program, I should expect better results next time.  So, should I continue with the weight as is, expecting my strength to go up (and therefore my ROM to improve), or drop it down.  I decided to drop it.  Without perfect form and ROM, the impact will be lessened.  I'm better off going back a bit for perfection, then letting it build up on it's own.  I am, of course, open to alternate opinions on that.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2006)

good call for the form. THe strength will come. Don't wanna do something to hurt yourself.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 21, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey all...
> 
> Lifting day, session 3 or 4 of Heavy Duty program...
> 
> ...



Sounds like you got it under control Py


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> good call for the form. THe strength will come. Don't wanna do something to hurt yourself.


  True Dat!!!
Don't up the weights until you get the # of reps with SOLID form, then you can up it!!! Just like Brother Burner said, no need to rush and hurt yourself!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2006)

yeah...the fat, non-working out guy knows....


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> True Dat!!!
> Don't up the weights until you get the # of reps with SOLID form, then you can up it!!! Just like Brother Burner said, no need to rush and hurt yourself!!!



I'm actually thinking just the opposite.  Instead of waiting for my strength to catch up to what I picked for the wieght, I'll drop down a notch and make sure my form and ROM are what I expect.

Didn't feel the w/out that much today, but my lower back has been twinging a bit.  Nothing a little rest can't hande, I'm sure.  (Hmm...seems like I say that a lot...)

Also, got in my Mentzer books today (wisdom and style).  Should make good reading on my trip.  Headed to NOLA in the morning....


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 21, 2006)

You can still work to failure at a little lower weight, no?  Just drop it down and check your progress from there.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 21, 2006)

Yea, I usually drop the wieght to ensure the form is not lost and the reps are there.  If you couldn't do the reps with good form, waiting another week to increase the weight is the right decision, IMO.  Great w/o though man!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yeah...the fat, *Audi-owning*, non-working out guy knows....



Want some cheese with that?


----------



## Devlin (Feb 21, 2006)

Great job getting back in the gym.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 22, 2006)

Got to NOLA earlier than I thought, so got in a cardio session at the local gym.  Did a full 5k run, just under 42 minutes.  I'm sure the time will get better, but I am trying to committ myself to not running less than the full 5k when doing cardio (unless I am specifically doing sprints or something.)


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I'm actually thinking just the opposite.  Instead of waiting for my strength to catch up to what I picked for the wieght, I'll drop down a notch and make sure my form and ROM are what I expect.
> 
> Didn't feel the w/out that much today, but my lower back has been twinging a bit.  Nothing a little rest can't hande, I'm sure.  (Hmm...seems like I say that a lot...)
> 
> Also, got in my Mentzer books today (wisdom and style).  Should make good reading on my trip.  Headed to NOLA in the morning....


  Enjoy the Reads my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Yea, I usually drop the wieght to ensure the form is not lost and the reps are there. If you couldn't do the reps with good form, waiting another week to increase the weight is the right decision, IMO. Great w/o though man!


You should have seen the clod I saw in the gym this morning...yeah...how 'bout that...I DO work out..once in a while....
 
I guess there is some church school that sends their kids to the gym for their morning PT. This kid...was doing...I think...  Close grip benching. Basically, he was doing partial...partials...His arms would barely 'break' and go down maybe 2"...the kind of fubar'd set that you just REALLY wanna go over and ask: um..WHAT are you doing? Nice of you to put that 205 on...have your frined be an interactive spotter.(he was good for abour 20% of the lift) and doing a partial, partial...
Here. Let the weight go all the way down till it lightly touches your chest. Now press up. No squirming, no cheating...no help. Just press it up. What...can't do it? here.....now that I have stripped off more than 1/2 the weight that is in your range, NOW press it up...wow! It worked! Now...bring it down and repeat! GREAT! now THAT is a set!
He was basically doing the same in peacher curls...let the weight come down till under tension....ALMOST 1/2 way..then take it back up...

Oh...then there was his cousin: Mr. B.B. Swinger! That's right! He had more swing in his curl than a Texas saloon on nickel night! YEHAWW!  
just add the BB and that was his 'form'....
So, not only was my workout personally beneficial..it was entertaining...


oh...forgot the kid who was comfortable in his skin...and walked around the locker room having conversations with friends...naked...what a day...


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 22, 2006)

You were watching naked kids in the locker room?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 22, 2006)

All I can say is...yikes....

Second cardio session of the day.  About 20 min on the treadmill, playing around with sprints and intervals.  The machine in the hotel is no good for setting up short intervals, but if I use Trip's method as a rough guide, a football field (goal line to goal line) is roughly .06 of a mile.  Problem is it takes about .02 to get up to speed for a sprint.  I have some work to do on this method, but there isn't anywhere to run it outside, so it will have to do.

Is it me, or does the heart rate spike faster on the second cardio workout of the day?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 22, 2006)

looking great in here Pylon! I am hoping that work cuts back on my overtime soon, and the weather straightens out, so I will be able to get outside and run...after that there's just a lot of prayer about getting the weekend of the 5k off work ...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2006)

Morning cardio, 20 min on the bike.  Opted for something non-impact to get the day going.  Plan on running again tonight.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2006)

I almost forgot to share a fun story....

I was in the office yesterday discussing Mardi Gras with the ladies.  One of them brought up king cake, which I mentioned I don't think I've ever had.  The first one says "We'll pick one up in the morning.  You'll like it."

The other looks at her and says "He won't eat that.  He's _healthy!_"

(I let them know it didn't mean I wouldn't eat a piece, just that I wouldn't eat the whole thing.)


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 23, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I was in the office yesterday discussing Mardi Gras with the ladies.  One of them brought up king cake, which I mentioned I don't think I've ever had.  The first one says "We'll pick one up in the morning.  You'll like it."
> 
> The other looks at her and says "He won't eat that.  He's _healthy!_"
> 
> (I let them know it didn't mean I wouldn't eat a piece, just that I wouldn't eat the whole thing.)



  Thanks for the morning laugh!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> You were watching naked kids in the locker room?


when the SOB was standing off to my left...in front of me...holding a conversation w/ the kid next to me...
Was I watching? Nope. Will leave that to John H....I grabbed my stuff from the locker, put on my jacket and left...


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 23, 2006)

Wow, Pylon.  Two a days!  I for one am impressed.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I almost forgot to share a fun story....
> 
> I was in the office yesterday discussing Mardi Gras with the ladies. One of them brought up king cake, which I mentioned I don't think I've ever had. The first one says "We'll pick one up in the morning. You'll like it."
> 
> ...


so in essence, you were saying: Know when to say no. No meaning: No more than one good slice, please...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2006)

Good lookin cardio my Friend!!! 2 a days huh??? Good stuff!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2006)

Yeah, two a days....of course, I'm eating everything in sight (include a piece of king cake...or three...man, that's good stuff.)  I'm feeling kind sick from all the sugar right now.  Once it subsides, I'll be running again before dinner.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 23, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> 2 a days huh??? Good stuff!!!



It seems as if Gary has started a trend here.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> All I can say is...yikes....
> 
> Second cardio session of the day.  About 20 min on the treadmill, playing around with sprints and intervals.  The machine in the hotel is no good for setting up short intervals, but if I use Trip's method as a rough guide, a football field (goal line to goal line) is roughly .06 of a mile.  Problem is it takes about .02 to get up to speed for a sprint.  I have some work to do on this method, but there isn't anywhere to run it outside, so it will have to do.
> 
> Is it me, or does the heart rate spike faster on the second cardio workout of the day?



2 x a day    I never paid that close attention in re: the faster spike on #2.

Ever thought about running the stairs in the hotels ? Or do they frown on that   hel , I frown on that !! I did way too much of those in H.S.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes, I've thought about it.  Even done it a couple of times.  And while I'd like to say I avoid it because it hurts my knees (which it doesn't), the bottom line is it's really hard to do.  I think I'd rather go for longer time at a lower intensity, like treadmill work.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yes, I've thought about it.  Even done it a couple of times.  And while I'd like to say I avoid it because it hurts my knees (which it doesn't), the bottom line is it's really hard to do.  I think I'd rather go for longer time at a lower intensity, like treadmill work.



I hear ya !


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2006)

OK, 2nd cardio of the day.  15 min treadmill, 15 on elliptical.  Whoosh.

I had to get off the treadmill.  I wanted to go a full 5k, but my legs feel like lead.  I guess a 5k in the day followed by evening sprints will do that.

Another thing about doing 2xdays that might help me is to force me to vary my cardio work.  I don't think my legs will take the pounding if I stay just on the treadmill.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, 2nd cardio of the day.  15 min treadmill, 15 on elliptical.  Whoosh.
> 
> I had to get off the treadmill.  I wanted to go a full 5k, but my legs feel like lead.  I guess a 5k in the day followed by evening sprints will do that.
> 
> Another thing about doing 2xdays that might help me is to force me to vary my cardio work.  I don't think my legs will take the pounding if I stay just on the treadmill.



Variety ...good   Soon as the toe is 100% again I'll be getting back to clean cardio and squat cardio for variety along with the bike


----------



## Devlin (Feb 23, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, 2nd cardio of the day.  15 min treadmill, 15 on elliptical.  Whoosh.
> 
> I had to get off the treadmill.  I wanted to go a full 5k, but my legs feel like lead.  I guess a 5k in the day followed by evening sprints will do that.
> 
> Another thing about doing 2xdays that might help me is to force me to vary my cardio work.  I don't think my legs will take the pounding if I stay just on the treadmill.




Great job Py!! I agree the cardio 2x/day will force you to vary your cardio, but I think that's a good thing.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 23, 2006)

Wow, cardio twice in one day.  Burner nor I barely manage doing it more than once a week!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 23, 2006)

2 a days 

Impressive !


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Wow, cardio twice in one day. Burner nor I barely manage doing it more than once a *YEAR*!


Don't exaggerate..


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Don't exaggerate..


 

Py your crazy bud!  Cardio twice a day....I just can't wait until I can do it again LOL!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 23, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, 2nd cardio of the day.  15 min treadmill, 15 on elliptical.  Whoosh.
> 
> I had to get off the treadmill.  I wanted to go a full 5k, but my legs feel like lead.  I guess a 5k in the day followed by evening sprints will do that.
> 
> Another thing about doing 2xdays that might help me is to force me to vary my cardio work.  I don't think my legs will take the pounding if I stay just on the treadmill.


Hey buddy, don't forget about the trapeeze!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2006)

Just got back from my first Mardi Gras parade in the quarter.  Crazy.  I've got a bag with at least 15 pounds of beads.  (The bag was thrown as well.)  Good times.

There's a good number of people, but it is nothing like normal from what I'm told.  It's mostly locals, not many tourists.  (I was told I don't count because I'm here about once a month.)  It is also a little more subdued.  It doesn't have anything to do with the storm (from what I'm told), but more because everyone is a local so they don't care as much about beads and flashing.  they are just out to have a few drinks and celebrate life.  It's a very cool vibe.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 24, 2006)

don't lie....you wanted to see some boobies


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2006)

I didn't say I wasn't interested.  I said the locals aren't.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2006)

Lifting day, hit the gym before the office....

WU - bike, 5 min (it's leg day, I went short on this.)

Leg Ext - 260 (full stack) x 10 +hold
SS Leg Press - 300 x 8 (Icarus leg sled.  Never used this brand before, but I like it.  In retrospect I should have used the regular angled leg press, but this was OK.)

Seated calf raise - 225 x 7

5 min treadmill walk cooldown

I should have been doing squats, but the universe is conspiring against me.  Both times I've done legs on this program, I've been in a gym with no squat rack.  I was willing to use the one here (it's one of the open angled kind) but it was in use...for shrugs.  Now, I don't mind someone using the station for whatever (generally), but this is the only squat rack in the house, and he was using the front bracket to set the bar down on between sets.  Even that would have been ok with me if it weren't for the fact that THERE IS A NOT SQUAT RACK RIGHT NEXT TO IT THAT WOULD HAVE WORKED EXACTLY THE SAME WAY FOR HIM!!!  

Anyway, the gym after him used it to stand behind for deadlifts, but I was long gone by then.  I love squats, but haven't done them in almost 4 months for various reasons.  I'm off the road next week, so I should get to do them then.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 24, 2006)

The nerve of that bastard to do shrugs in the curling cage


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 24, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Just got back from my first Mardi Gras parade in the quarter.  Crazy.  I've got a bag with at least 15 pounds of beads.  (The bag was thrown as well.)  Good times.
> 
> There's a good number of people, but it is nothing like normal from what I'm told.  It's mostly locals, not many tourists.  (I was told I don't count because I'm here about once a month.)  It is also a little more subdued.  It doesn't have anything to do with the storm (from what I'm told), but more because everyone is a local so they don't care as much about beads and flashing.  they are just out to have a few drinks and celebrate life.  It's a very cool vibe.



I went to Mari Gras in 1996..............   There were lots of (o) (o)s


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 24, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I went to Mari Gras in 1996..............   There were lots of (o) (o)s



Everyone was wearing glasses?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 24, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Everyone was wearing glasses?



  .....sure.....


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 24, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Lifting day, hit the gym before the office....
> 
> WU - bike, 5 min (it's leg day, I went short on this.)
> 
> ...




Well that was short and to the point


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2006)

That's why I love Heavy Duty!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 24, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> That's why I love Heavy *Boobies*


----------



## Devlin (Feb 24, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

>



 Someone's in a fiesty mood.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2006)

Solid w/o BRother Pylon, good stuff!!! I hear ya about people on the piece of equipment yu want!!! Come on over to my Gym, together WE could rule the world!!! Well.......................... At least the gym!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by *Pylon* _That's why I love Heavy *Boobies*
> _



The weird thing is I know I didn't type that, yet it sounds like something I would say.....


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Solid w/o BRother Pylon, good stuff!!! I hear ya about people on the piece of equipment yu want!!! Come on over to my Gym, together WE could rule the world!!! Well.......................... At least the gym!!!



That IS the world, Brother...at least, the part that really counts!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> That IS the world, Brother...at least, the part that really counts!


 *AMEN*


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 24, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> The weird thing is I know I didn't type that, yet it sounds like something I would say.....


 
great minds.....


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 25, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I didn't say I wasn't interested.  I said the locals aren't.



It all depends on which parade you go to.  Certain ones are more familiy safe, while others...   Well, you get the idea.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 25, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> The nerve of that bastard to do shrugs in the curling cage



That's why I do DB shrugs.......  And use that apparatus for BB curls.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 25, 2006)

Ok, sitting at the airport, pushing fluids.  Feel like crap, just want to get thru the morning and get home.

Why do I feel bad?  New Orleans, Mardi Gras, laaaaaaaate night....etc, etc etc.

My bag is about 60 lbs, half in beads.  I left a bunch behind too.  I tried to keep just the good stuff.  I was on a roll last night, and collected some REALLY cool stuff.  Much more crowded down there, but still very little flashing.  Everyone just drinking, yelling, trying to get from one bar to another.  Good times.

Got in a little w/out.  (One balcony of girls were demanding push ups for beads.)  Mostly done in by 1) a mixture of Foster's, tequila, jager, Abita turbo dog, some of daquiri slushy with red bull, and something called an aligator bite, when is the local version of a black and tan, and 2) a late night food binge.  You know the kind where you mind realizes you haven't eaten in hours, so you so "I'll have a pizza!  And a corn dog!  No!  Two corn dogs!  The really big ones!" 

So my breakfast this morning has been OJ, lots of water and excedrin.  If nurse Dev has a better perscription, I'm listening.  I don't drink often, so I don't have to deal with hangovers all that much.  I will probably go pick up some fruit and a bagel before the flight home.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 25, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Ok, sitting at the airport, pushing fluids.  Feel like crap, just want to get thru the morning and get home.
> 
> Why do I feel bad?  New Orleans, Mardi Gras, laaaaaaaate night....etc, etc etc.
> 
> ...




Sorry my cure is to either tough it out or if tummy not heaving then I take a drug that is probably not FDA approved for human use


----------



## Pylon (Feb 25, 2006)

Well, no heaving here.  Apparently my consumption, while far above normal for me even when I do drink, was spread out enough that my system could assimilate it all without any kickbacks.

By the way, I'm sitting watching the world go by and trying to figure out who looks like a bigger dork.  The person getting on a plane to go home wearing a bunch of beads, or the person getting off the plane here wearing a bunch of beads.  Either way, ya just look silly.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 25, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well, no heaving here.  Apparently my consumption, while far above normal for me even when I do drink, was spread out enough that my system could assimilate it all without any kickbacks.
> 
> By the way, I'm sitting watching the world go by and trying to figure out who looks like a bigger dork.  The person getting on a plane to go home wearing a bunch of beads, or the person getting off the plane here wearing a bunch of beads.  Either way, ya just look silly.



People watching in the airport can be very entertaining since most are just extensions of the "family" from the gym.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 25, 2006)

Without question.

Today I am with the tennis club (really, a bunch of dudes, all with rackets), crazy uncle Phil, who looks like he topped off his waffle with Jack Daniels, sister tightpants (always nice to see her up this early) and granny not-dead-but-not-far-from-it.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 25, 2006)

Did I mention the NOLA airport apparently does not have A/C (or at least they seem to like it really humid inside) and has the most uncomfortable chairs on the planet?  It's like they don't want you to spend any more time here than absolutely needed.  Not that anyone would...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 25, 2006)

Hmmm....apparently the tennis club is all going to Dallas.  And for some reason, they waiting until just before they closed the door to decide to go there.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey Py, how do you post a 5 meg audio file on IM.  I have one for the enjoyment of the group.  Particularly Archie.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 25, 2006)

Perhaps they were enjoying the humidity.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 25, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey Py, how do you post a 5 meg audio file on IM.  I have one for the enjoyment of the group.  Particularly Archie.



Probably easiest to post on a hositng server somewhere and link to it.  But I haven't tried uploading anything like that here, so that's a guess.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 25, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey Py, how do you post a 5 meg audio file on IM.  I have one for the enjoyment of the group.  Particularly Archie.



I'm not sure that you can.  People have been using putfile.com to host their videos.  You could probably upload your file there and put a link to it.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Perhaps they were enjoying the humidity.



I don't think so.  Many of them had their hair permed, and the humidity was causing some grumpiness over the flattening effect on their locks.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I'm not sure that you can.  People have been using putfile.com to host their videos.  You could probably upload your file there and put a link to it.



There you go.

What is it you will be sharing with us, B?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 25, 2006)

Why do women wear off the shoulder tops over a regular bra?  Doesn't it look kinda skanky (and not in a good way)?  Billie, Dev, little help here?


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 25, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> There you go.
> 
> What is it you will be sharing with us, B?


It's a comedian doing a version of the first ball game (biblical times) impersonating harry carey.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 25, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> It's a comedian doing a version of the first ball game (biblical times) impersonating harry carey.



I've heard it.  It's funny.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 25, 2006)

Putfile is a FREE digital media hosting service. Here you can upload videos and images to the internet for free. Your media will be hosted on our reliable servers offering zero downtime.

What Files Can I Upload? 

Audio .mp3 .mid .wav .midi  25MB (max size)


----------



## Pylon (Feb 25, 2006)

I just noticed my shoes are filthy.  What the hell was I walking thru last night?  Do I need to get them disinfected?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 25, 2006)

I should point out these are my running shoes, so if I had walking thru liquid of any kind, my feet and socks would have been wet.  I do not recall having wet feet at any point.  And I usually keep these in my gym bag, so they were clean at the start of the night.  Weird.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 25, 2006)

There is an older woman sitting across from me wearing a shirt that says "Well behaved women rarely make history."  I like that.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 25, 2006)

Also, shirts that do not go all the way down past your belt should be considered a privledge, not a right.  Why don't some people understand this?

Granddad just got on the cell phone.  They can hear him in the parking lot, I'm sure.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 25, 2006)

Where is my plane?  I want to go home...We should be boarding now, but no plane in sight....


----------



## Pylon (Feb 25, 2006)

I saw a guy last night wearing a shirt with a picture of W.  In big letter the shirt read "GEORGE BUSH DOESN'T GIVE A FUCK ABOUT BLACK PEOPLE!"  I like that one too.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 25, 2006)

He was black, by the way, so it's OK.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 25, 2006)

The guy, I mean.  Not W.  He's white.  Really really white.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 25, 2006)

I stole an ashtray from Trent Reznor last night.  It's in my bag.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 25, 2006)

Technically I stole it from his bar, but this story is better, I think.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 25, 2006)

His bar is called "The Dungeon."  They have bathroom hidden behind bookcases.  But there is a big sign that says RESTROOMS and a bouncer directing traffic to them.  But still, it's kinda cool.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 25, 2006)

Where did everyone go?  Was it something I said?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 25, 2006)

I heard they were expecting 300,000 for MG this year, down from 1mil last year.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 25, 2006)

I did make friends with a very nice police officer working the parade last night.  The floats would try to be nice and hand her the really good beads, which she would then hand to me.  Every time she got something, I would yell her name and say "I'm looking at you, officer Johnson.  You know you aren't going to keep that!"  She would laugh and toss it to me.  I think it only worked because there were a couple of times that she picked something up that had been thrown to a woman or a kid but had bounced into the street or fell short, and I let her know who it was supposed to go to.  I think she appreciated that I wasn't just trying to get all of the good stuff.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 25, 2006)

Keep going, Py.  You're on a roll.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 25, 2006)

With a 7 ft wingspan, I'm surprised you didn't just reach out and take everything.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 25, 2006)

Coolest things thrown from floats (not including cool beads), no particular order:

1) a hat
2) small frisbees
3) soft toys (stuffed animals, spears, and other cool things)
4) a giant handfull of superballs...no idea where they went.  They were all dark, and I kinda saw/kinda felt a swarm of them flying past me, then they were gone.
5) Glowsticks

Lamest:
nail buffers (not a file, but a thing to shine your nails) - these were thrown from the float with the ABC soap opera guys


----------



## Pylon (Feb 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> With a 7 ft wingspan, I'm surprised you didn't just reach out and take everything.



I was a catching machine.  I caught everything that was close to me, then handed stuff off to the ladies around me.  It was a good system.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 25, 2006)

OK, my plane just arrived, so I'm logging off.  See y'all when I get home....


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 25, 2006)

I got those audio files posted.  Thanks.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 25, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, my plane just arrived, so I'm logging off.  See y'all when I get home....



Just in time.  I'm done with lunch and have to get back to house stuff.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 25, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I got those audio files posted.  Thanks.



Are you going to provide a link to them?


----------



## Devlin (Feb 25, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Why do women wear off the shoulder tops over a regular bra?  Doesn't it look kinda skanky (and not in a good way)?  Billie, Dev, little help here?



I have no idea.  I often wonder that myself. It's like why do some women at the gym insist on wearing bras under tops that have built in bras? Or they wear a regular bra under a top that has a T back or what they call a racer back and then the bra straps show?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> His bar is called "The Dungeon."  They have bathroom hidden behind bookcases.  But there is a big sign that says RESTROOMS and a bouncer directing traffic to them.  But still, it's kinda cool.


That place sounds pretty cool!!! Have a safe trip home my Friend, looking forward to seeing you wednesday!!! Have you decided where you want to eat yet??? i know how you like to be in "Control" 

Just try to make it healthy please!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 25, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Where did everyone go?  Was it something I said?



Sorry, we attempted to go garage sale shopping this morning.  The one morning we get up and go, there aren't any.   But from the looks of things, I see you were entertained anyways.  BTW, I've had to throw away shoes from walking around during MG on Bourbon St.  As for hangover cures, sipping (yes, no drinking) water w/ some type of sugar in it works best.  Things like Kool-Aid, no fake sweeteners ala Crystal Light.  Also eating wise, something similar to a PB&J works great.  The bread helps absorb nasty stomach acids and other ucky stuff, the PB for the loss of proteins, and the jelly for some sugar if you are just having water w/out any.  I can't remember exactly how to eplain the whole sugar thing, but it has to do with the insuline spike from it.  All I know is whenever I have a hangover, I have water, and PB&J on an Eggo, and I'm much better.  Also, some Aleve helps.  No motrin, as it can upset your tummy.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 25, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Why do women wear off the shoulder tops over a regular bra? Doesn't it look kinda skanky (and not in a good way)? Billie, Dev, little help here?


 
Well, you can do this and still be classy...I have a cute Danskin sweatshirt that sits off of one shoulder (think flashdance) and I like wearing it with a pair of Levi's...but I have one rule....WHITE BRAS ONLY....I think all the colorful stuff looks slutty......either that or it doesn't look good, and I'm a skank too....

And bra straps showing in the gym is a big no-no (especially with the built in bra thing...if the built in bra doesn't support your jugs, you shouldn't be wearing it...  )


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 25, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Well, you can do this and still be classy...I have a cute Danskin sweatshirt that sits off of one shoulder (think flashdance) and I like wearing it with a pair of Levi's...but I have one rule....WHITE BRAS ONLY....I think all the colorful stuff looks slutty......either that or it doesn't look good, and I'm a skank too....
> 
> And bra straps showing in the gym is a big no-no (especially with the built in bra thing...if the built in bra doesn't support your jugs, you shouldn't be wearing it...  )


I'm going to get a glass of ice water.  This talk is taking me back to the big 
'80s when I was in high school.  I'm starting to have flashbacks of those leg warmer thingies


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 25, 2006)

um...I don't own a pair of those, but they were pretty sexy back in the say with some tights and big curly hair...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'm going to get a glass of ice water.  This talk is taking me back to the big
> '80s when I was in high school. * I'm starting to have flashbacks of those leg warmer thingies*


----------



## Pylon (Feb 25, 2006)

Despite the pilot's best efforts, made it home in one piece.  (Seriously, I can't remember ever getting nauseuos on a plane before.  Rough flight.  I think we actually touched down on the left rear wheel about 2 seconds before the right one touched.)

Feeling better, but was welcomed home with a backed-up sewer.  The wife had a guy on the way to clear it, but they were slow getting here.  (It was cleaned up already.)  By the time it was done, she was leaving for a bridal shower.  The end result is I spent the evening with the boy (which was a good time) but I still haven't gotten a shower (which is not a good time.)


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 25, 2006)

were they really SO bad??

remember Footloose?? God I loved that movie!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2006)

Glad you made it back safely my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 25, 2006)

welcome home Py!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 25, 2006)

Welcome home.  Enjoy the night with the little one.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 25, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> were they really SO bad??
> 
> remember Footloose?? God I loved that movie!!


I didn't say they were bad, just that I was having flashbacks 
How about "fame" they wore a lot of that stuff.  I haven't seen a girl with "the claw" hair doo in quite a while.

Welcome back, PY


----------



## Pylon (Feb 26, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> That place sounds pretty cool!!! Have a safe trip home my Friend, looking forward to seeing you wednesday!!! Have you decided where you want to eat yet??? i know how you like to be in "Control"
> 
> Just try to make it healthy please!!!



How about same as last time?  That seemed to work well.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> How about same as last time?  That seemed to work well.


The carzy bowl and wraps??? Thats cool with me my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 27, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> The carzy bowl and wraps??? Thats cool with me my Friend!!!



Sounds good.  Today and tomorrow are out, but any other day this week should work.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 27, 2006)

Good news/bad news from the gym...

Good news - cardio, 5K run.  Time was just under 44 min.  Yes, I got slower, but was happy just to get through it.  I was ready to quit at .75.  My legs were heavy and my shins were on fire.  I found a decent rhythm, though, an pushed thru, all thanks to AC/DC's "Thunderstruck."

Bad news - no more yoga classes.  Apparently she decided it wasn't worth her time if I was the only attendee, and then only once in a while.  Can't say I blame her.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Good news/bad news from the gym...
> 
> Good news - cardio, 5K run.  Time was just under 44 min.  Yes, I got slower, but was happy just to get through it.  I was ready to quit at .75.  My legs were heavy and my shins were on fire.  I found a decent rhythm, though, an pushed thru, all thanks to AC/DC's "Thunderstruck."
> *Sometimes Music can do wonders, Great job sticking it out!!!*
> ...


How does Wednesday sound??? Thats the only day I can this week!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 27, 2006)

wednesday is good for me


----------



## Pylon (Feb 28, 2006)

Gym day...

WU - eliptical, 5 min
WU - Pec deck - 70 x 10
Pec Deck - 145 x 10+hold (up 15 lbs)
SS smith incline press - 140 x 3+hold (up 10 lbs, down 1 rep)

WU - DB pullover - 40 x 10
DB pullover - 80 x 7 (up 3 reps)
SS CG pulldowns - 160 x 9+hold (up 20 lbs, down 2 reps)

WU - deadlifts - 90 x 10
Rack pulls - 225 x 10

Very happy with all but the DLs.  I really blew through 270 last time, so upped to 330, but it wouldn't go.  Dropped down to 270, still didn't feel right.  Decided not to push too hard, so hit the rack pulls instead.  I will probable make that a pemanent change.  I've just never really felt good doing deadlifts, no idea why.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2006)

Great w/o BRother Pylon!!! I prefer Rack Deads myself, they HIT the back and leave the legs outta it!!! You seem to be liking this routine, going up in weights and/or reps is ALWAYS good!!! Are we still on for tomorrow??? I get off at 2:15, and can be at Crazy wraps @ 2:40 or so!!! Let me know or call me my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 28, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o BRother Pylon!!! I prefer Rack Deads myself, they HIT the back and leave the legs outta it!!! You seem to be liking this routine, going up in weights and/or reps is ALWAYS good!!! Are we still on for tomorrow??? I get off at 2:15, and can be at Crazy wraps @ 2:40 or so!!! Let me know or call me my Friend!!!



Thanks, Archie.  I've been amazed at the results already, and can't wait to see how this plays out over the next few months.  I just have to get over the idea that making changes to the system (such as rack pulls over DLs) being a bad thing.

I think I have to pass on lunch tomorrow.  It looks like I will be making a run to Chicago Thursday, so I will be tied up most of the day Wednesday.  Sorry.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 28, 2006)

Good job, PY.  I'm encouraged to hear you've made gains with the program.  I hope we both make great gains with it.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Thanks, Archie.  I've been amazed at the results already, and can't wait to see how this plays out over the next few months.  I just have to get over the idea that making changes to the system (such as rack pulls over DLs) being a bad thing.
> 
> I think I have to pass on lunch tomorrow.  It looks like I will be making a run to Chicago Thursday, so I will be tied up most of the day Wednesday.  Sorry.


Awesome!!! Glad your liking the results, thats good to hear!!! Changes arenet a bad thing, the muscle only knows weight, not what exercise or anything, your doing great, Glad your exited about the next few months, thats half the battle to be enthusuastic about your training!!!

Thats cool about lunch my Friend, we'll do it again soon, have a safe trip and enjoy life!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2006)

NICE wo PY , 

Its great to increase on a regular basis


----------



## Pylon (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm still amazed that I have picked up weight and reps on these lifts despite not doing them for a couple of weeks.  Good stuff...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

aloha!
Ok..since Friday afternoon..there have been like, 4 pages of whorring going on...VERY nice...bt, didn't read..sorry...only have an eight hour day at the office to waste...must utilize my time effectively...

Looks like things are going well though!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I'm still amazed that I have picked up weight and reps on these lifts despite not doing them for a couple of weeks.  Good stuff...


Someones doing something right!  keep at it bud your kickin ass!

You still doing in IM comp?


----------



## Pylon (Mar 1, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Someones doing something right!  keep at it bud your kickin ass!
> 
> You still doing in IM comp?



I don't think so.  I was really lax for a while, so I think I would be out of it for sure.  Better to just keep competing with myself, I think....


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I don't think so.  I was really lax for a while, so I think I would be out of it for sure.  Better to just keep competing with myself, I think....


The hell with it matters well keep at it!  Something to keep you motivated!

But I hear ya no better competition then yourself!  The never ending battle heh.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I'm still amazed that I have picked up weight and reps on these lifts despite not doing them for a couple of weeks.  *Good stuff*...


  Definatly my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I don't think so.  I was really lax for a while, so I think I would be out of it for sure.  Better to just keep competing with myself, I think....



Thats what I do.  And I'm pretty good competition if I may say so


----------



## Pylon (Mar 1, 2006)

Evening cardio, 1 hr on bike, 15.45 miles.  Went kinda easy on the resistence, just wanted a nice slow burn.

Watched 2 episodes of season 2 of the office (bbc version).  Far superior to the nbc show, but the new one is getting very good.  The biggest change is the boss.  correll (nbc) is good and pretty funny, but gervais (bbc) is literally painful to watch at times.  He's amazing and more realistic than most tv characters.

Off to Chicago in the AM, should be home in time for cardio tomorrow nite.  I had planned a running day, but may not be able to get to a place to run, so it may be back on the bike.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2006)

I heard some depressing news!!! The Show-Me's have been cancelled!!! Can yu ask your Guy at the Gym if it's true!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I heard some depressing news!!! The Show-Me's have been cancelled!!! Can yu ask your Guy at the Gym if it's true!!!


Whoa whoa what the hell is this shit!  You find a new comp then there has to be some in your area!  I want to see archy lean and mean and in person damnit!  Not fair!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Pylon (Mar 2, 2006)

Man, that would suck.  I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I heard some depressing news!!! The Show-Me's have been cancelled!!! Can yu ask your Guy at the Gym if it's true!!!



That would suck if its true , hope not


----------



## Pylon (Mar 3, 2006)

Friday, in the gym.  Missed my cardio yesterday due to the long trip to Chi town and back in 1 day...

WU - bike, 5 min
WU - HS iso-leg extends 50x10
WU - leg press sled - 180 x 10

HS iso leg ext - 100 x 8
SS leg press sled - 360 x 10

standing calf - 250 x 11

These weights are hard to compare to las time because the equipment is different on all 3 lifts.  Last time I was out of town and using nautilis, which I liked.  I switched to the HS iso leg ext because it uses free plate, so I am not limited by the stack on a machine.  (It is also a lot harder.)  I moved from a leg press machine to the sled, which I also prefer.  This w/out is supposed to have standing calf raises, but no machine for that last time.  I think I actually could have done more on them, but my shoulders didn't care for the pressure of the machine.  It will take a little getting used to, but the rack goes up another 50 lbs, so I should be good for a while on this equipment.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 3, 2006)

Great workout! How about switching the standing calf raises to seated ones?


----------



## Pylon (Mar 3, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Great workout! How about switching the standing calf raises to seated ones?



Seated are on the alternate leg day, next Friday.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 3, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Seated are on the alternate leg day, next Friday.




Ahh ok.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome back PY....how was Chicago??

Oh yeah...what is your first name please?? I dont' wanna go to the show me's and be calling you an orange cone...


----------



## Pylon (Mar 3, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Welcome back PY....how was Chicago??



It was fine.  busy day, hit the STL airport at 5am, was in it again at 7:30pm.  Went non-stop in between.  But overall, pretty good.  Got a lot done.  (No fun stuff, though, and no w/out because of it.)


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 3, 2006)

Damn !! How long did that take ?


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 3, 2006)

Hey Pylon, can't you do your "standing calves" on the sled.  I've subbed that in and think it works the same muscle group because your knee isn't bent.  I actually liked it better and will probably switch to them unless I hear something contrary to what I'm thinking.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 3, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey Pylon, can't you do your "standing calves" on the sled. I've subbed that in and think it works the same muscle group because your knee isn't bent. I actually liked it better and will probably switch to them unless I hear something contrary to what I'm thinking.



You can, I guess, but I don't think they quite feel the same.  I did them like that for a long time, but the standing machine just feels different to me.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 3, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Damn !! How long did that take ?


The w/out?  About 8 min, I think.  OK, 5 for the bike, 3 or so to warm up the lifts, set the weights...maybe 12 overall?


----------



## Pylon (Mar 4, 2006)

Got in some sprinting at the track, despite the chilly weather.  Did about .75 mile total, 3 sprints, walking the curves after warm up.  Lesson for the day, don't try to go sprinting after leg day.  You will be disappointed.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 5, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Got in some sprinting at the track, despite the chilly weather.  Did about .75 mile total, 3 sprints, walking the curves after warm up.  Lesson for the day, don't try to go sprinting after leg day.  You will be disappointed.



Just goes to show you're never too Pylon to learn.   I bet that would be a shock to th eol legs


----------



## Pylon (Mar 5, 2006)

Guh.  They feel like lead today.  And for some reason my shoulder is really sore today.  Not like hurt, like heavy DOMS.  I didn't feel like that until today, but I have no idea what might have caused it.  Hopefully it will be ready to lift on tuesday, but I'm sure I could lift with it like this today if needed.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 5, 2006)

Brother Pylon, Lookin good in here, 8 minutes??? Oh man you Smoke me my Friend!!! The Arnold was Fantastic, Sister Devlin and I met, talked a while and saw Arnold walk right by us about 5 feet away!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 5, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Pylon, Lookin good in here, 8 minutes??? Oh man you Smoke me my Friend!!! The Arnold was Fantastic, Sister Devlin and I met, talked a while and *saw Arnold walk right by us about 5 feet away*!!!



Yeah but your dad got to shake his hand


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 5, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Yeah but your dad got to shake his hand


       and I heard about it all night!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 5, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> and I heard about it all night!!!





He was like a little kid in a candy shop when he told us so I can just imagine how he was the rest of the night.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2006)

so...WHERE'S THE PICS??????


----------



## Pylon (Mar 6, 2006)

Cardio day, 45 min on the bike, 14.1 miles.  Nice and easy.

My legs are still stiff from the work on Friday and Saturday, but no signs of injury or anything like that.  Just really strong DOMS, which I suspect is from the addition of the sprints on Saturday.  For that reason, I decided to skip the treadmill and work the bike instead, trying to give them a little more of a breather.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 6, 2006)

nice and easy?? that's 4.7 miles in 15 minutes!! That's awsome!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 6, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Cardio day, 45 min on the bike, 14.1 miles.  Nice and easy.
> 
> My legs are still stiff from the work on Friday and Saturday, but no signs of injury or anything like that.  Just really strong DOMS, which I suspect is from the addition of the sprints on Saturday.  For that reason, I decided to skip the treadmill and work the bike instead, trying to give them a little more of a breather.



Got to do it nice and easy sometimes


----------



## Pylon (Mar 6, 2006)

I guess, but I really wasn't pushing very hard.  Resistance was at 5 (of I think 20), RPMs stayed around 80.  I left the MP3 player behind in favor of a book.  How hard can you be going if you are reading at the same time?


----------



## Devlin (Mar 6, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I guess, but I really wasn't pushing very hard.  Resistance was at 5 (of I think 20), RPMs stayed around 80.  I left the MP3 player behind in favor of a book.  How hard can you be going if you are reading at the same time?



Ohh you would be surprised it all depends on the book  

Great job on the cardio


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 6, 2006)

I agree with Sister Devlin, Great job on the cardio my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 6, 2006)

Way to go, Pylon.  Any trips to GR in the future?  How's Kal doing these days?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2006)

I must confess: I had a DQ Moolatta w/ my 'healthy' lunch w/ clients after the inspection this afternoon...had to get that off my chest...


----------



## Pylon (Mar 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I must confess: I had a DQ Moolatta w/ my 'healthy' lunch w/ clients after the inspection this afternoon...had to get that off my chest...



...and you choose to leave it in here.  Gosh, thanks.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 7, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Way to go, Pylon.  Any trips to GR in the future?  How's Kal doing these days?



Not that I know of.  If it changes, I'll let you know.  Detroit is a more likely destination right now.

Haven't seen him in a few days.  He' s out in Denver this week.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> ...and you choose to leave it in here. Gosh, thanks.


I thought you would have wanted to know that little fact...


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I thought you would have wanted to know that little fact...


 
Pylon IS the icecream king.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 7, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Pylon IS the icecream king.



 I thought he was the peanut butter king?


----------



## Pylon (Mar 7, 2006)

Put your hands together, my friend!

BTW, I did get to the gym today, but haven't had time to post it.  Will post later.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2006)

Waiting for that w/o BRother Pylon!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 7, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> ...and you choose to leave it in here.  Gosh, thanks.


Since your journal has become a confessional today, I had a course at Michigan State University today..........at the uni dairy plant...........where they only make ice cream and cheese...........and it was free.............and I had two scoops of chocolate chip cookie dough.  It' premium ice cream too, 10% butter fat.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 7, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Since your journal has become a confessional today, I had a course at Michigan State University today..........at the uni dairy plant...........where they only make ice cream and cheese...........and it was free.............and I had two scoops of *chocolate chip cookie dough*.  It' premium ice cream too, 10% butter fat.




Ohh that sounds soooo good


----------



## Pylon (Mar 7, 2006)

Dammit, you people!  Knock that off!  

OK, finally time to post my w/out from today...

WU - bike, 5 mine
WU circuit - lat raises, db rows, hammer curls - 15 x 10 each

Lat raises - 35 x 10 (same as last, but better ROM)
DB rows - 50 x 10 (dropped 10 lbs for form, was much better)

BB curl - 60 x 8 (dropped 20lbs for form.  Struggled to get past 90 deg at elbow last time, brought each of these up to the chin)

pushdowns - 200 x 17 (maxed weight, up 5 reps
SS dips - BWx4 (up 1), -40x7 (up 15lbs and 2 reps)

TOTAL TIME - 6 minutes

5 min bike cooldown

Yup, 6 minutes.  Wasn't pushing to fast, but there isn't a lot sets, it's mostly DBs, and the gym was empty, so no going around anyone.  Good w/out.  Tri's felt strong on the SS.  This is the routine I had so many problems with last time because I was too agressive on the pounds.  This was much better, and right where I needed to be.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 7, 2006)

*Six Freakin' minutes !!!!! *


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2006)

Fantastic w/o BRother Pylon!!!


----------



## Kal (Mar 7, 2006)

Bloody Awsome Dude.  Way to go.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 7, 2006)

Holy cow...nice job on the 6 minute workout Archy..er, I mean Pylon!!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks kids, but it's not that impressive.  I mean, it's only 6 sets.  A minute per set with about 10 reps each.  That's not pushing too hard, that's just the magic of the system.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 8, 2006)

6 minutes! Isn't HIT great?  Looking good, Mr. PY.  Let me know if the Detroit trip comes together.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 8, 2006)

Great w/o bud!  Man I dont think I could ever do that!  I enjoy being in the gym to much LOL!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 8, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> 6 minutes! Isn't HIT great?  Looking good, Mr. PY.  Let me know if the Detroit trip comes together.



   6 minutes ??????????    Now THAT'S a fast workout


----------



## Pylon (Mar 8, 2006)

OK, I countered my 6 min workout with 2 hours in the gym today.

I helped Kal with his routine, did some spotting and pushed him on some of the wieghts.  Then did 45 min cardio on the bike, level 5, 15.6 miles, 740 cals.

whew.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm missing something? 6 minutes...you're warmed up to lift..but you are done?  
Ive heard of 6 minute abs...but a 6 minute workout?


----------



## Pylon (Mar 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'm missing something? 6 minutes...you're warmed up to lift..but you are done?
> Ive heard of 6 minute abs...but a 6 minute workout?



That's lifting time only.  Warm ups are separate.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2006)

Lookin solid my Friend, hows Brother Kal doin???


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 8, 2006)

Let's just hope that when he works out with Mrs Pylon it's longer than 6 minutes.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 8, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Let's just hope that when he works out with Mrs Pylon it's longer than 6 minutes.



 



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Then did 45 min cardio on the bike, level 5, 15.6 miles, 740 cals



 Wow


----------



## Pylon (Mar 9, 2006)

A little lighter on the cardio today.  Leg day is tomorrow, plus I really didn't feel like being in the gym.  (Gloomy day, work, etc.)  Anyway, di a few minutes on the treadmill and realized how tight my legs still are in spots.  Did about 5 there, then a hard 15 on the elliptical.  Follwed with 10 in the sauna.  For a day I would normally have skipped, it wasn't bad I suppose.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 9, 2006)

an extra day is ALWAYS a good thing... for even going!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 9, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> plus I really didn't feel like being in the gym. (Gloomy day, work, etc.).


I think I'd prefer those kinds of days....remember a few years ago....(don't much care for the sond of that....) It would be a beautiful spring day...it was sunny and nice out...I rode the sport bike to the gym...trying to get focused on the task at hand....the bike called. (Mike....it's nice out here....perfect weather for a nice ride before having to go to work...come to me, Mike)
Yeah....that bike...what an evil beast....I lost.....it was a GOOOOD ride...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2006)

Hows it goin BRother Pylon???


----------



## Pylon (Mar 9, 2006)

Doin' well, Arch.

BTW, soup season is coming to an end, but I posted a new one tonight.  Nothing too fancy, easy to make, good macros, very tasty.  Great lazy day soup.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2006)

campbels in a can? With a pop top? Can't ge tmuch lazier than that...


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 10, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> A little lighter on the cardio today.  Leg day is tomorrow, plus I really didn't feel like being in the gym.  (Gloomy day, work, etc.)  Anyway, di a few minutes on the treadmill and realized how tight my legs still are in spots.  Did about 5 there, then a hard 15 on the elliptical.  Follwed with 10 in the sauna.  For a day I would normally have skipped, it wasn't bad I suppose.



That's certainly one way of looking at it.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 10, 2006)

Lifting day, including the first set of squats since November...

WU - bike, 5 min, squats, 135x10

HS iso leg ext - 60 ea x 10 (up 10lbs)
SS squats - 225 x 10 (more on this below)

seated calf raises - 225 x 10 (up 3 reps)

total time - 5 min

colldown, 5 min bike

I was a little apprehensive for some reason on the set of squats, but didn't have any problems with them.  Next time I'll ratch up to 275.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2006)

u did set of 10 @ 225? U go!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 10, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Lifting day, including the first set of squats since November...
> 
> WU - bike, 5 min, squats, 135x10
> 
> ...



 5 minutes   Ok is this Pylon's journal or Arch's?  Great job


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Lifting day, including the first set of squats since November...
> 
> WU - bike, 5 min, squats, 135x10
> 
> ...



Py,

So you drive how long to do a 5 min wo ?  LOL


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 10, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Py,
> 
> So you drive how long to do a 5 min wo ?  LOL


I agree.  Toss in some chick gazing or something for the rest of us


----------



## Pylon (Mar 11, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I agree.  Toss in some chick gazing or something for the rest of us



That's what the warm up is for...how do you warm up?


----------



## Devlin (Mar 11, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> That's what the warm up is for...how do you warm up?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2006)

Good lookin w/o BRother Pylon, You'll blow right by 275 my Friend!!! On a side note, my situation has improved Greatly, Thank GOD!!! Sorry to bring that up in your journal, but you know what I'm talking about, and wanted to let you know things are better!!! Hopefully for good!!!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 12, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o BRother Pylon, You'll blow right by 275 my Friend!!! On a side note, my situation has improved Greatly, Thank GOD!!! Sorry to bring that up in your journal, but you know what I'm talking about, and wanted to let you know things are better!!! Hopefully for good!!!



No problem, glad to hear it's better now.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 12, 2006)

Well, we had our St. Patty's day gathering this weekend.  We invite a few people over (mostly family) for the my latest version of dorned beef and cabbage.  (This year was a brown sugar and guiness brisket with colcannon.)  I usually do a couple of desserts as well.

After the damage from that (and the damage will continue today while I try to get rid of the leftovers) I got out and did some running this morning.  It's a little damp, but otherwise very nice out.  Went up to the school track, did 10 wind sprints (100 yd straights) walking the curves.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 12, 2006)

So what did you think of that type of cardio?


----------



## Pylon (Mar 12, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> So what did you think of that type of cardio?



It's a nice change, and it reminds me that I may be able to go for a 5k at a slow pace and be fine, but sprinting is a whle different animal.  Thanks for starting the trend.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 12, 2006)

hey Pylon!! I hope your weathering the storm okay!  I saw some disturbing things today on the weather channel, and I hope it went around you!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 13, 2006)

It's a bit windy, but otherwise fine.

No time to w/out today, very busy at work and school later.  Will try to catch up tomorrow.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 13, 2006)

Take it easy my Friend, hope all is going well!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 13, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> That's what the warm up is for...how do you warm up?



Yea, but I take longer than that!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 14, 2006)

Lifting Day...

WU - bike, 5 min, pec deck, 50 x 10

Pec Deck - 160 x 7.5 (up 15 lbs, down 3 reps)
SS incline smith press - 150 x 2 (up 10 lbs, down 1 rep)

WU - DB pullover, 40x10, rack pulls, 135 x 10

DB pullover - 80 x 10 (up 3 reps)
SS CG pulldowns - 180 x 8.5 (up 20 lbs, down 1 rep)

rack pulls - 275 x 10 (up 50 lbs)

total time - 12 minutes (this includes a long break after the first SS waiting for the pulldown stack to open)

cooldown - bike, 5 min

Let's talk about rack pulls for a second.  I had the pins set just under the knee (lowest setting).  Is this where everyone else sets them?  Also, is anyone else starting from the pins, or racking the bar at waist level and taking off from there?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> It's a nice change, and it reminds me that I may be able to go for a 5k at a slow pace and be fine, but sprinting is a whle different animal. Thanks for starting the trend.


was'sup, mi amigo!
I just found that there is a shower facility here in this building. 
There is also so nice flat black top here. I am thinking of bringing in my sweats and taking 20 or so minutes and do sprints.
(we ALL know how much I dislike cardio...)
Jogging is supposedly bad on the knees...breaks down muscle for fuel. Sprinting bypasses that.
Shorter period of time. Great results. 
As someone pointed out to me once: 
Look at an Olympic marathon runner as opposed to an Olympic sprinter.
So I am gonna look into starting that.

besides, 5k is only 3 miles...walk in the park. You got that! 
Remember when I used to jog...WAY back when..I'd start to slack off and slow down...I'd have to tell myself that the faster I go, the sooner I'd get done and can go and sit on my ass...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Lifting Day...
> 
> WU - bike, 5 min, pec deck, 50 x 10
> 
> ...


Great w/o BRother Pylon, nice increases going on too!!! I start my Rack Deads from the pins just below the knees too, and I always end it there too!!! Hope that made sense!!! Care to do lunch sometime next week my Friend???


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 14, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Let's talk about rack pulls for a second.  I had the pins set just under the knee (lowest setting).  Is this where everyone else sets them?  Also, is anyone else starting from the pins, or racking the bar at waist level and taking off from there?



Just below the knees is good.  Start from the pins and end on the pins.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 14, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Just below the knees is good.  Start from the pins and end on the pins.



I concur   Nice Wo


----------



## Devlin (Mar 14, 2006)

Great workout with weight increases all over


----------



## Pylon (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry I've been flying under the radar the last few days.  Super busy.  I'll be better next week, I promise, but not likely to be much of a voice before next Monday.  (It's all good stuff, just very busy.)  

I'll have a w/out Friday, but may not have time to post it.  We'll see.  Be good, everyone...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2006)

hey! Busy can be good.
Take care of what ya have to! How's that class going?


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 16, 2006)

I wondered why you've been so quite lately!  Post the workout when you can!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 16, 2006)

Just saying hi.


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 16, 2006)

Don't work too hard.  That's my motto.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2006)

yep..he's Air Force....


----------



## Devlin (Mar 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yep..he's Air Force....



Isn't that the Chair Force


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2006)

yep...every new airman is issued two uniforms, 1 dress unifrom, two pair of combat boots, 1 pair of dress shoes, and a leather Lazy-Boy with built in univesal remote.
Being that I was a Cop in the Air Force, mine was black for stealth...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2006)

Hope all is going well for you BRother Pylon!!!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 17, 2006)

Hey all....My busy week continues, but got in my lifting session this morning...

WU - bike, 5 min, HS iso leg ext, 50x10, leg press 180x10

HS iso leg ext - 70 ea x 12 (up 10 lbs ea, 2 reps)
SS leg press - 450 x 10 (up 90 lbs)

standing calf press - 265 x 20 (up 15lbs, 9 reps)

cooldown - 5 min bike

I'll try to get caught up by Monday with everyone.  Talk to you then.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 18, 2006)

Sorry it's still busy for you my Friend, Great w/o, up in weights and reps, do you still like the program, or just doing it for times sake??? Lookin Solid Brother Pylon!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 18, 2006)

Great job


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 19, 2006)

Good job on the increases PY


----------



## Pylon (Mar 19, 2006)

OK, back from the weekend.  This was my fantasy baseball draft weekend with some of my friends from back in college.  Always a good time.  (My team came out in great shape, by the way.)  Ate like a pig, hobbled around on my legs that were decimated on Friday.  It was a better workout than I realized.

To answer your question, Arch, I love the HD program.  It is great to be able to see real increases each time in the gym on almost every lift.  Despite the short timeframe, the work is good.

I have my final finance class tomorrow, then off for a couple of weeks before starting my last quarter of school.  Woohoo!  Also, my new bat should show up Tuesday for softball season.  Good times...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 19, 2006)

hey! Crank that 'A', brotha! 
Ok, I know how busy YOU are....and u are still making it...damn...I feel a lot of workouts coming on in my VERY near future. 
(mark my words)


----------



## Pylon (Mar 19, 2006)

Busy? Me?

Tomorrow is a long day at work, then class.  Wednesday is the rehearsal for a wedding, so I am watching the boy while the wife is there.  Thursday is dinner with my boss and his wife.  Friday is the rehearsal dinner, Saturday is the wedding.  

Busy?


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 19, 2006)

sounds like you have plenty of free time...you'll just have to skip that thing they call "sleep" whatever that is


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2006)

"I figure I'll get enough sleep when I'm dead"
- Road House


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 20, 2006)

Sounds like you are a busy man, Pylon.  Nice job on fitting in the works and making improvements, too!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2006)

Good to hear that HD is truelly working for you my Friend!!!
It's official..................June 17th!!! Hope you can still make it, heres the link!!!
http://www.thecaveman.com/show.htm


----------



## Pylon (Mar 21, 2006)

Glad to hear the show is set.  Let's start making travel plans, folks!

OK, finance is OVER, 2 weeks off school.  Hooray!

Lifting today.  Double hooray!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 21, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Glad to hear the show is set.  Let's start making travel plans, folks!
> 
> OK, finance is OVER, 2 weeks off school.  Hooray!
> 
> Lifting today.  Double hooray!



Go PY


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2006)

Lifting day AND 2 weeks off, sounds like Good Stuff my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 21, 2006)

Whats up bud hows everything?  Still traveling like an animal?

2 weeks off....congrats!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 21, 2006)

OK, lifting day.  The weather here sucks, so I was a little off my game, but still felt good to be in the gym...

WU - bike, 5 min, giant set of lat raises, db rows, hammer curls, 15x10 ea

DB lat raise - 40 x 8 (up 5 lb each side, down 2 reps) - followed with 35x3, 20x5

BO DB row - 55 x 10 (up 5 lb each side)

BB curl - 60 x 13 (up 5 reps)

Tri pushdowns - 200 x 18 (up 1 rep)
SS dips - bw x 5 (up 1 rep), -25x4(up 15 lb)

OK, back to the same issue as before.  I think I pushed myself too fast on adding weight on these lifts.  I threw in extra lat raises to make sure I got in enough work.  The ROM just isn't what I wanted.  Then again, it's not fair to compare ROM on 15 lb with ROM on 55 lb.  But it was taking a little to much body english to make me happy, so I will be dropping the lat raises back down next time.  Dips finally up to 5 at BW, so now need to work on ROM there too.  But considering I an getting them done after 18 reps with a full stack, I am still pretty happy with my progress.

Now I just have to figure out how to add more weight to the tri presses.  I might try to get someone to stand on the rack next time.  If so, I'll try to get pics, I promise.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 21, 2006)

looking good, pylon.  How about overhead tri-extensions with that stack?  But first, get pics of you and the person standing on the stack My tickets are booked for the show-me's.  Gonna be a great post show barbeque at Pylon's (oh wait, that's not in the itinerary is it?)


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 21, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, lifting day.  The weather here sucks, so I was a little off my game, but still felt good to be in the gym...
> 
> WU - bike, 5 min, giant set of lat raises, db rows, hammer curls, 15x10 ea
> 
> ...




Nice wo PY !!  Thats a bunch of wt on those pressdowns    Don't know what your stack looks like but i take a good strong bungie cord and attach an extra plate to the stack on my set up at home .


----------



## Devlin (Mar 22, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> looking good, pylon.  How about overhead tri-extensions with that stack?  But first, get pics of you and the person standing on the stack My tickets are booked for the show-me's.  Gonna be a great post show barbeque at Pylon's (oh wait, that's not in the itinerary is it?)



I vote for the overhead extensions, but that just IMO.  

 Post show barbeque at Pylon's? That would be a nice added incentive to make the trip


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 22, 2006)

Thats a Good lookin w/o BRother Pylon, I agree with everyone else, try Overhead extensions!!! Or even reverse grip pushdowns, those are KILLER!!! Have you tried Rope Extensions??? No BBQ, thats not fair  , I can't partake in any of the goodies until AFTER the show!!!  


Sorry, just being a BIG  !!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 22, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> looking good, pylon.  How about overhead tri-extensions with that stack?  But first, get pics of you and the person standing on the stack My tickets are booked for the show-me's.  Gonna be a great *post show barbeque *at Pylon's (oh wait, that's not in the itinerary is it?)



It's ok Arch he said _Post show _barbeque so you can enjoy then.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 22, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> It's ok Arch he said _Post show _barbeque so you can enjoy then.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 22, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> It's ok Arch he said _Post show _barbeque so you can enjoy then.


 Maybe I should have let Pylon offer this up Just kidding, Pylon.  The most important thing is that we don't go out for Sushi because I think Archie is going to be looking to sink his teeth into something a little more substantial than finger food.  I know I'm not up for splitting 6 little rolls of rice and fish with a man that hasn't eaten for a week


----------



## Devlin (Mar 22, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Maybe I should have let Pylon offer this up Just kidding, Pylon.  The most important thing is that we don't go out for Sushi because I think Archie is going to be looking to sink his teeth into something a little more substantial than finger food.  I know I'm not up for splitting 6 little rolls of rice and fish with a man that hasn't eaten for a week



The scary thing is, if I make it I may be at the start of a cut.   One of the women at my gym has just about talked me into competing with her and if I do I will have to start cutting in June  We will see....


----------



## Pylon (Mar 22, 2006)

Gosh, it's nice to know you are all so eager to eat my cooking.  I'll come up with something for everyone, I promise.

Skipped w/out today.  Came down with some chest congestion ast night.  It's better today, but still dragging a bit.  With the way my schedule is stacked right now, I figured it's better to not push.  I'm shooting for an early bedtime tnight to get some extra rest.  We'll see...


----------



## Pylon (Mar 22, 2006)

BTW, dinner with my boss has been moved from the Melting Pot to Saleem's.  Woohoo!  Love me some Lebanese food.  (For those of you who are not from the Loo, Saleem's is the place with the big sign on the window that says "Where garlic is king!"  They mean it, too.  Might be a good place to check out when y'all are here.)


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 23, 2006)

MMMMMmmmmmm....I love me some Garlic!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm hoping the garlic will chase away whatever is in my sinuses.  Just not feeling right, espcially first thing in the morning.  Passed on cardio again today.  Still planning to lift tomorrow.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2006)

did someone mention...food?

was'sup, Py! Feeling better?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2006)

I love garlic too!!! I'm craving IHOP though, I could go there and eat half the place up!!! Hope your feeling better my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2006)

hmm...pancakes.....w/ syrup.......
thanks, now I'm hungy...


----------



## Pylon (Mar 24, 2006)

ug...

worst day yet this week.  almost choked on flem waking up.  It stills clears up as the day goes on, but this is the worst I have felt in a while.  Ditching the gym, giving my system more recoverey time.  Blech.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 24, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> ug...
> 
> worst day yet this week.  almost choked on flem waking up.  It stills clears up as the day goes on, but this is the worst I have felt in a while.  Ditching the gym, giving my system more recoverey time.  Blech.


Stick it out bro!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 24, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> ug...
> 
> worst day yet this week.  almost choked on flem waking up.  It stills clears up as the day goes on, but this is the worst I have felt in a while.  Ditching the gym, giving my system more recoverey time.  Blech.



Ughh I shouldn't have read that, makes me want to  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 24, 2006)

Here's to a speedy recovery.  It sounds like you need to sleep for about 24 hours.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> ug...
> 
> worst day yet this week. almost choked on flem waking up. It stills clears up as the day goes on, but this is the worst I have felt in a while. Ditching the gym, giving my system more recoverey time. Blech.


I have that too, but I have learned to deal with it...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 24, 2006)

Rest is definatly in order my Friend!!! Hope you kick it soon!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 26, 2006)

Pylon

Feeling any better?


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 26, 2006)

hope he's resting up...


----------



## Pylon (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey kids....

Well, my busy week wrapped up with a trip to the dentist yesterday for 2 fillings (my first ever) then driving to work in the freezing rain for a 4 hour meeting, follwed by a 1 hour lunch meeting, a 1 hour office meeting, and then getting to sit at my desk and check my email.  Sheesh.

I have an unexpected trip to Jacksonville Wednesday, and a few new projects on my radar, but all in all things should settle down a bit now.  On the downside of the cold/cough cycle, but haven't been in the gym yet.  Will be lifting tomorrow, then I should be back on track with cardio the rest of the week.  I've taken the opportunity over the last few days to...um...refeed, so I plan to go full tilt starting tomorrow.

I'll try to get caught up with everyone over the next coupld of days.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 28, 2006)

OK, despite not being up to 100% yet (I'm around 80, I think), got in for lifting.  I REALLY didn't want to miss 2 lifting sessions in a row.  I debated about picking up with the missed session, but decided I would go back to where I would have been instead and toss out the missed session...

WU - elliptical, 7 min; pec deck, 55x10

Pec Deck - 160 x 10 (up 3 reps)
SS incline smith press - 150 x 4 (up 2 reps)

WU - db pullover - 40 x 10

DB pullover - 85 x 10 (up 5 lbs)
SS CG pulldowns - 180 x 10 (up 2 reps)

WU - rack pulls - 135 x 10

Rack pulls - 275 x 10

Felt pretty good, all things considered.  I really thought I would regress a bit with the way I'm feeling, but was pleasantly suprised to see the numbers continue to climb.  

The only bad thing is I had planned to hit the sauna after.  With my gym, it stays off, so you have to heat it before you start your w/out so it will be ready.  I set it going before heading out, but apparently one of the staff turned it off because it was room temp inside when I got back.  Oh well...


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 28, 2006)

Pylon is back.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2006)

Good lookin w/o my Friend, glad to see your #'s continue to rise also!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 28, 2006)

hey ,  nice wo Py !  Just imagine the numbers when you hit 100% !!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 28, 2006)

Great workout especially when not 100%.  I hate when people turn the sauna off when you purposely turn it on so it nice and toasty when you get done working out


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 28, 2006)

Way to suck it up, PY!  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 30, 2006)

aloha, mi amigo!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 30, 2006)

whoop, whoop! welcome back!!  Are you still enjoying HIT?? I am thinking about switching at the end of the year when hubby gets out of school...haven't decided yet


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 30, 2006)

pppssttt....Billie...it's only the end of march...I think u may have some time to ponder that...

hiya hottie!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 30, 2006)

I know...I just LOVE p/rr/s so much


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2006)

g'morning!


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 31, 2006)

Hey Pylon!

Just checking up on ya, long time no see!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 31, 2006)

Greetings from Charlotte, NC...

Has a short side trip pop up to put out a fire.  Will get home tomorrow eve.  I don't leave until 2, so I will probably try to find a gym in the AM.  I think there is a Bally's close where I can lift.

Ok, confession time.  My disciple has absolutely deserted me over the last couple of weeks.  I'm sure it has to do with the change in schedule, travel, being sick and ack of energy (especially at night when I normally cook), but I have taken in way too much chinese food, pasta, ice cream, cookies and assorted fried foods then needed.  I'm actually dreading getting back on a scale.  I'm feeling better, but still a bit flemmy, especially in the mornings.  

I did get on the treadmill tonight, but only did a mile.  I can really feel the difference this backslide has made in my conditioning.  I have a week to get going again before softball practice starts, and about 2 weeks until the season.  Time to get in gear.  Did much better at dinner tonight, will be really focused on food for the next week.  To help, I'll be posting my intake for a while just to keep myself honest.  Feel free to call me on anything that looks out of line.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 31, 2006)

Hey there, Pylon.  I go through these streaks of unmotivation and lack of discipline, too.  Just got back from a 4 day training forum and didn't exercise once.  Didn't eat all that well either.  You'll be fine, just climb back on the horse


----------



## Pylon (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks, BM.  I'm working on it.

OK, food for today.  Not great, but better than it has been.

Breakfast - oatmeal w/ blueberries, griled chicken (about 10 oz?)
lunch - grilled mahi mahi, steam green beans & carrots, mashed potatoes (I suspect there was butter on the veggies, and I only ate half the potatoes. Hey, it's airport food. What can you do?)

snack - cashews

dinner - oven baked chicken, mashed sweet potatoes, steamed broc & caul


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 1, 2006)

still, a LOT better diet than your average Joe

I haven't been tracking my food in Fitday for 2 weeks now...I've been so busy with work/home/Gym etc that I havent' had time...I've just been eating as clean as I can, and eating when I am hungry...it works for me actually


----------



## Kal (Apr 2, 2006)

Hey Pylon... good to see you back on  your diet.  keep strong brother.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 2, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey there, Pylon.  I go through these streaks of unmotivation and lack of discipline, too.  Just got back from a 4 day training forum and didn't exercise once.  Didn't eat all that well either.  You'll be fine, just climb back on the horse



I agree with Boiler


----------



## Pylon (Apr 3, 2006)

Feeling pretty good this morning, will be in the gym for cardio today.

The local paper posted an article on gym manners today.  Nothing out of the ordinary, but it still makes me sad that people need to be told these things.  (Stuff like don't wear a lot of perfume, wipe down the bench are re-reack weights.  Basic stuff.)


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

Morning, Py!
If it makes u feel better...while walking..(at least at a fast pace w/ all my gear) to the reinsertion point at my paintball tourney this weekend...after a couple hundred yards...my calves were sceaming...and....I could feel the taxation on me...WTF??? SO...keep pushing, brotha!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 3, 2006)

Py!  Ready to jump back on that fitness horse again?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 3, 2006)

Yup....rode it a bit today as a matter of fact....

Did 1 mile on the treadmill...can already feel how much muscular endurance I've lost...followed with 10 min on the bike.  Food has been very clean.  So far, all is well...


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 3, 2006)

you'll be back in the swing of things in no time at all


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

hmm...you'll be swinging, hopping on horses....you sir ARE a cowboy!
Giddyup!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 3, 2006)

Glad your feelin better my Friend, I read that article too, pretty amazing how we all have at least 1 if not more of those at our gyms, thats the sad part!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 3, 2006)

Well, a pretty good day overall.  First really clean eating day in a while.  Looking forward to lifting tomorrow.  woohoo!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 3, 2006)

Biy Py!  Get back on that wagon man....get some clean food in yourself an you'll kick that bug!  Fast food does nothing for the immune system!

Keep on truckin bud!  No room for slackin now your doing to good!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey Py, how about that Pujols guy.  I remember in 2000 when I moved to St. Louis, he was starting in place of Fernando Tatis.  Tatis was hurt.  Never got his job back.  That guy gets little press outside of the Lou, but will go down as the greatest ballplayer of all time if he doesen't have a major injury.  He is as solid and consistant as they come Loved watching him and the Cards when I lived there and I'll be a lifelong fan.  Still waiting for the Tigers to resurface.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 4, 2006)

how long will you be waiting again???


----------



## Pylon (Apr 4, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> how long will you be waiting again???



My guess is not that long.  With Bonderman, Zumaya and Verlander they have three of the top six young pitchers in the game (in my opinion, anyway.)  Some quality hitters have arrived in Granderson and Shelton, and Leyland is great with young guys.  I'm guessing playoffs inside of three years.  Maybe 2.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 4, 2006)

Lifting day for me.  Was really feeling good today, anxious to have a good workout, which I did...

WU - jog 5 min; gaint set of lat raises, db rows, hammer curls, 15s x 10

Lat raises - 40x9, 30x6 (last time did 40x8, but not happy with ROM.  Will drop these back down to 30s to increase the ROM and allow me to get the full lift with no cheat.)

BO DB row - 55 x 10 (same weight and rep, but much better ROM)
BB curl - 70 x 10 (up 10lbs, down 3 reps)

tri pushdowns - 200 x 20 (up 2 reps)
SS dips - BW x 2 (down a couple of reps, but really focused on better ROM)

cooldown - 5 min bike

Didn't track time, but didn't waste any either.  Really gassed at the end of this.  Very happy with how I felt.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 4, 2006)

really gassed?? lay off the beans, man 

seriously...that is an awsome workout, glad to see ya back in there!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2006)

Awesome BRother Pylon, looks like you didn't skip a beat!!! How do you do your DB Rows??? I lean on my supprting leg with my hand (does that make sense?)


----------



## Pylon (Apr 4, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome BRother Pylon, looks like you didn't skip a beat!!! How do you do your DB Rows??? I lean on my supprting leg with my hand (does that make sense?)



I've been doing them with DBs, but at the same time, like with a barbell.  Honestly it never occurred to me to split them up.  I probably should, though...


----------



## Pylon (Apr 5, 2006)

Rather than gym cardio, spent some time today getting in some softball practice.  Planning on more later this afternoon.  Great weather.  Good times...


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 5, 2006)

Excellent weather today my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 5, 2006)

Great workouts and even better switching it up with working out outside


----------



## Pylon (Apr 5, 2006)

Did even more work outside this afternoon, more hitting and fielding work.  Felt great to enjoy the fine weather, especially after a crap day at work.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 5, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> spent some time today getting in some softball practice.  ...



I wish I was out there, too.  We don't start until May though.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Lifting day for me.  Was really feeling good today, anxious to have a good workout, which I did...
> 
> WU - jog 5 min; gaint set of lat raises, db rows, hammer curls, 15s x 10
> 
> ...



Way to go PY


----------



## Pylon (Apr 8, 2006)

Sorry for the lack of posts....busy couple of days.

The week went well, took a refeed yesterday, but otherwise pretty clean.  Back in class starting today (marketing), will be my last 12 weeks of my MBA program.  Whoopee!

Will try to get caught up with everyone this weekend.  (I feel like I've been saying that for about a month now...)


----------



## Pylon (Apr 8, 2006)

OK, I think I'm caught up with just about everyone...

Been a little lax on food today, but not too bad.  Planning on hitting the bike tonight, 2 hours of softball tomorrow!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 8, 2006)

have fun tomorrow!! I guess all the bad weather has cleared out of here for a while huh?? Just cold weather later this week


----------



## Pylon (Apr 10, 2006)

Ack...

Sitting in meetings for the next three days, no idea if I will be able to sneak out to lift.  (Not today for sure, I hope to get out tomorrow.)  Working thru lunch, which generally means pizza.  School tonight and Wednesday, so I can probably rule out evening cardio.  This sucks.  I can feel myself gaining weight....


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 10, 2006)

Be strong, Pylon.  Be strong.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Ack...
> 
> Sitting in meetings for the next three days, no idea if I will be able to sneak out to lift.  (Not today for sure, I hope to get out tomorrow.)  Working thru lunch, which generally means pizza.  School tonight and Wednesday, so I can probably rule out evening cardio.  This sucks.  I can feel myself gaining weight....



Sucks !!  Looks like another candidate for early am wo's . Join the club


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Sucks !!  Looks like another candidate for early am wo's . Join the club


 Best time imo!!! Hope all is well BRother Pylon!!!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 11, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Ack...
> 
> Sitting in meetings for the next three days, no idea if I will be able to sneak out to lift.  (Not today for sure, I hope to get out tomorrow.)  Working thru lunch, which generally means pizza.  School tonight and Wednesday, so I can probably rule out evening cardio.  This sucks.  *I can feel myself gaining weight.*...



That's how I felt on saturday and sunday.  There was no way I could get to the gym since it didn't open till 7 am and I was in work by 6 am and it closed at 7pm and I didn't leave work till between 9 and 10pm.  I will make up for it this week  as will you I'm sure.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Ack...
> 
> Sitting in meetings for the next three days, no idea if I will be able to sneak out to lift. (Not today for sure, I hope to get out tomorrow.) Working thru lunch, which generally means pizza. School tonight and Wednesday, so I can probably rule out evening cardio. This sucks. I can feel myself gaining weight....


you too, eh?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 12, 2006)

Pylon

Surviving the meetings?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 12, 2006)

OK, the marathon meetings are over.  Now I just have to get through class tonight....

I did get to the gym yesterday, but haven't had time to post until now...

WU - treadmill, 5 min
WU - pec deck - 55x10
Pec deck - 175x6.5 (up 15 lbs, down 3.5 reps)
SS incline smith press - 160x4 (up 10 lbs, but ROM suffered a bit)

WU - db pullovers - 40 x 10
DB pullovers - 90 x 6 (up 5 lb, down 4 reps)
SS CG pulldowns - 180 x 7 (down 3 reps)

WU - deadlifts - 135 x 10
Rack pulls - 300 x 6 (up 25lbs, down 4 reps)

OK, the pullovers and pulldown SS was hindered by my elbow, which was tender from 2 hours of softball on Sunday.  It didn't cause any problems until the 4th pullover rep, and after an hour was fine.  Nothing to worry about, but it did impact my lifting a bit.

I also decided to change from light rack pulls for WU to full on deadlifts with lighter weight.  The difference is stunning.  I am hopefull that I can use this combo to bring up my deadlifting numbers the right way while still hammering my upper body with the heavy rack pulls.  Also, I was ready to add 10 lbs from last time (to 295) when I decided to toss on the 2.5 lb plates to make it an even 300.  Could anyone have resisted that?  The pulls were good, grip cost me reps.  I'm ok with that.

Will try to get back in line starting tomorrow with food.  Have been a little better, but not much.  Three day meetings will do that to you.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2006)

can u take in meal replacement bars with you?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice wo PY  

Increases everywhere


----------



## Pylon (Apr 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> can u take in meal replacement bars with you?



I can, but I don't normally think about it, and then I get wrapped up in something and four hours have passed.  It a discipline issue, which is not my strong suit right now.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2006)

well, if u go to sams, costco or whatever and get a big box of 'em..and just pack a few in your brief case or whatever...you'll have them on you...
just a thought...


----------



## Pylon (Apr 13, 2006)

Ended up going out to lunch today (did I mention the whole discipline problem?)

Anyway, it turned out to be a good decision, as I got to watch part of the ballgame with Whitey Herzog.  We were in the same place, and I tried to pick up his check but the owner beat me to it.  So instead, I settled down next to him for a pitch, said thanks, and went on my way.  Good times....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2006)

does 'pitch' = pitcher? 

the name sounds familiar? Who is he?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> does 'pitch' = pitcher?
> 
> the name sounds familiar? Who is he?



No, pitch as is one ball thrown to a batter.

Whitey is probably the greatest baseball mind alive today, former manger for STL, hall of fame member, etc, etc, etc.  He is the man who shaped my understanding of the game I love.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 15, 2006)

Got to see a game at the new Busch Stadium last night.  It's good, but not great.  I'll go into more detail later.

May have turned a corner last night, as the wife insisted on stopping for Ted Drewes (frozen custard) after the game.  made it through without indulging, then went for a 1.5 mile jog/walk this morning, followed by a shake for breakfast.  Not a bad start.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 16, 2006)

your not the only one on this boat my friend, I have had a terrible weekend diet wise, I'm glad one of us is resisting!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey PY ,
how's things ?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 17, 2006)

Guh....

OK, now that Easter is past, things should be back to normal...so to speak.  I forgot about that one.  I handle the desserts for the family gathering, so this weekend was not great.  I did get to play some street hockey, which helps balance the scale a bit.  Also had the best day of my life throwing horseshoes, a game that I could live without.  My brother-in-law and I both got hot at the same time and went 5-0 against the rest of the family.  I may never play again.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 17, 2006)

OK, good swing so far today.  Protein shake + banana for breakfast, got in 35 minutes on the bike before lunch, which was a salad with grilled shrimp.  Will hit  another shake before heading to class tonight, and will probably stop at the store and pick up another salad for dinner.

It's a good sign when I get in cardio on a non-lifting day.

I can tell I've put wieght back on, which is not a suprise given my intake lately.  I'm going to make an effort to swing back around and start cutting hard again.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 17, 2006)

how much weight do you think you've gained?? I say step on the scales...that number may be "not so bad" or it may be bad enough to be a motivator


----------



## Pylon (Apr 17, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> how much weight do you think you've gained?? I say step on the scales...that number may be "not so bad" or it may be bad enough to be a motivator



Oh, I have, but I don't count the first day back.  The way I see it, it generally takes a day (at least) for food to process out, so tomorrow morning will be a better measure.  Plus, I'd like to thing some of it is muscle from the HIT plan, though I can't imagine that would be more than a pound or two.  Suffice it to say, it is in the "motivator" range.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> your not the only one on this boat my friend, I have had a terrible weekend diet wise, I'm glad one of us is resisting!!


you didn't get the memo? Easter weekend calories don't count. It's in the nutricional by-laws.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> No, pitch as is one ball thrown to a batter.
> 
> Whitey is probably the greatest baseball mind alive today, former manger for STL, hall of fame member, etc, etc, etc. He is the man who shaped my understanding of the game I love.


Capt. Benjimin(sp) Cisko of Deep Space Nine explained the game of baseball on an episode that made it sounded pretty good.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 17, 2006)

Hows it goin Brother Pylon!!!  Hope your Easter was Fantastic!!! How 'bout that game yesterday, is Big Albert the best thing goin or what!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 18, 2006)

4 at bats, 4 home runs.  He's a monster.

Yesterday went off as planned.  One down.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 18, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> 4 at bats, 4 home runs.  He's a monster.



Is that what the opponents are saying about you on the softball field?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 18, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Is that what the opponents are saying about you on the softball field?



Well, the season starts on Thursday, so we'll see.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 18, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> how much weight do you think you've gained?? I say step on the scales...that number may be "not so bad" or it may be bad enough to be a motivator



OK, perfect example of why I didn't post the number right away.  I weighed in about 5 lbs lighter today than yesterday.  Did I really lose that much in a day?  Of course not.  But it takes a couple of days for junk to clear out of my system.  I'll take tomorrow's weight as my starting point, I guess.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## Pylon (Apr 18, 2006)

OK, 2 days in a row at the gym...

WU - treamill, 5 min, 5 mph
WU - giant set - lat raises, BO rows, hammers, 15s x 10ea

Lat raises - 30 x 10 - dropped from 40s to really get good ROM
1 arm DB rows - 55 x 10 ea - switched from BO rows, very pleased with this

BB curl - 80 x 7 (up 10 lbs, down 3 reps)

pushdowns - 100 x 8 (more on this below)
SS dips - BW x 4 - full ROM, up 2 reps

Cardio - 20 min bike, lvl 5, 6.1 miles, 254 cals

pushdowns - OK, last time was at 200 x 20, but switched to a different machine (Bodymasters) because it is right next to the dip station.  The weight difference is HUGE.  I think it has to do with the fact this is a pulldown station, so I can't get as close to the stack, which changes the angle a bit.  I had to really play with the weight to find the right one.  At least I don't have to worry about maxing this one out for a while.  (It goes to 250.)  

Overall, very pleased with today.  Felt great.  I also decided to change up on cardio tomorrow.  Instead of gym work, I'm heading to the softball field down the street to do sprints.  I'm planning on home to 1st, walk to 2nd, sprint 2nd to home, walk to first, sprint, 1st to home, walk around to home, and repeat 2x.  Should be plenty of work, I think.  I may make this a regular cardio day if it feels good.  Lord knows I need to work on sprinting speed.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 18, 2006)

w/o looks good my Friend, I like that plan of attack on cardio, that should keep it interesting for you, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 18, 2006)

OK, 2 days strong on the diet side and workout side.  Starting to feel like I'm in a little groove....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey! U are doing twice as good as I am! Now...I have a goal! 
Does your softball field have bleachers?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 19, 2006)

Yes, a couple of bleachers.  It also has a parking lot behind right field, well within reach.  Suffice it to say, I won't be parking there...

Went out to run, but had to cut it short.  I'm pretty sure I pulled a muscle in my right quad.  I don't know how severe it is.  I can walk around with minimal discomfort, but the last bit of running hurt like hell. I did 10 minutes on the bike to try to loosen it up, but it didn't do much good.  Planning on ibuprofin and ice, maybe a topical as well.  First game is tomorrow night, hope it feels better by then.

BTW, day 3, diet still in order...

Weighed in this morning at 256.  (That is down 9 lbs in 2 days.)  This is probably a pretty accurate measure of the damage that was done.  Also, running low on whey, put in an order for a new batch.  I've been using the ON instantized at work, which is good, but stays thin.  I've been using choc mint, which is good, but going to try the tropical punch.  I'll let y'all know how is is.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2006)

make sure the wife gives you a nice...theraputical massage....get ALL the kinks out...should be ok!


Are the bleachers at least 5 - 10 seats high? You can run some bleachers as well as the bases.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 19, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> make sure the wife gives you a nice...theraputical massage....get ALL the kinks out...should be ok!
> 
> 
> Are the bleachers at least 5 - 10 seats high? You can run some bleachers as well as the bases.



They are the metal rickety kind.  I'd rather be on the ground.

I think everyone who plays should do this kind of thing now and then.  It is good to know just how long it takes to go from 1st to second, so you can better judge if you have time to take an extra base by who fields the ball and how long it takes them to get it back in.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2006)

use the suggestion box!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2006)

Whats goin on BRother Pylon!!! Cards win again!!! After last nite they had better!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 19, 2006)

Yessir, another fine win.  I'm starting to feel a little better about the bullpen.  No much, mind you, but a little.

Been to the new place yet?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 20, 2006)

Leg is feeling better this morning.  I plan to skip cardio today since I have a game tonight.  Let's hope the quad holds up...


----------



## Pylon (Apr 20, 2006)

Well, no pain to report.  My leg feels like I had a bad cramp in it, but is otherwise OK.  we'll see how it feels in warm ups.  I'm psyched to get on the field.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2006)

aloha!
Hope the leg holds thru...been reading how 'amped' you've gotten waiting to play the game!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 20, 2006)

Hope all is well for you my Friend!!! Have not been to the new ballpark yet, but I want to soon!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 20, 2006)

Well, that sucked.

We won the game, I ended up 0-1 (FC), 1 BB, 1R.  The part that really sucked is that in that first AB I took off down the line and my leg caught fire.  The quad felt fine warming and stretching, but when I went full out, it didn't work.  I stayed out of the field for the rest of the game (we had extras so it worked out).  I took my second AB, but never got a strike thrown, and two batters later was a home run to invoke the 10 run rule.  (I took a pinch runner after reaching.)

So, nothing but bike cardio for a week, no lower body lifting, ice and rest, compression for next week's game.  Any other suggestions?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 20, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well, that sucked.
> 
> We won the game, I ended up 0-1 (FC), 1 BB, 1R.  The part that really sucked is that in that first AB I took off down the line and my leg caught fire.  The quad felt fine warming and stretching, but when I went full out, it didn't work.
> 
> So, nothing but bike cardio for a week, no lower body lifting, ice and rest, compression for next week's game.  Any other suggestions?



Sorry to hear about that, Py.  I can sympathize, though, since I did something similar several years ago.  We had terrible field conditions and it was early in the season (May, rained a lot), and three of us got hurt that day in a similar manner.

Rest is the best thing for it.  Skip a game or two if you have to.  It depends on how severe the injury is and also what kind of shape you were in before the injury.  I had been exercising regularly, running a little, and missed only 1 game (we play only once a week), but one weekend warrior (slight pot belly, etc) missed the rest of the year.

Good luck, Pylon.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2006)

What trips said! 
grab your pom poms and cheer on the team till you are healed and ready to take the field again.
Can you bat, and someone run for you?


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 21, 2006)

you don't think you tore a muscle do you??


----------



## Devlin (Apr 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> What trips said!
> grab your pom poms and cheer on the team till you are healed and ready to take the field again.
> Can you bat, and someone run for you?



I can not see Py cheering with pom poms  

Take it easy Py and hope your leg recovers quickly.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 21, 2006)

It's a good thing you're not a horse, Pylon, or else Devlin would have to shoot you.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2006)




----------



## Pylon (Apr 21, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> It's a good thing you're not a horse, Pylon, or else Devlin would have to shoot you.



Or she could have me put out to stud, so it could work out in my favor!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 21, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> you don't think you tore a muscle do you??



No chance.  It's a pretty mild strain, I think.  It feels a little sore today, but nothing like last night.  I'll give it some rest and hopefully it will be OK next week.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 21, 2006)

Talk about timing...

I ran out of whey at work yesterday.  I already had an order in (as I mentioned) but it wasn't here yet.  I just got back from a project I was working on and saw my box was here.  As I went to get it, I thought "This will be good, but I'm getting kind of hunger.  Something more solid that a shake would be nice."  

Lo and behold, the fine folks at bulk nutrition not only sent me my protein (5lbs), but included a free shaker, a keychain flashlight, and a free Oatrageous bar for my sampling.  Good times...

(BTW, the bar was a little sweet for my taste, but it sure hit the spot.)


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 21, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Lo and behold, the fine folks at bulk nutrition not only sent me my protein (5lbs), but included a free shaker, a keychain flashlight, and a free Oatrageous bar for my sampling.  Good times...
> 
> (BTW, the bar was a little sweet for my taste, but it sure hit the spot.)



What's the nutritional data on the bar and who makes it?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 21, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about that, Py.  I can sympathize, though, since I did something similar several years ago.  We had terrible field conditions and it was early in the season (May, rained a lot), and three of us got hurt that day in a similar manner.
> 
> Rest is the best thing for it.  Skip a game or two if you have to.  It depends on how severe the injury is and also what kind of shape you were in before the injury.  I had been exercising regularly, running a little, and missed only 1 game (we play only once a week), but one weekend warrior (slight pot belly, etc) missed the rest of the year.
> 
> Good luck, Pylon.


I agree, I actually tore mine, was the ugliest black/blue/green/purple bruise I ever did see!!! Couldn't walk on it without hurting me unmercifully!!! Rest was the only thing I did, the Dr. said it was a mild tear, just parts of the muscle, not a complete rip, so no surgery was needed, but rest was on the agenday for me for a couple months!!! I still cringe if I feel any kind of twinge in it!!! Best wishes for you my Friend


----------



## dougnukem (Apr 22, 2006)

Ummmm hi?   Sorry to hear someon else got wounded.  Good to hear that it isnt takin ya outta the game!! I'm back and ready to harass even youuuuuuuuuuu!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 22, 2006)

I told my Dad that Albert Pujols would be the greatest player of all time.  That was in 2002 when I lived in St. Louis.  I think his response was: "Huh?".  There is a little more awareness now.  

I miss baseball in St. Louis.  I moved there in 2000. At least I got to hear Jack Buck for a couple years.  By the way, Whitey has some company with Sparky.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 23, 2006)

I have a lot of respect for Sparky, no question.  Leyland is in the same mold, I think.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 23, 2006)

Did a little light jogging yesterday, no problems with the leg.  Heading to the batting cage later, which will be more of a test, since it is my driving leg that is bothering me.  Also managed to keep the diet in line (mostly) depsite the break, which is when I usually have problems.  I opened up a little for the weekend, but still pretty clean.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 23, 2006)

Excellent news.    From the sounds of things, the injury was not too severe.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 23, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Excellent news.    From the sounds of things, the injury was not too severe.


 I second that my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 23, 2006)

I hope you did some hammering in the cage, big guy!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 23, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I second that my Friend!!!


Me too !


----------



## Pylon (Apr 24, 2006)

Cage work went well, no problems.  Also did 1 hr on the bike last night, light resistance, felt fine.  Will probably lift today and do cardio tomorrow (a slight switch) so I can give it a day of rest before the next game.

Been slacking a little, will try to catch up with everyone today...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2006)

u spent an hour on the bike? U sir, have great patience....


----------



## Pylon (Apr 24, 2006)

In fairness, I was watching the pilot episode of Lost, so it passed pretty quick.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 24, 2006)

hey, can we get some nutritional info on that free bar that you got??

Also....are you still planning on doing your 5k??


----------



## Pylon (Apr 24, 2006)

Info on the bars found here.  I had the choc coconut.

I actually missed the 5k, on the road when it happened.  I'm still planning on getting one in later this year.  I'll be able to figure it out once school it done.  (Only 9 more weeks.  Yeehah!)


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2006)

for good, or just for a semester break?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 25, 2006)

I got the same bar, havn't tried it yet in that it would take up over half of my daily alotment for carbs right now, but Sunday starts my 3 day frenzy of 500+ carbs a day, I'll demolish it then!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 25, 2006)

That's a lot of ice cream, archie!

Burner - no, that's for good.  I think.  I'll be done with my MBA then, anyway, and I have no plans to do any more any time real soon.

Been busy at work, no gym time for me.  Diet has been pretty good.  Off work the next 2 days before jetting off to Milwaukee (with a short stop in CHI for the Cubs game.)  Woohoo!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 25, 2006)

Pylon,

Have a great time at the ball game.  That's a great park.  Looks like you are back on the right track.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 29, 2006)

Greeting from Milwaukee!

Been out of touch a bit, sorry.  Busy with travel and school.  Have a paper due Monday that I haven't really started, but will try to find time to catch up with everyone...again...


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 29, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Greeting from Milwaukee!
> 
> Been out of touch a bit, sorry.  Busy with travel and school.  Have a paper due Monday that I haven't really started, but will try to find time to catch up with everyone...again...


----------



## Devlin (Apr 29, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Greeting from Milwaukee!
> 
> Been out of touch a bit, sorry.  Busy with travel and school.  Have a paper due Monday that I haven't really started, but will try to find time to catch up with everyone...again...



Due Monday  Better get busy on that  We will all still be here so concentrate on that paper and then catch up with us, we know how important your class is.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 29, 2006)

Clearly you think more of it than I do....it's only 8 pages, I figure about 90 minutes of work, tops.

The hotel has no fitness room worth speaking of, so I did some cardio in my room...

Circuit - 20 reps each, 3x thru.  Min rest between each, breath recovery between circuit:
prisoner squats
push ups
crunches
dips
rev ext
burpees

Was really struggling on the last circuit, but got them all in.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 29, 2006)

Wrigley????


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> In fairness, I was watching the pilot episode of Lost, so it passed pretty quick.


I was getting hooked on that show...the episode I saw was they just got into that chamber..underground vault? (season 2, I think?)

tis a good show.
The only show I ever watch regularly when it's on is the Amazing Race.
Go HIPPIES!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 2, 2006)

Ahhhh I see some circuit work!  Great job bud!


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> burpees


what the hell are these???? U drink too much soda?

Great dedication to do that in your room sir!


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2006)

How goes it BRother Pylon!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2006)

How's it going PY ?


----------



## Pylon (May 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> what the hell are these???? U drink too much soda?



Same as squat thrusts...

Back home, long trip.  Didn't do uch else good for me, so trying to rebound a little now.


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2006)

glad u made it home okie dokie! go play some soft ball, make love to the wife and go to the gym.
you may do those in any order you wish.


----------



## Devlin (May 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> glad u made it home okie dokie! go play some soft ball, make love to the wife and go to the gym.
> you may do those in any order you wish.



 

Welcome home


----------



## b_reed23 (May 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> glad u made it home okie dokie! go play some soft ball, make love to the wife and go to the gym.
> you may do those in any order you wish.


 
Burner...it is SO sweet of you to give him the option of choosing which of those is the most important...


----------



## King Silverback (May 4, 2006)

How goes it BRother Pylon???


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Burner...it is SO sweet of you to give him the option of choosing which of those is the most important...


hey...what can I say..I'm a heckuva guy...just ask me..I'll tell ya!


----------



## Pylon (May 4, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, Burner.  What a guy...


----------



## Pylon (May 4, 2006)

Actually, it's been an interesting few days...

I've realized I'm having trouble keeping up with my gym time because I am getting torched between school and work.  BUT I only have 7 weeks left before I am done done done with school, so I have decided to cut myself some slack until then, work out when I can/when I feel like it, and pick up the pace when school is done.


----------



## Devlin (May 4, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Actually, it's been an interesting few days...
> 
> I've realized I'm having trouble keeping up with my gym time because I am getting torched between school and work.  BUT I only have 7 weeks left before I am done done done with school, so I have decided to cut myself some slack until then, work out when I can/when I feel like it, and pick up the pace when school is done.




Sounds like a good plan


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Actually, it's been an interesting few days...
> 
> I've realized I'm having trouble keeping up with my gym time because I am getting torched between school and work. BUT I only have 7 weeks left before I am done done done with school, so I have decided to cut myself some slack until then, work out when I can/when I feel like it, and pick up the pace when school is done.


hey brotha! First, I am a friend! No worries! 

And...as everybody told me when I was getting overwhelmed, take care of what you have to. You can only do so much. As you said, you are in the final 7 week stretch....finish that up and then you will have unloaded a LOT of pressure..and have free time...all will be good.


----------



## King Silverback (May 5, 2006)

I fully agree with BRothr Burners post!!! Do what you can, and like you said yourself, turn it up AFTER the schedule allows you to, no need to burn yourself out and stop entirely!!! Best wishes to you my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 10, 2006)

Hey all...

Popping in to say hello.  I have a light class load this week, so I have a little more time/energy than normal.  Got in an hour on the bike last night.  May hit the gym today (work allowing).

Hope everyone is well...


----------



## gwcaton (May 10, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey all...
> 
> Popping in to say hello.  I have a light class load this week, so I have a little more time/energy than normal.  Got in an hour on the bike last night.  May hit the gym today (work allowing).
> 
> Hope everyone is well...



Hit it !!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hit it !!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 10, 2006)

Glad to see your still living and breathing!


----------



## boilermaker (May 10, 2006)

Pylon.  Hope all is well!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 10, 2006)

Hope the next 7 weeks fly by so we can have ya back to the fam!  Keep at it man!!  Youve done a great job thus far!


----------



## King Silverback (May 11, 2006)

Just droppin in BRother Pylon!!! Hope all is well for you and yours!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2006)

Ok, update time...

Just got back from an unexpected and quick trip to Colorado Springs.  (Sorry Burner.  If I had more notice or time I would have let you know.)  

School is going ok.  We are supposed to do a presentation Monday, just found out one of the other 2 in my group is dropping out and didn't do his section.  Sux.  The other class is fine, just a lot of reading right now.  I have the sinking feeling it is going to start picking up in a hurry...

Side note for anyone in the business world...Sat next to Lynn Brewer on my flight.  Nice lady, very sharp.  (She is the one who first blew the whistle at Enron.)

Feeling good today, diet has been more in check than recently.  Made a batch of the tomato and fish stew from M&F.  Pretty good, if a little odd.  But high in protein, low in carbs and fat.  (I'll post if anyone wants it.)  

I'm going to pack my gym bag for tomorrow in hopes of getting in a w/o, but it is my only day in the office, so I won't be shocked if it don't happen...


----------



## boilermaker (May 16, 2006)

Glad to hear you are doing alright.  Post that recipie!


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Ok, update time...
> 
> Just got back from an unexpected and quick trip to Colorado Springs. (Sorry Burner. If I had more notice or time I would have let you know.)
> 
> ...


geez...I go and upgrade from the Mazda to an Audi...JUST FOR YOU...and then u don't even stop to say howdy....

Don't know of her, but she sounds like a hero!


----------



## King Silverback (May 16, 2006)

Whats up BRother Pylon, sorry to hear of the dropout and putting more of a read load on you, Best Wishes my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2006)

Boiler:  Coming right up....

Burner:  I'll be coming out again in the future, I'm sure, so keep the ride gassed up!

Arch: No worries, bro.  It's all good...


----------



## Pylon (May 17, 2006)

OK, no w/out at lunch (big shock, I know).  Busy day.  If the weather holds, I may be playing softball tomorrow.  If not, plan to hit cardio work.  School tonight...


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2006)

well, at least u have class...
ha! Get it? U have school? Class? whoo! I crack myself up sometimes...


----------



## King Silverback (May 17, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, no w/out at lunch (big shock, I know).  Busy day.  If the weather holds, I may be playing softball tomorrow.  If not, plan to hit cardio work.  School tonight...


Do what you can do my Friend, we all know your plate is MEGA full!!! Were here for ya!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 17, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> If the weather holds, I may be playing softball tomorrow.



The weather hasn't cooperated for my schedule yet.  Two weeks into the season and I haven't played a game yet.


----------



## Devlin (May 17, 2006)

Hey Py  Just getting caught up finally.


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2006)

Hey Py


----------



## Pylon (May 18, 2006)

Heya everyone....

OK, weather is holding, so I am feeling hopeful about getting a game in tonight.  Have been able to keep the diet in check for the last few days, which is a good thing.  (Not that it has been really bad, but still, better is better.)

School is ramping up on workload, but at least there is a finite amount left.  3 marketing papers (2 with presentations), one strategic management paper w/ presentation, and one test in each class.  That's it.  I can see the light....


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2006)

..go towards the light......
Hope u get to have a game, mi amigo!


----------



## King Silverback (May 18, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Heya everyone....
> 
> OK, weather is holding, so I am feeling hopeful about getting a game in tonight.  Have been able to keep the diet in check for the last few days, which is a good thing.  (Not that it has been really bad, but still, better is better.)
> 
> School is ramping up on workload, but at least there is a finite amount left.  3 marketing papers (2 with presentations), one strategic management paper w/ presentation, and one test in each class.  That's it.  I can see the light....


Good Stuff, theres light at the end of BOTH of our tunnels!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 18, 2006)

OK, our games are 7 innings, but they are called if one team is up by 10 after 5, 15 after 4, or 20 after 3.  So far, we are 3-0, have played a total of 14 innings, and have scored 47 runs, giving up either 6 or 7 runs total.  

I, however, have not fared so well.  All total, 0-4, 3 walks, reached 3 times on fielder's choices, 3 runs scored.  I hit the ball better today, but right at people.  The upside is I have been mashing the ball in the batting cage, and had an "AHA" moment on the drive home.  I've not been extending my arms on my swing.  Hopefully that will fix the issue.


----------



## Pylon (May 19, 2006)

Full day today.  Training in the morning (crystal reports), paintball in the afternoon (a work team building event), working on a paper tonight.  Pretty gassed right now, looking forward to a good nights sleep.

By the way, I haven't shared the joy of my new coffee pot yet.  I picked up a cuisinart grind and brew pot (you add water and the beans, it runs on a timer to grind them then brews coffee right away.)  It is a great cup of coffee, not to mention a pretty effective alarm.  (The grinding is a little loud, tho not too bad.)  I highly reccomend one.


----------



## gwcaton (May 20, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, our games are 7 innings, but they are called if one team is up by 10 after 5, 15 after 4, or 20 after 3.  So far, we are 3-0, have played a total of 14 innings, and have scored 47 runs, giving up either 6 or 7 runs total.
> 
> I, however, have not fared so well.  All total, 0-4, 3 walks, reached 3 times on fielder's choices, 3 runs scored.  I hit the ball better today, but right at people.  The upside is I have been mashing the ball in the batting cage, and had an "AHA" moment on the drive home.  I've not been extending my arms on my swing.  Hopefully that will fix the issue.


3-0  
Still early , your numbers will start to climb now that you've had your AHA


----------



## Pylon (May 20, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 3-0
> Still early , your numbers will start to climb now that you've had your AHA



I can only hope.  My AHA didn't come until just before the last game last season.


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2006)

hey...better late than never???
Hiya Py!


----------



## boilermaker (May 21, 2006)

Hey PY 

2 Things.  Are you buying tickets in advance for Archie's comp?  Are you still planning on being in town for the Tigers/Cards Series?


----------



## Pylon (May 21, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey PY
> 
> 2 Things.  Are you buying tickets in advance for Archie's comp?  Are you still planning on being in town for the Tigers/Cards Series?



At this point, I think the answer is yes to both, but it can always change.  I would say we are at 85% on each.


----------



## King Silverback (May 21, 2006)

Good Stuff BRother Pylon, thanks for taking care of things, very much appreciated!!! Hope things fall into place for you in softball too!!!


----------



## boilermaker (May 21, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> At this point, I think the answer is yes to both, but it can always change.  I would say we are at 85% on each.


If you buy advance tickets for Archie's comp, please grab one for me, too.  I'll send you a check if you need the money right away.  You want me to try and find some tiger/cards tickets.  Do you have a line on any?


----------



## Pylon (May 21, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> If you buy advance tickets for Archie's comp, please grab one for me, too.  I'll send you a check if you need the money right away.  You want me to try and find some tiger/cards tickets.  Do you have a line on any?



Nope.  I didn't think I was going to have trouble getting seats.  Of course, I didn't think they would be this good for another year or two...

I'll get your ticket for the show, no prob.  Just Sat eve, right?


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2006)

How goes it Brother Pylon???


----------



## Pylon (May 25, 2006)

Going fine, thanks for asking....

One more week down for school, four to go.


----------



## King Silverback (May 25, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Going fine, thanks for asking....
> 
> One more week down for school, four to go.


  Good Stuff, almost there my Friend, keep at it!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 25, 2006)

Weather held, two straight weeks of softball.  Finally got my swing on, went 2-4, reached on an error, 1 run scored.  Feel much better now.  Hit the ball hard 3 times.


----------



## boilermaker (May 25, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Weather held, two straight weeks of softball.  Finally got my swing on, went 2-4, reached on an error, 1 run scored.  Feel much better now.  Hit the ball hard 3 times.


Way to go, PY 
How 'bout them Tigers


----------



## Pylon (May 26, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Way to go, PY
> How 'bout them Tigers



Told you they would get better in a hurry.  (I didn't think it would be this year, but still...)


----------



## b_reed23 (May 26, 2006)




----------



## boilermaker (May 26, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Told you they would get better in a hurry.  (I didn't think it would be this year, but still...)


Yeah, you were all over that one How's our buddy Kal doing?


----------



## Pylon (May 29, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Yeah, you were all over that one How's our buddy Kal doing?



He's ok.  Dealing with some tough personal issues right now, but hopefully things will work out.


----------



## Pylon (May 29, 2006)

Hope everyone is having a great holiday weekend.  I've been busy, getting a new dishwasher delivered and installing it (which pushed the limits of my personal plumbing knowledge), cleaning out the garage to start prepping for a garage sale (in July), making breakfast for the fam this morning (PB&banana stuffed french toast) and hopefully getting a jump on my final project for school (though I am not holding me breath on that one.)  BBQ plans for this evening (like eveyone else, I assume).

Hope everyone's weekend has been restful!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 29, 2006)

sounds like fun! It's been way too hot here to do any BBQ...our thermometer outside said 102 at 6pm  and it was in the shade!


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2006)

'moring, Py!
Sounds like a good weekend! I got a new grill....so I have to assemble that...where's Billie? I bet...she could put it together much faster than I...even if she couldn't...Id bet it would be fun to watch and find out...


PB&Banana french toast????
THAT sounds...A W E S O M E!!!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 30, 2006)

Hello BRothe Pylon, sorry to hear about Brother Kal goin through some tough times, tell him he's in my thoughts and prayers!!! Hows it goin for you?


----------



## Pylon (May 30, 2006)

Hey kids...

Well, the BBQ was put off due to heat.  (Yup, stupid hot here too.)  

I just found out my class in Detroit was cancelled (sorry Boiler!) and I will be going to Atlanta instead...next week.  Which means I will have to deliver my final presentation (due next Wed.) tomorrow night...and I haven't started yet.  (To be fair, I wouldn't have started it until next Tuesday, so no real time lost.)  Working on it now, will be that much closer to being done!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2006)

hey Py!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 2, 2006)

Hows it goin BRother Pylon??? Best wishes to you!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey kids...

we're all fighting off a little touch of the flu around these parts.  Glad to get it out of the way now, hopefully no other issues for the summer.

Headed to Atlanta next week for four days (as opposed to Detroit later in the month).  It'll be a beast of a trip, leaving at 6am Tuesday, getting back around 11pm Friday.  On the plus side, I can stick my Jeep at the dealer and get some of those nagging injuries taken care of (sticking rear hatch, burned out fog light, etc.)


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 4, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Weather held, two straight weeks of softball.  Finally got my swing on, went 2-4, reached on an error, 1 run scored.  Feel much better now.  Hit the ball hard 3 times.



  At least the weather is cooperating for you.  We've been rained out 3 weeks out of 4.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 6, 2006)

How goes it BRother Pylon, hopeing all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2006)

hey Py!
Hope u are feeling better! I had a 'bug' last weekend myself...waste of a great Saturday too...


----------



## Pylon (Jun 9, 2006)

On to chapter 3...


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 9, 2006)

PY, bummer about the Tigers/Cards.  My wife and I are thinking about making one of those games his first ball game.  It should be fun!


----------

